# Lace Party with Norma 25th October 2015



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A Tour of Derbyshire

Welcome to our Lace party, this was started by Dragonflylace who just has hosted a wonderful fortnight for us.
This is a chance to take a trip around a historic county that is perhaps not very well known outside the UK, also an opportunity to finish wips and continue with Christmas knitting.
I have spent most of my adult life here in Derbyshire, in a town called News Mills. It has a population of 10,000 people and isnt very well known. It has an excellent community spirit and is lively and forward thinking. Small town England I think. The corn mills built in 1300s are the New Mills referred too. In the 18th and 19th century cotton mills were built here and there were dye works. The last mill closed in the 1980s but some dying is still done. Now it the home of Swizzel Matlow sweets who moved to escape the blitz from London during the 2nd World War. http://swizzels-matlow.com/videos.php. The town always smelt nice when they were making banana splits and parma violets.
It lies on the edge of the Peak District which is divided into the Dark peak (millstone grit) and the White Peak (limestone). The town is dominated by Kinder Scout, the highest mountain in the Pennines also known as the backbone of England. There was a mass trespass in 1932 when walkers defied a ban from walking on the moor because of grouse shooting It was the start of more public access to land and also the Ramblers Club who fight hard for our right of way. The men were taken to New Mills Police station. This an original report from the time.
http://www.theguardian.com/uk/1932/apr/25/ 
This is what happens to the waterfall on top of Kinder Scout called the downfall.





The town was built around a gorge which provided water power. The community has built a hydro electric works for renewable energy. The first two photos photos are of the gorge. The third one is of the school my children went to and the church we attended.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovely to be under way again, Norma! Have not followed the links yet- am trying to do a bit of sorting, but also very fed up- the last time the cleaning lady was here, she shifted a box with current WIP's into the hall cupboard, and when I extracted it just now one of my bamboo needles has been broken- they are about $16 to replace grrrrrr.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh! NO!! That is terrible, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh! NO!! That is terrible, Julie.


I am still rather annoyed about it- I just don't have spare cash to go out and replace it. I've also realised I am going to have to give up the Glucosamine/Chondrointin and Deer Velvet, and go back onto pain killers, because they at least are subsidised. That means I will have the same tiny amount for food- but I have a way of meeting the rent increase, without slashing even further into what I can eat. I am about to start preparing lemons for a massive Lemon Curd (Lemon Honey/Cheese) making effort- we want to make presents all round, for those attending the Seniors Club Christmas Party on Wednesday 9th December, and they have to come in to a budget of $5 each. Eva, my friend from Church gathered a mass of lemons from an overloaded tree around the corner, that I had spotted on the way home from the lunch we had with another friend, Finau, as a circuitous way home after Church. We are going to wash, grate and juice them and store them in the deep freeze. We will do them in measured quantities.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Marking my place. So sorry, Julie about the broken needle.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these pics. I would not want to be standing anywhere near that Kinder downfall when there are strong winds around, but it was fascinating to watch.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> A Tour of Derbyshire
> 
> Welcome to our Lace party, this was started by Dragonflylace who just has hosted a wonderful fortnight for us.
> This is a chance to take a trip around a historic county that is perhaps not very well known outside the UK, also an opportunity to finish wips and continue with Christmas knitting.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Marking my place. So sorry, Julie about the broken needle.


It is still annoying me!!!!!! I will recover, fortunately it is not the highest priority WIP!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is still annoying me!!!!!! I will recover, fortunately it is not the highest priority WIP!


Frustrating to be sure. I am glad that WIP can wait.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for your wonderful introduction, Norma! What a beautiful area that you live in. 

I hope you had a restful weekend.

http://swizzels-matlow.com/videos.php - this one worked. That is an interesting process.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk/1932/apr/25/ - I'm afraid that I still can't get this one to work.

(This is an attempt to get these pages. "404" showed up the first time.)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry about this. It worked for me !! I will try harder next time!

Try this for the Kinder Trepass!
http://www.kindertrespass.com/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma what a beautiful country you live in! I love those rolling green hills and the architecture is beautiful!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

What gorgeous pictures. Thanks for the wonderful start.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope your weekend was peaceful Norma .
My BF's mum and dad took part in that trespass .
Some of your pics will probably be familiar as I used to travel to Sheffield a fair amount as both sons studied there .
Pleased your knitting was appreciated Tricia ....it was rather attractive .
Oh poor you Julie .It is so upsetting when something you value gets broken or lost .Make sure you get some nutrition ,that is the most important .
I love home made lemon curd ...a bit far to pop over for a taste 
After a programme I watched recently I am wary of posting pictures of children on line .I was amazed what people do with them .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How awful for you, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to be under way again, Norma! Have not followed the links yet- am trying to do a bit of sorting, but also very fed up- the last time the cleaning lady was here, she shifted a box with current WIP's into the hall cupboard, and when I extracted it just now one of my bamboo needles has been broken- they are about $16 to replace grrrrrr.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my clue 4 of WTLF. At least I am up to date with that. Now I have to concentrate on the test knit I am doing for Dee. I need to finish that as Inhad to put both Vanessa and Cuerda Seca on hold.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my clue 4 of WTLF. At least I am up to date with that. Now I have to concentrate on the test knit I am doing for Dee. I need to finish that as Inhad to put both Vanessa and Cuerda Seca on hold.
> 
> Sue


Those soft color changes are beautiful in your WTLF. Wonderful knitting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I love hour the colors are working out on your WTLF. It looks great.

Thanks, Norma, for the great start. Love the pictures.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry about this. It worked for me !! I will try harder next time!
> 
> Try this for the Kinder Trepass!
> http://www.kindertrespass.com/


Did I understand that correctly, that there were not any national parks in the UK prior to this event? Interesting. Thank you for sharing some of your history, Norma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Frustrating to be sure. I am glad that WIP can wait.


it is the beginning of a shawl that Ros has knitted many more times than twenty, which is part of my grrrr, it was to be relaxation from Guernsey knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> How awful for you, Julie.
> 
> Sue


It is annoying!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> it is the beginning of a shawl that Ros has knitted many more times than twenty, which is part of my grrrr, it was to be relaxation from Guernsey knitting!


 :-( I'm sorry.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely countryside Norma. What a beautiful setting for your school and church.

Go ahead and say some bad words Julie. We can understand.

Yippee! I got to go flying yesterday. It has been months since I sat in the cockpit. I have lessons scheduled for next weekend so I needed to get some time in as a refresher. 

I finished clue 2 of Vanessa Ives and got a chunk of game 5 of my scoreboard cowl done while watching game 6. Back to WTLF during the week. I think WTLF will be my traveling project.

The jockey silks jersey is almost done - I need to buy buttons and make buttonholes (which I cannot make until I have the buttons - sizing). The helmet should arrive Monday so I can make the cover in time for Friday. And the other odd props will be here Tuesday but they do not need any sewing attention. I'll post a photo once done but probably not until late next week as I will be out of town for a few days.

Hope all have a good night,

Melanie

I leave you with two photos of the devil costume. Sorry the back side picture is so fuzzy, you can barely make out the stand-up collar. The dress was my own design. I made the gloves and the horns (as barrettes) to match, and no, that is not my real hair, lol.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well done, Melanie. That's a lot of work. Looks great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> :-( I'm sorry.


Thanks Toni!
I have checked the price- $12 but way beyond my budget at the moment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad you got your flying lesson, Melanie! 
I did swear in German when I first saw what had happened!
You made an excellent job of your costume- brilliant red!



MissMelba said:


> Lovely countryside Norma. What a beautiful setting for your school and church.
> 
> Go ahead and say some bad words Julie. We can understand.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Well done, Melanie. That's a lot of work. Looks great!


You sure have some pretty amazing sewing skills, Melanie!

Yeah! More flying time! Enjoy!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Lurker 2* --> If it was a 3.5mm...I have the tips available from my 60 inch. I'll be MORE than happy to send it your way. I just can't use the cable for my purposes. Yes, these are bamboo.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics. I would not want to be standing anywhere near that Kinder downfall when there are strong winds around, but it was fascinating to watch.
> 
> Sue


It is spectacular to watch (from a distance). It is also wonderful when frozen. It is a popular place for ice climbing.
Your WLTF is gorgeous. I hope to get to mine now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Toni for sorting me out! Most children are threatened that they will end up working at Swizzels if they don't study hard 
You are quite right. There were no National Parks and very limited access to the countryside. Our working population was demanding the right to walk in nature and breathe fresh air away from the grime and pollution of the towns and cities in which they worked.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> My BF's mum and dad took part in that trespass .


That is amazing! It was such an important event and perhaps not well known.
My weekend has restored me and was very peaceful. It is always a lurch to come home.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie you are stunning devil. :thumbup: You will slay them all!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*DFL* --> I hope this legend helps...I'll include the word format entry so I can "update" the photo clipping for everyone. This is work on the Fuchsia Flower Shawl legend(s).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *Lurker 2* --> If it was a 3.5mm...I have the tips available from my 60 inch. I'll be MORE than happy to send it your way. I just can't use the cable for my purposes. Yes, these are bamboo.


Karen, that is a very kind thought but it is a 3.75mm, also the postage from the US is ridiculous, unless you were able to put it in a standard envelope- would need to have some cardboard or such with it- I have very little trust of our Posties these days.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> *DFL* --> I hope this legend helps...I'll include the word format entry so I can "update" the photo clipping for everyone. This is work on the Fuchsia Flower Shawl legend(s).


The blue double box in a crisscross stitch...knit the 2nd st leave it on the needle, knit the 1st st and slip both off.

The green star represents the stitches that are going to be wrapped...the funny swirly thing is the beginning of the wrap.

Thanks for the chart key....great work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is amazing! It was such an important event and perhaps not well known.
> My weekend has restored me and was very peaceful. It is always a lurch to come home.


I am so glad you had such a good weekend- you would want it to remain special! The cooking all went well? As it is now nearly the end of October what is your weather doing?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie I'm so sorry about the needle! I would bring it to her attention next time she comes by. 

Sue that looks wonderful.. I am really liking your yarn.. I have some handpainted yarn that I don't know what to do with.  Your results are giving me courage to just knit it up


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow Melanie! that is a stunning outfit! You are quite the seamstress too! you always amaze me at how much you get done in a day 

I got quite a bit done with the shawl of Elizabeths, it sure is looking nice!! and I got a few rows of the LE done.. I realized I needed less of a challenge to keep on knitting  When I had to put in some afterthought Nupps and I just hope they show up right. 

I hope you all have a great day!! I have the day off so I'll pop in and out !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie I'm so sorry about the needle! I would bring it to her attention next time she comes by.
> 
> Sue that looks wonderful.. I am really liking your yarn.. I have some handpainted yarn that I don't know what to do with.  Your results are giving me courage to just knit it up


I will be doing, and pointing out how much it will cost me to replace it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

People will probably be interested in this link, copied from Sam's Tea Party.

http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/

The references at the end are worth looking at too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the beautiful pictures and interesting links Norma. Those down falls looked like up falls in the video. The school and church are so picturesque. What a lovely place to live. The story about the trespass was also interesting and quite amazing Ann that your friends parents took part in it. 

Julie what a frustration to have needles on work broken and none to replace. Maybe your worker will feel responsible and pay for a replacement.
I have never tasted lemon curd, I don't believe. Sounds awfully good though and what a great find of lemons. 

Sue, the Wtlf shawl is looking great. The colors do look very autumn like on my monitor and it certainly shows off the pattern. 

Sounds like you are making some good progress on your wips, Melanie and on your Halloween costume. And you also fit in flying time- don't know how you do it all! Thanks for sharing the pictures of your devil costume. That is quite a masterpiece. 

Ronie. You sound like you are making some good progress too. Would love to see progress pics if you get a chance. 

Karen thanks for doing the chart key. 

For some reason I have that link Julie. Can't imagine why. Haven't really looked at it yet though. 

Not feeling well for the past 3 days, I have been sleeping lots and not getting any knitting done. Might have to go to the DR. today.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful photos Norma, thanks for a wonderful start. I still have about 18 pages to read on the last LP, but I will try my best to keep up this time.&#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I sure hope you start to be feeling better soon, Caryn.

What a team :thumbup: :

Thank you for sorting out the FF Sampler Chart Key, Karen. 

Thank you for the great videos and information on your town, Norma. I was curious and wanted to know, therefore, I pursued your links.  I'm glad it helped.

Enjoy your knitting day, Ronie! 

That information on Feather and Fan vs. Old Shale looked familiar to me, too. The Old Shale is such a beautiful and versatile stitch.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A Tour of Derbyshire
> 
> Welcome to our Lace party, this was started by Dragonflylace who just has hosted a wonderful fortnight for us.
> This is a chance to take a trip around a historic county that is perhaps not very well known outside the UK, also an opportunity to finish wips and continue with Christmas knitting.
> ...


Thank you, Norma, for hosting us these next two weeks and providing us with a great tour, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my clue 4 of WTLF. At least I am up to date with that. Now I have to concentrate on the test knit I am doing for Dee. I need to finish that as Inhad to put both Vanessa and Cuerda Seca on hold.
> 
> Sue


That's looking good, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely countryside Norma. What a beautiful setting for your school and church.
> 
> Go ahead and say some bad words Julie. We can understand.
> 
> ...


You are so clever and talented, Melanie! It looks awesome!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the update below...only one entry still has a question mark.

Knit on RS, Purl on WS ???? 

Best guess I can come up with.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Not feeling well for the past 3 days, I have been sleeping lots and not getting any knitting done. Might have to go to the DR. today.


I hope you're feeling better soon, Caryn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, all the cooking worked well even the experiments! The weather is dry at the moment but tomorrow it is going to throw it down all day :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do hope you are better soon, Caryn. It is not a good place to be.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, you are very welcome. I am a Welsh woman first but a proud Derbyshire woman second!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, you are very welcome. I am a Welsh woman first but a proud Derbyshire woman second!


 :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't specify while I was working on the legend for the Fuchsia Shawl...but I was sampling my 2-day-old Tomatillo salsa and a batch I like from Fresh Thyme store.

Homemade Tomatillo salsa

1/2-1 lb peeled, washed, stem-cored out, diced Tomatillo (If discolored, throw THAT out in trash or compost)
about 1/2-1 Cup white vinegar
Sea Salt
1-2 T of dried cilantro (I had it, didn't have to go buy some)
I used 2 of my fresh raised, red-turned mild jalapeno (wash and chop like you would scallions)

I'm listing these ingredients in the order I added them. You only need about medium-low on the electric stovetop/barely warm-to moderate on gas-top --> simmer until a bit more thick.

I found out quickly that Serrano *IS* a bit warmer after tasting the two ... Serrano mix was second tasting. :XD: No sneezing but I did enjoy the snack!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Norma, great start. 

Tricia, love your finished horseshoe capelet. 

Over the weekend I upgraded my Iphone and Ipad mini to the latest operating system . . . . I can no longer get on KP at all on either of them. So don't be surprised if you hear from me much less than before.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have the update below...only one entry still has a question mark.
> 
> Knit on RS, Purl on WS ????
> 
> Best guess I can come up with.


Yes and following the original instructions, you have to be careful on the even rows and be sure to knit the purls...purl the others.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you for sharing the beautiful pics, i love to see pics of other countries the scenery is amazing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been totally stuck on my couch this a.m.--much of it catching up here on KP and other email reading.

Norma--wonderful start. Love your pics. The terrain is beautiful and definitely different than the hills around here. The gorge is amazing as is the wind blown waterfalls. Spectacular countryside you live in.

Also, appreciated the history of the 'trespass' with its ultimate impact on creating National Parks. Isn't it always the same--Poor and working folk organizing to create meaningful change for the people. 

Melanie--You little devil you!

Sue--your WTLF is coming along great. The colors are terrific as I see them. They add interest but don't detract from the stitching.

Karen--so good of you to work out the FF legends for everyone. Will be saving your work even if I don't work the pattern now. Thanx.

Will also save your salsa recipe. Am looking at the reddening peppers on my counter now and will need to do something very soon with them. Lots of serranos which are drying out but quite a few huge hot peppers which may be jalapeños. The ground tag got lost and I have been a bit, no very chicken about tasting them. They look powerful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Over the weekend I upgraded my Iphone and Ipad mini to the latest operating system . . . . I can no longer get on KP at all on either of them. So don't be surprised if you hear from me much less than before.


Oh dear! That is not good news. We will miss you :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

craftymatt2 said:


> thank you for sharing the beautiful pics, i love to see pics of other countries the scenery is amazing.


You are very welcome. I must admit that I love seeing places especially when I know I will never see them. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I really put the Trespass in for you as I knew you would be interested.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was looking in my linen closet where I keep my sewing supplies for a button to replace a broken one, when I came across something I didn't remember. I found a lot of crocheted doilies. I think my mother must have given me them after my grandmother passed away over 30 years ago. I am not sure what she was making, maybe something for a round coffee table. I know she made several. There is one large one and twelve each of the two smaller sizes. I am not sure what I am going to do with them. The little size could be ornaments, like snowflakes for the Christmas tree. Anyway, I am thinking of it as my treasure find for the day.

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I have the update below...only one entry still has a question mark.
> 
> Knit on RS, Purl on WS ????
> 
> Best guess I can come up with.


I have a question for DFL.
What do the stars mean? The key just says stitches that are going to be wrapped. I have no idea what that means.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...your salsa recipe. Am looking at the reddening peppers on my counter now and will need to do something very soon with them. Lots of serranos which are drying out but quite a few huge hot peppers which may be jalapeños. The ground tag got lost and I have been a bit, no very chicken about tasting them. They look powerful.


From the size of those...maybe about 1/4-1/2 a pepper per 1-2 pounds of green tomatoes/Tomatillo or combination of the two.

My bought mixture from Fresh Thyme has both tomatoes and Tomatillo in it. Also sugar, garlic, onion, cilantro. My belief is that you need the 1/2-1 T of sugar to offset the garlic, onion, and real tomato combination.

My current mixture needs no addition of lime juice as it seems to taste like it has the flavor in it with the sea salt, white vinegar, Tomatillo, and cilantro combination. Barely float the diced Tomatillo (or combination) with the white vinegar. Maybe a 1/2 T of sea salt. I may have been generous with the cilantro...but it seems to agree with calming the vinegar taste down. You will have to age this for 2 days in the Refrigerator (or cool location of 50-65 Fahrenheit...standard refrigerator setting) before doing more than sampling with a sip.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes and following the original instructions, you have to be careful on the even rows and be sure to knit the purls...purl the others.


So the purls on the right side should be knitted on the wrong side? thus creating reverse stockinette stitch?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> People will probably be interested in this link, copied from Sam's Tea Party.
> 
> http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/
> 
> The references at the end are worth looking at too.


These two patterns have been confusing for me. Now it seems I have them reversed. What is called Old Shale is what I thought of as Feather and Fan, seeing the wavy fan like shape. I can see it also looks like a shell and that makes sense. But I don't see the fan in the v shape with the holes it straighter lines/columns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the beautiful pictures and interesting links Norma. Those down falls looked like up falls in the video. The school and church are so picturesque. What a lovely place to live. The story about the trespass was also interesting and quite amazing Ann that your friends parents took part in it.
> 
> *Julie what a frustration to have needles on work broken and none to replace. Maybe your worker will feel responsible and pay for a replacement.
> I have never tasted lemon curd, I don't believe. Sounds awfully good though and what a great find of lemons. *
> ...


I wonder by now if you have been to the doctor- hope they can sort out the problem.
It is very annoying that the box she chose to move was the most important one to me- I was down the other end of the house, but she could have checked first. It is difficult trying to sort things when you simply cannot go out to buy the necessary bins or what ever for storage- besides the house is not my #1 priority- I really do need that green Guernsey before next winter, then there is the DK commissioned one.
Lemon Curd is very yummy: 2 lemons grate the peel and juice. 3 eggs, 3 oz butter, 8 oz white sugar. Whisk the eggs put all ingredients into a heat proof bowl. Place over boiling water in a pan, stir gently until thick and smooth. Pour into warm, clean jars, and cover. This is my basic recipe. Just in case anyone wonders!
I had an idea folk might already have the link, no harm in some repeats though.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I was looking in my linen closet where I keep my sewing supplies for a button to replace a broken one, when I came across something I didn't remember. I found a lot of crocheted doilies. I think my mother must have given me them after my grandmother passed away over 30 years ago. I am not sure what she was making, maybe something for a round coffee table. I know she made several. There is one large one and twelve each of the two smaller sizes. I am not sure what I am going to do with them. The little size could be ornaments, like snowflakes for the Christmas tree. Anyway, I am thinking of it as my treasure find for the day.
> 
> Sue


Sue, looks like place settings and coasters with a table centerpiece. Or they could be candle stick mats (the small ones). They were used for decoration and to protect furniture from scratches. Anything set on a wooden surface had a doily under it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, all the cooking worked well even the experiments! The weather is dry at the moment but tomorrow it is going to throw it down all day :thumbdown:


That is good, Norma! The downturn in the weather is kind of predictable I guess.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, hope you will feel better soon.

Tricia, I had Feather and Fan and Old Shale mixed up too. Thanks for the link, Julie.

Sue, lovely doilies. How special that your grandmother made them.

Chris, we will miss you. Come when you can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was looking in my linen closet where I keep my sewing supplies for a button to replace a broken one, when I came across something I didn't remember. I found a lot of crocheted doilies. I think my mother must have given me them after my grandmother passed away over 30 years ago. I am not sure what she was making, maybe something for a round coffee table. I know she made several. There is one large one and twelve each of the two smaller sizes. I am not sure what I am going to do with them. The little size could be ornaments, like snowflakes for the Christmas tree. Anyway, I am thinking of it as my treasure find for the day.
> 
> Sue


Treasure for sure!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I really put the Trespass in for you as I knew you would be interested.


Yes, indeed. Thank you so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, hope you will feel better soon.
> 
> Tricia, I had Feather and Fan and Old Shale mixed up too. Thanks for the link, Julie.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope it is just a bug Caryn and that you will be back to normal soon.

What a fun find Sue!

Bummer with the upgrade Chris. I hope you can get the problems resolved before they affect other sites. My mother just did the upgrade to her IPhone and now it wants her apple password every time she wants to make a call. I am thinking she swiped something she should not have; she butt-dials me via facetime at least once a week, and she swipes like an impatient three-year old, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I remember the KP discussion on FF vs Old Shale and have had that article saved since then. It was confusing to many people who had Old Shale stuck in their cellular learning file as FF and many did not even know of Old Shale, me included.

Sue--Wonderful find for you. Your GM may have been planning on a larger table cloth with all these small pieces connected around the larger one. She may have been planning to make many more of them. In any case, it should be a lot of fun to play with them and see what possibilities you come up with for using them. Even just gluing them onto your new window glass for the holidays. Great was to have her spirit join you.

Chris--how super frustrating for you. I am sure there is a way to make connection with your new technology but you may need a more experienced hand. I have found geek squads in places like Best Buy where they have people hired full time to help with tech problems.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

We will miss you, Chris. What a bummer about that update. :thumbdown:

Those _are_ treasures, Sue!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Sue, looks like place settings and coasters with a table centerpiece. Or they could be candle stick mats (the small ones). They were used for decoration and to protect furniture from scratches. Anything set on a wooden surface had a doily under it.


I was thinking that it might be something like this.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Lemon Curd is very yummy: 2 lemons grate the peel and juice. 3 eggs, 3 oz butter, 8 oz white sugar. Whisk the eggs put all ingredients into a heat proof bowl. Place over boiling water in a pan, stir gently until thick and smooth. Pour into warm, clean jars, and cover. This is my basic recipe. Just in case anyone wonders!
> ...


Thank you, Julie!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Help, I am in trouble. Just committed to buy a mannequin prop for my craft table which is questionable enough, but to pick it up I drive right by this fiber warehouse that sells delicious organic cotton and alpacas and silk yarns. It has taken lots of discipline to not go there for some time as I need more yarn like a hole in the head, of which I think I have a few already. Can I resist? Can I peek in and not buy? Can I treat me to only 1 little skein? Is there such a thing as a little skein? Help!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Help, I am in trouble. Just committed to buy a mannequin prop for my craft table which is questionable enough, but to pick it up I drive right by this fiber warehouse that sells delicious organic cotton and alpacas and silk yarns. It has taken lots of discipline to not go there for some time as I need more yarn like a hole in the head, of which I think I have a few already. Can I resist? Can I peek in and not buy? Can I treat me to only 1 little skein? Is there such a thing as a little skein? Help!


I'm afraid I wouldn't be much help. If I were there I would volunteer to keep you company though.  We want pictures of what you buy!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I'm afraid I wouldn't be much help. If I were there I would volunteer to keep you company though.  We want pictures of what you buy!!


Yeh, we would be quite the pair!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I'm afraid I wouldn't be much help. If I were there I would volunteer to keep you company though.  We want pictures of what you buy!!


I am with Bev on this one. Although you could bring a non-fiber-interested man (or two-year old) with you who will make a nuisance of himself, lol.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was looking in my linen closet where I keep my sewing supplies for a button to replace a broken one, when I came across something I didn't remember. I found a lot of crocheted doilies. I think my mother must have given me them after my grandmother passed away over 30 years ago. I am not sure what she was making, maybe something for a round coffee table. I know she made several. There is one large one and twelve each of the two smaller sizes. I am not sure what I am going to do with them. The little size could be ornaments, like snowflakes for the Christmas tree. Anyway, I am thinking of it as my treasure find for the day.
> 
> Sue


Those are great, Sue, and what a great find in your closet!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder by now if you have been to the doctor- hope they can sort out the problem.
> It is very annoying that the box she chose to move was the most important one to me- I was down the other end of the house, but she could have checked first. It is difficult trying to sort things when you simply cannot go out to buy the necessary bins or what ever for storage- besides the house is not my #1 priority- I really do need that green Guernsey before next winter, then there is the DK commissioned one.
> Lemon Curd is very yummy: 2 lemons grate the peel and juice. 3 eggs, 3 oz butter, 8 oz white sugar. Whisk the eggs put all ingredients into a heat proof bowl. Place over boiling water in a pan, stir gently until thick and smooth. Pour into warm, clean jars, and cover. This is my basic recipe. Just in case anyone wonders!
> I had an idea folk might already have the link, no harm in some repeats though.


It sounds absolutely delicious!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Help, I am in trouble. Just committed to buy a mannequin prop for my craft table which is questionable enough, but to pick it up I drive right by this fiber warehouse that sells delicious organic cotton and alpacas and silk yarns. It has taken lots of discipline to not go there for some time as I need more yarn like a hole in the head, of which I think I have a few already. Can I resist? Can I peek in and not buy? Can I treat me to only 1 little skein? Is there such a thing as a little skein? Help!


Good luck with that, Tanya! I wouldn't be able to resist stopping there or buying.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This will clearly be a case of spending money before it is earned! I love this warehouse. Big huge cartons filled with different colored alpaca yarns. Open shelves with silks and cottons piled up there. Most of it is natural fiber ready for dying if that is what you want. Some dyed yarns; some trim yarns and novelty yarns. But it is the natural, undyed yarns that always get to me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Help, I am in trouble. Just committed to buy a mannequin prop for my craft table which is questionable enough, but to pick it up I drive right by this fiber warehouse that sells delicious organic cotton and alpacas and silk yarns. It has taken lots of discipline to not go there for some time as I need more yarn like a hole in the head, of which I think I have a few already. Can I resist? Can I peek in and not buy? Can I treat me to only 1 little skein? Is there such a thing as a little skein? Help!


Seriously?! You are asking us to tell you not to stop in a delectable place like that?!!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am with Bev on this one. Although you could bring a non-fiber-interested man (or two-year old) with you who will make a nuisance of himself, lol.


That might help. If it was me, I would just make them wait.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> This will clearly be a case of spending money before it is earned! I love this warehouse. Big huge cartons filled with different colored alpaca yarns. Open shelves with silks and cottons piled up there. Most of it is natural fiber ready for dying if that is what you want. Some dyed yarns; some trim yarns and novelty yarns. But it is the natural, undyed yarns that always get to me.


That sounds like a very fun place, indeed!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Seriously?! You are asking us to tell you not to stop in a delectable place like that?!!! :shock: :lol:


Just a bit of humor and some need for commiseration with this struggle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That might help. If it was me, I would just make them wait.


Me, too. If they weren't sharing my enjoyment I would ignore them all.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are really in trouble! Maybe you could just browse and plan to buy on another day.

Sue


tamarque said:


> This will clearly be a case of spending money before it is earned! I love this warehouse. Big huge cartons filled with different colored alpaca yarns. Open shelves with silks and cottons piled up there. Most of it is natural fiber ready for dying if that is what you want. Some dyed yarns; some trim yarns and novelty yarns. But it is the natural, undyed yarns that always get to me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sounds like you are really in trouble! Maybe you could just browse and plan to buy on another day.
> 
> Sue


It is the reason why I have not gone to Rhinebeck for a couple of years. So frustrating to feel you cannot buy freely. If I go to the warehouse, it will be excruciating to not buy something or several somethings. I am terrible that way--all or nothing.

Actually, best solution is to find another travel route but not sure there is one that by-passes this town.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just a bit of humor and some need for commiseration with this struggle.


I wish I could join you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Actually, best solution is to find another travel route but not sure there is one that by-passes this town.


Where is the fun in that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It sounds absolutely delicious!


It is, and I was first taught to make it when I was about 7- it was a really big deal, because sugar had been rationed after the war, and to have enough to make something like this was quite major. Lemons were very precious too. Bessie who lived in this cottage over the road from our house showed me how to make it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lemon curd is a favourite of mine. I learned how to make it at school. There is something about the tang of lemons.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It is, and I was first taught to make it when I was about 7- it was a really big deal, because sugar had been rationed after the war, and to have enough to make something like this was quite major. Lemons were very precious too. Bessie who lived in this cottage over the road from our house showed me how to make it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Lemon curd is a favourite of mine. I learned how to make it at school. There is something about the tang of lemons.
> 
> Sue


We really had the tang of Lemon yesterday after grating and juicing 60 of them! Now safely in the deep freeze in batches of six. The next thing will be to find a source for the eggs, butter and sugar we will need.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, what lovely treasures to find :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I thought the feather and fan/old shale info was very interesting. I forgot to say before.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Help, I am in trouble. Just committed to buy a mannequin prop for my craft table which is questionable enough, but to pick it up I drive right by this fiber warehouse that sells delicious organic cotton and alpacas and silk yarns. It has taken lots of discipline to not go there for some time as I need more yarn like a hole in the head, of which I think I have a few already. Can I resist? Can I peek in and not buy? Can I treat me to only 1 little skein? Is there such a thing as a little skein? Help!


Oh dear! What a scenario! I will domy best to send the right vibes but I am not sure that will be enough :XD:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks all for your well wishes. I did go to the dr. today and they ruled out flu, and strep, so I have some kind of viral infection that they can't do anything for. Advice is to drink lots of water and spray sore throat with cepacol(which I hate and won't do) and take aspirin for the fever! Guess I just have to ride it out and rest until I feel better. 

Julie, thanks for that lemon curd recipe. Sounds delicous and I have saved it to give it a try. I guess it is like a lemony custard. 

Oh no Chris. I updated mine too, and now the ipad takes forever to download each page of kp, but my phone is fine. Sure hope they resolve these issues.
Melanie, the password thing on the iphone happened to me too, but it was easy to fix by just going into settings and turning off passcode.

Sue, what a special find those doilies are. They are so pretty. I am sure you will come up with some lovely way to display them.

Tanya, that store sounds too wonderful to pass by. If you will be any where near it you must stop in and share pictures of it with us. You will be getting money soon from all your wonderful work that you have been getting so diligently done for the craft fair. You definately deserve a reward :thumbup

Oh my Julie. That cottage is like our of a fairy tale. How beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I thought the feather and fan/old shale info was very interesting. I forgot to say before.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is, and I was first taught to make it when I was about 7- it was a really big deal, because sugar had been rationed after the war, and to have enough to make something like this was quite major. Lemons were very precious too. Bessie who lived in this cottage over the road from our house showed me how to make it.


I just love that cottage :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks all for your well wishes. I did go to the dr. today and they ruled out flu, and strep, so I have some kind of viral infection that they can't do anything for. Advice is to drink lots of water and spray sore throat with cepacol(which I hate and won't do) and take aspirin for the fever! Guess I just have to ride it out and rest until I feel better.
> 
> Julie, thanks for that lemon curd recipe. Sounds delicous and I have saved it to give it a try. I guess it is like a lemony custard.
> 
> ...


Hoping it passes quickly! 
I guess a lemony custard is quite a good simile- it makes a delicious tart filling, and I tend to eat it just as is- which is why I make very small quantities. 
Just store it in the fridge- because it will go moldy at room temperatures, does not keep well. 
I saw so many beautiful cottages when I was in Scotland- but this one had special memories!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I just love that cottage :thumbup:


The wild garden kind of makes it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Where is the fun in that?


No fun--but safer. Remember I just bought that whole box of yarn which hash even been touched with a needle yet. I really need an intervention.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is, and I was first taught to make it when I was about 7- it was a really big deal, because sugar had been rationed after the war, and to have enough to make something like this was quite major. Lemons were very precious too. Bessie who lived in this cottage over the road from our house showed me how to make it.


What a wonderful story and a lovely cottage.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Lemon curd is a favourite of mine. I learned how to make it at school. There is something about the tang of lemons.
> 
> Sue


I love it, too, but have never made it. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks all for your well wishes. I did go to the dr. today and they ruled out flu, and strep, so I have some kind of viral infection that they can't do anything for. Advice is to drink lots of water and spray sore throat with cepacol(which I hate and won't do) and take aspirin for the fever! Guess I just have to ride it out and rest until I feel better. ......
> 
> Tanya, that store sounds too wonderful to pass by. If you will be any where near it you must stop in and share pictures of it with us. You will be getting money soon from all your wonderful work that you have been getting so diligently done for the craft fair. You definately deserve a reward :thumb up
> ......


Caryn--for viral things, mega-vitamin C and echinacea which you should be able to get. I always add a bit of golden seal root powder to my herbs to enhance their effect. And the 2 old standbys: chicken soup and sweating.

That store is really an unfinished, dimly lit warehouse. But it is the huge cartons of yarns that you stick your hands into and just feel the luxury. Don't know if a pic would capture that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping it passes quickly!
> I guess a lemony custard is quite a good simile- it makes a delicious tart filling, and I tend to eat it just as is- which is why I make very small quantities.
> Just store it in the fridge- because it will go moldy at room temperatures, does not keep well.
> I saw so many beautiful cottages when I was in Scotland- but this one had special memories!


It is a wonderful little cottage! How fun of you to share it with us. 

I sure wish I could help out with those eggs you need. I have plenty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> No fun--but safer. Remember I just bought that whole box of yarn which hash even been touched with a needle yet. I really need an intervention.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, a LP wide emergency intervention is called for at Tanya's yarn shop. Stat! 

Oh, my, Julie. What a wonderful photo-cottage in the background, flowers in the fore!!! Love it, love it! I saved that photo. I hope you don't mind.

Love your chicken, Toni.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, a LP wide emergency intervention is called for at Tanya's yarn shop. Stat!
> 
> Oh, my, Julie. What a wonderful photo-cottage in the background, flowers in the fore!!! Love it, love it! I saved that photo. I hope you don't mind.
> 
> Love your chicken, Toni.


Thank you, thank you. Save me from myself!!!!!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--for viral things, mega-vitamin C and echinacea which you should be able to get. I always add a bit of golden seal root powder to my herbs to enhance their effect. And the 2 old standbys: chicken soup and sweating.
> 
> That store is really an unfinished, dimly lit warehouse. But it is the huge cartons of yarns that you stick your hands into and just feel the luxury. Don't know if a pic would capture that.


Thanks Tanya. I will give that all a try -no chicken soup though as I am a vegetarian. 
Well I sure would like to feel all that luxury, but I see your point about not being able to capture that witha a picture!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is a wonderful little cottage! How fun of you to share it with us.
> 
> I sure wish I could help out with those eggs you need. I have plenty.


Aww, what a pretty girl.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thank you, thank you. Save me from myself!!!!!!!


Oh, I was thinking my stash needed some intervention. Thought maybe others had the same problem as I have. Not enough yarn.  We can help you buy!! We could probably, if we tried, get high on it.  Dear Tanya, you are asking the wrong people for help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a wonderful story and a lovely cottage.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is a wonderful little cottage! How fun of you to share it with us.
> 
> I sure wish I could help out with those eggs you need. I have plenty.


It's always the distance thing! Your hen looks very like one I had a long time ago. Always had hens when my girls were young, even though we lived in town.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, a LP wide emergency intervention is called for at Tanya's yarn shop. Stat!
> 
> Oh, my, Julie. What a wonderful photo-cottage in the background, flowers in the fore!!! Love it, love it! I saved that photo. I hope you don't mind.
> 
> Love your chicken, Toni.


I imagine the owners are very used to having their cottage photographed. The whole village is part of a National Park. In our day it was a struggle to keep the Honeysuckle- people would grab a bit as they passed, because it is the route to climbing Ben Lomond.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Marking my place. So sorry, Julie about the broken needle.


I'm sorry too Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm sorry too Julie. 💞


I've told her not to meddle with my boxes in future- she is not a knitter, so probably never occurred to her how easily a bamboo can snap.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my clue 4 of WTLF. At least I am up to date with that. Now I have to concentrate on the test knit I am doing for Dee. I need to finish that as Inhad to put both Vanessa and Cuerda Seca on hold.
> 
> Sue


Looks gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> it is the beginning of a shawl that Ros has knitted many more times than twenty, which is part of my grrrr, it was to be relaxation from Guernsey knitting!


What size knitting needle were you using Julie? I'm guessing 5mm. I could probably send you a replacement needle. 😀💞 Shetland Shawl???😀💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> What size knitting needle were you using Julie? I'm guessing 5mm. I could probably send you a replacement needle. 😀💞


It was a 3.75mm because the yarn is very fine. That would be very kind of you, thanks Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a 3.75mm because the yarn is very fine. That would be very kind of you, thanks Ros!


Would you like bamboo or KnitPro (I think they are Rosewood) Straight or circular? If straight what length? There's only ever 60 stitches at most on the needles.💞 Let me know Julie and I will pop them in the post first chance I get.😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Well done, Melanie. That's a lot of work. Looks great!


Same from me Melanie, you are a very beautiful devil. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> People will probably be interested in this link, copied from Sam's Tea Party.
> 
> http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/
> 
> The references at the end are worth looking at too.


Thanks Julie, I have bookmarked it to read later. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I hope you are feeling better Caryn. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Oh dear! That is not good news. We will miss you :thumbdown:


We will miss you Chris. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya. I will give that all a try -no chicken soup though as I am a vegetarian.
> Well I sure would like to feel all that luxury, but I see your point about not being able to capture that witha a picture!


Sorry, forgot you were a vegetarian. I eat mainly vegetarian but will eat some chicken. I started making chicken bone broth for the minerals and cartilage for joint health. Do feel better.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I was looking in my linen closet where I keep my sewing supplies for a button to replace a broken one, when I came across something I didn't remember. I found a lot of crocheted doilies. I think my mother must have given me them after my grandmother passed away over 30 years ago. I am not sure what she was making, maybe something for a round coffee table. I know she made several. There is one large one and twelve each of the two smaller sizes. I am not sure what I am going to do with them. The little size could be ornaments, like snowflakes for the Christmas tree. Anyway, I am thinking of it as my treasure find for the day.
> 
> Sue


What a lovely surprise Sue, beautiful treasured heirlooms. Maybe the small ones are coasters for the table. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. The Liz Stole I knitted with Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply.&#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--so beautifull. Love your use of stitch patterns in such a basic design (the baby top). The stole is also magnificent.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--so beautifull. Love your use of stitch patterns in such a basic design (the baby top). The stole is also magnificent.


Thank you so much Tanya. I love messing about with that baby top and there are such pretty charts in that stole. I'm glad you like it. I really enjoyed knitting both of them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--so beautifull. Love your use of stitch patterns in such a basic design (the baby top). The stole is also magnificent.


Oops double post. 😀


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Help, I am in trouble. Just committed to buy a mannequin prop for my craft table which is questionable enough, but to pick it up I drive right by this fiber warehouse that sells delicious organic cotton and alpacas and silk yarns. It has taken lots of discipline to not go there for some time as I need more yarn like a hole in the head, of which I think I have a few already. Can I resist? Can I peek in and not buy? Can I treat me to only 1 little skein? Is there such a thing as a little skein? Help!


Don't take your credit cards, only take the cash needed for the mannequin, and promise yourself a visit for a reward maybe after using 5 skeins, or Christmas, after finishing a job, for birthday, with some profit from the craft fair BUT you then need to use 5 skeins for every 1 you buy for the next craft fairor donation projects.
:lol: :twisted: :XD: Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Would you like bamboo or KnitPro (I think they are Rosewood) Straight or circular? If straight what length? There's only ever 60 stitches at most on the needles.💞 Let me know Julie and I will pop them in the post first chance I get.😀


I prefer the straights for working lace. I've never had the Rosewood always used the bamboo lately- Spotlight is my usual source and they don't do Knitpro! Ros - thank you so much. I have a card sitting from last week that I failed to get in the mail to you, it is seriously out of date now. I've been using 35mm long, which is plenty for that pattern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. The Liz Stole I knitted with Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply.💞


Such beautiful work, Ros!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Tanya. I love messing about with that baby top and there are such pretty charts in that stole. I'm glad you like it. I really enjoyed knitting both of them. 💞


What did you think of the Debbie Bliss yarn? I have only used that brand once and it was a sock yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Don't take your credit cards, only take the cash needed for the mannequin, and promise yourself a visit for a reward maybe after using 5 skeins, or Christmas, after finishing a job, for birthday, with some profit from the craft fair BUT you then need to use 5 skeins for every 1 you buy for the next craft fairor donation projects.
> :lol: :twisted: :XD: Good luck whatever you do.


Want to come with me?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Such beautiful work, Ros!


Thank you Julie.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> What did you think of the Debbie Bliss yarn? I have only used that brand once and it was a sock yarn.


I really loved it Tanya, beautiful to knit with and I also loved the stitch definition.💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Want to come with me?


Wish I could but money is tight and I am working against the calendar and clock.
One prayer shawl finished, 2nd almost. Need a few more caps for the children's home. The 8 finished are a long way from 90! Then there are Christmas gifts needed for my adopted family - 5 kids, 8 adults and maybe should include the adult and 3 kids across the road.

Guess that explains how my needle went flying to create a storm in Mexico,


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ros , beautiful dress and scarf.

Wishing everyone a safe, happy Halloween and nice weather for Trick or treaters


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Wish I could but money is tight and I am working against the calendar and clock.
> One prayer shawl finished, 2nd almost. Need a few more caps for the children's home. The 8 finished are a long way from 90! Then there are Christmas gifts needed for my adopted family - 5 kids, 8 adults and maybe should include the adult and 3 kids across the road.
> 
> Guess that explains how my needle went flying to create a storm in Mexico,


What an agenda. I sure can relate.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I really loved it Tanya, beautiful to knit with and I also loved the stitch definition.💞


thanx. good to know how others feel about a yarn. it seems to be a popular yarn around here and not very costly from what i have seen.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's always the distance thing! Your hen looks very like one I had a long time ago. Always had hens when my girls were young, even though we lived in town.


Barred Rock? They are great layers and friendly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Would you like bamboo or KnitPro (I think they are Rosewood) Straight or circular? If straight what length? There's only ever 60 stitches at most on the needles.💞 Let me know Julie and I will pop them in the post first chance I get.😀


Oh, bless your heart, Ros!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. The Liz Stole I knitted with Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply.💞


Awe! Look at you go, Ros! That is very creative use of those beautiful stitches! Beautiful work, too! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Don't take your credit cards, only take the cash needed for the mannequin, and promise yourself a visit for a reward maybe after using 5 skeins, or Christmas, after finishing a job, for birthday, with some profit from the craft fair BUT you then need to use 5 skeins for every 1 you buy for the next craft fairor donation projects.
> :lol: :twisted: :XD: Good luck whatever you do.


Now, there is a healthy perspective for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Barred Rock? They are great layers and friendly.


Not sure of that Toni- she was a Bantam and known as Marigold- I was very fond of her.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure of that Toni- she was a Bantam and known as Marigold- I was very fond of her.


Sweet!  There are other breeds of chickens with this same or similar coloring, also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sweet!  There are other breeds of chickens with this same or similar coloring, also.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

For those that like cables and lace: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hot-and-twisted-shawl

another:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heather-june

P.S. I'm going to bed now. 12:21 am here.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Don't take your credit cards, only take the cash needed for the mannequin, and promise yourself a visit for a reward maybe after using 5 skeins, or Christmas, after finishing a job, for birthday, with some profit from the craft fair BUT you then need to use 5 skeins for every 1 you buy for the next craft fairor donation projects.
> Good luck whatever you do.





tamarque said:


> Want to come with me?


I would...I still need the Ecru, size 40-60 to finish that project I started. Or mill-ends to supply large projects/shawls.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I love it, too, but have never made it. Will have to give it a try.


Homemade is much better than bought. Do give it a try. I have a very kind friend that I make it for in return for her many favours she does for me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, that is a great photo. You hen looks very alert :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Ros--so beautifull. Love your use of stitch patterns in such a basic design (the baby top). The stole is also magnificent.


Truly wonderful, Ros.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> What did you think of the Debbie Bliss yarn? I have only used that brand once and it was a sock yarn.


I used it for DD wedding shawl. It was easy to knit with and blocked well. Recommended.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Now, there is a healthy perspective for you. :thumbup:


Yes, too bad she can't come with me. I am an inveterate incorrigible. But will take her idea along with me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Buxton is a town 11 miles from New Mills and where my mother lived for nearly forty years. It is still in the Dark Peak but is a spa town. The Romans quickly came here both for the hot water springs and the lead found nearby in the White Peak.
The spring comes to the surface through this fountain in the shape of a lions head. It is amazing that there can be icicles 30 feet long from the houses but the spring still flows. My children loved to go to see it. Now a business bottles the water and sells it at high prices. There is a thermal bath and a lot of Georgian buildings. Mary Queen of Scots used to come here to take the waters when imprisoned by Elizabeth the 1st. One notable building is the Dome which was the stables of the Duke of Devonshire (his seat is Chatsworth House in Derbyshire. I know!!!!). It was formerly a famous orthopaedic hospital and now part of a university. There is also a cave called Kents Cavern as Buxton is on the edge of the limestone which produces caves filled with stalagmites and stalactites. Do watch the video on the right hand side.
http://www.visitbuxton.co.uk/
The town is notorious for snow. It is only accessible by elevated rotes and there is little between Siberia and it. It gets cuts off regularly and my mother always had the essentials to hand as well as torches and batteries. The day before my mother died I couldnt get through as the roads were closed but I managed the day after to sit with her whilst she passed away. 
One of the most famous instances was when a cricket match was called off June 2nd. 1975. I was still in Wales at the time but was visiting my mum so I saw it!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--Buxton is a beautiful area. It reminds me of a more formal version of the area I live in. The snow in June, tho, would depress the heck out of me. No competition here. But the region east of where Ronie and Pam are has incredible snow fall that closes the mountain passages for several months each winter. I think that is where Belle is located. You were so fortunate to be able to get to your mom before she passed. Not getting there would have made her passing even more painful. The rock climbing is a familiar site as we have world renowned cliffs in my town that bring climbers from all over. 

Thanx for sending. Love seeing the similarities along with the differences.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THank you, Norma, for these pictures and some personal stories. So glad you got through to be with your Mum. That snow in June is amazing. Loved the link and video.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, love the baby sweater. Very creative use of stitch patterns. The stole is marvelous.  And thanks for helping Julie out.  Some of us are just a bit too far away.

Wow, Tricia, you do have a plateful of knitting. I do hope you indulge in some recreational knitting when the need hits. It is a great work you do. 

Ah, here is the rest of my post. I forgot that I was doing this all along my catchup.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lemon Curd is very yummy: 2 lemons grate the peel and juice. 3 eggs, 3 oz butter, 8 oz white sugar. Whisk the eggs put all ingredients into a heat proof bowl. Place over boiling water in a pan, stir gently until thick and smooth. Pour into warm, clean jars, and cover. This is my basic recipe. Just in case anyone wonders!
> I had an idea folk might already have the link, no harm in some repeats though.


I love Lemon curd and Lime curd. Yummy!!!! Thanks for the recipe Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I am with Bev on this one. Although you could bring a non-fiber-interested man (or two-year old) with you who will make a nuisance of himself, lol.


We couldn't take Jackson, he loves squishing yummy yarn. He would have a trolley load filled to overflowing. 😀💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Buxton's Crescent is truly magnificent, Norma, I am so glad it is being restored. I have to have driven through Derbyshire as a child, but it was a lightening trip for Mum to see her favourite places before we left, and memories do fade. Did not get to the west of England at all in 2011.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is, and I was first taught to make it when I was about 7- it was a really big deal, because sugar had been rationed after the war, and to have enough to make something like this was quite major. Lemons were very precious too. Bessie who lived in this cottage over the road from our house showed me how to make it.


Gorgeous cottage Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I love Lemon curd and Lime curd. Yummy!!!! Thanks for the recipe Julie. 💞


I'll be making Lime Curd, hopefully when my tree starts to bear fruit. I guess it is evening with you, Ros? Rising 1 am., here- I was very tired and went to bed straight after tea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> We couldn't take Jackson, he loves squishing yummy yarn. He would have a trolley load filled to overflowing. 😀💞


I can just imagine the mayhem!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous cottage Julie. 💞


I loved how the garden was so wild and colourful- Scotland has lovely little cottages tucked into the landscape.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I prefer the straights for working lace. I've never had the Rosewood always used the bamboo lately- Spotlight is my usual source and they don't do Knitpro! Ros - thank you so much. I have a card sitting from last week that I failed to get in the mail to you, it is seriously out of date now. I've been using 35mm long, which is plenty for that pattern!


Julie, I had a really quick browse through my knitting needle stash and found a pair of KnitPro 3.75mm and then after visiting Pete's Mum I rushed into Spotlight and bought you 2 pairs of bamboo needles size 3.75mm, just in case you don't like the gorgeous KnitPro ones (I absolutely love them!!!) Then off to the post office and they are all winging their way to you. In my hurry I forgot to ask how long it would take to get to you. They are packed in a tube, so I hope they arrive safely and not broken. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Wish I could but money is tight and I am working against the calendar and clock.
> One prayer shawl finished, 2nd almost. Need a few more caps for the children's home. The 8 finished are a long way from 90! Then there are Christmas gifts needed for my adopted family - 5 kids, 8 adults and maybe should include the adult and 3 kids across the road.
> 
> Guess that explains how my needle went flying to create a storm in Mexico,


Wow!!! That's a huge workload Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros , beautiful dress and scarf.
> 
> Wishing everyone a safe, happy Halloween and nice weather for Trick or treaters


Thank you Tricia. 💞 Wishing everyone a safe happy Halloween too!!!😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Oh, bless your heart, Ros!!!


Thank you Toni, the knitting needles are on their way to Julie and it was my pleasure. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Awe! Look at you go, Ros! That is very creative use of those beautiful stitches! Beautiful work, too! :thumbup:


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> For those that like cables and lace: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hot-and-twisted-shawl
> 
> another:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heather-june
> ...


Thanks for the links Toni and sweet dreams. 😴✨🌟💫💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Truly wonderful, Ros.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I used it for DD wedding shawl. It was easy to knit with and blocked well. Recommended.


It was such a beautiful shawl Norma, I loved it. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Julie, I had a really quick browse through my knitting needle stash and found a pair of KnitPro 3.75mm and then after visiting Pete's Mum I rushed into Spotlight and bought you 2 pairs of bamboo needles size 3.75mm, just in case you don't like the gorgeous KnitPro ones (I absolutely love them!!!) Then off to the post office and they are all winging their way to you. In my hurry I forgot to ask how long it would take to get to you. They are packed in a tube, so I hope they arrive safely and not broken. 💞


That sounds wonderful, Ros! What can I say, but thank you so much and a great big hug for your kindness. I don't expect to have spending money again until May of next year, when I will get my tax rebate. I do hope then to get my TV hooked up at last, and a tablet is high on the list.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> THank you, Norma, for these pictures and some personal stories. So glad you got through to be with your Mum. That snow in June is amazing. Loved the link and video.


Same from me Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love the baby sweater. Very creative use of stitch patterns. The stole is marvelous.  And thanks for helping Julie out.  Some of us are just a bit too far away


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can just imagine the mayhem!


It would be a lot of fun though!!!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It would be a lot of fun though!!!!! 💞


I am sure it would be, anything with your Jackson seems to bring delight- he is that sort of child!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds wonderful, Ros! What can I say, but thank you so much and a great big hug for your kindness. I don't expect to have spending money again until May of next year, when I will get my tax rebate. I do hope then to get my TV hooked up at last, and a tablet is high on the list.


You are so welcome Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I must head back to bed!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure it would be, anything with your Jackson seems to bring delight- he is that sort of child!


Yes he is Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must head back to bed!


Sweet dreams Julie. 😴✨💫🌟💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely cottage Julie. A postcard photo.

Sending well wishes your way Caryn.

Are we intervening to ensure Tanya has a balanced stash?

I miss the hens from my childhood. My girlfriend had quite a lot of them and I remember getting pecked collecting the eggs. We used to have so much fun with the flocks of chicks. To this day I still crack my eggs in a separate bowl.

Nice work Ros. And very kind of you to help out Julie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely cottage Julie. A postcard photo.
> 
> Sending well wishes your way Caryn.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Homemade is much better than bought. Do give it a try. I have a very kind friend that I make it for in return for her many favours she does for me.


I'll do that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--it is so great to have those animal memories from childhood. So many children today grow up having no idea of other species, much less how they provide us with food.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the video, Norma. What a wonderful place. I, too, am glad you were able to get through to be with your mom.

Our hens have been a lot of fun. They like to know what is going on and have all been friendly. Picking eggs has never been painful. Going into the hen house with colorful toenails, now that is a different scenario all together.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Norma--Buxton is a beautiful area. It reminds me of a more formal version of the area I live in. The snow in June, tho, would depress the heck out of me. No competition here. But the region east of where Ronie and Pam are has incredible snow fall that closes the mountain passages for several months each winter. I think that is where Belle is located. You were so fortunate to be able to get to your mom before she passed. Not getting there would have made her passing even more painful. The rock climbing is a familiar site as we have world renowned cliffs in my town that bring climbers from all over.
> 
> Thanx for sending. Love seeing the similarities along with the differences.


I agree - sounds and looks beautiful, Norma. Here in Washington State we do have a few passes that are closed over the winter months, but three main ones they keep open by plowing throughout the winter months to aid travelling from one side of the state to the other. Our lowest pass is at 3,000 feet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks for the links Toni and sweet dreams. 😴✨🌟💫💞


Ditto from me, Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Toni!


Thank you, ladies!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn I'm sorry your not feeling well... I hope you feel better soon 
I was given a medication for high cholesterol and it is giving me head spins, and I can't sleep.. I had better sleep soon or this could get really ugly by the end of the week!! 

good looking salsa recipe Karen and great looking peppers Tanya!! mine never even got close to looking good.. lesson learned  I'll do better next year!

Nice find Sue.. I love that.. I have some old crochet from my mom's aunt.. in that color.. it must of been popular way back when  I'm glad you found your treasures.. it is so much fun digging through our stuff.. finding what we have not seen for a long time


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn I'm sorry your not feeling well... I hope you feel better soon
> I was given a medication for high cholesterol and it is giving me head spins, and I can't sleep.. I had better sleep soon or this could get really ugly by the end of the week!!
> 
> good looking salsa recipe Karen and great looking peppers Tanya!! mine never even got close to looking good.. lesson learned  I'll do better next year!
> ...


I hope that gets better for you soon, Ronie. That's no way to live!

I've got some doilies, too, from my grandma. It's great to have them!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn I'm sorry your not feeling well... I hope you feel better soon
> I was given a medication for high cholesterol and it is giving me head spins, and I can't sleep.. I had better sleep soon or this could get really ugly by the end of the week!!
> 
> good looking salsa recipe Karen and great looking peppers Tanya!! mine never even got close to looking good.. lesson learned  I'll do better next year!
> ...


I was thrilled with some of the peppers this year. Never was able to get the orange or purple ones to produce. That green bell would have been an orange one if there was a longer growing period before frost hit. Those red ones are fantastic and they are turning into a fiery red sitting on the kitchen counter.

That cholesterol med is really quite dangerous. I don't know what your blood levels are (and you may not want to tell me), but I do know the pharma corps play games by lowering the health standards in order to sell drugs. In the mean time the current standards are guaranteed to make you very sick if not outright kill you. My readings have indicated that levels around 250-275 are optimum health levels. The medical industry has been lowering the standards over the past few years, now pushing for less than 100. Your body makes cholesterol because every cell will die without it. I also believe it is very important in processing proteins, among other functions. Our bodies were not designed to survive off toxic chemicals any more than are our plants and animals.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

When I was little we had a lemon tree.. mom would make lemon meringue pie all the time... when we moved here to this town a lady who worked with my husband would bring in jars of lemon curd! oh my gosh.. it was just like moms and so delicious.. I would hoard it all to myself  

Julie thanks for the clarification of FF and Old Shale.. it truly is mixed up all the time.. and I like the OS better  by a quick look on Ravelry there are lots who get them mixed up.. I typed in Feather and Fan and not one pattern was the actual pattern stitch..  they were all OS


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am thinking you are talking about the Cascade Mountain Range.. I think Belle is a bit more east in the high desert.. close to Idaho/Nevada area.. and we can get some very bad storms that do close down the passes.. but not for some years now.. I do hope the weather patterns will change again and soon.. this drought is old and has worn itself out already!! LOL I can remember going to the 'Independence Day Celebrations' when we were on the ranch in Central/Eastern Oregon and we all had to have heavy coats and blankest wrapped around us because it was so cold.. we have the opposite problem now.. but I have been on the earth long enough to know those heavy winters will be back.. 

Ros that is beautiful work.. the little dress is adorable.. and the shawl is stunning.. as always you do wonderful work


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Julie, I had a really quick browse through my knitting needle stash and found a pair of KnitPro 3.75mm and then after visiting Pete's Mum I rushed into Spotlight and bought you 2 pairs of bamboo needles size 3.75mm, just in case you don't like the gorgeous KnitPro ones (I absolutely love them!!!) Then off to the post office and they are all winging their way to you. In my hurry I forgot to ask how long it would take to get to you. They are packed in a tube, so I hope they arrive safely and not broken. 💞


Ros you are a true Angel!!! I am sure Julie will love the needles..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree - sounds and looks beautiful, Norma. Here in Washington State we do have a few passes that are closed over the winter months, but three main ones they keep open by plowing throughout the winter months to aid travelling from one side of the state to the other. Our lowest pass is at 3,000 feet.


This is true!! same here... with today's machinery they keep most of the passes open.. the one from Gold Beach to Grants Pass closes with the first snow fall.. and is treacherous in the warm months because of the rafters... they shuttle back and forth all day.. you never know when you'll meet up with one on a curve.. but it is beautiful.. goes through the wilderness and is a fun trip when the conditions are right.. it is also the pass that the 'Kim' family took that ended his life  we now have lots of signs and warnings...but common sense could of avoided that tragedy... it still hangs over this area.. our hearts go out to the survivors!!!

Tanya just be strong and step on the gas!!!! then when you come back with your great buy you will not have the money to get any yarn ... I'd certainly save up a little each month for a trip there though.. I am using Knit Picks Bare for the 'Doghouse Shawl' and I love it!!! its not white but its not cream it is just beautiful..  you can't make that shade it has to come naturally.. it reminds me of the Shetland Shawls that are made in this kind of yarn..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I was thrilled with some of the peppers this year. Never was able to get the orange or purple ones to produce. That green bell would have been an orange one if there was a longer growing period before frost hit. Those red ones are fantastic and they are turning into a fiery red sitting on the kitchen counter.
> 
> That cholesterol med is really quite dangerous. I don't know what your blood levels are (and you may not want to tell me), but I do know the pharma corps play games by lowering the health standards in order to sell drugs. In the mean time the current standards are guaranteed to make you very sick if not outright kill you. My readings have indicated that levels around 250-275 are optimum health levels. The medical industry has been lowering the standards over the past few years, now pushing for less than 100. Your body makes cholesterol because every cell will die without it. I also believe it is very important in processing proteins, among other functions. Our bodies were not designed to survive off toxic chemicals any more than are our plants and animals.


I agree about the meds to lower my cholesterol are horrible.. it is my third try with them.. I won't be taking any more.. I just need to not run out of my Omega 3's which is what happened.. and since I was seeing his assistant for the most part for the last several years he had no real clue as to why I was not on a med for it.. he is getting a pretty good idea of how sensitive my system is to medications and I'll write down my symptoms and let him know when I see him again.. by the way I don't have a clear idea of what the numbers are.. because I also have to let him know I want copy's of my blood work but I know when he was talking to me about it that it was not good.. it's been worse but its still not good..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well all caught up!! I meant to come back in here yesterday but I was very busy with other things...  

My son and his GF are over  they have been best friends for 10 years now and they split this weekend.. it was ugly and heart breaking.. it feels like we lost a family member.. it is taking time to get over.. he is moving back home then will go and stay with his birth mom after the holidays.. he needs work and there is work where she is at.. plus he will be near his siblings and I know that will make him happier.. I told him we would be making lots of trips to see him and to not worry about us.. it just all so hard to wrap our heads around.. I do believe there is a bright future on its way.. and that he will be happy again soon.. 
I just can't sleep! I toss all night and wake up super early.. I have a feeling that by the end of the week I'll be a walking zombie!! and I won't need a costume to pull it off LOL I am working for a someone today.. I really wish that I could back out of it.. but I won't.. she is depending on me.. 

Well I'm going to go finish up Elizabeths shawl.. the 'Doghouse shawl' is anyone else doing this?? I am at the point where I do chart B 6 times.. I have one repeat done.. then I will do the picot bind off with beads.. the beads are looking good... I'm happy I chose to use them..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya and Bev, I am glad you enjoyed Buxton. It is a cold place but very pretty!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Buxton's Crescent is truly magnificent, Norma, I am so glad it is being restored. I have to have driven through Derbyshire as a child, but it was a lightening trip for Mum to see her favourite places before we left, and memories do fade. Did not get to the west of England at all in 2011.


The Crescent was a mess for a long time and a wicked shame. The restoration is well done :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Same from me Norma. 💞


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, it was a relief that the snowplough had got through. I was glad to be with her.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, those passes are high. Ours are only about 1500 but the snow plough just cannot make it. Derbyshire County Council do a very good job of clearing the snow.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope that gets better for you soon, Ronie. That's no way to live!


And from me, too, Ronie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that is such sad news. I am truly sorry.. Prayers for you all. I am doing Elizabeth,s shawl but with being away I am only on section 3.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes he is Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sweet dreams Julie. 😴✨💫🌟💞


Thanks Ros, have slept well, for once- approaching 6 am..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie, sorry about your boy, 10 years is a long time really-hoping the move does what he needs.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, that is such sad news. I am truly sorry.. Prayers for you all. I am doing Elizabeth,s shawl but with being away I am only on section 3.


Thank you Norma and Julie.. it is hard and her story isn't making sense so this could drag on for awhile.. they say it is his word against hers and her's keeps changing.. plus she broke the restraining order... and I honestly doubt anything will come of that.. but there are witnesses to the altercation... not blows were thrown but lots of heated words.. 

Norma the shawl moves very quickly until the last part.. I am working through it.. I have set aside the LE.. everyone did a beautiful job with theirs and I wish I had kept up with the KAL so I could of gotten some tips.. I feel a bit put out that I paid for the pattern and she could of put some of these tips in her 'Pattern Notes' I personally don't know a lace knitter that _doesn't_ use stitch markers and if I had known of the issue with them I wouldn't of struggled so much with Chart D I have about 15 rows to go and hope to get it done soon but I'm not as enthused about it as I was...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie, sad news about your son but as the adage goes time heals all wounds. Maybe the move will open new doors. I met my DH after getting out of a very bad relationship and 24 years later he is still my best friend (DH, not the creep, lol).

Norma, I must have missed the comment about your mother so I went back. Glad you were able to make it to your mother's bedside; having the opportunity to say goodbye and hold our loved one's hand is valuable to our souls. 

Ronie - even when I was behind I kept up with the KAL chatter just for things like the roving stitch markers. I would have gone crazy not knowing about that particular very important item. Agree she (and other designers) should put a note about the repeat box moving around. However I am not current with the MKAL's as I am waiting to read the next clue sections when I get to them. I am still plugging away on clue 2 of WTLF and am about halfway through clue 3 of Vanessa Ives. Wandering Moon will have to wait until these other two get done.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, sorry about your problem with the medication. I hear lots of bad things about cholesterol medication. Personally I use Omegas and Red Yeast Rice. Red Yeast Rice is supposed to work like prescriptions but without the bad side effects. My doctor said all diabetics need to take cholesterol medicine but mine stays below 200 without it. I also avoid foods thought to raise cholesterol: eggs, red meat, bacon. . . I know thoughts have changed regarding eggs but when trying to lower cholesterol years ago the recommendation was a maximum of 3 eggs a week - total. Eggs in prepared foods were counted like cake, noodles, etc. Then it was whites were OK but not yolks and now I think it is said the whole egg is needed to digest it properly.

It is all pollution, chemicals and altered foods. Things our body was never intended to consume.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, those passes are high. Ours are only about 1500 but the snow plough just cannot make it. Derbyshire County Council do a very good job of clearing the snow.


They are high. One that remains open is 4500 feet and another is 4000. We have several others that get closed during the winter months because they become unsafe to travel over.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, that is such sad news. I am truly sorry.. Prayers for you al. l. I am doing Elizabeth,s shawl but with being away I am only on section 3.


I agree, Ronie. I'm doing the Elizabeth shawl, too, but have only completed chart A.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well all caught up!! I meant to come back in here yesterday but I was very busy with other things...
> 
> My son and his GF are over  they have been best friends for 10 years now and they split this weekend.. it was ugly and heart breaking.. it feels like we lost a family member.. it is taking time to get over.. he is moving back home then will go and stay with his birth mom after the holidays.. he needs work and there is work where she is at.. plus he will be near his siblings and I know that will make him happier.. I told him we would be making lots of trips to see him and to not worry about us.. it just all so hard to wrap our heads around.. I do believe there is a bright future on its way.. and that he will be happy again soon..
> I just can't sleep! I toss all night and wake up super early.. I have a feeling that by the end of the week I'll be a walking zombie!! and I won't need a costume to pull it off LOL I am working for a someone today.. I really wish that I could back out of it.. but I won't.. she is depending on me..
> ...


Ronie, I hope you can get your BP sorted. How frustrating.

I am sorry to hear of the major changes in your son's life and yours. Ten years is a long time to be so close.

Yes, I am doing Elizabeth's design KAL also. I'm actually one of the test knitters, but not too far ahead of you. I just finished the 3rd repeat of the six last night. I think this one is a keeper.  I am looking forward to figuring out how to bead the bind off. I did that once before, but I was purely winging it. This time I have to follow directions.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The Crescent was a mess for a long time and a wicked shame. The restoration is well done :thumbup:


Beautifully!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am sorry that LE isn't fun. I did use stitch markers and I couldn't have managed without them. I do hope you will get your mojo back for it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Melanie. It was a day that I will treasure and never forget.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree, Ronie. I'm doing the Elizabeth shawl, too, but have only completed chart A.


I have plans to do this one but it may be after Christmas.

Oh, finished 2nd prayer shawl!
This is from Oceans of Love. It was free for a short period. The yarn is Butterfly and since it is for a 14 yr old I stopped it at 20 rows. It is a nice, easy semi-circle. It does take bigger with each row. A plus is it can be made with any yarn weight/size and appropriate hook.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I have set aside the LE.. everyone did a beautiful job with theirs and I wish I had kept up with the KAL so I could of gotten some tips.. I feel a bit put out that I paid for the pattern and she could of put some of these tips in her 'Pattern Notes' I personally don't know a lace knitter that _doesn't_ use stitch markers and if I had known of the issue with them I wouldn't of struggled so much with Chart D I have about 15 rows to go and hope to get it done soon but I'm not as enthused about it as I was...


Maybe we can work through LE together. When I finish Elizabeth's shawl, I want to go back to the LE. It will be so beautiful when it is done.  You are much farther along with that one than I am. I am still up toward the top somewhere.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that is a lovely shawl. She will love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, that is a lovely shawl. She will love it. :thumbup:


And the colours are really bright.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, home from my travails for a few moments. And thanks to all who joked with me and supported my struggle with myself. I picked up the torso mannequin which is probably well worth the $30 given what I see them go for new. The woman selling it told me about some groups for handmade things on Facebook--local ones where people, as on Freecycle, have to come to pick up their wares. So no mailings. Worth checking out.

Now back home again after a run to my unrented rental house. There is a home inspection tomorrow and hopefully this patootsie of a buyer will be satisfied and give any grief.

Ronie--very unhappy moment for you and DS. But he is very young to have had such a long term relationship--too young perhaps and as they both are growing up they are changing. And maybe when some of the dust settles, you will still have contact with the girl

As for the meds, they are dangerous no matter what you are told by the white coats. Since you know nutrition is the, or one of the controlling factors, why not trust yourself to make the corrections in diet that are needed. We all slip at times and feel the difference. WE don't need someone pushing drugs to tell us about the problem.

Pam--I recall my daughter telling me that once the snows come she would not be able to drive across the country from Seattle where she was living then unless she drove way out of her way going south to avoid the mountains. I was there once the day the mountain passages were opened. My daughter drove us there and the snow banks must have been 8-10' high. We stopped at a park but it was way too soggy to even walk so we drove back to Seattle where the temps rose to the 70's and went to a Japanese botanical garden. It was beautiful being there, compact but felt very good. I remember the temp changes and the snow banks vividly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have plans to do this one but it may be after Christmas.
> 
> Oh, finished 2nd prayer shawl!
> This is from Oceans of Love. It was free for a short period. The yarn is Butterfly and since it is for a 14 yr old I stopped it at 20 rows. It is a nice, easy semi-circle. It does take bigger with each row. A plus is it can be made with any yarn weight/size and appropriate hook.


That looks great, Tricia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Maybe we can work through LE together. When I finish Elizabeth's shawl, I want to go back to the LE. It will be so beautiful when it is done.  You are much farther along with that one than I am. I am still up toward the top somewhere.


Me, too. I'm only on chart A of my LE.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, home from my travails for a few moments. And thanks to all who joked with me and supported my struggle with myself. I picked up the torso mannequin which is probably well worth the $30 given what I see them go for new. The woman selling it told me about some groups for handmade things on Facebook--local ones where people, as on Freecycle, have to come to pick up their wares. So no mailings. Worth checking out.
> 
> Now back home again after a run to my unrented rental house. There is a home inspection tomorrow and hopefully this patootsie of a buyer will be satisfied and give any grief.
> 
> ...


The 3 passes are open but not necessarily fun to travel over. If we get a good snowfall winter in the mountains the snowpack gets quite high. Unfortunately the past two winters haven't been so great and we're feeling the effects now with a very dry summer and low reservoirs.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros that is beautiful work.. the little dress is adorable.. and the shawl is stunning.. as always you do wonderful work


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros you are a true Angel!!! I am sure Julie will love the needles..


Thank you Ronie, I hope so. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. I'm only on chart A of my LE.


I think I have just started chart B. I'm not very far on it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well, home from my travails for a few moments. And thanks to all who joked with me and supported my struggle with myself. I picked up the torso mannequin which is probably well worth the $30 given what I see them go for new. The woman selling it told me about some groups for handmade things on Facebook--local ones where people, as on Freecycle, have to come to pick up their wares. So no mailings. Worth checking out.
> ...


Yeah, for a successful trip! You got your mannequin and new leads. :thumbup: (Jackson was really looking forward to filling your yarn stash though...he told me.  )


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ronie, sorry about your boy, 10 years is a long time really-hoping the move does what he needs.


Same from me Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Yeah, for a successful trip! You got your mannequin and new leads. :thumbup: (Jackson was really looking forward to filling your yarn stash though...he told me.  )


He sure was looking forward to it!!! 😉😉💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--so nice to see all the colors you are using. This latest little shawl looks pretty simple to handle.

Regarding cholesterol, I can only reiterate that the standards are set by drug corporations and based mainly on increasing their market. The lower the numbers they set as a standard, the more they catch in their snares. The numbers used today are artificial an dangerous to our health.

As for eggs, I never believed anything said against them as people have been eating eggs for thousands of years without a problem. The biggest problem with eggs has been those from CAFO's and the use of GMO's and antibiotics, hormones and other garbage. I will say I stopped eating eggs for a few years but not because of anything said about them. My body just didn't feel like eating them, and I respected that feeling. I am still not a big egg eater, but when I want them I go to my nearby organic farm and buy a dozen of the most gorgeous and delicious eggs. They are worth every penny.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yeah, for a successful trip! You got your mannequin and new leads. :thumbup: (Jackson was really looking forward to filling your yarn stash though...he told me.  )


The poor baby. He will just have to practice delayed gratification and wait till my next manic moment.😢


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> The 3 passes are open but not necessarily fun to travel over. If we get a good snowfall winter in the mountains the snowpack gets quite high. Unfortunately the past two winters haven't been so great and we're feeling the effects now with a very dry summer and low reservoirs.


I saw the weather patterns changing even when my daughter was living out there. The winters were becoming much dryer than the typical rainy ones when she first arrived. She was there in mid-late 90's if I recall until about 2001.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> The poor baby. He will just have to practice delayed gratification and wait till my next manic moment.😢


Yes he will, in the meantime he will try to amuse himself.😍


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes he will, in the meantime he will try to amuse himself.😍


It is a good thing they can be so easily distracted at that age😊


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, all
Just logging in to get notices.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It is a good thing they can be so easily distracted at that age😊


It sure is Tanya, but if you any help filling that yarn trolley, I'm sure lil man will be happy to help!!! 😉😉😉💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Hi, all
> Just logging in to get notices.


Hi Jane, glad you are back safe and sound. Hope you had a wonderful visit with Michael. What am I saying??? Of course you did!!! We missed you. 😀💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Hi, all
> Just logging in to get notices.


Please say "Hi" to Michael from us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes he will, in the meantime he will try to amuse himself.😍


He is such a delight!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It sure is Tanya, but if you any help filling that yarn trolley, I'm sure lil man will be happy to help!!! 😉😉😉💞


I do know who to call.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hi, all
> Just logging in to get notices.


I guess you are home Jane?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hi, all
> Just logging in to get notices.


Welcome home. Get some sleep and then tell us all about it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is such a delight!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I do know who to call.


He will be waiting. 😉😉😉💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is such a delight!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I hope you feel better soon. Hugs. I dislike Physician's Assistants. I prefer the doctor, but it seems very hard to get into see him. He has 3 assistants now. We go very rarely anymore.

Also, Ronie, so sorry for the breakup. It is hard when they have been almost a part of the family for years. Praying for them and you and your DH.

Another lovely prayer shawl, Tricia.

Tanya, those organic eggs sound wonderful.

Hi, Jane! Welcome back. I hope you had a wonderful time with Michael. 


We will not miss out on our runaway this weekend. We are starting to get rain from the hurricane and it came up through Clifty Falls, so there may be enough water for all the falls to be running.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes he will, in the meantime he will try to amuse himself.😍


Great photos of the little love!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Yes he will, in the meantime he will try to amuse himself.😍


He does look as if he is having a good time!! Good to see him.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great hear from you, Jane.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope you are feeling better Caryn. 💞


Thanks Ros. I am feeling a bit better, but was hoping to feel all better by now!
The weather here is not helping, as it is rainy and chilly.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We will not miss out on our runaway this weekend. We are starting to get rain from the hurricane and it came up through Clifty Falls, so there may be enough water for all the falls to be running.


I hope you have a wonderful time Bev. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Ros. I am feeling a bit better, but was hoping to feel all better by now!
> The weather here is not helping, as it is rainy and chilly.


Good if you can keep warm and knit, hope you are all better soon!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos of the little love!!!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> He does look as if he is having a good time!! Good to see him.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks Ros. I am feeling a bit better, but was hoping to feel all better by now!
> The weather here is not helping, as it is rainy and chilly.


I'm glad you are feeling better Caryn, hopefully all better soon. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sorry, forgot you were a vegetarian. I eat mainly vegetarian but will eat some chicken. I started making chicken bone broth for the minerals and cartilage for joint health. Do feel better.


No problem Tanya. Chicken soup is usually the prescribed therapy for colds and my mom used to make it for me when I got sick. Today I had split pea soup, which was also comforting. Thanks for caring. Today I have a stiff neck and headache- yucch.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. The Liz Stole I knitted with Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply.💞


Beautifully done shawl, Ros. And how clever of you to use the patterns in the little all in one top. That really turned out lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Beautifully done shawl, Ros. And how clever of you to use the patterns in the little all in one top. That really turned out lovely.


Thank you Caryn, I really enjoyed knitting both of them. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope you have a wonderful time Bev. 💞


Me, too, Bev.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Bev.


And from me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> No problem Tanya. Chicken soup is usually the prescribed therapy for colds and my mom used to make it for me when I got sick. Today I had split pea soup, which was also comforting. Thanks for caring. Today I have a stiff neck and headache- yucch.


Oh, Caryn, I'm so sorry you're not much better. Sending you healing hugs.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I


Normaedern said:


> Buxton is a town 11 miles from New Mills and where my mother lived for nearly forty years. It is still in the Dark Peak but is a spa town. The Romans quickly came here both for the hot water springs and the lead found nearby in the White Peak.
> The spring comes to the surface through this fountain in the shape of a lions head. It is amazing that there can be icicles 30 feet long from the houses but the spring still flows. My children loved to go to see it. Now a business bottles the water and sells it at high prices. There is a thermal bath and a lot of Georgian buildings. Mary Queen of Scots used to come here to take the waters when imprisoned by Elizabeth the 1st. One notable building is the Dome which was the stables of the Duke of Devonshire (his seat is Chatsworth House in Derbyshire. I know!!!!). It was formerly a famous orthopaedic hospital and now part of a university. There is also a cave called Kents Cavern as Buxton is on the edge of the limestone which produces caves filled with stalagmites and stalactites. Do watch the video on the right hand side.
> http://www.visitbuxton.co.uk/
> The town is notorious for snow. It is only accessible by elevated rotes and there is little between Siberia and it. It gets cuts off regularly and my mother always had the essentials to hand as well as torches and batteries. The day before my mother died I couldnt get through as the roads were closed but I managed the day after to sit with her whilst she passed away.
> One of the most famous instances was when a cricket match was called off June 2nd. 1975. I was still in Wales at the time but was visiting my mum so I saw it!!


Very interesting facts and sounds like it was fun to see that spring. So glad for you that you were able to be with your mom when she passed. You must have been so relieved that the roads cleared.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sending well wishes your way Caryn.


Thanks Melanie. It all helps.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn I'm sorry your not feeling well... I hope you feel better soon
> I was given a medication for high cholesterol and it is giving me head spins, and I can't sleep.. I had better sleep soon or this could get really ugly by the end of the week!!
> 
> good looking salsa recipe Karen and great looking peppers Tanya!! mine never even got close to looking good.. lesson learned  I'll do better next year!
> ...


Thanks Ronie. Hope you can get those meds straightened out. Are they statins? I have heard so many people say they have terrible side effects from them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well all caught up!! I meant to come back in here yesterday but I was very busy with other things...
> 
> My son and his GF are over  they have been best friends for 10 years now and they split this weekend.. it was ugly and heart breaking.. it feels like we lost a family member.. it is taking time to get over.. he is moving back home then will go and stay with his birth mom after the holidays.. he needs work and there is work where she is at.. plus he will be near his siblings and I know that will make him happier.. I told him we would be making lots of trips to see him and to not worry about us.. it just all so hard to wrap our heads around.. I do believe there is a bright future on its way.. and that he will be happy again soon..
> I just can't sleep! I toss all night and wake up super early.. I have a feeling that by the end of the week I'll be a walking zombie!! and I won't need a costume to pull it off LOL I am working for a someone today.. I really wish that I could back out of it.. but I won't.. she is depending on me..
> ...


So sorry to hear about your son and his gf, Ronie. How very stressful for all. I sure hope it all works out for the best. 
I am also working on the doghouse shawl. I am just starting section 5 too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have plans to do this one but it may be after Christmas.
> 
> Oh, finished 2nd prayer shawl!
> This is from Oceans of Love. It was free for a short period. The yarn is Butterfly and since it is for a 14 yr old I stopped it at 20 rows. It is a nice, easy semi-circle. It does take bigger with each row. A plus is it can be made with any yarn weight/size and appropriate hook.


Such a pretty, colorful shawl. Your needles really are flying. I bet that hurricane in Mexico was you. :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, home from my travails for a few moments. And thanks to all who joked with me and supported my struggle with myself. I picked up the torso mannequin which is probably well worth the $30 given what I see them go for new. The woman selling it told me about some groups for handmade things on Facebook--local ones where people, as on Freecycle, have to come to pick up their wares. So no mailings. Worth checking out.


Sounds like you did well on your travels Tanya and stayed strong
:thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes he will, in the meantime he will try to amuse himself.😍


And he sure is good (and cute) at keeping himself amused!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> And he sure is good (and cute) at keeping himself amused!


Thank you Caryn and yes he is!!! 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hi, all
> Just logging in to get notices.


Glad you're back. Looking forward to hearing about you adventures with Michael.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We will not miss out on our runaway this weekend. We are starting to get rain from the hurricane and it came up through Clifty Falls, so there may be enough water for all the falls to be running.


So I guess you got out of jury duty! Great! I bet those falls will be a beautiful sight.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good if you can keep warm and knit, hope you are all better soon!


Yes, that is just what I am doing and sleeping a lot! Thanks


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Caryn, I'm so sorry you're not much better. Sending you healing hugs.


Thanks Pam.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> So I guess you got out of jury duty! Great! I bet those falls will be a beautiful sight.


Nope, but we will be done tomorrow.  It's very interesting.

Ros, thanks for the pics of Jackson. 

Thanks all for the good wishes for a wonderful weekend. We are really looking forward to it. They have a door decoration contest, a costume contest and trick or treat. But most of all, they have gorgeous trails and we are so looking forward to the leaves.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> So I guess you got out of jury duty! Great! I bet those falls will be a beautiful sight.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful trees, Bev!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you did well on your travels Tanya and stayed strong
> :thumbup:


I must admit 2 things really got me thru. One was the joking this morning about my dilemma with myself which was a good exorcism of the demon. Second was a time crunch. About 15" was lost finding this woman in a parking lot, then we talked a few minutes sharing information and then I realized I had another appointment and not as much time as I thought there was. Morning trip was about 35 miles south of me, then back home for a quick lunch, and 25 miles north of me for the next appointment. This was followed by meeting my computer bud to get my beast returned and get to the first evening meeting. So this day kept me running behind a clock with no time for little side trips for drooling over luscious yarn and giving in to my passions.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Nope, but we will be done tomorrow.  It's very interesting.
> 
> Ros, thanks for the pics of Jackson.
> 
> Thanks all for the good wishes for a wonderful weekend. We are really looking forward to it. They have a door decoration contest, a costume contest and trick or treat. But most of all, they have gorgeous trails and we are so looking forward to the leaves.


I was thinking, too, that you escaped jury duty. But glad you are finding it interesting. My experience with jury duty was very powerful. Could you knit while there?

Your color trees are spectacular. I have been driving thru such color all week but so great to capture it on film to warm you up in the dregs of winter. I know you will really enjoy the weekend.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry if anyone has already posted links to any of these. I haven't had time to even skim messages yet.

paty shawl by Jhon Laserna
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paty-shawl

Luciole by Corinne Ouillon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luciole-2

Dreamy Weave Cardigan by Katrine Hammer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreamy-weave-cardigan

Paulina Dress by Taiga Hilliard Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paulina-dress

Mini Christmas wreaths by Phoeny
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-christmas-wreaths

Heather June by Kelly G.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heather-june

Budding Romance Shawl by Downton Abbey Yarn Collection Design Team
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/budding-romance-shawl

Sunshine Shrug by Universal Yarn
http://www.universalyarn.com/pattern.php?pattern=1241


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hot and twisted shawl by Athanasia Andritsou 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hot-and-twisted-shawl

Several by Ardilanak
Sumendixa
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sumendixa

Bolingua
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bolingua

Dominika
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dominika-2

Irulan In Dune
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irulan-in-dune


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful trees, Bev!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I do hope all the falls are running. Do have a good weekend.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> I
> Very interesting facts and sounds like it was fun to see that spring. So glad for you that you were able to be with your mom when she passed. You must have been so relieved that the roads cleared.


Thank you, Caryn. I was glad she wasn't alone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, the tree is magnificent. Lovely photos :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Phew ....just caught up I think .
Norma ...snow in June arghhh .We are pretty useless in dealing with snow in Britain especially when it falls in London! One would think it was the only place in the country .Super pics thank you.
Ronie ...sorry to hear about your troubles . worry about your son will not help with sleep prroblems but knitting may take your mind off it for short spells .
Mel ...fantastic costume ..you look great .
Pam ...amazing the passes are open in such high areas 
Tricia ...lovely shawl ,so bright .
Ros ...super Jackson pics .What a really original work on the little jacket .Whoever receives it should be very grateful.
Bev ...hope the weekend goes well .You should have got Mel to make you a costume ! 
Caryn...sleep is a great healer so they say and how much better to sleep than look out on a miserable day ..get well .
Tanya ...seems the kind fairies played a part in stopping your yarn purchases .You had a busy day and luck in the mannequin buy .
Julie ...how is the Gansey going? I have just done a hat called the Easy Guernsey Hat . Will post a pic later .
Jane ...hope the trip back was smooth and look forard to hearing all your news .You weremissed.
Linda ....you and yours are in my thoughts .
Good wishes and apologies to anyone I have missed out .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Phew ....just caught up I think .
> Norma ...snow in June arghhh .We are pretty useless in dealing with snow in Britain especially when it falls in London! One would think it was the only place in the country .Super pics thank you.
> Ronie ...sorry to hear about your troubles . worry about your son will not help with sleep prroblems but knitting may take your mind off it for short spells .
> Mel ...fantastic costume ..you look great .
> ...


I have just started round 104, have to reach 123 rounds, then I can begin to increase for the gusset. Not so very far to go!
How have you been, Ann? Busy with the grandchildren?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I have saved two of those patterns.  Thank you. Looking forward to your news. 

Thanks to all, for the weekend wishes. We are so looking forward to the runaway. It will be great to see it in full fall colors.

Thanks to all, again, for the comments on my pictures. This tree is in my neighbor's yard. I did knock on the door to ask permission, but no one answered. So I just took the pictures. I was pretty sure he wouldn't mind. I love the light play and color play. It is fun to understand that our Creator loves the light and color play also. 

Julie, you are flying on that gansey. Mine is set aside again.  With everything going on this week, plus the severe case of castonitis, I have set it aside awhile. I just need to get the DPN's in the other sleeve and I will be flying on my gansey again.

It was so funny yesterday. All I did was sit and think all day, last night I was SO TIRED I didn't knit more than 20 min and went to bed at 9:15. Just couldn't stay awake anymore.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks to all, again, for the comments on my pictures. This tree is in my neighbor's yard. I did knock on the door to ask permission, but no one answered. So I just took the pictures. I was pretty sure he wouldn't mind. I love the light play and color play. It is fun to understand that our Creator loves the light and color play also.


If you don't go shooting with a gun or an axe...I cannot see a court case being in your future. I'm hunting that squirrel as soon as I can...wouldn't you know --> just as I didn't have a camera he shows up! :twisted: 


tamarque said:


> As for eggs, I never believed anything said against them as people have been eating eggs for thousands of years without a problem. The biggest problem with eggs has been those from CAFO's and the use of GMO's and antibiotics, hormones and other garbage. I will say I stopped eating eggs for a few years but not because of anything said about them. My body just didn't feel like eating them, and I respected that feeling. I am still not a big egg eater, but when I want them I go to my nearby organic farm and buy a dozen of the most gorgeous and delicious eggs. They are worth every penny.


Without some form of vinegar/wine (basically an acid)...I cannot seem to consume egg yolk without some coming up the nose. Usually this is about the 3rd egg...so I have to content myself to 2.
But, as I commented to my last doctor, with my weather related headaches I can get...I now only get a delightful dizzy feel depending on how close the weather front is. I can live with that! No analgesics to complicate my liver and I get to simply hydrate myself with tea, room temperature Sierra Mist, homemade chocolate milk, or water...not all at once.

I will be enjoying some 70% or higher chocolate for this coming Saturday!! :thumbup:

*jscaplen* --> If you haven't viewed your email...you have another photo for your Fortnight in there. :XD:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I have saved two of those patterns.  Thank you. Looking forward to your news.
> 
> Thanks to all, for the weekend wishes. We are so looking forward to the runaway. It will be great to see it in full fall colors.
> 
> ...


And who said thinking was doing nothing! Actually, I always found that as tiring as physical work might be, it was the mental strain that was the most deeply exhausting. Non-stop decision-making, planning, anticipating, etc. Hope you had a good nite's sleep


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Without some form of vinegar/wine (basically an acid)...I cannot seem to consume egg yolk without some coming up the nose. Usually this is about the 3rd egg...so I have to content myself to 2.
> But, as I commented to my last doctor, with my weather related headaches I can get...I now only get a delightful dizzy feel depending on how close the weather front is. I can live with that! No analgesics to complicate my liver and I get to simply hydrate myself with tea, room temperature Sierra Mist, homemade chocolate milk, or water...not all at once.
> 
> I will be enjoying some 70% or higher chocolate for this coming Saturday!! :thumbup:
> ...


I think a homeopath would have some interesting times with that egg symptom.

I am finding that less than 80% chocolate causes me major leg cramps. I think it is the sugar in it. But chocolate can prevent the body from absorbing calcium, low amounts always causing me cramps. Thank you Adele Davis for teaching me this during my first pregnancy decades ago.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ffd83952c33ad729cef540e8f&id=bf37945828&e=8020226f03

Is this how your stash looks? 😜


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Jane. Thanks as always for the pattern links. I think I have another one by Jhon L????, he does interesting spines. Hope your visit with Michael went well. Do universities still have parent visiting day for freshmen?

Lovely fall foliage Bev. Enjoy your weekend. We will look forward to seeing the same views as your last trip, only less green. Maybe you could do all four seasons?

Karen, my issue with eggs, which I love, is acne. Both my brother and I had problems when we were kids. Unbeknownst to us it was the full breakfast my mother was cooking every morning (no cold cereal in our house). When he went off to college he stopped eating eggs and his acne cleared right up. Worked for me too. We have both experimented and determined it was the eggs, not any other food. Weird. So I limit my egg intake.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think a homeopath would have some interesting times with that egg symptom.
> 
> I am finding that less than 80% chocolate causes me major leg cramps. I think it is the sugar in it. But chocolate can prevent the body from absorbing calcium, low amounts always causing me cramps. Thank you Adele Davis for teaching me this during my first pregnancy decades ago.


Considering I've had my soft palette removed...not so unusual. At least I don't have to mainline as many anti-histamines now. Simply blow out a majority of stuff when I get up and drink liquids. If I start sneezing without the aggravation of ginger, hot pepper ingested...THEN I take the pink 4-hour (or 12-hour white). Why over medicate?

I have the same difficulty with potatoes, chicken, and quite a few ground meats (with no soy sauce or wine/vinegar added for flavoring).


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ...GS gone home .
Here are the two hats I have made .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I have saved two of those patterns.  Thank you. Looking forward to your news.
> 
> Thanks to all, for the weekend wishes. We are so looking forward to the runaway. It will be great to see it in full fall colors.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev! The good thing is you will know what you are doing this time around- just a matter of repeating what you did on the first sleeve!
Have a wonderful get away!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I hope you feel better soon. Hugs. I dislike Physician's Assistants. I prefer the doctor, but it seems very hard to get into see him. He has 3 assistants now. We go very rarely anymore.
> 
> Also, Ronie, so sorry for the breakup. It is hard when they have been almost a part of the family for years. Praying for them and you and your DH.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev... I stopped the medication and feel better already.. which is good because I didn't want to play the "is it making me sick.. hmm maybe I'll give it another try" game I will write down my symptoms and let him know. I should just call maybe I won't need to go to see him!

That is such great news that you are able to go to your get away and that the Falls should be going strong .. did you get out of Jury Duty or did they not call your number? Here you have to check in every night for the next day for several weeks I think.. I know it seems like several weeks LOL I imagine the smaller the county the longer you are on the list of potential jurors.

The breakup came as such a surprise to all of us.. problem gets worse when there are 2 family's involved.. so now we lost a daughter and some good friends in her side of the family... it is sad.. and its worse for my son.. we have to see what happens since she pressed charges against him  I pray this goes away.. neither of them have a scratch so I am hoping she will calm down and drop them realizing it wont do anyone any good.. then he can concentrate on getting his life back..

For those who are not too far on the LE.. it is chart D that throws a monkey wrench in the works.. I scoured the KAL for answers and never could find them.. I should of PM'd the designer.. I have a little bit more to go.. I should probably work on it later today. Get a few rows a day done then work on something that is less taxing.. I agree it is a beautiful shawl and the last chart looks simple.. I am just a bit upset that the pattern wasn't written as well as some free patterns I have done!! like several we have done together here


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just started round 104, have to reach 123 rounds, then I can begin to increase for the gusset. Not so very far to go!
> How have you been, Ann? Busy with the grandchildren?


That's great progress, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ...GS gone home .
> Here are the two hats I have made .


Beautiful- I love the concept of the jig-saw puzzle one!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ...GS gone home .
> Here are the two hats I have made .


Great looking hats, Ann.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great progress, Julie!


Thanks, Pam!
I keep meaning to take a shot of it- but the camera is in my bedroom, I walked a long way, yesterday, and pay the price of that today- but I will get organised- it is early in the morning, and I've almost completed round 104.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better Ronie!



Ronie said:


> Thank you Bev... I stopped the medication and feel better already.. which is good because I didn't want to play the "is it making me sick.. hmm maybe I'll give it another try" game I will write down my symptoms and let him know. I should just call maybe I won't need to go to see him!
> 
> That is such great news that you are able to go to your get away and that the Falls should be going strong .. did you get out of Jury Duty or did they not call your number? Here you have to check in every night for the next day for several weeks I think.. I know it seems like several weeks LOL I imagine the smaller the county the longer you are on the list of potential jurors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Bev... I stopped the medication and feel better already.. which is good because I didn't want to play the "is it making me sick.. hmm maybe I'll give it another try" game I will write down my symptoms and let him know. I should just call maybe I won't need to go to see him!
> 
> That is such great news that you are able to go to your get away and that the Falls should be going strong .. did you get out of Jury Duty or did they not call your number? Here you have to check in every night for the next day for several weeks I think.. I know it seems like several weeks LOL I imagine the smaller the county the longer you are on the list of potential jurors.
> 
> ...


Good thinking on the meds - especially if they were causing you so much trouble.

I'm so sorry you are all having to go through all this with your son and the GF. I hope she sees the light and drops the charges.

Thanks for the heads up on which chart to look out for on the LE. That's a huge help (for whenever I get there).

I've got two more rows to complete on my Vanessa Ives and then will do the bind off. It's a crochet one, so will be interesting getting it completed. I've only done one other crochet bind off and am finding them not too difficult to do. Just follow the directions.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia that shawl is great... and any one would love it.. the colors are so vibrant that it works great for children too 

Ros thanks for sharing pictures of our little man.. he sure brightens up a persons day .. so adorable.. 

Bev that tree is beautiful.. I love it.. When we were on the ranch we had a Apricot tree out the front door and it was quite a show every fall.. I loved that tree  it was fairly small when we first got there but grew to be a nice large tree like the one you took a picture of.. it never really produced much and what it did give the owner said were his .. such a cranky old man.. LOL but we loved him in spite of himself 

Ann those hats are great.. I love the Autism Awareness one. That is great color work  

Welcome back Jane.. thanks for the patterns.. I collected a few..  I look forward to hearing about your trip.. 


Well I have to open today so I need off the computer and get ready for work.. have a wonderful day and evening.. I am sharing a computer now so I don't know when I'll be back.. probably in the morning


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ffd83952c33ad729cef540e8f&id=bf37945828&e=8020226f03
> 
> Is this how your stash looks? 😜


I wish :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Julie ...GS gone home .
> Here are the two hats I have made .


It will be quiet. Great hats :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great hats Ann, love the puzzle one.

LE - chart D - the repeat box is not static. You will have to read your knitting to make sure you are on track. And count. A lot. It is easier once you get past that chart, and the end result is really pretty.

Ronie, I hope your son's ex-GF realizes that every hurt and insult does not need litigation. Life's trials and tribulations are what make us who we are. True harm needs to be addressed but so many bad situations could be resolved by walking away. Not always easy, especially when one is mad, but it can be done. Ok, off my soapbox and back to work.

Glad you are making progress Julie. Hope you enjoyed your walk even though you will be sore today. Maybe regular walks will help in the long term?

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Considering I've had my soft palette removed...not so unusual. At least I don't have to mainline as many anti-histamines now. Simply blow out a majority of stuff when I get up and drink liquids. If I start sneezing without the aggravation of ginger, hot pepper ingested...THEN I take the pink 4-hour (or 12-hour white). Why over medicate?
> 
> I have the same difficulty with potatoes, chicken, and quite a few ground meats (with no soy sauce or wine/vinegar added for flavoring).


Don't know what the pink or white timed things are--assume they are allopathic meds. Important to know your weaknesses and be able to work with them but for me, I always try to improve my resistance. Losing a piece of your body, of course, makes it very difficult to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--love your hats. The puzzle one really has some pizzazz. Do you happen to have the pattern to share?

The gansey one is also great. many stitches can be substituted in the middle section. Sort of what Ros does with her baby tops--switching stitch patterns while working keeping the main pattern the same.

Norma--I wouldn't dare show anyone my stash unless they already new and accepted me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And who said thinking was doing nothing! Actually, I always found that as tiring as physical work might be, it was the mental strain that was the most deeply exhausting. Non-stop decision-making, planning, anticipating, etc. Hope you had a good nite's sleep


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am not sure if this is an MMario design - but it is listed as being by Wendy McDonnell 
Magical Mystical MMario Mystery KAL
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magical-mystical-mmario-mystery-kal

Sort of Half Circle Shawl by PurpleIguana
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sort-of-half-circle-shawl

Dragon Tail Neckerchief by PurpleIguana
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragon-tail-neckerchief

Burst of Clouds by Hilary Carr
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/burst-of-clouds

Dorothy's Potholder by Margaret Galus Sandlier
http://howcraftyismarge.blogspot.ca/2015/10/dorothys-potholder.html

(Again - sorry if there is any duplication of posts by someone else - still haven't had time to start readng the new Party posts.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great hats Ann, love the puzzle one.
> 
> LE - chart D - the repeat box is not static. You will have to read your knitting to make sure you are on track. And count. A lot. It is easier once you get past that chart, and the end result is really pretty.
> 
> ...


I am working at getting my exercycling back on track- I have a number of new DVD's to watch that will help. I've also dragged out an old five DVD set on the Maori Wars that I much enjoyed watching back when the telly could function.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Just popped in to say, "Hi!".

Have a great day!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> .....(Again - sorry if there is any duplication of posts by someone else - still haven't had time to start readng the new Party posts.)


....take a deep breath....let it out slowly....


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Beware and check needle size. I bought a US size 7 circular needle. When I got home I measured it. It was a 6. Thinking it was a mistake I took it back. All the circular needles marked size 7 were size 6 and all the circular needles marked size 6 were size 5!

There were no straight size 7 in the store.

I'll be taking my gauge next time I go to buy needles!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Beware and check needle size. I bought a US size 7 circular needle. When I got home I measured it. It was a 6. Thinking it was a mistake I took it back. All the circular needles marked size 7 were size 6 and all the circular needles marked size 6 were size 5!
> 
> There were no straight size 7 in the store.
> 
> I'll be taking my gauge next time I go to buy needles!


Sounds like that is a wise move!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ...good luck with the exercise programme !
Thanks to Julie ,Tanya ,Mel ,Norma ,Ronie and Pam for your comments .The Autism hat is a purchased pattern .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ...good luck with the exercise programme !
> Thanks to Julie ,Tanya ,Mel ,Norma ,Ronie and Pam for your comments .The Autism hat is a purchased pattern .


Thanks, Ann!
And it is for a good cause.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Just popped in to say, "Hi!".
> 
> Have a great day!


Hi


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ann--love your hats. The puzzle one really has some pizzazz. Do you happen to have the pattern to share?
> 
> The gansey one is also great. many stitches can be substituted in the middle section. Sort of what Ros does with her baby tops--switching stitch patterns while working keeping the main pattern the same.
> 
> Norma--I wouldn't dare show anyone my stash unless they already new and accepted me.


Jane shared a pattern this morning and I kept it because it reminds me of the one Ros does all the time.. I do think Ros's dresses are cuter but then I also think it is because of the different stitch patterns she uses.. I love patterns like this.. now that I know a bit more than the basics of knitting.. getting a basic pattern and adding our own twists to them seems like the fun part


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great hats Ann, love the puzzle one.
> 
> LE - chart D - the repeat box is not static. You will have to read your knitting to make sure you are on track. And count. A lot. It is easier once you get past that chart, and the end result is really pretty.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie and I quite agree... Plus nothing is ever easy when emotions are running the show.. I do hope it will calm down and not be as difficult soon 

Julie that will help you when you are riding your bike.. I am guessing it is a stationary bike? I use to watch the tv while I used mine. I never used it enough though so I didn't see much results. My feet were too short and my arms were too short for the bike.. so I was either able to peddle or move the handle bars. It was fun though


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Nope, but we will be done tomorrow.  It's very interesting.
> 
> Ros, thanks for the pics of Jackson.
> 
> Thanks all for the good wishes for a wonderful weekend. We are really looking forward to it. They have a door decoration contest, a costume contest and trick or treat. But most of all, they have gorgeous trails and we are so looking forward to the leaves.


Gorgeous colors you caught on that tree! Glad the jury thing worked out for you. Did you get to bring your knitting?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ffd83952c33ad729cef540e8f&id=bf37945828&e=8020226f03
> 
> Is this how your stash looks? 😜


Not quite. Mine is piled on a table in a walk in closet! But I don't have that much. Lots of good ideas there. I love that clothes pin one for maintaining the little bits.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ...GS gone home .
> Here are the two hats I have made .


Great looking hats and very well done.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Julie ...good luck with the exercise programme !
> Thanks to Julie ,Tanya ,Mel ,Norma ,Ronie and Pam for your comments .The Autism hat is a purchased pattern .


There are several Autism patterns. Some free. There is a free scarf that the puzzle might be adaptable to a cap.

Cap http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autism-awareness-puzzle-hat

Free patterns http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=autism&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

My latest is a Rainbow Jacket. I think I included the cap before.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure if this is an MMario design - but it is listed as being by Wendy McDonnell
> Magical Mystical MMario Mystery KAL
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magical-mystical-mmario-mystery-kal
> 
> ...


Love that potholder. Thanks so much Jane for finding and sharing all these patterns. You will eventually settle in again and catch up - don't stress over it, that's for sure!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There are several Autism patterns. Some free. There is a free scarf that the puzzle might be adaptable to a cap.
> 
> Cap http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autism-awareness-puzzle-hat
> 
> ...


Nice work on the sweater and hat Tricia. Love the colors of the sweater.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Nice work on the sweater and hat Tricia. Love the colors of the sweater.


The jacket is one of the patterns from 2015 stashdown. This one is from Grammy's Heart (or something like that). I used left over bits of yarn from other projects. Others made more planned color changes and Granny made one like Napoleon ice cream with one side solid and the other with equal size stripes. Someone even found ice cream cone buttons.

I did use up some pieces of yarn and every scrape used is one less in the stash. :lol: :twisted: :thumbup: It is an original.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And who said thinking was doing nothing! Actually, I always found that as tiring as physical work might be, it was the mental strain that was the most deeply exhausting. Non-stop decision-making, planning, anticipating, etc. Hope you had a good nite's sleep


Yes, got excellent sleep last night. 

All done with our case. Had a wonderful jury-we talked and laughed all the time. Got things figured out and closed down and home by 6:30. We all felt good about our judgement.

Ronie, I was picked to be a juror. We finished the trial tonight. See above paragraph.  Since I was chosen and served, I will not have to serve for the next two years.

Ann, I love your hats. They look so colorful and warm. 

Jane, I love Dorothy's potholder.



Caryn said:


> Gorgeous colors you caught on that tree! Glad the jury thing worked out for you. Did you get to bring your knitting?


Thanks, Caryn, I took my knitting yesterday, but not today. We had a room we could leave it in when we were in court. We ended up having a 3 hour break for lunch while they were figuring out some stuff in the courtroom. I could have used it then.

Tricia, love your toddler jacket. So cute! The hat looks great also.



Ronie said:


> Bev that tree is beautiful.. I love it..


Thanks, Ronie. I love it too. I have trouble capturing what I love about the color and light, but I was pretty pleased with these pics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Melanie and I quite agree... Plus nothing is ever easy when emotions are running the show.. I do hope it will calm down and not be as difficult soon
> 
> Julie that will help you when you are riding your bike.. I am guessing it is a stationary bike? I use to watch the tv while I used mine. I never used it enough though so I didn't see much results. My feet were too short and my arms were too short for the bike.. so I was either able to peddle or move the handle bars. It was fun though


Yes it is stationary- taking up a lot of space in my sitting room, but that is where the telly and the good DVD player are. I've swung it round so I'm not developing a crick in my neck, you and I must be built a bit opposite, I have long legs and arms, could do with the seat a notch higher but it is as high as it can go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There are several Autism patterns. Some free. There is a free scarf that the puzzle might be adaptable to a cap.
> 
> Cap http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autism-awareness-puzzle-hat
> 
> ...


The jacket is very gay! Nice hat.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There are several Autism patterns. Some free. There is a free scarf that the puzzle might be adaptable to a cap.
> 
> Cap http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autism-awareness-puzzle-hat
> 
> ...


Great projects, Tricia!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You and yours are in my thoughts and prayers for peace and healing, Ronie. What a shock for all of you.

Great knitting, Tricia and Ann!

Thanks for the head's up about the needle sizes, Tricia. What a deal! :?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I love the vibrancy of the jacket. The hat is great but the jacket is fab-u-lous!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Not quite. Mine is piled on a table in a walk in closet! But I don't have that much. Lots of good ideas there. I love that clothes pin one for maintaining the little bits.


That one looked neat. What I am looking for are long U shaped pin to hold the ends of my leftover small balls. Their unraveling is the bane of my knitting existence.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--your little jacket is wonderful. Love your use of bold color combinations. People around here love seeing such color innovation and are always surprised at beautiful they are for baby items.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane shared a pattern this morning and I kept it because it reminds me of the one Ros does all the time.. I do think Ros's dresses are cuter but then I also think it is because of the different stitch patterns she uses.. I love patterns like this.. now that I know a bit more than the basics of knitting.. getting a basic pattern and adding our own twists to them seems like the fun part


Not sure which pattern to which you are referring but many designers develop a base pattern and then build on it with variations. When I was doing my market bags, I had a basic pattern and then every bag was done with different colors and patterning. Having the shape of pattern stable really allows for creative genius to develop. Even the shape can begin to be played with. Like Ros's baby sweater can gain longer arms or the neckline can gain a collar. Colors can be added along with changing stitches. It really is a fun thing to do.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks to Bev and Toni .The jacket and hat are super Tricia and thanks for the link .
Tanya ...I make a loop towards the end of the ball and push it through some of the wound yarn .I find this keeps them safe enough .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thanks to Bev and Toni .The jacket and hat are super Tricia and thanks for the link .
> Tanya ...I make a loop towards the end of the ball and push it through some of the wound yarn .I find this keeps them safe enough .


Yes, it totally does. I have done the same but maybe am too impatient to do it securely enough. It always comes apart on me. Yours looks very tidy and tight.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, I'll have to give that a try with my bits and pieces. I have a bunch sitting around in my nylon footies and I need to get them out cause I need the footies. 

I must say that I enjoyed the last two days tremendously. I served with a wonderful group of people. We had a blast together, but wanted to make a good judgement. We accomplished both. 

Finished my leaf cowl. Will try to get a picture later.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, I'll have to give that a try with my bits and pieces. I have a bunch sitting around in my nylon footies and I need to get them out cause I need the footies.
> 
> .....Finished my leaf cowl. Will try to get a picture later.


That is a nice and tidy ball of yarn, Ann. :thumbup:

You are so quick! I am looking forward to seeing those beautiful colors again.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thanks to Bev and Toni .The jacket and hat are super Tricia and thanks for the link .
> Tanya ...I make a loop towards the end of the ball and push it through some of the wound yarn .I find this keeps them safe enough .


Ah this is a good idea Ann. I will give it a try.

Tanya, the u pins would work too I guess, if you can find them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, I'll have to give that a try with my bits and pieces. I have a bunch sitting around in my nylon footies and I need to get them out cause I need the footies.
> 
> I must say that I enjoyed the last two days tremendously. I served with a wonderful group of people. We had a blast together, but wanted to make a good judgement. We accomplished both.
> 
> Finished my leaf cowl. Will try to get a picture later.


Wow, sounds like a great jury experience! 
Looking forward to seeing the leaf cowl.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I am finally feeling human again and will get out to my local knitting group this morning. It will be good to get out again. I will probably work on the Elizabeth shawl. Hope I can do that and talk without making a gazillion mistakes!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you had a good group for jury duty Bev.

Julie and Ronie, my indoor bike trainer is a set of rollers. I just use my own bike so no fit problems. Actually making the time to use it is the problem, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am finally feeling human again and will get out to my local knitting group this morning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am finally feeling human again and will get out to my local knitting group this morning. It will be good to get out again. I will probably work on the Elizabeth shawl. Hope I can do that and talk without making a gazillion mistakes!


Have a good time! I am so glad you are doing well again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--very happy to hear you are feeling whole again. I think knitting groups are like that--little knitting and lots of talking. At mine we do a lot of show and tell but little knitting for lack of concentration. I have taken skeins of yarn to wind or very simple, non-thinking types of things.

I have seen those U pins in the past but cannot recall where. Maybe in an article on ideas. Will have to search or try to employ Ann's idea better than in the past.

Bev--Think most people find jury experiences very satisfying once they make peace at doing it. Didn't think they would allow needles in the court while the case was being heard. For some reason the powers that be thought Grand Jury was different and they allowed them.

Did you/will you get paid for income lost while on the Jury? In NYS they pay $40/day if you lost income. I don't know what century they think we live in, but at least it paid for gas and lunch.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thanks to Bev and Toni .The jacket and hat are super Tricia and thanks for the link .
> Tanya ...I make a loop towards the end of the ball and push it through some of the wound yarn .I find this keeps them safe enough .


That's what I do, too, Ann.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I am finally feeling human again and will get out to my local knitting group this morning. It will be good to get out again. I will probably work on the Elizabeth shawl. Hope I can do that and talk without making a gazillion mistakes!


That's great, Caryn, that you are feeling so much better. Enjoy your knitting group - as you say - it will be good to be out again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I am pleased you are feeling better. Enjoy your kniiting. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That one looked neat. What I am looking for are long U shaped pin to hold the ends of my leftover small balls. Their unraveling is the bane of my knitting existence.


how about rubber bands. They would work up to a certain size anyway 

I wrap about a foot of yarn around my ball and then tuck the end in that band that it makes. It does well for sitting at home in my stash and sometimes will do well in my tote.. depending on the yarn.

I see Ann showed a picture of what I was trying to explain ... also those are bobby pins that you are looking for! maybe in a beauty supply store.. I think they were used a lot when women wore those fancy hair styles.. also just a regular bobby pin could work too!!

Caryn I am glad your feeling better.. nothing worse than being sick and not wanting to do anything  I am sure you will have a nice time with your knitting group today!

I was so tired when I got home last night that I didn't get any knitting done.. I had planned on it.. hopefully this morning..  it is so slow at work right now that I would love to take it with me  but I am sure that would not go over well..LOL My boss will be there today and she has a way of finding things for us to keep busy with. On the plus side the shop looks great! We have been cleaning and cleaning until everything shines


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My doctor wanted to put me on med for cholesterol, but I said I couldn't in good conscience knowing all the side effects. my husband had a lot of the side effects. His cardiologist told him to try two weeks without and see if that helped, which it did apart from the memory loss, from which he still suffers. his family doctor wanted to keep,him on it. The cardiologist suggested instead taking red yeast rice. I think doctors still do not understand cholesterol. Whilst my DH was in the Navy in 1976, his cholesterol, believe it or not, was over 700, and he is still here nearly 40 years later. We did modify our diet, cutting out red meat and switching to ground turkey instead, and his cholesterol level came down a lot.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I agree about the meds to lower my cholesterol are horrible.. it is my third try with them.. I won't be taking any more.. I just need to not run out of my Omega 3's which is what happened.. and since I was seeing his assistant for the most part for the last several years he had no real clue as to why I was not on a med for it.. he is getting a pretty good idea of how sensitive my system is to medications and I'll write down my symptoms and let him know when I see him again.. by the way I don't have a clear idea of what the numbers are.. because I also have to let him know I want copy's of my blood work but I know when he was talking to me about it that it was not good.. it's been worse but its still not good..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been missing the last few days as I have been busy and also trying to finish a test knit, which I hope to finish tonight, so I am really behind on my reading here, but will try and read and reply.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So sorry about that, Ronie. hope things will resolve themselves amicably in the end.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Well all caught up!! I meant to come back in here yesterday but I was very busy with other things...
> 
> My son and his GF are over  they have been best friends for 10 years now and they split this weekend.. it was ugly and heart breaking.. it feels like we lost a family member.. it is taking time to get over.. he is moving back home then will go and stay with his birth mom after the holidays.. he needs work and there is work where she is at.. plus he will be near his siblings and I know that will make him happier.. I told him we would be making lots of trips to see him and to not worry about us.. it just all so hard to wrap our heads around.. I do believe there is a bright future on its way.. and that he will be happy again soon..
> I just can't sleep! I toss all night and wake up super early.. I have a feeling that by the end of the week I'll be a walking zombie!! and I won't need a costume to pull it off LOL I am working for a someone today.. I really wish that I could back out of it.. but I won't.. she is depending on me..
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you had a good group for jury duty Bev.
> 
> Julie and Ronie, my indoor bike trainer is a set of rollers. I just use my own bike so no fit problems. Actually making the time to use it is the problem, lol.


Mine is a purpose made trainer- with a computer giving speed, mileage, calories, time and pulse- likewise actually getting on the thing is the problem.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful prayer shawl. Tricia.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> I have plans to do this one but it may be after Christmas.
> 
> Oh, finished 2nd prayer shawl!
> This is from Oceans of Love. It was free for a short period. The yarn is Butterfly and since it is for a 14 yr old I stopped it at 20 rows. It is a nice, easy semi-circle. It does take bigger with each row. A plus is it can be made with any yarn weight/size and appropriate hook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Caryn, that you are feeling so much better. Enjoy your knitting group - as you say - it will be good to be out again.


ditto


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute little fellow. Looks like he is enjoying himself and keeping himself amused. It is great when a little one is happy with his/her own company.

Sue


RosD said:


> Yes he will, in the meantime he will try to amuse himself.😍


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to see you are back, Jane. hope you had a wonderful visit with Michael and look forward to hearing all about it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Hi, all
> Just logging in to get notices.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, glad that you willstill be able to get away for your runaway.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I hope you feel better soon. Hugs. I dislike Physician's Assistants. I prefer the doctor, but it seems very hard to get into see him. He has 3 assistants now. We go very rarely anymore.
> 
> Also, Ronie, so sorry for the breakup. It is hard when they have been almost a part of the family for years. Praying for them and you and your DH.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My doctor wanted to put me on med for cholesterol, but I said I couldn't in good conscience knowing all the side effects. my husband had a lot of the side effects. His cardiologist told him to try two weeks without and see if that helped, which it did apart from the memory loss, from which he still suffers. his family doctor wanted to keep,him on it. The cardiologist suggested instead taking red yeast rice. I think doctors still do not understand cholesterol. Whilst my DH was in the Navy in 1976, his cholesterol, believe it or not, was over 700, and he is still here nearly 40 years later. We did modify our diet, cutting out red meat and switching to ground turkey instead, and his cholesterol level came down a lot.
> 
> Sue


Statin drugs are the new HRT drugs. They are even better as you can give them to men as well as women. We know the result of the longitudinal study that showed HRT cause heart disease and cancer. That put a big break on them and within 2 years the rate of breast cancer dropped close to 20% if memory serves.

Today we do know that statin drugs cause heart disease, the targeted culprit. And the Big Pharma knew this all along, too. But the mega-profits were all they cared about. Now we have vaccines gone wild. California, as the test State, just passed a law mandating vaccines with legal consequences for refusing. This w/o one single study that proves safety for their vaccines and especially the forced multiple injections. Recently a baby was given 13 vaccines at once and died almost immediately. But this didn't hit Fox or CNN news or the NYTimes!

Amazing that you had a cardiologist suggesting red yeast. These doctors do know the harm of their drugs but they are given cover for the damage they due.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Gorgeous pics, Bev. Thanks for sharing them.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Nope, but we will be done tomorrow.  It's very interesting.
> 
> Ros, thanks for the pics of Jackson.
> 
> Thanks all for the good wishes for a wonderful weekend. We are really looking forward to it. They have a door decoration contest, a costume contest and trick or treat. But most of all, they have gorgeous trails and we are so looking forward to the leaves.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, those hats are gorgeous. I love the bright colors of the first one.
Sue


annweb said:


> Julie ...GS gone home .
> Here are the two hats I have made .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, glad that stopping the med has made you feel better already.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Thank you Bev... I stopped the medication and feel better already.. which is good because I didn't want to play the "is it making me sick.. hmm maybe I'll give it another try" game I will write down my symptoms and let him know. I should just call maybe I won't need to go to see him!
> 
> That is such great news that you are able to go to your get away and that the Falls should be going strong .. did you get out of Jury Duty or did they not call your number? Here you have to check in every night for the next day for several weeks I think.. I know it seems like several weeks LOL I imagine the smaller the county the longer you are on the list of potential jurors.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope you woke up rested this morning, Ronie.

Welcome back, Sue. That test knit sounds like a challenging one. 

Happy Bike Riding, Julie!

As for statin meds, I can't wait until DH is finally off of them!!! :thumbdown: ...to the drugs.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, it is great that you came away with a favorable opinion after your jury duty.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Ann, I'll have to give that a try with my bits and pieces. I have a bunch sitting around in my nylon footies and I need to get them out cause I need the footies.
> 
> I must say that I enjoyed the last two days tremendously. I served with a wonderful group of people. We had a blast together, but wanted to make a good judgement. We accomplished both.
> 
> Finished my leaf cowl. Will try to get a picture later.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> That one looked neat. What I am looking for are long U shaped pin to hold the ends of my leftover small balls. Their unraveling is the bane of my knitting existence.


Try those small springy hair clips. Slip the end over the end of yarn with the bottom through a few strands of the ball. Clip closed.
The small ones would be big enough and cheaper.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Fiesta Free Pattern Thursday; code: BCGL111FP 
Butterfly Capelet
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2107/butterfly_capelet/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=b2c23a00d7-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-b2c23a00d7-64996929

I already had this one - but from a while back - before DFL introduced me to PrintFriendly so I downloaded a new, streamlined copy. Others might not have it
Lace Knit Lengthwise Scarf by Christina Consiglio
http://olivemermaids.blogspot.ca/2010/02/lace-knit-lengthwise-scarf.html

Winter Leaves Scarf by Vera Sanon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-leaves-scarf

Icelandic Sunrise Shawl by Anna & Heidi Pickles
http://www.pickles.no/icelandic-sunrise-shawl/

Autumn Leaves Scarflette by Heidi Marie Robinson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/autumn-leaves-scarflette


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments on Butterfly Love, the prayer shawl made from the pattern Ocean of Love. Glad you like it.

It has been requested to feature the picture on the pattern page on Ravelry. Since it does not show the pattern very well it must be the colors.

Thank you for the comments on the toddler jacket too. There are some comments on Ravelry also. Amazing, I just reached in a box of yarn scraps and used the pieces, using each ball up instead of making smaller balls. I do try to put scraps that go together in the same box but sometime toss in a ball that doesn't seem to go with anything. Very unplanned.

This is a crochet jacket with a split hdc stitch. The hook is inserted in the v instead of between the stitches. The stitches work well for pictoral work.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments on Butterfly Love, the prayer shawl made from the pattern Ocean of Love. Glad you like it.
> 
> It has been requested to feature the picture on the pattern page on Ravelry. Since it does not show the pattern very well it must be the colors.
> 
> ...


That's great, Tricia! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope you woke up rested this morning, Ronie.
> 
> Welcome back, Sue. That test knit sounds like a challenging one.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments on Butterfly Love, the prayer shawl made from the pattern Ocean of Love. Glad you like it.
> 
> It has been requested to feature the picture on the pattern page on Ravelry. Since it does not show the pattern very well it must be the colors.
> 
> ....


Congratulations, Tricia!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I am so glad that your shawl has been chosen to go on the pattern page. It was very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments on Butterfly Love, the prayer shawl made from the pattern Ocean of Love. Glad you like it.
> 
> It has been requested to feature the picture on the pattern page on Ravelry. Since it does not show the pattern very well it must be the colors.


that is great Tricia!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, we get paid $40 a day, so much per mile, and they took us out for lunch each day. I thought it was a pretty good deal. 

Caryn, so glad to hear you are doing better.



Sue said:


> Gorgeous pics, Bev. Thanks for sharing them.


You are welcome, Sue. Glad you are getting to the end of your test knit. Those test knits come with a little time pressure, don't they?

Tricia, what a neat idea!! So pleased that your Butterfly Shawl is going on the pattern page. It's beautiful!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--thanx for the barrett idea. May even have a couple hiding around here.

How nice to have your work featured on Ravelry patterns. You must feel good about that.

Bev--You got treated better that us NY'rs did on Jury duty. 

Just got electricity back. Gorgeous morning--sunny, 68* thought of gardening a bit when suddenly the sky darkened, light rain came but the winds were wicked and gone was the electric. It came back just a few moments ago in time for losing daylight. Thank goodness for that. Onward and upward. On way to local knitting group. Have a good....


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--thanx for the barrett idea. May even have a couple hiding around here.
> 
> How nice to have your work featured on Ravelry patterns. You must feel good about that.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you were safe and only lost electricity during that wind/storm. Enjoy your knitting group.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Have fun Caryn and Tanya, with your knitting groups.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sure is quiet around here. I hope everyone is doing well and knitting like crazy. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sure is quiet around here. I hope everyone is doing well and knitting like crazy. :thumbup:


Yes, I noticed how quiet it was since yesterday and hoped it was because people were busy with good things.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. Yes, they do. At one point I was finishing up on one and trying to get the other started, and I got a little behind on my other knitting, except for WTLF. Now I have to finish both it and Vanessa. I am not going to do any MKALs in November, so I can try and finish a bunch of WIPs. I am hoping there will be another Advent Calendar Scarf this year, although I will miss the first ten days of December.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> You are welcome, Sue. Glad you are getting to the end of your test knit. Those test knits come with a little time pressure, don't they?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was really busy with a test knit, but now that is done things should get back to normal, although the next couple of days will be busy with family. Tomorrow I gave to leave early to go with my DD to my GDs preschool song fest, so I have to join the commuters. Then on Saturday we are going to watch her soccer game and have dinner then and go trick or treating with the little ones. Now to try and get caught up on my knitting

Sue


tamarque said:


> Yes, I noticed how quiet it was since yesterday and hoped it was because people were busy with good things.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was really busy with a test knit, but now that is done things should get back to normal, although the next couple of days will be busy with family. Tomorrow I gave to leave early to go with my DD to my GDs preschool song fest, so I have to join the commuters. Then on Saturday we are going to watch her soccer game and have dinner then and go trick or treating with the little ones. Now to try and get caught up on my knitting
> 
> Sue


Around here it seemed tonite was the trick or treating. On way to knitting group turned a corner and ran smack into a crowd of people and suddenly realized there were all these little kids in costumes. The bigger town here also did their parade event and haunted house routines.

You do sound very busy but the family stuff seems fun.

How much time are you given to do one of Dee's shawls?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my Vita Cowl. I really liked how it turned out. It is a bit shorter than she called for, but I am short.  I can still wrap it around twice it I want to.  Socks are now back to my car project. I will probably take my socks and my gansey with me this weekend. I have bits of my yarn left from the Vita. I may see if I can make a short once around the neck cowl with the leftovers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Vita Cowl. I really liked how it turned out. It is a bit shorter than she called for, but I am short.  I can still wrap it around twice it I want to.  Socks are now back to my car project. I will probably take my socks and my gansey with me this weekend. I have bits of my yarn left from the Vita. I may see if I can make a short once around the neck cowl with the leftovers.


Those colors really worked well. And the pattern shows which is something I worry about when using such multi-color yarns.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Usually we have two or three weeks to finish, but this time it was only about ten days, and the first couple of days I wasworking on Elizabeth's test knit, so that made it a little harder.

Sue


tamarque said:


> You do sound very busy but the family stuff seems fun.
> 
> How much time are you given to do one of Dee's shawls?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, that looks really good. Nice autumny colours. ,are you taking it with you?


eshlemania said:


> Here's my Vita Cowl. I really liked how it turned out. It is a bit shorter than she called for, but I am short.  I can still wrap it around twice it I want to.  Socks are now back to my car project. I will probably take my socks and my gansey with me this weekend. I have bits of my yarn left from the Vita. I may see if I can make a short once around the neck cowl with the leftovers
> 
> Sue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Those colors really worked well. And the pattern shows which is something I worry about when using such multi-color yarns.


Thanks, Tanya. Yes, I was concerned about the pattern showing also. I am glad that it does. 



Sue said:


> Bev, that looks really good. Nice autumny colours. ,are you taking it with you?


Thanks, Sue. Oh, yes. That is coming with me for the weekend.

Tomorrow morning, I am going to be organizing and getting things ready to go. We're getting excited.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the cowl looks lovely, Bev!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree about the quietness .Hope it is business not illness .usually have lots of pages to catch up.
Sue ....what a lot of testing to do .Busy times with family activities which I hope you enjoy .
Bev ....have a super weekend .The cowl came out lovely .
Julie ...keep pedalling .My daughter and I used to do a slimming video and after 5 mins would sit and watch it ...no need to say it didn't work .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> It sure is quiet around here. I hope everyone is doing well and knitting like crazy. :thumbup:


I was only thinking the same thing. I am trying to catch up with all my wips! I have signed up for Lilygos MKAL in January. I will catch up, says she, hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I was really busy with a test knit, but now that is done things should get back to normal, although the next couple of days will be busy with family. Tomorrow I gave to leave early to go with my DD to my GDs preschool song fest, so I have to join the commuters. Then on Saturday we are going to watch her soccer game and have dinner then and go trick or treating with the little ones. Now to try and get caught up on my knitting
> 
> Sue


That is a busy schedule! It does sound like fun
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, the cowl is so pretty. I love the pattern and the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Usually we have two or three weeks to finish, but this time it was only about ten days, and the first couple of days I wasworking on Elizabeth's test knit, so that made it a little harder.
> 
> Sue


That was not long at all. Well done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> I agree about the quietness .Hope it is business not illness .usually have lots of pages to catch up.
> Sue ....what a lot of testing to do .Busy times with family activities which I hope you enjoy .
> Bev ....have a super weekend .The cowl came out lovely .
> Julie ...keep pedalling .My daughter and I used to do a slimming video and after 5 mins would sit and watch it ...no need to say it didn't work .


It is so tempting to pick up the Guernsey! In my case I was out for much of the day- doing things for the Seniors Club- for their up-coming Christmas Party.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, Julie, Ann and Norma for the comments on my cowl. I am really pleased with the colors.  When I first saw the pattern, I wanted fall colors. My LYS had nothing in super bulky except solids. So, to pay 50 cents and end up with something exactly like I wanted is icing on the cake. And yes, I am going to eat it too-this weekend!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Today I thought we would have a stroll in the country.It has stopped raining and the sun has come out. In the White Peak there are many very pretty dry river valleys. The rivers are in caverns underground only occasionally reaching the surface. Dovedale is one of the most famous. It has very pretty stepping stones to cross the river. There are many caves here with evidence of human activity 15,000 years ago. There is also Bronze Age, Viking and Saxon finds too.
The Monsal Head is very spectacular. There is trail here that goes over the viaduct that once carried the Midland Railway. The photographs don not do it justice as it takes your breath as the gorge is deep and very large.
Our last visit is along the Tissington Trail. This is a former railway line that was turned into a footpath and cycle track. We can hire a bicycle and as it is flat an easy journey. The whole of the area is very famous for its wild flowers as the limestone produces a very distinctive and rare flora.
http://www.peakdistrict.gov.uk/visiting/trails/tissington-trail

Are you ready for afternoon tea? Then I suggest we visit Ashbourne and have tea here. http://goodfoodshops.blogspot.co.uk/2008/03/ashbourne-gingerbread.html


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Enjoyed my morning out yesterday. It was nice to get together with knitting friends and chat. I did get few rows done on Elizabeth's shawl and don't see any mistakes that will need to be tinked. 
Today I get to go to the Southeast Annual Fiber Fair. I am so excited. I have no plan for purchasing, which is probably not smart, but I can't wait to see what they have. 

Sue, sounds like you have been extra busy with those test knits, and now some fun family festivities. Enjoy. 

Bev, your cowl captures all the autumn colors that are surrounding me now. And the leaves of the pattern shine through beautifully. Very well done. I'm sure your get a way will be wonderful! 

Tricia, those little barrettes are a smart idea too. And congratulations on getting your wonderful projects chosen. Well deserved!

Ann, I love your use of those videos. I have done that with yoga tapes


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, do have a wonderful day. I am glad you enjoyed your group yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Today I thought we would have a stroll in the country.It has stopped raining and the sun has come out. In the White Peak there are many very pretty dry river valleys. The rivers are in caverns underground only occasionally reaching the surface. Dovedale is one of the most famous. It has very pretty stepping stones to cross the river. There are many caves here with evidence of human activity 15,000 years ago. There is also Bronze Age, Viking and Saxon finds too.
> The Monsal Head is very spectacular. There is trail here that goes over the viaduct that once carried the Midland Railway. The photographs don not do it justice as it takes your breath as the gorge is deep and very large.
> Our last visit is along the Tissington Trail. This is a former railway line that was turned into a footpath and cycle track. We can hire a bicycle and as it is flat an easy journey. The whole of the area is very famous for its wild flowers as the limestone produces a very distinctive and rare flora.
> http://www.peakdistrict.gov.uk/visiting/trails/tissington-trail
> ...


Lovely to have a quick tour around more of Derbyshire, just before I head back to bed, as it is gone mid-night here.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

OH what a fun trip that would be and such wonderful history. Lovely pictures. I would sure love be to have tea and gingerbread at the bakery as well! Have you been there Norma? Thanks for sharing these lovely spaces! 

Julie, have a good sleep.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sleep well, Julie. Caryn, I have been everywhere that I will show you during my fortnight. These trails are mostly flat so I have pushed babies and my mother when she could no longer walk. Taken children for walks and bike rides. I have been to the gingerbread shop for afternoon tea, too. Many happy memories :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on a beautiful cowl, Bev! It is very unique and fun. Your colors did blend beautifully. 

Doesn't it feel good to check things off your list, Sue? Have a wonderful family time. 

Thank you for the Monsal Head tour, Norma. What a wonderful place to go for a walk and have tea. 

Sweet Dreams, Julie!

Our girls are home for an extended weekend.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Vita Cowl. I really liked how it turned out. It is a bit shorter than she called for, but I am short.  I can still wrap it around twice it I want to.  Socks are now back to my car project. I will probably take my socks and my gansey with me this weekend. I have bits of my yarn left from the Vita. I may see if I can make a short once around the neck cowl with the leftovers.


That looks great, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I was only thinking the same thing. I am trying to catch up with all my wips! I have signed up for Lilygos MKAL in January. I will catch up, says she, hopefully :thumbup:


I am trying to catch up with all my WIPs, too. I finished my Vanessa Ives last night except for the crochet edging and I'm still debating if I want to add that or not. If I do add it, I'm not exactly sure how to go about it. It isn't clear to me exactly how or where to place the crochet stitches on the border stitches. I've tried to find close up photos of what others have done, but so far haven't had much success. So, I'm pondering. Got back to Elizabeth's shawl last night and finished section II and started on section III. It's going fairly quickly and is fun to watch it develop.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Today I thought we would have a stroll in the country.It has stopped raining and the sun has come out. In the White Peak there are many very pretty dry river valleys. The rivers are in caverns underground only occasionally reaching the surface. Dovedale is one of the most famous. It has very pretty stepping stones to cross the river. There are many caves here with evidence of human activity 15,000 years ago. There is also Bronze Age, Viking and Saxon finds too.
> The Monsal Head is very spectacular. There is trail here that goes over the viaduct that once carried the Midland Railway. The photographs don not do it justice as it takes your breath as the gorge is deep and very large.
> Our last visit is along the Tissington Trail. This is a former railway line that was turned into a footpath and cycle track. We can hire a bicycle and as it is flat an easy journey. The whole of the area is very famous for its wild flowers as the limestone produces a very distinctive and rare flora.
> http://www.peakdistrict.gov.uk/visiting/trails/tissington-trail
> ...


Wonderful photos, Norma, and thanks for those links, too. Very interesting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, do have a wonderful day. I am glad you enjoyed your group yesterday :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Caryn. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Our girls are home for an extended weekend.


Have fun with your girls, Toni!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev, your cowl captures all the autumn colors that are surrounding me now. And the leaves of the pattern shine through beautifully. Very well done. I'm sure your get a way will be wonderful!


Thanks, Caryn.  We are really starting to get excited. Organizing and doing a little cooking ahead this morning.



Toni said:


> Congratulations on a beautiful cowl, Bev! It is very unique and fun. Your colors did blend beautifully.


Thanks, Toni. It was lots of fun to knit.

Norma, thank you for the continued tour. It's lots of fun to be shown other countries. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Pam. I do hope the wips go well :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My doctor wanted to put me on med for cholesterol, but I said I couldn't in good conscience knowing all the side effects. my husband had a lot of the side effects. His cardiologist told him to try two weeks without and see if that helped, which it did apart from the memory loss, from which he still suffers. his family doctor wanted to keep,him on it. The cardiologist suggested instead taking red yeast rice. I think doctors still do not understand cholesterol. Whilst my DH was in the Navy in 1976, his cholesterol, believe it or not, was over 700, and he is still here nearly 40 years later. We did modify our diet, cutting out red meat and switching to ground turkey instead, and his cholesterol level came down a lot.
> 
> Sue


I agree with this too.. there are so many medications that I can't take... but I thought I would give him the benefit of him finding out on his own. I think I will have to give the red yeast rice a try. I just wish I could find a source that wasn't so expensive. My cholesterol was that high at one point too.. it has come down a lot with diet but not enough.

Good luck with the test knit .. I am sure it is beautiful.. and can't wait until it is released so we can see it ... There are some days when I have a choice of the computer or knitting.. with any hope we will get my son settled here in a with in a few days and I can get more knitting done.. it is nice having him here though.. How is it going with Christian? Does he like his new job?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sure is quiet around here. I hope everyone is doing well and knitting like crazy. :thumbup:


I noticed that too... .. it helps when we are on a time crunch to get through this thread and on to other things.. I have been working.. and getting stuff organized.. I am trying to find places for all of our Son's items..LOL so not a lot of knitting going on  but we enjoy his company and he is grateful to have a place to stay..

I did get a nice rest last night Toni thanks..  and I do hope your hubby can get off those meds.. I didn't realize that they can cause memory problems like with Sue's hubby.. I will have to ask my Sister if she is on any.. probably not because she is as sensitive to chemicals as I am.. but her memory is going very quickly and she is so upset about it.. I feel so bad for her..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--wonderful pics of Wales. It is frustrating that pics never provide the panoramic view and feeling that real life does, but we will make due with enjoying what you send us. 

Sue--that really was a time crunch for you on those projects and then with all your family doings as well. Good that you can look forward to a more relaxing knitting month ahead of you.

Bev--enjoy your weekend. Hope you still get the Fall colors. They seemed to come very late around here and we are losing them quickly. Yesterday's wind storm took down massive amounts of leaves. I was so happy for my trip up county to take in the glow of the mountains last Friday.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that turned out great!! you certainly have a eye for yarn  Enjoy your trip.. I am sure you are probably on your way .. We take food with us too.. and have done up some dishes if we are staying for more than one night.. some how knowing that we have saved restaurant prices and can spend that money on something else makes our homemade food taste better  plus where we like to go doesn't have a lot of good places to eat. Just like our town. If its good it is very spendy!!!  I'd rather spend my money on other things!

Congrats Tricia that is a honor to have your shawl pictured with the pattern.. it seems to me that this has happened before.. you do such nice work and it is great that the designers see that too 

Thank you so much for the tour Norma.. it is stunning there.. when we were ranching our place was in a valley like that.. with a river going through it! It was a very tight community that embraced us and we loved it there.. I would love to get tea at a nice little shop like that. We have a tea shop in the town we do most of our shopping in but hubby isn't interested and to go alone isn't all that much fun! I don't think of it when my and my friends are out and about.. I'll have to pop in there some day and see for myself.. maybe I can convince hubby that there is more than just tea!

Well I for one am looking forward to the time change this weekend.. I am one who likes to get up early and to me 7am is not early..LOL but the body will sleep as long as it needs and for me the sun dictates when to get up.. I like to be up at least a hour before sunrise. I'm a odd on I know.. it was all those years of working in the city then moving to the ranch and still needing to be up early.. now I love it..


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I am trying to catch up with all my WIPs, too. I finished my Vanessa Ives last night except for the crochet edging and I'm still debating if I want to add that or not. If I do add it, I'm not exactly sure how to go about it. It isn't clear to me exactly how or where to place the crochet stitches on the border stitches. I've tried to find close up photos of what others have done, but so far haven't had much success. So, I'm pondering. Got back to Elizabeth's shawl last night and finished section II and started on section III. It's going fairly quickly and is fun to watch it develop.


Pam, me too. Have not been working on clue 4 but for the first 4 rows as I want to see other projects. I do like the one project where she added extra rows/columns of beads and made points - I may try that. But for now have just finished mitts for DGD which are a combination of 2 patterns. And then will need to start a pair for DGS.

Bev the cowl turned out really well!

please accept my apologies if I miss anything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> OH what a fun trip that would be and such wonderful history. Lovely pictures. I would sure love be to have tea and gingerbread at the bakery as well! Have you been there Norma? Thanks for sharing these lovely spaces!
> 
> Julie, have a good sleep.


Thanks Caryn! inevitably up too early- will head back sometime later.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your getaway Bev. Don't forget to take some photos for us. 

Sounds like a busy but nice weekend for you Sue. This will be my first year not being home for trick-or-treaters. Although we have had several years with none of them.

Good luck with the shopping (or not shopping) at your fiber festival Caryn.

Thanks for the continued tour Norma.

This year's Halloween costume:


----------



## MMario (Jun 24, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure if this is an MMario design - but it is listed as being by Wendy McDonnell
> Magical Mystical MMario Mystery KAL
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magical-mystical-mmario-mystery-kal
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sleep well, Julie. Caryn, I have been everywhere that I will show you during my fortnight. These trails are mostly flat so I have pushed babies and my mother when she could no longer walk. Taken children for walks and bike rides. I have been to the gingerbread shop for afternoon tea, too. Many happy memories :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma, it is always harder to sleep when worrying- trying to stretch my dollars further than they will go- it is DGS 6th Birthday on the 8th, and I do want to get him some sort of parcel together. Got to get Ringo some food, good thing I was able to stock up for me a fortnight ago.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Have fun with your girls, Toni!


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:
 

> Congratulations on a beautiful cowl, Bev! It is very unique and fun. Your colors did blend beautifully.
> 
> Doesn't it feel good to check things off your list, Sue? Have a wonderful family time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Norma--wonderful pics of Wales. It is frustrating that pics never provide the panoramic view and feeling that real life does, but we will make due with enjoying what you send us.
> 
> Sue--that really was a time crunch for you on those projects and then with all your family doings as well. Good that you can look forward to a more relaxing knitting month ahead of you.
> 
> Bev--enjoy your weekend. Hope you still get the Fall colors. They seemed to come very late around here and we are losing them quickly. Yesterday's wind storm took down massive amounts of leaves. I was so happy for my trip up county to take in the glow of the mountains last Friday.


Derbyshire is quite a separate part of England, not Wales.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your getaway Bev. Don't forget to take some photos for us.
> 
> Sounds like a busy but nice weekend for you Sue. This will be my first year not being home for trick-or-treaters. Although we have had several years with none of them.
> 
> ...


All that exercise obviously has an effect, Melanie- it must be a good 45 years since I could have worn a jockey's outfit! Looking good!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ....we enjoy his company and he is grateful to have a place to stay..


:thumbup:



> .... her memory is going very quickly and she is so upset about it.. I feel so bad for her..


I can only imagine how you and she feel about that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your getaway Bev. Don't forget to take some photos for us.
> 
> Sounds like a busy but nice weekend for you Sue. This will be my first year not being home for trick-or-treaters. Although we have had several years with none of them.
> 
> ...


What a great costume, Melanie! You are so clever.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great costume, Melanie! Have fun!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie that is one great costume! I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oops double post


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for beginning our tour of your beautiful area! I am looking forward to two weeks of wips!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Derbyshire is quite a separate part of England, not Wales.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I leave you with two photos of the devil costume. Sorry the back side picture is so fuzzy, you can barely make out the stand-up collar. The dress was my own design. I made the gloves and the horns (as barrettes) to match, and no, that is not my real hair, lol.


Fabulous, Melanie! Love this so much!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of computer trouble AND septic tank woes. That must have been grim.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--Terrific sewing/design and it looks so good on you.

Ronie--Don't know whether it is more depressing to lose daylight at the end of the day or the beginning. I do know I am sleeping a bit later these days which is good for me.

Norma--sorry for confusing information about the photo areas. They are still beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks for beginning our tour of your beautiful area! I am looking forward to two weeks of wips!


I see you found us, Elizabeth- I have a metal bucket for just that sort of emergency, rather than a flimsy plastic one- referring to your post in DFL's Party!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> There is one large one and twelve each of the two smaller sizes. I am not sure what I am going to do with them. The little size could be ornaments, like snowflakes for the Christmas tree. Anyway, I am thinking of it as my treasure find for the day.
> Sue


These are lovely, Sue! If I had them, I would use the large one to put a pitcher of ice cold lemonade or iced tea on and use the small ones as coasters. Then invite all my knitting friends and/or family over for an afternoon of chat.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. The Liz Stole I knitted with Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply.💞


Such a pretty dress and the stole is gorgeousness!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Chill Chaser Set
http://ep.yimg.com/ty/cdn/yhst-73078103945512/ChillChaserSet.pdf

Coral leaves scarf by Lidia Tsymbal
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coral-leaves-scarf

Pacific waves scarf by Lidia Tsymbal
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pacific-waves-scarf

Star Stitch Coaster by Asami Togashi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-stitch-coaster


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> The town is notorious for snow.


From the pics, that seems like an understatement! Glad you got to be with your mom before she passed.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> When I was little we had a lemon tree.. mom would make lemon meringue pie all the time.


Okay, now my mouth is watering for lemon meringue pie. I was going to make an apple pie, but I may change my mind. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> My son and his GF are over  they have been best friends for 10 years now and they split this weekend.. it was ugly and heart breaking.. it feels like we lost a family member..


So sorry this has happened. Hope everyone will heal and be able to move on soon. Hugs!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Yes, I am doing Elizabeth's design KAL also. I'm actually one of the test knitters, but not too far ahead of you. I just finished the 3rd repeat of the six last night. I think this one is a keeper.  I am looking forward to figuring out how to bead the bind off. I did that once before, but I was purely winging it. This time I have to follow directions.


Toni, don't worry about following directions for a beaded bind off - just do whatever works. I promise I won't tell on your! LOL!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

MMario said:


> jscaplen said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure if this is an MMario design - but it is listed as being by Wendy McDonnell
> ...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I have plans to do this one but it may be after Christmas.
> 
> Oh, finished 2nd prayer shawl!
> This is from Oceans of Love. It was free for a short period. The yarn is Butterfly and since it is for a 14 yr old I stopped it at 20 rows. It is a nice, easy semi-circle. It does take bigger with each row. A plus is it can be made with any yarn weight/size and appropriate hook.


What a wonderfully colorful shawl! Love it!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Yes he will, in the meantime he will try to amuse himself.😍


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Julie, Pam, Toni, Norma, Elizabeth, Tanya. I have to get on an airplane right after work and while I have a change of clothes I am going to have a serious case of helmet hair, lol.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Julie, Pam, Toni, Norma, Elizabeth, Tanya. I have to get on an airplane right after work and while I have a change of clothes I am going to have a serious case of helmet hair, lol.


OOOPS!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Melanie--Where outrageous make-up and all will understand.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> From the pics, that seems like an understatement! Glad you got to be with your mom before she passed.


Thank you.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I am finally feeling human again and will get out to my local knitting group this morning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> It has been requested to feature the picture on the pattern page on Ravelry. Since it does not show the pattern very well it must be the colors.


Congratulations! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Julie, Pam, Toni, Norma, Elizabeth, Tanya. I have to get on an airplane right after work and while I have a change of clothes I am going to have a serious case of helmet hair, lol.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey as it is at the moment, the morning sun is pouring into my sitting room, colour seems far too light!
This one shows the patterning the best.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I noticed that too... .. it helps when we are on a time crunch to get through this thread and on to other things.. I have been working.. and getting stuff organized.. I am trying to find places for all of our Son's items..LOL so not a lot of knitting going on  but we enjoy his company and he is grateful to have a place to stay..
> 
> I did get a nice rest last night Toni thanks..  and I do hope your hubby can get off those meds.. I didn't realize that they can cause memory problems like with Sue's hubby.. I will have to ask my Sister if she is on any.. probably not because she is as sensitive to chemicals as I am.. but her memory is going very quickly and she is so upset about it.. I feel so bad for her..


Statins cause memory problems. Fight back with activities that stimulate memory. Crossword puzzles, Sudoku, reading, and similar activities help. I think any activity that involves learning helps like knitting and especially lace knitting. The phrase I grew up with "use it or lose it" seems to apply here.

Try Red Yeast Rice first before looking for cheaper sources. Make sure you can tolerate it. Also eat lots of fiber but increase it slowly. For some the body makes cholesterol so it isn't always what you eat. But, high cholesterol adds to the build up of plaque along with inflammation to restrict blood flow.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> This year's Halloween costume:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I see you found us, Elizabeth- I have a metal bucket for just that sort of emergency, rather than a flimsy plastic one- referring to your post in DFL's Party!


Metal or plastic, either one will still give my legs a work out! LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Metal or plastic, either one will still give my legs a work out! LOL!


It does! Not my favourite prospect of a Civil Defense Emergency!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is at the moment, the morning sun is pouring into my sitting room, colour seems far too light!
> This one shows the patterning the best.


Beautiful, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Beautiful, Julie!


Thanks Elizabeth! I am quite pleased with how the pattern is working out.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, love your cowl. The colors are very fall. Might be something I can use for the children's home. I am thinking of some short cowls with button closure.

Norma, beautiful country. Loving the tour.

Ronie, and everyone else, thanks. This makes 4. I never thought my work was worth notice so this has been a real surprise. The first was Cat's Paw, then Elephant Walk, Ocean of Love and a memory blip (or it is 3 projects featured.)

Melanie, cute costume.

Elizabeth, thank you. The yarn is Red Heart butterfly and look great in the Oceans of Love pattern. Think it will be perfect for a 14 yr old. A bright, cheerful prayer shawl. We made a box to but the pail in. Can sit on the box like outhouse seat. Easier on the legs! :thumbup: kind of homemade commode. 

Julie, yous Gansey is looking great. Back to mine. On the second sleeve and close to the cuff.

Typical Halloween/Neewollah weather: cool, rainy, bad for the concessions, outdoor activities, parades, music on the streets . . . There usually are at least 3 parades.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam, for the comment on my cowl. 

Thanks, Ronie, we will have an excellent time. Clifty Falls is farther south than we are and they are about 2 weeks behind us in the fall. So we are looking for some yummy color.

Also, Ronie, thanks for the comment on my cowl. When I saw the scarf at the yarn sale, I knew it was the color I wanted. I did not know if I would find something at home that would match it though. I am not sure how it will block. The yarn is acrylic except for the Madelintosh. So we shall see. 

Thanks, Chris. So glad you could pop in.

We will enjoy ourselves, Melanie. And yes, I will take more pictures that I can share here for sure. Can't wait. Just some cleaning after supper, then we're done. That costume is amazing!

MMario, thanks for stopping by.  That was nice to have a shawl dedicated to you. 

Thanks, Tricia, for the kind words about my cowl. I am pleased with how it turned out.

Julie, your gansey is looking great!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, love your cowl. The colors are very fall. Might be something I can use for the children's home. I am thinking of some short cowls with button closure.
> 
> Norma, beautiful country. Loving the tour.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Tricia, that sounds like you are very nearly finished with the gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam, for the comment on my cowl.
> 
> Thanks, Ronie, we will have an excellent time. Clifty Falls is farther south than we are and they are about 2 weeks behind us in the fall. So we are looking for some yummy color.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev!
Lovely sunny morning true to the forecast, although tomorrow (Sunday ) is supposed to be wet.
Have a lovely getaway!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/component/content/article/148-shop/fall-2015-patterns/2080-sissonne-by-quenna-lee

Okay, I don't usually do this because there are plenty of free sweater patterns out there, but what do you think about this one. I love the collar, the asymmetrical shape, the bottom hem, and well pretty much the entire thing.

Have any of you used patterns from the Twist Collective?????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You all want to pop over?

Sue


dogyarns said:


> These are lovely, Sue! If I had them, I would use the large one to put a pitcher of ice cold lemonade or iced tea on and use the small ones as coasters. Then invite all my knitting friends and/or family over for an afternoon of chat.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Your costume looks great, Melanie. Hope you have a great time.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Thanks Julie, Pam, Toni, Norma, Elizabeth, Tanya. I have to get on an airplane right after work and while I have a change of clothes I am going to have a serious case of helmet hair, lol.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Our girls are home for an extended weekend.


Glad you are getting to enjoy your daughters for the weekend. Planning anything Halloweeny?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is at the moment, the morning sun is pouring into my sitting room, colour seems far too light!
> This one shows the patterning the best.


It is growing. The pattern looks wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is growing. The pattern looks wonderful. :thumbup:


Thank you Norma! This one is close to Alice Starmore's Eriskay design.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I am trying to catch up with all my WIPs, too. I finished my Vanessa Ives last night except for the crochet edging and I'm still debating if I want to add that or not. If I do add it, I'm not exactly sure how to go about it. It isn't clear to me exactly how or where to place the crochet stitches on the border stitches. I've tried to find close up photos of what others have done, but so far haven't had much success. So, I'm pondering. Got back to Elizabeth's shawl last night and finished section II and started on section III. It's going fairly quickly and is fun to watch it develop.


That sounds like a tricky bind off. Hope you can figure it out. Good progress I the other shawl. I am enjoying that one too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Caryn. :thumbup:


Thanks Norma and Pam. It has been a wonderful day. I enjoyed looking and browsing and talking to many of the vendors. I did end up buying a fleece and some gradient yarn. I will post some pictures in a bit.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Toni, don't worry about following directions for a beaded bind off - just do whatever works. I promise I won't tell on your! LOL!


*LOL!!!* Can you hear me now?!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, your Guernsey is looking great!!!

MMario, you are welcome to join us anytime. Like Bev said, thanks for stopping by!

Caryn, we have two October birthdays that we will be celebrating. 

I'm glad you found us, Elizabeth. I hope everything has finally settled down for you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks Norma and Pam. It has been a wonderful day. I enjoyed looking and browsing and talking to many of the vendors. I did end up buying a fleece and some gradient yarn. I will post some pictures in a bit.


How fun!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

DFL, that is a wonderful design for a sweater! Very flattering!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I noticed that too... .. it helps when we are on a time crunch to get through this thread and on to other things.. I have been working.. and getting stuff organized.. I am trying to find places for all of our Son's items..LOL so not a lot of knitting going on  but we enjoy his company and he is grateful to have a place to stay..
> 
> I did get a nice rest last night Toni thanks..  and I do hope your hubby can get off those meds.. I didn't realize that they can cause memory problems like with Sue's hubby.. I will have to ask my Sister if she is on any.. probably not because she is as sensitive to chemicals as I am.. but her memory is going very quickly and she is so upset about it.. I feel so bad for her..


Glad you got a good rest Ronie and that you and your son are doing ok and making the best of the situation. Sorry about your sister, it would be good for you to share the info about statins with her.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm Lovely to see all the posts .
Caryn...bet it was hard to resist buying too much .
Norma ...beautiful pics and thoughts of afternoon tea mmmmm
Toni ...enjoy the company of your girls .
Pam ...well done finishing WIPs
Ronie....thought son had gone elsewhere to live but pleased you will benefit from his company .
Chris ...sounds you are like me .Can't knit for one without the other .
Mel ....what a wonderful outfit .You look stunning.
Tricia ...I take statins and perhaps these contribute to my bad memory as well as old age .
DFL. ...a most attractive cardi .Sorry never used one of those patterns .
MMario ....must be deserved .Your patterns are beautiful.
Julie ...beautiful work on the Gansey .
Elizabeth ....so pleasing to see you posting . Missed you !
Tanya ....some people think London is the country . There are many beautiful places in all of the UK and everything is on a much smaller scale than you would find in America.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your getaway Bev. Don't forget to take some photos for us.
> 
> Sounds like a busy but nice weekend for you Sue. This will be my first year not being home for trick-or-treaters. Although we have had several years with none of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie. I did make out very well 
Great job on your costume! You look super in it. Enjoy your party.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry to hear of computer trouble AND septic tank woes. That must have been grim.


Just read about this situation Elizabeth. I empathize as well! Glad you are back now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is at the moment, the morning sun is pouring into my sitting room, colour seems far too light!
> This one shows the patterning the best.


Wonderful progress on your Gansey Julie. Really can see the pattern now and it is just lovely!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of what I ended up with. There were a lot of temptations, but I only spent the money I had saved up. I am so happy to have a fleece to work with again and I am looking foward to trying the gradient yarn as well.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Elizabeth, thank you. The yarn is Red Heart butterfly and look great in the Oceans of Love pattern. Think it will be perfect for a 14 yr old. A bright, cheerful prayer shawl. We made a box to but the pail in. Can sit on the box like outhouse seat. Easier on the legs! :thumbup: kind of homemade commode.


I will definitely keep this in mind if this ever happens again!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> You all want to pop over? Sue


Sure! Name the time!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> *LOL!!!* Can you hear me now?!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, your Guernsey is looking great!!!
> 
> MMario, you are welcome to join us anytime. Like Bev said, thanks for stopping by!
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> I'm glad you found us, Elizabeth. I hope everything has finally settled down for you.


Everything will be settled in about a week when I get caught up! LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> I'm Lovely to see all the posts .
> Caryn...bet it was hard to resist buying too much .
> Norma ...beautiful pics and thoughts of afternoon tea mmmmm
> Toni ...enjoy the company of your girls .
> ...


Thank you, Ann!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ....so pleasing to see you posting . Missed you !


Thanks, Ann! It was hard being without my LP buddies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wonderful progress on your Gansey Julie. Really can see the pattern now and it is just lovely!


Thanks Caryn! The fun will start with the yokes- when it becomes lacy.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Just read about this situation Elizabeth. I empathize as well! Glad you are back now.


Now comes the hard part - catching up! LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I ended up with. There were a lot of temptations, but I only spent the money I had saved up. I am so happy to have a fleece to work with again and I am looking foward to trying the gradient yarn as well.


Very lovely, Caryn- reminds me of the Sunday Market I went to in Canberra, Australia, last year.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I ended up with. There were a lot of temptations, but I only spent the money I had saved up. I am so happy to have a fleece to work with again and I am looking foward to trying the gradient yarn as well.


OUCH! Just bruised my fingers trying to reach for that fleece through the monitor! Gorgeous fleece! Love the gradient yarns. Such beautiful colors!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all these pics. It is very interesting. Imhave visited some parts of Derbyshire, but this was over 40 years ago.
Sue



Normaedern said:


> Sleep well, Julie. Caryn, I have been everywhere that I will show you during my fortnight. These trails are mostly flat so I have pushed babies and my mother when she could no longer walk. Taken children for walks and bike rides. I have been to the gingerbread shop for afternoon tea, too. Many happy memories :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--sounds like you had a great time at the fiber fest. Love your yarns--exquisite colors. The fleece will produce some nice color variation, too, when spun. Getting to talk with the vendors, especially the ones that do their own spinning or dying is such fun.

Ann--there is something nice about a small country where you can get to see it all. The US is so massive and diverse in geography and geology. Takes a great deal of time and energy trying to see it. I have yet to see much of it and have traveled across the country. Even NYS is so massive. Most people never get to see very much of it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A man who I use for drywall work brought his little pooch over to me for a laser treatment. Such a sad little dog suffering from pancreatic disease and diabetes. An absolutely classic case. And all of it preventable if he was on a decent species appropriate diet. I had treated one of his family's cats a couple years back who was in bad shape then. The vet had given up on him when the wife called me back then. WE only did a couple of treatments and the cat is still with us today and doing well. But this little dog is in such bad shape and the owners don't have the money to make the needed diet changes. This was such a mixed blessing as they say. Will see the dog again tomorrow and we will see what can be done. It really hurts my heart to see such pain in her. Would like to hope the laser can perform some magic again.

Sorry for putting such sadness here.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caryn! The fun will start with the yokes- when it becomes lacy.


That should be a very interesting change. What a wonderful pattern you have chosen.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A man who I use for drywall work brought his little pooch over to me for a laser treatment. Such a sad little dog suffering from pancreatic disease and diabetes. An absolutely classic case. And all of it preventable if he was on a decent species appropriate diet. I had treated one of his family's cats a couple years back who was in bad shape then. The vet had given up on him when the wife called me back then. WE only did a couple of treatments and the cat is still with us today and doing well. But this little dog is in such bad shape and the owners don't have the money to make the needed diet changes. This was such a mixed blessing as they say. Will see the dog again tomorrow and we will see what can be done. It really hurts my heart to see such pain in her. Would like to hope the laser can perform some magic again.
> 
> Sorry for putting such sadness here.


That is so sad Tanya. But at least you can offer some help and hope.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is at the moment, the morning sun is pouring into my sitting room, colour seems far too light!
> This one shows the patterning the best.


That looks great, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You all want to pop over?
> 
> Sue


Ok!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Ann! It was hard being without my LP buddies!


And we really missed you!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I ended up with. There were a lot of temptations, but I only spent the money I had saved up. I am so happy to have a fleece to work with again and I am looking foward to trying the gradient yarn as well.


What great photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That should be a very interesting change. What a wonderful pattern you have chosen.


I've had my eye on this pattern for a number of years- first it was a matter of acquiring the right yarn, after I was gifted the book by Jean herself, also had to get the right needles, and it has helped now I have my various cables. It will be very interesting when I use the traditional DPN's for the next one. Ooops just hit my first knot, well into the third cone, obviously done before the dyeing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Julie!


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And we really missed you!!!


Aw, thanks!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It is so nice to see you pop in MMario! We have discussed doing some of your designs as well.. I think the shawl dedicated to you is beautiful 

Its good to see you again Elizabeth.. I am happily working on your Doghouse shawl.. It is very pretty.. almost done  I went ahead and used the amber colored beads with the natural undyed yarn. I love the combination 

Great costume Melanie.. I am sure you will fix your hair to look just fine.. enjoy your trip 

Bev aren't you at Clifty Falls?? I hope we can see pics of your's and hubby's costume!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, I love that sweater pattern.  I've bookmarked it for some future courage. 

Caryn, some beautiful purchases. Thanks for the pictures.

Don't be concerned about sharing your heart, Tanya. Poor pup. Hope you can help.

Julie, your gansey is going to be great!!

Ronie, we are leaving tomorrow morning.  We have a door decoration, but no costumes. Just no time to work on them. And we are going for hiking. Don't want to spend too much time in the Inn when we could hike.  The contests are Sunday morning. We are to have 65 degrees on Sun and 70 on Mon and Tues.  Fun, fun!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, I love that sweater pattern.  I've bookmarked it for some future courage.
> 
> Caryn, some beautiful purchases. Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> ...


Happy Travels, Bev and DH, and thanks!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Travels, Bev and DH, and thanks!


Thanks, Julie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I ended up with. There were a lot of temptations, but I only spent the money I had saved up. I am so happy to have a fleece to work with again and I am looking foward to trying the gradient yarn as well.


You found some wonderful treasures, Caryn!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Toni ...enjoy the company of your girls .


Thank you, Ann! We always do. The weekends go much too quickly!!!



sisu said:


> That is so sad Tanya. But at least you can offer some help and hope.


Thank you for trying, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Travels, Bev and DH, and thanks!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, wonderful yarn and great colours. I am glad you had a good time. I can't wait to see the fleece when you have finished with it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I will add the poor little thing to my prayers.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, I love that sweater pattern.  I've bookmarked it for some future courage.
> 
> Caryn, some beautiful purchases. Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> ...


Here's a simple costume you might be able to get together quickly :lol: 
Have a great time and enjoy that weather. Sounds glorious. Safe travels.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here's a simple costume you might be able to get together quickly :lol:
> Have a great time and enjoy that weather. Sounds glorious. Safe travels.


Oh, Caryn, I LOVE it!!!!! How perfectly marvelous!!! I will show that to DH. I don't know if anyone talks about zombies like my men do. We are driving around and DH will go, Well, that's really zombie proof. Or, all manner of talk about the architecture and how one could defend against zombies with each one.  We are looking forward to Pride and Prejudice and Zombies when that comes out. We are slightly twisted. 

And thanks, Caryn and all, for the safe travel wishes. Looking forward to a lovely time and lots of pictures.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn the zombie is great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought that as it was the weekend we would tour a few stately homes.
The first one is the seat (home) of the Duke of Devonshire called Chatsworth House. We always took our exchange students here. They have been many of them, mostly French. We always bought them a guide book with lots of pictures as the House produces a French edition. Their reaction was Le Chateau! Tres manfique! It is stuffed with pictures and antiques. The family is very wealthy but they have to work hard for their money now. The late Duke was a very naughty boy with the ladies even in his old age and some treasures had to be sold to settle debts. There was a very unpleasant court case about blank cheques he had signed. Basically these ladies had defrauded him but had just stayed within the law. I have met both him and his wife many times. They are lovely people and not at all snobby but more about his wife shortly.
http://www.chatsworth.org/
The Dowager Duchess, called Deborah was a remarkable lady and belonged to the Mitford family. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitford_family
She was brought up in an aristocratic family that was poverty stricken so her mother did anything to make some money including keep hens. The Duchess followed suit and there were always hens in the car park and eggs for sale. She then opened a farm shop. It was only small but then moved to much bigger premises some years ago.
She was a confidante of Prince Charles and encouraged many of the big estates to follow her lead. She was keen on organic and cruelty free farming methods and was very active promoting them. I used the shop a great deal even though it was a fair way from me. She pulled the estate fortunes back and left it as a going concern. She died very recently and thousands of people walked behind her coffin from the house, through the park to the church where she was buried, royalty and commoner together,


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

So near but only ever passed by . Took a quick intake of breath when seeing the price af afternoon tea ! I will do it here for half that !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It was never cheap.....ever.!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Another double post!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What a lovely tour, Norma. Enjoyed the pictures and the link. :S:S See you all Tues night!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Its good to see you again Elizabeth.. I am happily working on your Doghouse shawl.. It is very pretty.. almost done  I went ahead and used the amber colored beads with the natural undyed yarn. I love the combination


Oooooh! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I thought that as it was the weekend we would tour a few stately homes.
> 
> The Dowager Duchess, called Deborah was a remarkable lady and belonged to the Mitford family.


Beautiful grounds! The Duchess has such a sweet face! I am so grateful to you, Norma, for putting this tour together so I can see these places.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What a lovely tour, Norma. Enjoyed the pictures and the link. :S:S See you all Tues night!!


Ditto from me, Norma.

Bev - have a fantastic weekend. We're in for a wet, stormy one, so will be staying in and hopefully getting some knitting done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--interesting history of the rich and famous. Notable is that poverty for this class of people is not like poverty for those born at the bottom of the social heap. Their saving grace appears to be the effort to promote and support sustainable agriculture and a healthy environment. I know Prince Charles has been attacked bitterly for his support of holistic health and homeopathy in particular. There was that effort to create scandal for his organization/foundation (not sure of the correct noun to use) in order to destroy his credibility as a spokesperson for such health movement. It seems that losing family fortunes to extramarital affairs is not at important as the threat of supporting healthy lifestyles. What else is new.

Thanks for sharing this history and the estates.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am very sorry to report the little pooch transitioned last nite about 11 pm. I rec'd a call at 8 a.m. informing me of this. It was in the arms of the wife and she was very grateful for that. I would like to believe that the treatment of the head chakra helped him release the life force. The pancreas was too far gone and there had been too much allopathic treatment that weakened his ability to heal. Thanks for caring.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Awww. Poor little pooch has been released but sad nevertheless .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Awww. Poor little pooch has been released but sad nevertheless .


He had been a rescue from a family with too many dogs and had not rec'd good care. However, he lived till 12 yrs which given the history along with cheap processes foods was pretty average for dogs these years. It is the painfulness of the death that hurts me. I truly believe we are designed to live in good health and simply transition peacefully when our prana is used up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> What a lovely tour, Norma. Enjoyed the pictures and the link.
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am very sorry to report the little pooch transitioned last nite about 11 pm. I rec'd a call at 8 a.m. informing me of this. It was in the arms of the wife and she was very grateful for that. I would like to believe that the treatment of the head chakra helped him release the life force. The pancreas was too far gone and there had been too much allopathic treatment that weakened his ability to heal. Thanks for caring.


I'm sorry.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the halloween costume! I saw it on Facebook.. Bev you could unravel one of your sweaters halfway and you'd be done  Have a great time.. we love hiking too. and it is probably what we would be doing all weekend in a place like that.. we do a lot of walking when we have our weekend getaways too!

Norma that was wonderful... after reading Ann's comment on the price of tea I thought I would go for a look.. and I found the prices amazing.. a burger and onion rings for 8.00 is a great price for around here unless it's McDonalds LOL and the conversion is almost half in US dollars so that makes it even more of a value.. I have always thought our prices were high..LOL 

Tanya I hope you can give the little pup some relief.. When we got our first Dachshund and took her to the vet we asked about what food to get for her.. she was a skittish little thing and shook all the time.. wined all the time and was not a pleasant dog to have but we took care of her and loved her and she calmed down some.. unfortunately she jumped off the bed or steps we are not sure and broke her back... The vet said there was probably some earlier damage before we got her and she was probably inbreed for show.. so she was just a frail thing... we were so upset.. but then we fell in love with Kiwi.. another rescue and she came with her problems too but we have worked them out.. Fritz was just 7 wks old when we got him.. so him being a brat is all on us LOL spoiled rotten but still a good dog.. He also was a rescue dog and our Humane Society interviewed us for him.. not just anyone was accepted  They both get the special diet for small dogs and everyone comments on how shinny their coats are and clean their teeth are.. there is no bad breath either.. We are fortunate to be able to keep up with their yearly vet visits.. 
These days the cost of having a pet is expensive. But for us well worth it..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> What a lovely tour, Norma. Enjoyed the pictures and the link. :S:S See you all Tues night!!


Have a great time :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Elizabeth, you are very welcome. She was a lovely person and not a bit grand.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am very sorry to report the little pooch transitioned last nite about 11 pm. I rec'd a call at 8 a.m. informing me of this. It was in the arms of the wife and she was very grateful for that. I would like to believe that the treatment of the head chakra helped him release the life force. The pancreas was too far gone and there had been too much allopathic treatment that weakened his ability to heal. Thanks for caring.


I'm so sorry... 12 years is a nice long life.. I wish he had a better upbringing he could of been more comfortable that is for sure.. Some times the dog dictates what they will eat though.. my big dog wouldn't eat the good stuff.. we tried and tried but she liked the store brand! we even tried to be sneaky and put some in a little at a time but that didn't fool her.. we would find the kibble left in the dish and the store brand gone..LOL we did exercise her a lot and she got 'good' goodies like carrots and apples but she was just a junk food junkie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so sorry the poor little dog has gone and I agree with you that you helped make it easier for all. I am so pleased.
I agree with you about the poverty issue. I thought it was interesting and she did a great deal for sustainable and organic farming. She made it the vogue and acceptable because of her position.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that burger would be so POSH :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Measured Disorder by Kristy Williams
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/measured-disorder

Mini Moods of Change by Frank O'Randle
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-moods-of-change

Cabled capelet by Jan Henley
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/cabled-capelet1

Now I have to go back to page 1 & start catching up! I have had to toss in the towel on the last part of the previous party - just too busy to keep up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> A Tour of Derbyshire...


(Back on page 1)
Lovely first glimpses, Norma. Are these your own photos? You have a good eye for angles.
Is that waterfall flowing uphill in the wind?
That Swizzle tour was interesting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm so sorry... 12 years is a nice long life.. I wish he had a better upbringing he could of been more comfortable that is for sure.. Some times the dog dictates what they will eat though.. my big dog wouldn't eat the good stuff.. we tried and tried but she liked the store brand! we even tried to be sneaky and put some in a little at a time but that didn't fool her.. we would find the kibble left in the dish and the store brand gone..LOL we did exercise her a lot and she got 'good' goodies like carrots and apples but she was just a junk food junkie


Unfortunately, animals are fed like people in this country--the Standard American Junk Food diet. They become addicted quite literally. That is one of the things that grains do. Think about how hard it is for humans to give up grains. They will go thru withdrawal and be nasty about it, too at the cravings can be very strong. That is why is is hard to wean the animals off the junk. But it can be done. My Tiny was very easy as he had been on the streets for 3 yrs before I took him. There is foraged for rodents, rabbits, birds and whatever. So he was thrilled to get the raw, organic chicken and told me so in a communication session. My other cats were not that hard to wean but the cat from my DIL/DS was impossible. He generally was not a nice cat, very spoiled, not cat like, and not nice to be around. My whole neighborhood felt that way about him. He looked and felt so much better on my species appropriate diet but still craved the junk which he stopped getting shortly after coming to me. Have no idea what happened to him when he left but am sure he got more vaccines and junk food, swelled up like a horse again and became sickly. If he wasn't so nasty and my finances were better I would have kept him, but my boundaries were seriously crossed. Can say, tho, that many people who have come to understand the relationship betw species appropriate diets and health and do work on switching their animals never regret it.

I am quite certain the diet was the prime cause of the disease state of this little pooch last nite and the vets just kept selling drugs and pushing for more kibble and processed canned foods. Personally, I feel this is criminal as all it does is rake in profits.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...one of my bamboo needles has been broken- they are about $16 to replace grrrrrr.


Oh, Julie! I'd be pretty upset, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I am about to start preparing lemons for a massive Lemon Curd (Lemon Honey/Cheese) making effort...


I hope this works out well for you, Julie. This is a twist on the old saying: "When life gives you lemons..."
;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry the poor little dog has gone and I agree with you that you helped make it easier for all. I am so pleased.
> I agree with you about the poverty issue. I thought it was interesting and she did a great deal for sustainable and organic farming. She made it the vogue and acceptable because of her position.


I am one that feels celebrities and the wealthy do have a moral/ethical responsibility to use their empowerment to promote healthy life styles and clean environmental practices. We have so many who have and do use their fame and fortune to promote corporatism at the expense of the general public.
Here we had Michelle Obama, for example, trying to promote organic foods in the White House. Unfortunately Obama climbed into bed with the GMO factions appointing drug and chemical people to head Agricultural and Health Depts. He is about to push another one as a new head of the FDA. Very frightening to watch how the powers that be are pushing the Codex A platform on the country. Codex supports GMOs, tagging every animal, including pets, chemical agriculture while destroying access to holistic, natural and historic medicine and diet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my clue 4 of WTLF....


Looks great, Sue. You've probably finished it by now, knowing you. 
I only managed to start the final clue last night - finished the first chart. I like that the charts are small - give you a feeling of accomplishing something.

I don't think that I posted mine to the end of clue 4. Here is is.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I leave you with two photos of the devil costume...


What a great job you did on that costume, Melanie!
You Lil Devil, you ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... I did swear in German when I first saw what had happened!...


So is German a pretty impressive swearing language?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> People will probably be interested in this link...feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale...


Thanks, Julie - came across something similar a while ago but never remember which is which. I've copied it for future reference.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I have never tasted lemon curd, I don't believe...


I am not sue that I have, either.
I *did* have a delicious lemon dessert once in a (Moroccan?) restaurant just outside of Paris. It appeared to be simply a frozen lemon - not sure if it had been scooped out & mixed with something & stuffed back in - but it had to be scraped into shavings to eat it. Sooo yummy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Tricia, love your finished horseshoe capelet.


Me, too - you did a great job on it, Tricai! 


> Over the weekend I upgraded my Iphone and Ipad mini to the latest operating system . . . . I can no longer get on KP at all on either of them...


Don't you love these upgrades that provide *LESS* than you had before?!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I found a lot of crocheted doilies.The little size could be ornaments, like snowflakes for the Christmas tree. Anyway, I am thinking of it as my treasure find for the day...


A nice treasure to find, for sure!!
The small ones *would* make nice stars for the tree - either of them could be hung in a window.
I am trying to picture if you could join the smaller ones to make a larger one - maybe if there were 6 points.
They are all lovely, though. Such a great memory of your grandmother. Your daughters would probably love to have one.

(& I know that Karen's eyes opened wide when she saw the pineapples ;-) )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Lemon Curd is very yummy...


I've copied your recipe for future reference! Sounds great. I love lemons. I know that Michael would enjoy it.


> I had an idea folk might already have the link, no harm in some repeats though.


I concur. We go through so much (even just here in LP) that it helps to see things again to remind us.
Maybe we should have a party called "The Best of LP" & bring up all of our favourite bits. ;-)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Haven't read the pattern but the scarf Measured Disorder sure looks like Entrelac but is not called that in the pattern notes. Could be a fun project regardless.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...she butt-dials me via facetime at least once a week


Uhm - half afraid to ask - but wht does "butt-dial mean?


> ...and she swipes like an impatient three-year old, lol.


Michael tells me that I am too impatient - we've come to expect instant results! It's not our fault when they don't deliver as promised!

ETA: Okay - 5 pages out of 38 in almost an hour & I had budgeted 30 minutes. Arrgh!! Gotta go tend to those tasks that are screaming at me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Julie! I'd be pretty upset, I think.


Ros has come to my rescue, and some replacements are somewhere winging their way to me. 
The Cleaning lady wanted to pay for them but I said no, but next time she came she brought Silver Beet, coffee, and something else, so all is well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope this works out well for you, Julie. This is a twist on the old saying: "When life gives you lemons..."
> ;-)


Nothing nicer than a spot of Lemon Curd! we are waiting till mid November to get the rest of the ingredients, then the cooking will begin! I might well be tempted to make myself some in between!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Sue. You've probably finished it by now, knowing you.
> I only managed to start the final clue last night - finished the first chart. I like that the charts are small - give you a feeling of accomplishing something.
> 
> I don't think that I posted mine to the end of clue 4. Here is is.


It is looking good, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So is German a pretty impressive swearing language?


It sounds rather erudite, but is quite as pithy!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Julie - came across something similar a while ago but never remember which is which. I've copied it for future reference.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Lurker 2 wrote:
> ...Lemon Curd is very yummy...
> 
> I've copied your recipe for future reference! Sounds great. I love lemons. I know that Michael would enjoy it.
> ...


That is great.
I think that could make for rather an interesting two weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Norma- thank you so much for the tour of Chatsworth House, long one of my favourite repositories of paintings- as I'm unlikely to be in Britain ever, again, this is the next best thing. I have yet to look up everything, might see what Wikipedia can come up with. The Mitfords were quite a bunch of ladies!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't you love these upgrades that provide *LESS* than you had before?!


Yes, like the forced Windows 10 upgrade which completely wiped every file off my computer. This is the newest computer and is the once that has given me non-stop grief since Aug'14. It just came home this week, still without its mouse but at least working faster than the Mac. Now it is an empty shell and Microsoft claims Lenovo did it and Lenovo claims Microsoft is responsible. A forced upgrade that failed and destroyed all data.
If I could reach thru a phone line, I would strangle someone. Yes the upgrades are really terrific. I think they are more about invasiveness than anything else.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Sue. You've probably finished it by now, knowing you.
> I only managed to start the final clue last night - finished the first chart. I like that the charts are small - give you a feeling of accomplishing something.
> 
> I don't think that I posted mine to the end of clue 4. Here is is.


How wonderful it is looking. Color is delicious. Think I could go on a diet of color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm sorry.


Me, too, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Sue. You've probably finished it by now, knowing you.
> I only managed to start the final clue last night - finished the first chart. I like that the charts are small - give you a feeling of accomplishing something.
> 
> I don't think that I posted mine to the end of clue 4. Here is is.


That looks great, Jane, and it's a lovely color!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think that I posted mine to the end of clue 4. Here is is.


Love those twisted stitches!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...If I could reach thru a phone line, I would strangle someone. ...


These are for you, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> These are for you, Tanya.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very interesting reading Norma. Thanks for the pictures of the beautiful estate and links to the history. 

So sorry to hear Of the little doggies passing Tanya. At least it was being loved when it transitioned and you helped ease some of his pain.

Ronie, I saw that zombie knitter on FB this morning too and couldn't resist sharing with Bev. Sure seemed like an easy one to put together.

Jane, your wtlf shawl is looking great. 
A "best of the lp" would be fun.
Just in case no one responded yet, butt dial is when you have your phone in your back pocket and when you sit it presses a dial button and you call someone when you didn't mean to.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

No, Jane. After I had said I would so this fortnight, I realised I didn't have any photos. I think because I lived there I never took any except family snaps. I had to trawl the internet. Shame on me


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think that I posted mine to the end of clue 4. Here is is.


That is lovely. I am afraid mine is at a standstill!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Norma- thank you so much for the tour of Chatsworth House, long one of my favourite repositories of paintings- as I'm unlikely to be in Britain ever, again, this is the next best thing. I have yet to look up everything, might see what Wikipedia can come up with. The Mitfords were quite a bunch of ladies!


I had read much of the Mitford ladies books before I went to Chatsworth. A feisty set of ladies for sure.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> These are for you, Tanya.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Sue. You've probably finished it by now, knowing you.
> I only managed to start the final clue last night - finished the first chart. I like that the charts are small - give you a feeling of accomplishing something.
> 
> I don't think that I posted mine to the end of clue 4. Here is is.


That is so beautiful, Jane! Your stitch definition is amazing!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... the Mitford ladies ..... A feisty set of ladies for sure.


For sure!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> These are for you, Tanya.


Needed a good laugh. They are perfect!!!
Guess I am not alone 😃


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I picked up that Measured Disorder scarf pattern.. Yes Tanya it is very similar to Entrelac (sp) with a slight difference.. but it works great with those handpainted yarns we all love and don't know what to do with  

Also Jane the shawl is looking wonderful.. I love that color and the depth of this pattern..very nice!

Well the Pumpkin is carved and waiting. the candy is bought and I have only sampled 2 pieces LOL 

I did get quite a few rows done on my Doghouse Shawl. It is so close to being done I have put my LE on the back burner for a little while.. I'll get it finished ups soon..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto?

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Caryn the zombie is great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.  That waterfall is something else. Would love to see it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I thought that as it was the weekend we would tour a few stately homes.
> The first one is the seat (home) of the Duke of Devonshire called Chatsworth House. We always took our exchange students here. They have been many of them, mostly French. We always bought them a guide book with lots of pictures as the House produces a French edition. Their reaction was Le Chateau! Tres manfique! It is stuffed with pictures and antiques. The family is very wealthy but they have to work hard for their money now. The late Duke was a very naughty boy with the ladies even in his old age and some treasures had to be sold to settle debts. There was a very unpleasant court case about blank cheques he had signed. Basically these ladies had defrauded him but had just stayed within the law. I have met both him and his wife many times. They are lovely people and not at all snobby but more about his wife shortly.
> http://www.chatsworth.org/
> The Dowager Duchess, called Deborah was a remarkable lady and belonged to the Mitford family.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to see you back, Elizabeth. You were missed.

Caryn, you have some nice yarn there. Love the zombie.

Tanya, so sorry about that little dog.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, hope you are enjoying a wonderful weekend.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--thanks fore checking out that faux entrelac pattern. May look thru my stash for something that would work for it. I seem to be into very simple knitting right now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks great, Jane. I haven't even started the final clue yet. I had to finish Dee's test knit. She hopes to,publish the pattern on 2nd if 3rd Nov. now I am concentrating on finishing Vanessa Ives as I would like to take it with me when we go away. Then I will start WTLF. I also gave a pair of socks I would like to finish.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Sue. You've probably finished it by now, knowing you.
> I only managed to start the final clue last night - finished the first chart. I like that the charts are small - give you a feeling of accomplishing something.
> 
> I don't think that I posted mine to the end of clue 4. Here is is.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is lovely. I am afraid mine is at a standstill!


Mine is, too, Norma.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lemon curd and lemon pie are yummy!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am not sue that I have, either.
> I *did* have a delicious lemon dessert once in a (Moroccan?) restaurant just outside of Paris. It appeared to be simply a frozen lemon - not sure if it had been scooped out & mixed with something & stuffed back in - but it had to be scraped into shavings to eat it. Sooo yummy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of projects you saw before, but now they are blocked--finally. The mink scarf, to remind, was the one with a grafted center line. I think it is looking pretty good now.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya those are all absolutely beautiful and I am a lover of bright colours so the moogly appeals particularly .
Jane ...another great start in a lovely colour .
Sue ...good luck with completeing things you want for your hols .
Norma ...the pics are lovely whether you cribbed them or not . As long as it carries a message it is of no importance .
Only had one knock this evening and as I had no treats in I sat still and whoever it was went away .Just hope it wasn't someone calling to tell me I had won a lot of money !


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya those are all absolutely beautiful and I am a lover of bright colours so the moogly appeals particularly .
> Jane ...another great start in a lovely colour .
> Sue ...good luck with completeing things you want for your hols .
> Norma ...the pics are lovely whether you cribbed them or not . As long as it carries a message it is of no importance .
> Only had one knock this evening and as I had no treats in I sat still and whoever it was went away .Just hope it wasn't someone calling to tell me I had won a lot of money !


There is hardly any individual trick/treating around here. The towns all seem to organize a little parade for the kids and then organize a haunted house and select doors to knock. No one ever comes down my country dead end road.

Glad you like the Moogly red. Hope someone else does, too, and buys it. It is actually quite warm for such an open lace pattern and amazingly light in weight.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Good to see you back, Elizabeth. You were missed.
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! It is good to be back!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

No trick or treaters here. Neighbor's 2 boys are the closest and they go by their parents, grandparents, and other family.

Just dunked my needles in a bucket of ice. You should have heard the hissing and seen the steam!  Real Halloween looking. 

Just finished the gansey I started during Julie's weeks. Hope it fits some needy child. On to the next wip or another hat for the children


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ....Well the Pumpkin is carved and waiting. the candy is bought and I have only sampled 2 pieces LOL
> 
> I did get quite a few rows done on my Doghouse Shawl. It is so close to being done I have put my LE on the back burner for a little while.. I'll get it finished ups soon..


Such self-control! Since we are in the middle of no where, we do not get trick or treaters. It took a while, but I finally learned to not expect them to come. 

I'm getting closer, too, on the Doghouse Shawl. One more of each row on the second chart and I can BO.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here are a couple of pics of projects you saw before, but now they are blocked--finally. The mink scarf, to remind, was the one with a grafted center line. I think it is looking pretty good now.


I sure hope all three of them get snapped up, Tanya. They are beautiful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> No trick or treaters here. Neighbor's 2 boys are the closest and they go by their parents, grandparents, and other family.
> 
> Just dunked my needles in a bucket of ice. You should have heard the hissing and seen the steam!  Real Halloween looking.


That must have been where all of the rain came from. 



> Just finished the gansey I started during Julie's weeks. Hope it fits some needy child. On to the next wip or another hat for the children


Congratulations, Tricia! I am sure someone will enjoy that wonderful Gansey!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Evening everyone ... hmmm it sounded spookier when I was thinking it!

We had 3 groups of kids.. 6 total and now the rain is pouring and with the school if your not there by 7:30p you can't get in. So I don't think I will be getting any more! The town has lots of places and party's for the kids so most just go there. 

Tanya your items are all very beautiful.. I love the mink! the grafting turned out really nice. and the blue one looks very soft.. I love the red too.. I think you well do very well!

Like I said we are getting a pretty good storm right now.. the same one Pam got earlier... (I saw that on the weather channel) It has just hit here in the last 30 mins or less.. So I'm off for the night.. I hope everyone had a great Halloween


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great job Tricia!! I hope we can see pictures...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> No trick or treaters here. Neighbor's 2 boys are the closest and they go by their parents, grandparents, and other family.
> 
> Just dunked my needles in a bucket of ice. You should have heard the hissing and seen the steam!  Real Halloween looking.
> 
> Just finished the gansey I started during Julie's weeks. Hope it fits some needy child. On to the next wip or another hat for the children


Do we get to see it Tricia?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Evening everyone ... hmmm it sounded spookier when I was thinking it!
> 
> We had 3 groups of kids.. 6 total and now the rain is pouring and with the school if your not there by 7:30p you can't get in. So I don't think I will be getting any more! The town has lots of places and party's for the kids so most just go there.
> 
> ...


We only had six also. And, yes, it was really stormy here earlier today. More moving in again later tonight. Stay safe!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE until Nov. 7, 2015; coupon code LOVEFALL 
McCowan Tunisian Cowl by Kim Davidson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mccowan-tunisian-cowl

Agnes Shawl by Caroline Wiens
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/agnes-shawl

Shocking news - just read this in the Kal Fantaics group:
_ the designer known as Meagheen Ryan has been exposed as a scammer. Her account (as well as several sock puppet accounts associated with her) have been deleted by TPTB on Ravelry._ 
Is this a hoax or what? What is a sock puppet account? Sounds like a joke.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing. That waterfall is something else. Would love to see it.
> 
> Sue


They don't let it run often as it has a reservoir which doesn't hold enough water. I have only seen it once.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, they are all beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Mine is, too, Norma.


I know we will finish eventually :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Only had one knock this evening and as I had no treats in I sat still and whoever it was went away .Just hope it wasn't someone calling to tell me I had won a lot of money !


We only had three groups. Usually we have many more. The village isn't very big so the children are safe but need to have an adult mostly for the traffic. We have very narrow roads. They are very sweet and polite and their costumes were great. I think there must have been a party somewhere.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Well done, Tricia. I saw the steam from red hot needles from here. I am looking forward to a photo :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Ronie, Norma, Toni.

I have the 2 Cinnamon Grace shawlettes on the blocking table now. Ran out of pins so one of them has no pins holding the lace edge. Will see how it dries with just manual manipulation.

Here is something for you chocoholics. Below all the recipes is an interesting video on raw chocolate, cacao. There is probably some new information for you to justify you addiction:

http://www.davidwolfe.com/hemp-cannabis-chocolate-recipes/


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thank you Ronie, Norma, Toni.
> 
> I have the 2 Cinnamon Grace shawlettes on the blocking table now. Ran out of pins so one of them has no pins holding the lace edge. Will see how it dries with just manual manipulation.
> 
> ...


I don't believe in tainting my cocoa/chocolate with "mary-jane". This is used in place of the 7-9 leaf female plant that is illegal to grow/use/buy. I have had 1/2 of 2 green & black brand semi-sweet bars and another brand. Would you believe that the percentage mysteriously were 70, 71, and 72 percent sequentially? What are the chances of me finding up to 77 percent for later? :XD:

I tried to find the patterns that britgal showed pictures of...Wanted to find the name of the pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I don't believe in tainting my cocoa/chocolate with "mary-jane". This is used in place of the 7-9 leaf female plant that is illegal to grow/use/buy. I have had 1/2 of 2 green & black brand semi-sweet bars and another brand. Would you believe that the percentage mysteriously were 70, 71, and 72 percent sequentially? What are the chances of me finding up to 77 percent for later? :XD:
> 
> I tried to find the patterns that britgal showed pictures of...Wanted to find the name of the pattern.


Karen do you really think I would be posting anything that was illegal!!!!!!!!

Hemp is not illegal to grow at this time in many parts of this country. Second, it is not a psychotropic plant and you will not get high from it. Third, hemp oil and seeds are highly nutritious and I would eat them all the time except for the cost as the oil is pricey and needs to be bought in smaller quantities as it can turn rancid if kept too long. That is why it is always in the refrigerator in HFSs.

For a chocoholic, I would think you would find the video very interesting and it was you in particular I was thinking about when I posted this. One fact discussed is that cacao is the biggest antioxidant in the world of plant foods.

EDIT: I tend to buy 88% chocolate from Black & Green and I think some of the Fair Trade chocolates make this high % bars. But they all have sugar and I prefer to look for non-sugary chocolates. Learning to use raw cacao and making my own healthy chocolate is what interests me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry for a double post


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*tamarque*-->I was commenting on the cannabis word. I have NO problem with crafting using Hemp.

*jscaplen*-->Here are more tatting possibles...the top group I need emailed to me as they are large.
http://www.nuperelle.net/drager/monstre/seahorsedragon.pdf
http://www.nuperelle.net/drager/monstre/MinidragerEng.pdf
http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/6577972/crazy-daisy-pdf-697k?da=y
www.keepandshare.com/doc/6577973/ice-crystal-pdf-810k?da=y
http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/6577975/starflower-pdf-213k?da=y

http://tennbrown.blogspot.com/
http://gracefulartsfiberstudio.blogspot.com/
http://bridgecitytatting.blogspot.com/
http://lacelovinlibrarian.blogspot.com/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Being as it is Sunday, I thought we would have lunch out and then visit my very favourite place, Haddon Hall.
Bakewell is the nearest town and very pretty little place with interesting shops. It is the home of the Bakewell Pudding. Purchased from here:
http://www.bakewellpuddingshop.co.uk/
I am sure that roast beef and Yorkshire pudding is on the menu and if there is room for the famous pudding and cream we will be full up!. We always took your student visitors for a taste of one. They usually pushed it around the plate suspiciously but once tasted they took some home for Maman! Any other Bakewell pudding is a poor imitation of the real thing

Once that has settled we will just pop down the road to Haddon Hall itself. It is a most gloriously romantic place. Although very old (12th. century) it was not used as a statement of power so has not been updated much. It has been a much loved holiday home of the Dukes of Rutland. It is carefully restored but has kept is atmosphere of a cosy family home. The rose garden in season is a must. The perfume, the roses and the views are breathtakingly beautiful. 
http://www.haddonhall.co.uk/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Being as it is Sunday, I thought we would have lunch out and then visit my very favourite place, Haddon Hall.
> Bakewell is the nearest town and very pretty little place with interesting shops. It is the home of the Bakewell Pudding. Purchased from here:
> http://www.bakewellpuddingshop.co.uk/
> I am sure that roast beef and Yorkshire pudding is on the menu and if there is room for the famous pudding and cream we will be full up!. We always took your student visitors for a taste of one. They usually pushed it around the plate suspiciously but once tasted they took some home for Maman! Any other Bakewell pudding is a poor imitation of the real thing
> ...


What a wonderful way to spend a Sunday afternoon! Thank you for sharing, Norma! I look forward to following your link when I get back home. (I'm supposed to be getting ready for church, not checking the latest on the computer.  )

See you all later!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here are a couple of pics of projects you saw before, but now they are blocked--finally. The mink scarf, to remind, was the one with a grafted center line. I think it is looking pretty good now.


Beautiful work on all of these Tanya. The mink scarf is gorgeous! Is the sale next weekend? I think these are all winners and will make great holiday gifts for people to buy!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> No trick or treaters here. Neighbor's 2 boys are the closest and they go by their parents, grandparents, and other family.
> 
> Just dunked my needles in a bucket of ice. You should have heard the hissing and seen the steam!  Real Halloween looking.
> 
> Just finished the gansey I started during Julie's weeks. Hope it fits some needy child. On to the next wip or another hat for the children


Oh, so that's you causing all this rain  Hope we can see that finished Guernsey. Some needy child is going to be so happy and warm. You sure do a wonderful thing with your knitting Tricia.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *tamarque*-->I was commenting on the cannabis word. I have NO problem with crafting using Hemp.
> 
> I know, their use of that word was a bit sensationalizing but their recipes are using hemp. And cannabis being legalized can be gotten without the psychotropic chemical.
> 
> I do hope you will read the recipes and watch the video as it taught me a lot about raw cacao which is easily found in HFSs in powder form.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Beautiful work on all of these Tanya. The mink scarf is gorgeous! Is the sale next weekend? I think these are all winners and will make great holiday gifts for people to buy!


Thank you Caryn. I hope you are right. People always say good things about the work but then don't want to spend the money. Am hoping this private school venue will bring out people with the finances to spend and it is a holiday event so people are coming expecting to spend.

Edit:: Yes the sale is next weekend.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--sounds like you have a great Sunday planned. The estate is quite beautiful but the rose garden in bloom sounds like ecstasy.

Love the medieval bridge. Always impresses me the engineering that went into these massive affairs and that has lasted all these centuries. Today after 20 or 30 yrs we have "modern" engineered structures that fail. And these older stone structures are so much more beautiful.

Hadden Hall is also a great piece of architecture but pardon me for not seeing this massive structure as a cozy family home--not unless there were a couple hundred people living there (LOL).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I


Normaedern said:


> Being as it is Sunday, I thought we would have lunch out and then visit my very favourite place, Haddon Hall.
> Bakewell is the nearest town and very pretty little place with interesting shops. It is the home of the Bakewell Pudding. Purchased from here:
> http://www.bakewellpuddingshop.co.uk/
> I am sure that roast beef and Yorkshire pudding is on the menu and if there is room for the famous pudding and cream we will be full up!. We always took your student visitors for a taste of one. They usually pushed it around the plate suspiciously but once tasted they took some home for Maman! Any other Bakewell pudding is a poor imitation of the real thing
> ...


Thanks so much for this lovely Sunday morning tour Norma. Sure would love to taste some of that pudding. The Haddon Hall is so amazing. It sure is well preserved. The rose gardens must be quite a sight to see (and smell).


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Once that has settled we will just pop down the road to Haddon Hall itself. It is a most gloriously romantic place. Although very old (12th. century) it was not used as a statement of power so has not been updated much. It has been a much loved holiday home of the Dukes of Rutland. It is carefully restored but has kept is atmosphere of a cosy family home. The rose garden in season is a must. The perfume, the roses and the views are breathtakingly beautiful.
> http://www.haddonhall.co.uk/


Oh, what gorgeous gardens and flowers! Do you think I could get that look on my wee acre? LOL!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Oh, what gorgeous gardens and flowers! Do you think I could get that look on my wee acre? LOL!


Not every English garden was of estate size. There are many beautiful gardens in very small places. I recall seeing a book on designing such gardens. So yes you can now become such a gardener. And an acre is not so wee a space.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I don't believe in tainting my cocoa/chocolate with "mary-jane". This is used in place of the 7-9 leaf female plant that is illegal to grow/use/buy. I have had 1/2 of 2 green & black brand semi-sweet bars and another brand. Would you believe that the percentage mysteriously were 70, 71, and 72 percent sequentially? What are the chances of me finding up to 77 percent for later? :XD:
> 
> I tried to find the patterns that britgal showed pictures of...Wanted to find the name of the pattern.


It's not illegal here!! LOL actually we all were wondering if we would see a lot of stoners walking around town and nothing has changed.. I have smelled in on a few customers but then that has always been that way..LOL It is expensive though.. not real sure how expensive but the 25% tax on it makes me think that! so there will still be those who get theirs under the table.. either way Oregon thinks it will help with the economy.. and it probably will. Less litigation's in our courts and jails.. and all that tax money has to help!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, you are quite right but in my defense I will say that it has that atmosphere of being loved. :XD:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Oh, what gorgeous gardens and flowers! Do you think I could get that look on my wee acre? LOL!


When I first moved here to Oregon and met my now husband he would take us on trips (my daughter and I) to see the State.. everytime we headed towards the coast and the Portland area I would see dozens and dozens of rose gardens.. I told him one day I was going to have my rose garden.. I'm still waiting but I have great plans for my back yard.. each year it gets better and better... one of these days I will have a nice little seating area surrounded by roses


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen thanks for the links they are wonderful... almost makes me want to dig out my tatting shuttle... (almost)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Not every English garden was of estate size. There are many beautiful gardens in very small places. I recall seeing a book on designing such gardens. So yes you can now become such a gardener. And an acre is not so wee a space.


Again you are right! There are books on English cottage garden design but it wouldn't have quite the same backdrop. It would still be pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Being as it is Sunday, I thought we would have lunch out and then visit my very favourite place, Haddon Hall.
> Bakewell is the nearest town and very pretty little place with interesting shops. It is the home of the Bakewell Pudding. Purchased from here:
> http://www.bakewellpuddingshop.co.uk/
> I am sure that roast beef and Yorkshire pudding is on the menu and if there is room for the famous pudding and cream we will be full up!. We always took your student visitors for a taste of one. They usually pushed it around the plate suspiciously but once tasted they took some home for Maman! Any other Bakewell pudding is a poor imitation of the real thing
> ...


Glorious!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glorious!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I was wondering is anyone else having a problem getting into the Grandmothers Pattern Book site?? I have been trying since last night and it just won't load.

Jane I have no idea what that is all about.. maybe she was taking money for patterns then not sending them out? I'm not sure what else she could be scamming... I never heard about the puppet thing either.. Maybe Elizabeth knows about it. She makes puppets..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma thank you for such a wonderful morning.. I had my coffee and browsed through the estate and shops.. very nice. Your Bakewell Pudding looks so good... it reminds me of some cheesecakes we use to get when we were younger.. it has been a long time now that I have seen cheesecake that was actually cooked through.. most now that you can buy are more like a custard.. at least around here.. I bet big city's like New York would have those wonderful cheesecakes like I remember


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, you are quite right but in my defense I will say that it has that atmosphere of being loved. :XD:


 No cause for apology or defense. You know me by now-always quick to point out little realities. Hope your day is wonderful and gorgeous. We are having grey and drizzles right now. So actually wish I could join you in a gorgeous day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Norma thank you for such a wonderful morning.. I had my coffee and browsed through the estate and shops.. very nice. Your Bakewell Pudding looks so good... it reminds me of some cheesecakes we use to get when we were younger.. it has been a long time now that I have seen cheesecake that was actually cooked through.. most now that you can buy are more like a custard.. at least around here.. I bet big city's like New York would have those wonderful cheesecakes like I remember


NY Cheesecake still has its reputation. But must admit to not having had any in years.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> When I first moved here to Oregon and met my now husband he would take us on trips (my daughter and I) to see the State.. everytime we headed towards the coast and the Portland area I would see dozens and dozens of rose gardens.. I told him one day I was going to have my rose garden.. I'm still waiting but I have great plans for my back yard.. each year it gets better and better... one of these days I will have a nice little seating area surrounded by roses


Pics when it all comes together, please! Sounds absolutely fabulous!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I was wondering is anyone else having a problem getting into the Grandmothers Pattern Book site?? I have been trying since last night and it just won't load.
> 
> Jane I have no idea what that is all about.. maybe she was taking money for patterns then not sending them out? I'm not sure what else she could be scamming... I never heard about the puppet thing either.. Maybe Elizabeth knows about it. She makes puppets..


 Hmmm? Did I miss something here? Couple weeks ago I had difficulty opening up patterns. Don't open the site very often so just thought it was my computer as it often is.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Being as it is Sunday, I thought we would have lunch out and then visit my very favourite place, Haddon Hall.
> Bakewell is the nearest town and very pretty little place with interesting shops. It is the home of the Bakewell Pudding. Purchased from here:
> http://www.bakewellpuddingshop.co.uk/
> I am sure that roast beef and Yorkshire pudding is on the menu and if there is room for the famous pudding and cream we will be full up!. We always took your student visitors for a taste of one. They usually pushed it around the plate suspiciously but once tasted they took some home for Maman! Any other Bakewell pudding is a poor imitation of the real thing
> ...


I have so enjoyed your photos and links, Norma. We have visited the the area frequently over the years being so close in North Staffordshire and we love it. We were in Buxton a coule of times last month for concerts in the Opera House and Arts Pavilion. Haddon Hall is very much a family favourite too and we love the market in Bakewell on a Monday morning though we haven't been yet this year.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thank you Caryn. I hope you are right. People always say good things about the work but then don't want to spend the money. Am hoping this private school venue will bring out people with the finances to spend and it is a holiday event so people are coming expecting to spend.
> 
> Edit:: Yes the sale is next weekend.


I hope you do well, Tanya. Your items are lovely - I especially like the Moogly (sp?) shawl in that gorgeous colour.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Jane I have no idea what that is all about.. maybe she was taking money for patterns then not sending them out? I'm not sure what else she could be scamming... I never heard about the puppet thing either.. Maybe Elizabeth knows about it. She makes puppets..


I am so angry about this that this will be my only post about it. A sock puppet account is an additional (one or many and she made many) account that has been set up. It is not allowed to have more than one account on Ravelry. She was using the other accounts as if they were different people from her family. As of this morning, there were 56 pages (!!!) on this issue in the Demon Trolls group. To get additional information on the issue, please go to the Demon Trolls group and you will see a thread for it, I think the thread has 'Ryan' in the title. I read only the first page before becoming physically ill over what she has done.

She has done a great disservice to all designers and the knitting community at large. There is enough hardship, sadness, etc., in the world that to prey on others for your own gain is simply the lowest of the low in my book. I have instructed all the moderators in the doghouse group to delete any mention of the issue. I do not want to give her any more 'publicity' than this merits - which should be none. I am not getting off my soapbox - I am too enraged to do that, yet. However, I am going to stop typing and not revisit the issue here. Thanks for letting me vent a little.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> No cause for apology or defense. You know me by now-always quick to point out little realities. Hope your day is wonderful and gorgeous. We are having grey and drizzles right now. So actually wish I could join you in a gorgeous day.


The day has been gloriously sunny and warm. Yesterday was like yours....lights on all day. Yuck!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I have so enjoyed your photos and links, Norma. We have visited the the area frequently over the years being so close in North Staffordshire and we love it. We were in Buxton a coule of times last month for concerts in the Opera House and Arts Pavilion. Haddon Hall is very much a family favourite too and we love the market in Bakewell on a Monday morning though we haven't been yet this year.


I thought you would know it. I do miss the concerts. I hope you enjoyed them. How are things?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, those all are beautiful.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Here are a couple of pics of projects you saw before, but now they are blocked--finally. The mink scarf, to remind, was the one with a grafted center line. I think it is looking pretty good now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I thought you would know it. I do miss the concerts. I hope you enjoyed them. How are things?


It is hard going at the moment, Norma (thanks for asking). I am trying to get some "normal" back but then the waves of grief just overtake me. He was the first of my baby brothers, I held him within minutes of his birth (at home) and fell in love. It is so hard to accept he will be no longer there.

May I take this oportunity to thank all of you for your thoughtful comments and prayers. It does help to know that so many of you understand and give your support. Thank you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I wasn't at home for Hallowe'en as I went to watch my GD play soccer. It wasn't a game or anything, just little five year olds learning to kick the ball around, but a lot of fun to watch. My DH was very fatigued so I drove him home after that and I went back up for the evening, to help with getting the pumpkins cleaned out, seeds cooked up, and then off trick or treating with the GKs. Jackson, at two, really doesn't understand it, other than knowing you dress up, go to people's houses, knock and the people out candy in your basket, you say 'trick or treat" when you get there and "thank you" afterwards. It was cute to watch. It has been a long time since I went out with my children. I really don't think so many people go around door to door now, since the malls, churches etc now have parties. I came home with a bunch of candy that my DD didn't get to hand out, and didn't need lying around.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Being as it is Sunday, I thought we would have lunch out and then visit my very favourite place, Haddon Hall.
> Bakewell is the nearest town and very pretty little place with interesting shops. It is the home of the Bakewell Pudding. Purchased from here:
> http://www.bakewellpuddingshop.co.uk/
> I am sure that roast beef and Yorkshire pudding is on the menu and if there is room for the famous pudding and cream we will be full up!. We always took your student visitors for a taste of one. They usually pushed it around the plate suspiciously but once tasted they took some home for Maman! Any other Bakewell pudding is a poor imitation of the real thing
> ...


Wonderful tour and photos, Norma!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Help, I am in trouble. ...I drive right by this fiber warehouse...


Yup - sounds like trouble. Have you already picked up the mannequin? Did you escape the temptation?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Guess I just have to ride it out and rest until I feel better. ...


Sorry that you are feeling poorly, Caryn. I hope it passes quickly - has passed already - since I am so behind reading this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Bessie who lived in this cottage over the road from our house showed me how to make it.


Great memory, I am sure.
Love the pic!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yup - sounds like trouble. Have you already picked up the mannequin? Did you escape the temptation?


 Yes, got the mannequin the day I posted. And I successfully escaped temptation. Everyone here jumped in with humor and admonitions along with my creating a time crunch I side stepped the cravings. However, am hoping to do well enough at the craft fair that making a special trip to buy more alpaca and organic cotton won't be so guilt ridden.

The mannequin is actually pretty nice--small enough to not hog too much space but big enough to allow more than 1 item to be displayed on it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...One of my hens.


Funny - needs a caption.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda --so glad to hear from you; have been thinking about you and hoping the sharpness of a new void in your life is softening a bit. 

Thank you Linda and Sue for your kind comments on my projects. That red is actually a tonal and I wish I could remember what yarn I used. Now how could that have happened!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I wasn't at home for Hallowe'en as I went to watch my GD play soccer. It wasn't a game or anything, just little five year olds learning to kick the ball around, but a lot of fun to watch. My DH was very fatigued so I drove him home after that and I went back up for the evening, to help with getting the pumpkins cleaned out, seeds cooked up, and then off trick or treating with the GKs. Jackson, at two, really doesn't understand it, other than knowing you dress up, go to people's houses, knock and the people out candy in your basket, you say 'trick or treat" when you get there and "thank you" afterwards. It was cute to watch. It has been a long time since I went out with my children. I really don't think so many people go around door to door now, since the malls, churches etc now have parties. I came home with a bunch of candy that my DD didn't get to hand out, and didn't need lying around.
> 
> Sue


Great photos, Sue, and sounds like fun for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda --so glad to hear from you; have been thinking about you and hoping the sharpness of a new void in your life is softening a bit.


And from me, too, Linda.{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one ...The Liz Stole I knitted with Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply.💞


Both are beautiful - fantastic knitting!
I have yet to do the Liz stole. I love the colour that you chose.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--so sorry DH is not feeling his oats too well. To be expected with those treatments. They are brutal on the body. 

Your Halloween pics of the GKs are cute. Glad you had a good time with them. Two can be such a fun age (when they are not terrible).

Jane--Hope you are settling back down after your trip to Michael. You haven't spoken about it--or did I miss some posts. So much chatting here it is really hard to catch up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I am working against the calendar and clock....


You are so generous with your time & skill, Tricia!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> We couldn't take Jackson, he loves squishing yummy yarn. He would have a trolley load filled to overflowing. 😀💞


That would certainly defeat the purpose!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...they are all winging their way to you....


You are such a sweetheart, Ros!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You are so generous with your time & skill, Tricia!


Good that you felt like popping in Linda .I have been thinking of you .
Good pics Sue and lovely for you to be with family .Sorry DH is feeling weary after his treatments .He must take care while the immune system has been attacked .
Those shots are super Norma .Roast beef etc would have been very acceptable . :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Well I'm going to go finish up Elizabeths shawl.. the 'Doghouse shawl' is anyone else doing this?? ...


I guess you are finished by now. I have been working on it in fits & starts because other things are demanding my time. I am working on the last section, though. Some nice FOs showing up. My favourite is Sylvie's - a great vintage look.

This was such fun. I hope Elizabeth makes it an annual thing like the yearly scarf. (She's looking daggers in my direction now.) Both are great ideas. I know that it wasn't easy to get the design out so quickly - people were champing at the bit to get started.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Norma and Julie.. it is hard and her story isn't making sense so this could drag on for awhile...


In trying to move through the posts so quickly, I missed the first reference to this - I hope whatever is happening works out okay.


> I have set aside the LE...I have about 15 rows to go and hope to get it done soon but I'm not as enthused about it as I was...


Please don't abandon it - you'll love it when it's done. 
Actually, the only stitch marker that I used was for the centre because I worked the reps through it a few times. I think you should do a row a day & then work on something else. That way, you won't lose touch with it but it won't be so stressful, either. 
I find if you leave something for a while, it can be really hard to get back at it - even if you really want to. You've already invested so much in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Norma...Glad you were able to make it to your mother's bedside; having the opportunity to say goodbye and hold our loved one's hand is valuable to our souls. ...


I agree, Norma - glad that you had that time with her.

ETA: Whew - managed to make it to page 15. I have to go tend to pressing matters - that doesn't mean ironing, though - of which I do very little.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great memory, I am sure.
> Love the pic!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Oh, finished 2nd prayer shawl!
> This is from Oceans of Love...


Great job, Tricia! So nice & colourful - sure to lift her spirits.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Elizabeth ...shame that the action of others has an effect on you and hope for calming vibes to travel to you .
Just made a pair of mittens for each of the younger GSons .Pattern on Ravelry .Aran yarn .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I picked up the torso mannequin which is probably well worth the $30 ...


Sounds like a good deal. I would love to have one but not at the prices that I have seen. 


> The woman selling it told me about some groups for handmade things on Facebook--local ones where people, as on Freecycle, have to come to pick up their wares. So no mailings.


I hope that works out for you. Much more time efficient if you can go this route & eliminate all the time devoted to preparing for a fair. But then going to the fair has a lot more to it than just selling your wares.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ...shame that the action of others has an effect on you and hope for calming vibes to travel to you .
> Just made a pair of mittens for each of the younger GSons .Pattern on Ravelry .Aran yarn .


Those owl mittens are so cute. And the colors are definitely little boy colors.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... in the meantime he will try to amuse himself.😍


Yes, he will - he's good at that. 
Little sweetie pie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Hope you had a wonderful visit with Michael. ...


Yes - thanks. It was pretty tiring, though since I never rented a car - lots of walking & my knees were killing me but they didn't give out all together, thankfully.
It was so nice to spend time with my sweet little boy... and he kept saying how glad he was that I was there.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I wasn't at home for Hallowe'en as I went to watch my GD play soccer. It wasn't a game or anything, just little five year olds learning to kick the ball around, but a lot of fun to watch. My DH was very fatigued so I drove him home after that and I went back up for the evening, to help with getting the pumpkins cleaned out, seeds cooked up, and then off trick or treating with the GKs. Jackson, at two, really doesn't understand it, other than knowing you dress up, go to people's houses, knock and the people out candy in your basket, you say 'trick or treat" when you get there and "thank you" afterwards. It was cute to watch. It has been a long time since I went out with my children. I really don't think so many people go around door to door now, since the malls, churches etc now have parties. I came home with a bunch of candy that my DD didn't get to hand out, and didn't need lying around.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Cute


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess you are home Jane?


I flew back on Tuesday - but then there was the 3 1/2 hour drive home. Lots of stuff to catch up on here at home & I couldn't afford to start reading LP because it consumes hours - especially when you get behind.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Linda.{{{{HUGS}}}}


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do we get to see it Tricia?


Give me a chance to block it. I need to knit faster, everything for the children's home will be delivered Thanksgiving week. So instead of 6-7 weeks I only have 4 weeks. The good side, more time for personal gifts and maybe start Elizabeth's Doghouse shawl. Better get another bucket of ice. :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope that works out for you. Much more time efficient if you can go this route & eliminate all the time devoted to preparing for a fair. But then going to the fair has a lot more to it than just selling your wares.


I found mine thru Craigslist. Does this operate in your neck of the woods?

I also found some used ones online --prices ranging from $45-70.00 and full size ones. Mine is just the torso on a stand. it was designed for jewelry but has the neck and arms and hands.

Agree, new ones are very pricey. My body mannequin was a $20 find but it is not in great shape. Need to make a new set of feet for it or buy the pole with feet at about $40.00

Try searching for pre-owned or used mannequins or dress forms. Sorry but didn't bookmark those sites.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ...shame that the action of others has an effect on you and hope for calming vibes to travel to you .
> Just made a pair of mittens for each of the younger GSons .Pattern on Ravelry .Aran yarn .


 :thumbup: nice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A bit late - but thank you everyone for welcoming me back - I am only now catching up with my first post in this party.
Page 18 - of 46. Oh dear :-(

I was just steaming my Mountain Trails & had moved the mattress cater-corner to the boxspring so that I could reach the top part on the right. When I got to the left side, my back was complaining a bit so I though that I would sit down on the corner of the mattress as I worked. Bad idea. There was no boxspring under that part & I went for a hard sit-down. Silly girl!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - thanks. It was pretty tiring, though since I never rented a car - lots of walking & my knees were killing me but they didn't give out all together, thankfully.
> It was so nice to spend time with my sweet little boy... and he kept saying how glad he was that I was there.


That's so nice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope that works out for you. Much more time efficient if you can go this route & eliminate all the time devoted to preparing for a fair. But then going to the fair has a lot more to it than just selling your wares.


There are always pro's and con's to everything. Working online may spare you the hauling and face-to-face contacts and the set up attractive tables and weather, etc, however, there is a lot of work I have discovered in trying to establish yourself online. Photography is critical for example and I discover that many people pay professionals to do theirs. That can be a big expense.

I am losing it--posted about mannequins and now again, but could erase it and not bore you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That's so nice.


Yes, happy for you that it was a good time seeing Michael.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, you and your family will still in my prayers {{{hugs}}}


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A bit late - but thank you everyone for welcoming me back - I am only now catching up with my first post in this party.
> Page 18 - of 46. Oh dear :-(
> 
> I was just steaming my Mountain Trails & had moved the mattress cater-corner to the boxspring so that I could reach the top part on the right. When I got to the left side, my back was complaining a bit so I though that I would sit down on the corner of the mattress as I worked. Bad idea. There was no boxspring under that part & I went for a hard sit-down. Silly girl!


Hope there are no ill effects, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, you and your family will still in my prayers {{{hugs}}}


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, the pumpkin and the monster are so cute :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful tour and photos, Norma!


Thanks, Pam :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ...shame that the action of others has an effect on you and hope for calming vibes to travel to you .
> Just made a pair of mittens for each of the younger GSons .Pattern on Ravelry .Aran yarn .


I agree with you and will also send calm!

Love, love the mitts :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I was wondering is anyone else having a problem getting into the Grandmothers Pattern Book site?? I have been trying since last night and it just won't load.
> 
> Jane I have no idea what that is all about.. maybe she was taking money for patterns then not sending them out? I'm not sure what else she could be scamming... I never heard about the puppet thing either.. Maybe Elizabeth knows about it. She makes puppets..


I just tried. Failed the first time but loaded the second time. Maybe they have been updating. Pretty Entrelac designs.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> You are so generous with your time & skill, Tricia!


   
Just using the skill and talent God gives me for His glory and to bring comfort to others. 318 prayer shawls made and dedicated since we began.

Oh, the lady in Mexico is so amazed someone who does not know her, personally, made a prayer shawl for her. Maybe it will start a group in Mexico.  A group has started in a couple of surrounding towns after someone there received a prayer shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ...shame that the action of others has an effect on you and hope for calming vibes to travel to you .
> Just made a pair of mittens for each of the younger GSons .Pattern on Ravelry .Aran yarn .


Just not too sure what the creature is? they look fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I flew back on Tuesday - but then there was the 3 1/2 hour drive home. Lots of stuff to catch up on here at home & I couldn't afford to start reading LP because it consumes hours - especially when you get behind.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Give me a chance to block it. I need to knit faster, everything for the children's home will be delivered Thanksgiving week. So instead of 6-7 weeks I only have 4 weeks. The good side, more time for personal gifts and maybe start Elizabeth's Doghouse shawl. Better get another bucket of ice. :lol:


Did not mean to put pressure on you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Hope there are no ill effects, Jane.


Me, too, Jane!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Just made a pair of mittens for each of the younger GSons .Pattern on Ravelry .Aran yarn .


Ann, I love these little owl mitts! So cute!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I was just steaming my Mountain Trails & had moved the mattress cater-corner to the boxspring so that I could reach the top part on the right. When I got to the left side, my back was complaining a bit so I though that I would sit down on the corner of the mattress as I worked. Bad idea. There was no boxspring under that part & I went for a hard sit-down. Silly girl!


Ouch! Who knew that blocking could be so dangerous?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda glad to hear from you. Continued (((hugs)))) as needed. 

Ronie, I love that heavy cream cheese cake too, but haven't had it in ages. Where I lived in NY there was a monastery called New Skete and the nuns made and sold the cheese cake in all kinds of flavors! It was the best I ever had. 

Sue, the grandkids look so cute in their costumes. Glad you had a fun time with them. Hope your DH got some rest and is feeling better. 

Ann, those little owl mitts are so cute. Bet the grandkids will love them. 

Jane, glad your visit with Michael was good, and how sweet that he told you he was glad you came. It must have made all the walking and traveling worth it!
Sure hope that blocking accident didn't hurt too bad. That was not a fun thing to do! Were you able to finish blocking?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Just using the skill and talent God gives me for His glory and to bring comfort to others. 318 prayer shawls made and dedicated since we began.
> 
> Oh, the lady in Mexico is so amazed someone who does not know her, personally, made a prayer shawl for her. Maybe it will start a group in Mexico.  A group has started in a couple of surrounding towns after someone there received a prayer shawl.


How nice. I didn't realize you did not know this woman in Mexico. Had wondered how you knew her but didn't get around to asking you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Elizabeth, or anyone else who may know--how do you ask general questions on Ravelry. For example trying to find discussion on this Grandmother's Patterns issue. Or how to add an event on the calendar there? Or another general question. Tried the chat help and it was worse than useless.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Linda glad to hear from you. Continued (((hugs)))) as needed.


Sending more hugs and prayers your way, Linda. Give yourself lots of time to process and grieve. <3



> Ronie, I love that heavy cream cheese cake too,...


Me, too! Me, too!!! I break out the recipes and make one for a birthday now and then. I sure don't dare make them anymore often than that!!!



> Sue, the grandkids look so cute in their costumes. Glad you had a fun time with them. Hope your DH got some rest and is feeling better.


:thumbup: I hope your DH is feeling better also, Sue.



> Ann, those little owl mitts are so cute. Bet the grandkids will love them.


They turned out very cute!



> Jane, glad your visit with Michael was good, and how sweet that he told you he was glad you came. It must have made all the walking and traveling worth it!
> Sure hope that blocking accident didn't hurt too bad. That was not a fun thing to do! Were you able to finish blocking?


It must have been fun to see him blossom in his new environment also.  I hope you are feeling ok after that quick sit down. :?

(Thank you for the wonderful summary, Caryn!!! I appreciate it!)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Just using the skill and talent God gives me for His glory and to bring comfort to others. 318 prayer shawls made and dedicated since we began.
> 
> Oh, the lady in Mexico is so amazed someone who does not know her, personally, made a prayer shawl for her. Maybe it will start a group in Mexico. A group has started in a couple of surrounding towns after someone there received a prayer shawl.


What an accomplishment, Tricia! How special!!!

Isn't it amazing how something we think is so simple is such a blessing to someone else?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Usually, I don't have any trouble opening Grandmother's Patterns, but the one from yesterday doesn't seem to want to open.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Don;t know if anyone else gets this yarn newsletter so am sending it to you.
This woman has a set of yarn colors matched to nature, etc. I find the colors in relation to the source of the color inspiration spectacular and thought you would like them, too.

http://www.expressionfiberarts.com/categories/wool-sock-yarn.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue such cute little guy's... I loved Halloween when the kids were little like that!! 

Elizabeth I'm so sorry to upset you.. I was refering to the question that Jane had.. I guess this lady did a real number on everyone.. I like the idea of no publicity for her.. end of subject 

I'm kinda glad others are having issues with the site too.. only because it means it is not my computer.. we have DSL and I run wireless and it is unpredictable at times.. 

Well I took pictures of my LE not finished but I thought since I was taking pictures why not take them all.. I got the Advent scarf in there unblocked but it's proof I did do it.. LOL the entrlac cowl.. unblocked still but then I did do it so I thought I'd add it.. then also a cowl that I am working on.. and my Doghouse shawl.. Oh I got it done.. I did 4 repeats of chart B and its plenty big.. I saw the part about switching back to our smaller size needles and when I was done with it for the day and there sat the smaller needles.. I never did change them.. so it is large enough and I didn't understand the bind off and I made up my own beaded bind off..LOL I am hoping the stress around here will calm down to get back to my LE.. Thanks Jane you are right letting it sit too long will not be wise.. I am going to commit to a few rows a day...  Well anyway all pictures are taken and every picture on my camera loaded!!! again!!!! so I spend the better part of a half hour deleting.. I was thinking how lucky is this button.. I can delete all on my camera SD card and not have to do it manually.. there went those pictures... then I see the tab.. that I can delete all the ones that are titled.. Doghouse Shawl.. oops... there went those pics too... so now a hour later I am ready to share my Doghouse shawl!! I will block the others and take pics then.. with in the next few days.. grrrr.... did I mention stress in my home right now... LOL I have to laugh or I'd cry.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Don;t know if anyone else gets this yarn newsletter so am sending it to you.
> This woman has a set of yarn colors matched to nature, etc. I find the colors in relation to the source of the color inspiration spectacular and thought you would like them, too.
> 
> http://www.expressionfiberarts.com/categories/wool-sock-yarn.html


Oh my gosh I love that yarn.. now I need to win the lottery and buy several skeins..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh I love that yarn.. now I need to win the lottery and buy several skeins..


Right. Or get a money tree planted and going.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue such cute little guy's... I loved Halloween when the kids were little like that!!
> 
> Elizabeth I'm so sorry to upset you.. I was refering to the question that Jane had.. I guess this lady did a real number on everyone.. I like the idea of no publicity for her.. end of subject
> 
> ...


Looks great, Ronie!  Lovely in that bare yarn and also the beads look great with it. Well done!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Don;t know if anyone else gets this yarn newsletter so am sending it to you.
> This woman has a set of yarn colors matched to nature, etc. I find the colors in relation to the source of the color inspiration spectacular and thought you would like them, too.
> 
> http://www.expressionfiberarts.com/categories/wool-sock-yarn.html


Thanks Tanya. That is so cool how the yarn colors so totally relate to the colors of nature. Just lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Tides of Changeby Frank O'Randle
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tides-of-change

Let's take a walkby maanel
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lets-take-a-walk

Lace Cowlby Carrie Ho
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-cowl-9

Mimosa Scarf by Shui Kuen Kozinski
http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/mimosa/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Looks great, Ronie!  Lovely in that bare yarn and also the beads look great with it. Well done!


Thanks Pam... I hope it looks great off the mat  I don't have a lot of experience with bare wool.. I hope the beads give it a nice drape


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue such cute little guy's... I loved Halloween when the kids were little like that!!
> 
> Elizabeth I'm so sorry to upset you.. I was refering to the question that Jane had.. I guess this lady did a real number on everyone.. I like the idea of no publicity for her.. end of subject
> 
> ...


Sorry you had so many camera problems Ronie. The shawl came out great. Very delicate looking and the little beads go perfectly!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hugs very much appreciated Toni and Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Pam... I hope it looks great off the mat  I don't have a lot of experience with bare wool.. I hope the beads give it a nice drape


It looks beautiful, Ronie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--Your Doghouse shawl came out beautifully. Leaving it white/natural would be great, or dye it as you will. There is something, energetically, about white that is very clear.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just saw some pics of GD:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya. That is so cool how the yarn colors so totally relate to the colors of nature. Just lovely.


It is startling how accurate she was creating those color matches and they have such a vibrancy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just saw some pics of GD:


Great photos, Tanya! She's beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sorry you had so many camera problems Ronie. The shawl came out great. Very delicate looking and the little beads go perfectly!


From me too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos, Tanya! She's beautiful!


Thanks Pam. We think so and now she probably does, too (lol).
Can't believe she turned 5 and started kindergarten this year.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Pam. We think so and now she probably does, too (lol).
> Can't believe she turned 5 and started kindergarten this year.


It's amazing how quickly they gow up.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Elizabeth I'm so sorry to upset you.. I was refering to the question that Jane had.. I guess this lady did a real number on everyone.. I like the idea of no publicity for her.. end of subject


No worries, Ronie! You didn't upset me. I was already upset about it and just wanted to answer your question about what a sock puppet account was while venting. Two-for-th-price-of-one kind of thing. 



Ronie said:


> I am ready to share my Doghouse shawl!! I will block the others and take pics then.. with in the next few days.. grrrr.... did I mention stress in my home right now... LOL I have to laugh or I'd cry.. LOL


It turned out beautifully, Ronie! Looks like wings! Well done!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth, or anyone else who may know--how do you ask general questions on Ravelry. For example trying to find discussion on this Grandmother's Patterns issue. Or how to add an event on the calendar there? Or another general question. Tried the chat help and it was worse than useless.


I don't know the answers to your questions, Tanya. Sorry. I know there is a group that deals with finding patterns, but have no idea what the group name is. Most people ask 'group specific' questions. There are several 'general' groups on Ravelry and I suppose you could ask questions there. If it is the wrong place, they will direct you to where you might find a better place to ask the question. You might try the group, For The Love Of Ravelry, which is a general group. Sorry I can't be more help than that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm glad you all like my shawl.. I also agree with the natural color.. When I was done I toss what little I had left in the Knit Picks stash and noticed the difference between it and the white.. I really like the natural color the best!

Elizabeth I am glad you like the shawl.. I need to go into the Ravelry page and see how others blocked theirs..  


Tanya your granddaughter is beautiful... and I love her costume!! its perfect for her..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not mean to put pressure on you.


You didn't. Learning I lost 3 weeks to get things made for the children's home did that. I had planned to block it today but life happens. I manage to get into these situations without any help. I plan to start earlier next year - do a little along with other projects (if these are OK.) Make them my go/break projects.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> How nice. I didn't realize you did not know this woman in Mexico. Had wondered how you knew her but didn't get around to asking you.


Her daughter and son-in-law are in my Bible study class. SIL is pastor's son. All church connection. I have prayer shawls from coast to coast and now beyond our south border. All are relation or friends of church members.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> You didn't. Learning I lost 3 weeks to get things made for the children's home did that. I had planned to block it today but life happens. I manage to get into these situations without any help. I plan to start earlier next year - do a little along with other projects (if these are OK.) Make them my go/break projects.


 :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I want to try socks next year. I get started on one, get involved with prayer shawls and lace knitting and end up frogging the sock to get the needles. 

Maybe we can have a lace sock kal. The good thing about not having a lot of needles is it limits the number of projects going at any given time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just saw some pics of GD:


What a cutie! I love her smile.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hang in there, Ronie. One breath at a time.

Your Doghouse Shawl looks beautiful!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those colors are incredible on those hand-painted yarns, Tanya. Wow! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Do universities still have parent visiting day for freshmen?...


No idea - but that might be an American thing.
The Senate will be having a swearing in ceremony for the pages with all of the big wigs. I am afraid that it will be March - might cause havoc with our plans for France. I was talking about it with the assistant of the head of security & protocol at the parliament building. Michael gave me the grand tour - people were going around in guided groups & we could go pretty well anywhere - he was do proud - we even ate in the Parliament cafeteria...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Considering I've had my soft palette removed...


I am trying to get my head around that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Here are the two hats I have made .


Nice work - really like the Autism Awareness hat.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

GD is a lovely child Tanya .She seems very happy with her outfit .
Ronie ...a great shawl .shame about the camera antics .
Tricia ...so lovely to bring so much happiness to those you don't know .
Jane ...hope you are getting back to normal after your exciting trip to see Michael .
Tanya those are very beautiful colours .
Thanks for the comments about the mitts .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> My latest is a Rainbow Jacket. I think I included the cap before.


You do such wonderful, colourful work, Tricia!
It would be amazing to see all of the people who have benefited from your selfless knitting/giving gathered in one spot.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am finally feeling human again...


Glad that you are feeling better, Caryn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am not going to do any MKALs in November, so I can try and finish a bunch of WIPs.


This is my plan, too - but such plans have been thwarted before!!


> I am hoping there will be another Advent Calendar Scarf this year...


I was following the chat on her group - I am thinking that she is still not well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Vita Cowl. ..


That is really nice, Bev. The colours are perfect for the fall.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Don;t know if anyone else gets this yarn newsletter so am sending it to you.
> This woman has a set of yarn colors matched to nature, etc. I find the colors in relation to the source of the color inspiration spectacular and thought you would like them, too.
> 
> http://www.expressionfiberarts.com/categories/wool-sock-yarn.html


She is very clever with a wonderful eye for colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, your shawl by Elizabeth is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Just saw some pics of GD:


She is very cute :thumbup: and looks as though she is enjoying herself :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> I want to try socks next year. I get started on one, get involved with prayer shawls and lace knitting and end up frogging the sock to get the needles.
> 
> Maybe we can have a lace sock kal. The good thing about not having a lot of needles is it limits the number of projects going at any given time.


What a great idea. I am up for knitting lace socks!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> No idea - but that might be an American thing.
> The Senate will be having a swearing in ceremony for the pages with all of the big wigs. I am afraid that it will be March - might cause havoc with our plans for France. I was talking about it with the assistant of the head of security & protocol at the parliament building. Michael gave me the grand tour - people were going around in guided groups & we could go pretty well anywhere - he was do proud - we even ate in the Parliament cafeteria...


What an experience for you both! He is doing you proud in many ways :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...This year's Halloween costume:


Outstanding & what is hubby wearing?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MMario said:


> Wendy designed the mystery shawl in homage to me...a bit embarrassing but she did ask first...


I am way behind here - but so good to see you in our party!!
We have a party planned for the new year showcasing one of your patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--thanx for explaining the broad geographic connections for your charity knitting. That must feel terrific knowing how much your work is appreciated.

As for lace socks--that would be a fun project

Hate to burst your bubble, but you can put an infinite number of projects on pieces of holding yarn and have your needles for all the new projects you want. (see my devilish grin?). 

Jane--that must have been so rewarding to see Michael blooming as a young adult and watching his pride in being able to show you around Parliament--and getting to eat in that cafeteria: how special

Elizabeth--thanks for answering my question about Ravelry. Will try to check that out.

Ronie--had my own camera problems yesterday. Did your camera, the same as mine, ever have the screen lose part of its lens? Yesterday on a property inspection the screen blacked out at the top and bottom only seeing with a very narrow band. I fiddled with the camera afterwards and it corrected but have no idea what was wrong with it.

Glad you are happy with Dogyarn Shawl and the Bare Yarn. Undyed yarn is really no different than dyed yarn except that it is often softer not having undergone the chemical dye baths. Of course natural dyes will leave the yarn softer than the chemically treated one, at least in my experience with the few that I have used.

Pam--yes these babies grow up amazingly fast. Makes me dizzy thinking about the speed of time passing.

My son and DIL love to play dress up on Halloween. When my GD was 1 month old they dressed her up as Princess Leila and took her out to the Halloween parade in town. I had to take a second look to realize that is what I was seeing in the pictures. It was pretty funny. So this one is growing up with a love for costumes. They do this for all the holidays. 

My Foster Gd who is not with us now, and it almost 20 (ain't that a kick in the head) is the same way. She loves to dress as different actresses and their characters. She is actually pretty good at effecting their images.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just saw some pics of GD:


Great pictures of your sweet gd. Love the smiley face and the silly face! She sure seems to be enjoying the moment


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No idea - but that might be an American thing.
> The Senate will be having a swearing in ceremony for the pages with all of the big wigs. I am afraid that it will be March - might cause havoc with our plans for France. I was talking about it with the assistant of the head of security & protocol at the parliament building. Michael gave me the grand tour - people were going around in guided groups & we could go pretty well anywhere - he was do proud - we even ate in the Parliament cafeteria...


OH wow, that must have been exciting for all of you! How special. I guess he is really enjoying being a page!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

This is from the main forum and might be of interested. It is a link to a Elizabeth Lovick article from a conference in 2006. A very interesting PDF.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-369845-1.html


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a great idea. I am up for knitting lace socks!


Me too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is from the main forum and might be of interested. It is a link to a Elizabeth Lovick article from a conference in 2006. A very interesting PDF.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-369845-1.html


Great resource. Saved it. Thanks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just saw some pics of GD:


 :thumbup: Cute. She looks very pleased with herself.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Mel, love the Halloween costume. great job. 

norma, thanks for the tour 

Caryn, I absolutely love your gradient yarn. I may have to sneak into your house and steal . . . 

Tanya, so sorry to hear about that little dog. I do believe you have helped him immeasurably. . . .
and thanks for the link to the chocolate recipes, I may look into these some time soon. 

on page 42


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No idea - but that might be an American thing.
> The Senate will be having a swearing in ceremony for the pages with all of the big wigs. I am afraid that it will be March - might cause havoc with our plans for France. I was talking about it with the assistant of the head of security & protocol at the parliament building. Michael gave me the grand tour - people were going around in guided groups & we could go pretty well anywhere - he was do proud - we even ate in the Parliament cafeteria...


I would imagine you were even more proud of him - a very special thing to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Mel, love the Halloween costume. great job.
> 
> norma, thanks for the tour
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Cute. She looks very pleased with herself.


Yes, she was. Leilani has always been a drama queen which her parents supported.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Great resource. Saved it. Thanks.


Me, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is from the main forum and might be of interested. It is a link to a Elizabeth Lovick article from a conference in 2006. A very interesting PDF.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-369845-1.html


Fascinating! I've bookmarked this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've just done the first increase for the gusset, on the green Guernsey!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No idea - but that might be an American thing.
> The Senate will be having a swearing in ceremony for the pages with all of the big wigs. I am afraid that it will be March - might cause havoc with our plans for France. I was talking about it with the assistant of the head of security & protocol at the parliament building. Michael gave me the grand tour - people were going around in guided groups & we could go pretty well anywhere - he was do proud - we even ate in the Parliament cafeteria...


You must of been bursting with pride over him!! What a wonderful time and such a great experience for him.. these are the years he will remember for the rest of his life..  I do hope you are able to be there for the swearing in ceremony! oh assuming your allowed to be there


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just done the first increase for the gusset, on the green Guernsey!


Three cheers!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too.

Sue


sisu said:


> Me too


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What an experience for you both! He is doing you proud in many ways :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Jane!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Saved the lace article in i books thank you Norma .Did skim through but will need to go back .
Can almost hear your pins clicking from here Julie .Great progress !
Hope Ringo is getting his due number of fusses with all that knitting going on!
Foggy here best to stay in .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Three cheers!!!!


And now I am closing in on the second increase- two on each fourth round!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a special trip and time with Michael, Jane. 

I would be interested in lace socks, too.

Woohoo, Julie! You are making some great progress. 

Thank you for the Elizabeth Lovik link on Shetland Lace. I have saved it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Saved the lace article in i books thank you Norma .Did skim through but will need to go back .
> Can almost hear your pins clicking from here Julie .Great progress !
> Hope Ringo is getting his due number of fusses with all that knitting going on!
> Foggy here best to stay in .


Sorry you have fog! Good reason to knit- I will check the bank and head back to bed, soon! Busy day looming with the shopping- and I may be going for a car trip on Wednesday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern wrote:
What a great idea. I am up for knitting lace socks! 


sisu said:


> Me too


Me, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a special trip and time with Michael, Jane.
> 
> I would be interested in lace socks, too.
> 
> Woohoo, Julie! You are making some great progress.


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished my Vanessa, I think. There is an optional crocheted edging, but I will probably pass as I used the JSSBO, which has definitely given a lot of flexibility and I hope I can just pull out some little points. Those big holes are double yo's, which then had five stitches worked into them. I just hope they don't grow too much when blocked. I have pinned it out to get an idea. I just had to go into my second ball for the bind off, and had a little panic this morning when I couldn't find it! I will probably try and block this afternoon. Then that will be one more out of the way and back to WTLF.

Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Vanessa, I think. There is an optional crocheted edging, but I will probably pass as I used the JSSBO, which has definitely given a lot of flexibility and I hope I can just pull out some little points. Those big holes are double yo's, which then had five stitches worked into them. I just hope they don't grow too much when blocked. I have pinned it out to get an idea. I just had to go into my second ball for the bind off, and had a little panic this morning when I couldn't find it! I will probably try and block this afternoon. Then that will be one more out of the way and back to WTLF.
> 
> Sue.


That looks great, Sue. I did the JSSBO also and I think that's all I'm going to do with mine as well. I'm going to try to get in blocked today or tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Sue. I did the JSSBO also and I think that's all I'm going to do with mine as well. I'm going to try to get in blocked today or tomorrow.


Oh dear, what is a JSSBO? Some sort of Body Odour?!!!!!! Sorry could not resist!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jeny's Super (or Surprisingly) Stretchy Bind off.
Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, what is a JSSBO? Some sort of Body Odour?!!!!!! Sorry could not resist!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Jeny's Super (or Surprisingly) Stretchy Bind off.
> Sue


Ah, Now I can check that out! Thanks, Sue!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Norma!!! I have that saved and bookmarked.. what a great book!!!

Well the time change did just what I wanted.  I am up early and have my day pretty well planned out.. I have some extra helping hands to get some furniture moved  hopefully what I have in my head will work out well in the room!

have a great day all.. I'll be back later I am sure! I also plan on getting some more items blocked.. lets hope my plans pan out


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And now I am closing in on the second increase- two on each fourth round!


woo hoo Julie!! it sounds like this one is working up faster than the last.. you'll be done before you know it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> woo hoo Julie!! it sounds like this one is working up faster than the last.. you'll be done before you know it


I am trying to get as much done as I can before summer really heats up, and I suspect I will not feel like working on a large piece of work! Thanks Ronie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that looks great!! I am sure when blocked it will be stunning.. is this black yarn? it shows up black or a very dark yarn on my screen.. I am afraid my eye's won't allow me to knit with such fine yarns and dark ones.. 
I have been getting those stress bumps on my eye lids.. I may have to set aside some lace weight yarn for awhile and let my eyes have a break.. there is so much knitting to be done.. I will not be left with nothing to do..LOL I'm kind of wanting to do a 'Waldorf Doll' has anyone here ever made one? I was thinking a nice dress like what Ros makes would still be lace and cute. I'd just need some flesh tone yarn!!! 
I'd also like to try my hand at some of those amazing mits we see here... Ann your mittens are so cute.. I bet they were fun to knit up..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am trying to get as much done as I can before summer really heats up, and I suspect I will not feel like working on a large piece of work! Thanks Ronie!


I can understand that!!  I'm sure you will be well done by then!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your Vanessa is looking good before blocking :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your Vanessa looks good. Those large holes seem a bit unique but they balance out. I have done the JSSBO and it is good but not my favorite. I still prefer the Interlocking BO for the greatest stretchability.

Ronie--It is good they change the clocks on at Midnite Sat-Sun to give a day to adjust. I find that makes for a very friendly change.

Day is sunny and in the 60's. Have a very busy run around day so will catch up later on. Have a great one


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The sun is shining here today also. There are so many things to do - must prioritize. 

It sounds like you are off to a great start, Ronie. Peace be with you. 

Are you counting down the moments until your sale this weekend, Tanya?  You have some very beautiful items. I sure hope it goes well for you.

Have fun planning your outing on Wednesday, Julie!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> You do such wonderful, colourful work, Tricia!
> It would be amazing to see all of the people who have benefited from your selfless knitting/giving gathered in one spot.


 "Chuckle" that would be difficult considering how many there are, the distance and that some have died. When we started we tried to take pictures of recipients to put in a scrapbook. So many were sent or taken to other towns and states and we didn't get pictures of them. Then the computer where the pictures were stored crashed.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Vanessa, I think. There is an optional crocheted edging, but I will probably pass as I used the JSSBO, which has definitely given a lot of flexibility and I hope I can just pull out some little points. Those big holes are double yo's, which then had five stitches worked into them. I just hope they don't grow too much when blocked. I have pinned it out to get an idea. I just had to go into my second ball for the bind off, and had a little panic this morning when I couldn't find it! I will probably try and block this afternoon. Then that will be one more out of the way and back to WTLF.
> 
> Sue.


Sue, that is very pretty. Nice work and color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey as it is at the moment....


Coming along beautifully, Julie. This will be very practical in this lighter weight - more stitches but worth it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...Have any of you used patterns from the Twist Collective?????


It is a lovely sweater - sorry can't comment on their patterns - haven't knit any of them.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Vanessa, I think. There is an optional crocheted edging, but I will probably pass as I used the JSSBO, which has definitely given a lot of flexibility and I hope I can just pull out some little points. Those big holes are double yo's, which then had five stitches worked into them. I just hope they don't grow too much when blocked. I have pinned it out to get an idea. I just had to go into my second ball for the bind off, and had a little panic this morning when I couldn't find it! I will probably try and block this afternoon. Then that will be one more out of the way and back to WTLF.
> 
> Sue.


Lovely and sparkly, Sue!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, your gansey is knitting quickly. Hope you finish before summer and it keeps you warm next winter. It is so hard to knit in the heat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I can understand that!!  I'm sure you will be well done by then!!


Probably not, Ronie, it is already mid-spring.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I am so happy to have a fleece to work with again and I am looking foward to trying the gradient yarn as well.


Have fun working with the fleece. Will you dye it or leave it natural? I think it would look lovely as is - not sure how much it will change in the spinning process. Please show a before & after pic when it's done.
I love the gradient. One of these days, I will treat myself to one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> The sun is shining here today also. There are so many things to do - must prioritize.
> 
> It sounds like you are off to a great start, Ronie. Peace be with you.
> 
> ...


I am waiting to hear back from my friend who will be driving.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...The fun will start with the yokes- when it becomes lacy.


Looking forward to seeing that, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Coming along beautifully, Julie. This will be very practical in this lighter weight - more stitches but worth it.


I reckon so- I had it on the DPN's yesterday- but I had only four- need five for big people like me, but it was interesting using them for the one round I attempted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, your gansey is knitting quickly. Hope you finish before summer and it keeps you warm next winter. It is so hard to knit in the heat.


It is proving a good incentive! Thanks!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Vanessa, I think. There is an optional crocheted edging, but I will probably pass as I used the JSSBO, which has definitely given a lot of flexibility and I hope I can just pull out some little points. Those big holes are double yo's, which then had five stitches worked into them. I just hope they don't grow too much when blocked. I have pinned it out to get an idea. I just had to go into my second ball for the bind off, and had a little panic this morning when I couldn't find it! I will probably try and block this afternoon. Then that will be one more out of the way and back to WTLF.
> 
> Sue.


looking forward to seeing it blocked - it's going to be beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to seeing that, Julie!


Have to do the math before I progress to it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am happily working on your Doghouse shawl... I went ahead and used the amber colored beads with the natural undyed yarn. I love the combination ...


I am looking forward to seeing this - milk & honey! I am planning on doing something with that combo!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ..Ronie, we are leaving tomorrow morning....


I'd wish you a good trip - but you are probably back. I am sure that you enjoyed it. You always have a goof time on your getaways.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here's a simple costume you might be able to get together quickly ...


Uhmmm - I think that was me early this morning - before I finally crawled into bed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...The Dowager Duchess, called Deborah was a remarkable lady...She pulled the estate fortunes back and left it as a going concern....


What a lovely story, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am very sorry to report the little pooch transitioned last nite ...It was in the arms of the wife and she was very grateful for that...


So sad
:-(


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Are those the crocheted doilies? If so, that would be a very old pattern.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> I don't believe in tainting my cocoa/chocolate with "mary-jane". This is used in place of the 7-9 leaf female plant that is illegal to grow/use/buy. I have had 1/2 of 2 green & black brand semi-sweet bars and another brand. Would you believe that the percentage mysteriously were 70, 71, and 72 percent sequentially? What are the chances of me finding up to 77 percent for later? :XD:
> 
> I tried to find the patterns that britgal showed pictures of...Wanted to find the name of the pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...The Cleaning lady wanted to pay for them but I said no, but next time she came she brought Silver Beet, coffee, and something else, so all is well.


Oh, so glad that she realized the value of your loss.
What is Silver Beet?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jscaplen wrote: re: WTLF - mine to the end of clue 4. Here is is.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is looking good, Jane!


Thank you, Julie.
I haven't managed to get back to it since. Hopefully I'll get another chart done tonight - less & less stitches with bottom up construction!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Re: WTLF


tamarque said:


> How wonderful it is looking. Color is delicious. Think I could go on a diet of color.


Thanks, Tanya.
This colour always makes me think of my mother.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RE: WTLF


Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Jane, and it's a lovely color!


Thank you, Pam. I am afraid that I will run short - maybe it is a sign that I should order some more. I think that its 25% off right now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Love those twisted stitches!


Lily uses them a lot, I think. Really adds to the texture - doesn't it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, your wtlf shawl is looking great.


Thank you, Caryn - great fun to knit! Always the case with Lily's designs.


> Just in case no one responded yet, butt dial is when you have your phone in your back pocket and when you sit it presses a dial button and you call someone when you didn't mean to.


Thanks - Tricia PMed me - so now I am enlightened. My ignorance is no doubt related to not having a cell phone.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I realised I didn't have any photos. ... I had to trawl the internet. Shame on me


No shame - just wondered. I am terrible for taking pictures: forget the camera, forget to charge the battery, forget to take it out...
We are enjoying them - so don't stop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, so glad that she realized the value of your loss.
> What is Silver Beet?


You possibly know it as Swiss Chard- cooks up like Spinach.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Re: WTLF


Normaedern said:


> That is lovely. I am afraid mine is at a standstill!


Thank you, Norm 
I am hoping to finish soon but snowflakes & a test knit are interfering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> jscaplen wrote: re: WTLF - mine to the end of clue 4. Here is is.
> 
> Thank you, Julie.
> I haven't managed to get back to it since. Hopefully I'll get another chart done tonight - less & less stitches with bottom up construction!


That must really be great- as one speeds up!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Re: WTLF


TLL said:


> That is so beautiful, Jane! Your stitch definition is amazing!


Thank you, Toni 
Part of that is built into the pattern, I guess, but this yarn (Gloss) does show the knitting off well. I am thinking that it would be a good candidate if I should break down & do a 2nd LE.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... that Measured Disorder scarf pattern.. Yes Tanya it is very similar to Entrelac (sp) with a slight difference.. but it works great with those handpainted yarns we all love and don't know what to do with


Very true. 
I looked for some reference to entrelac, as well, but didn't see it - quick glance - no time for more.


> Also Jane the shawl is looking wonderful.. I love that color and the depth of this pattern..very nice!


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...This was the grafted mink lace pattern finally blocked.


Looks great, Tanya 
This angle makes it look really long!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about that. Hope it's not bothering you at all.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> A bit late - but thank you everyone for welcoming me back - I am only now catching up with my first post in this party.
> Page 18 - of 46. Oh dear :-(
> 
> I was just steaming my Mountain Trails & had moved the mattress cater-corner to the boxspring so that I could reach the top part on the right. When I got to the left side, my back was complaining a bit so I though that I would sit down on the corner of the mattress as I worked. Bad idea. There was no boxspring under that part & I went for a hard sit-down. Silly girl!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RE: WTLF


britgirl said:


> That looks great, Jane.


Thank you, Sue - I hope to get another chart done tonight.


> I haven't even started the final clue yet. I had to finish Dee's test knit. She hopes to,publish the pattern on 2nd if 3rd Nov.


Must go have a look z& see if it's up. 


> now I am concentrating on finishing Vanessa Ives


So envious that I never CO but I am actually glad that I didn't. Every time someone mentions it, though, I get itchy fingers.


> I would like to take it with me when we go away....


What are your trip dates again?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here are a couple of pics of projects ...


They look great, Tanya
They should work well to draw people to your table - if they aren't grabbed up right away!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ...another great start in a lovely colour ...


Thank you, Ann


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

First flowers by Anna Perevezentseva
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-flowers

Liquid Silver by Rosemary (Romi) Hill
http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/liquid-silver-shawl/

Would also make a nice scarf
Blanket by Naomi Odean
http://www.oneaviandaemon.com/blanket/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

(Up to page 40 of 55 - still back on Saturday)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Of course I will be gone the beginning of December, so would miss the first ten days and be hopelessly behind. I think if it doesn't happen this year, I will knit the 2012 one, as I printed that off a couple of years ago, but was too late to join. I would really like to continue knitting one each holiday season.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I was following the chat on her group - I am thinking that she is still not well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pics, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Just saw some pics of GD:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ...shame that the action of others has an effect on you and hope for calming vibes to travel to you .
> Just made a pair of mittens for each of the younger GSons .Pattern on Ravelry .Aran yarn .





Lurker 2 said:


> Just not too sure what the creature is? they look fun!


Maybe my pair I made and demonstrated last year will help...done in Brown.

I'm currently on the hunt for a multi-pack of Milliners sewing needles. Have to have alternates for tatting needles...I have all of the quilting needles I could want for cross stitch.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wonderfully warm looking mitts, Karen!

Your Vanessa is gorgeous, Sue!

That is a LOT of Prayer Shawls, Tricia! What a wonderful ministry you are involved in.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, yay for getting to the gusset. Must feel good to be moving right along so quickly!

Sue, the Vanessa Ives looks great. I like the effect of those large YOs. So glad you found that other ball of yarn to be able to finish.

Looking foward to seeing yours too Pam.

Julie, you are funny! :lol: Thanks for the chuckle

Jane, I love the natural color of the fleece and will leave it as is. I will definately share pictures as I process it.

Karen, your owl mitts came out great also. They really are cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Maybe my pair I made and demonstrated last year will help...done in Brown.
> 
> I'm currently on the hunt for a multi-pack of Milliners sewing needles. Have to have alternates for tatting needles...I have all of the quilting needles I could want for cross stitch.


All is explained.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, yay for getting to the gusset. Must feel good to be moving right along so quickly!
> 
> Sue, the Vanessa Ives looks great. I like the effect of those large YOs. So glad you found that other ball of yarn to be able to finish.
> 
> ...


Glad to give cause for a laugh, Caryn!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't look too close. While blocking I found mistakes in it. Should quit working detail when tired. It is toddler size so maybe the mistakes will not be to noticeable. The neck looks a little to high in front but I learned a lot. I'll work on the calculations a little more.

Remember the true color is yellow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Don't look too close. While blocking I found mistakes in it. Should quit working detail when tired. It is toddler size so maybe the mistakes will not be to noticeable. The neck looks a little to high in front but I learned a lot. I'll work on the calculations a little more.
> 
> Remember the true color is yellow.


Looks pretty good from here, Tricia, well done! And on my screen it is looking yellow.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Don't look too close. While blocking I found mistakes in it. Should quit working detail when tired. It is toddler size so maybe the mistakes will not be to noticeable. The neck looks a little to high in front but I learned a lot. I'll work on the calculations a little more.
> 
> Remember the true color is yellow.


Great job, Tricia!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

TLL said:


> Great job, Tricia!!!


Fancied some gradient yarn for some time .Perhaps I should finish one of my shawls before getting more but .......


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> First flowers by Anna Perevezentseva
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-flowers
> 
> Liquid Silver by Rosemary (Romi) Hill
> ...


Love the liquid silver - my daughter knitted it and gave it to me for a birthday present. It is beautiful and she said it was one of those projects which flew off the needles.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Don't look too close. While blocking I found mistakes in it. Should quit working detail when tired. It is toddler size so maybe the mistakes will not be to noticeable. The neck looks a little to high in front but I learned a lot. I'll work on the calculations a little more.
> 
> Remember the true color is yellow.


Cute little gansey.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my DogHouse DKAL shawl after a few reps of the last section.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great owl mitts, Karen.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, the gansey is glorious. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Fancied some gradient yarn for some time .Perhaps I should finish one of my shawls before getting more but .......


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, fabulous shawl. Lovely stitch defination.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> RE: WTLF
> 
> Thank you, Pam. I am afraid that I will run short - maybe it is a sign that I should order some more. I think that its 25% off right now.


Absolutely a great reason, Jane! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Maybe my pair I made and demonstrated last year will help...done in Brown.
> 
> I'm currently on the hunt for a multi-pack of Milliners sewing needles. Have to have alternates for tatting needles...I have all of the quilting needles I could want for cross stitch.


They are very pretty, Karen.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Don't look too close. While blocking I found mistakes in it. Should quit working detail when tired. It is toddler size so maybe the mistakes will not be to noticeable. The neck looks a little to high in front but I learned a lot. I'll work on the calculations a little more.
> 
> Remember the true color is yellow.


I think it looks great, Tricia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my DogHouse DKAL shawl after a few reps of the last section.


It looks great, Jane. I've completed 2 repeats of chart B. Working on the Glacier MKAL and the 2015 beaded lace scarf and then ......


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a beautiful gradient yarn, Ann! I can understand why you ordered it. 

Your Doghouse DKAL looks so good, Jane! I really like that yarn you are using. 

It sounds like your needles are flying, too, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, fabulous shawl. Lovely stitch defination.


I agree!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Tanya
> This angle makes it look really long!


I forget but it is betw 6 and 7 ft long..

The 2 Cinnamon Grace Alpaca shawlettes are even longer. Just took them off the blocking table and didn't even stretch them out and they sill have tremendous length. What I discovered and like is that at this long length you can wrap your shoulders and upper back and still have length to wrap around your neck. So very warm and comfy pieces especially if using a shawl pin. Will post pics later. Have a meeting to run to; very long runaround day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my DogHouse DKAL shawl after a few reps of the last section.


Lovely stitch patterns.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Doghouse Dkal shawl. I used the leftover yarn from my Advent Calendar scarf

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. Yes it is black. (tuxedo). It's a fingering weight. I didn't find it too hard to knit with, I think maybe because the sparkles broke up the dark colour a little, and also it was not a difficult pattern. I am sure there are some lace patterns you could not pay me to knit in black. I have enough yarn left to knit a scarf, sometime.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue that looks great!! I am sure when blocked it will be stunning.. is this black yarn? it shows up black or a very dark yarn on my screen.. I am afraid my eye's won't allow me to knit with such fine yarns and dark ones..
> I have been getting those stress bumps on my eye lids.. I may have to set aside some lace weight yarn for awhile and let my eyes have a break.. there is so much knitting to be done.. I will not be left with nothing to do..LOL I'm kind of wanting to do a 'Waldorf Doll' has anyone here ever made one? I was thinking a nice dress like what Ros makes would still be lace and cute. I'd just need some flesh tone yarn!!!
> I'd also like to try my hand at some of those amazing mits we see here... Ann your mittens are so cute.. I bet they were fun to knit up..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Doghouse Dkal shawl. I used the leftover yarn from my Advent Calendar scarf


That is lovely, Sue.
Remind me - Tea Rose? Although I think that I put some in my wish list for the big sale - hoping that they are having one this year. They have a 25% off sale at the moment.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen those mits are very cute! I like the brown too.. 

Tricia I think it looks great.. and for the first one I am very impressed. I can see where you would make adjustments to it until it is just the way you like it 

That is looking good Jane.. I'm not sure what page I posted mine on but you may be up to it by now 
This is a nice quick knit. I don't have a clue how long it took me but it wasn't long 

Sue that turned out amazing.. I love that color and the way you blocked the piece.. I'm not sure mine was blocked right.. but it did feel like it wanted to curl at the top. I just didn't add more blocking mats to it..  I can still fix it.. I will be taking it off the mats tonight most likely 

Well I was very busy.. I misplaced a needle and while looking for it I ended up cleaning my side table! and my craft desk  I also gathered all those patterns I wanted to make and put them in sleeve protectors. I still have more organizing to do but it is a great start. Oh and I found my needle


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Doghouse Dkal shawl. I used the leftover yarn from my Advent Calendar scarf
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Mrs.Laidlaw's Blanket by Natalia Vasilieva
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mrslaidlaws-blanket

Easy Winter Column Lace Scarf by Ratchadawan Chambers
http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/Winter-Lace-Scarf.html

Whorlphool by MMario
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/whorlphool


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Doghouse Dkal shawl. I used the leftover yarn from my Advent Calendar scarf
> 
> Sue


Looks good! You can feel virtuous too- using leftover yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> The sun is shining here today also. There are so many things to do - must prioritize.
> 
> It sounds like you are off to a great start, Ronie. Peace be with you.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the support-really can use it. Yes, counting the days and getting more and more anxious but trying to stay positive and hold high expectations. Mainly just trying to stay open to good possibilities and marching along with the prep process.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So much sharing today and lots to catch up. 

The Doghouse DKAL is such a rich design--all 3 that I have seen posted--Ronie/Sue/Jane. Anyone else doing this pattern. Almost makes me feel I want to cast on for it. Everyone of them is stunningly beautiful. Jane yours has a shimmery steely depth to it on my computer screen. Forgot what yarn you are using. And love the softness of yours Sue.

Tricia--your little gansey looks orange sherbert on my screen. Makes me laugh to think it is a real yellow. It looks very good despite your self-criticism.

Ann--that new yarn is great. Such wonderful colors. Is it a fingering or lace weight?

Those owl mitts are so cute. Next year need to make about half dozen of them in jelly bean colors.

Thanx Jane for the feed back on the lace grafting. The quality of it finally impressed me and made me feel it was okay to sell.

Have been itching to cast on--almost anything, but have been staring at worsted and bulky weight yarns in brighter colors but am resisting as my focus needs to stay on the craft table and the business end of it this week. Getting really frustrated. Looked at some bulky yarn winter items in the HFS today. They have taken on some of the women's collective work from Peru. Really large bulky yarns, very soft and pliable with big cables and buttons. It was nice to get a visual and feel for some of these items. Assuming it was alpaca or alpaca mixes. The colors appeared muted or dull to me despite the blues, greens and reds. It was an interesting experience to absorb.

Know I missed a lot but not a lot of time and feeling very tired. Besides Back in the Habit it on with Whoopie Goldberg who I really enjoy and the music energy in this movie is really vibrant. And need to write this report that is due in the a.m.

Peace and good knitting All


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a productive day that has been had around here. 

"Yeah!" for organizing and found needles!!!

Your Doghouse DKAL looks great, Sue! There are so many very nice ones starting to show up on the chat.  (Mine is finally on the pins. Whew!)

Enjoy the process, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Re: Meaghan Ryan


Ronie said:


> Jane I have no idea what that is all about.. maybe she was taking money for patterns then not sending them out?


A lot of her patterns were free - mostly socks. However, apparently, they claimed that money was going to charities when it wasn't. Also, there was something said on the site about the patterns being generated by software, or something. Other things were brought up in the discussion.
The puppet thing was referring to fake accounts.


> I was wondering is anyone else having a problem getting into the Grandmothers Pattern Book site??


I just checked & it wouldn't load.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I am so angry about this that this will be my only post about it....


Thanks for explaining this, Elizabeth - rant away!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...and then off trick or treating with the GKs. ...


So cute! 
Did you dress up?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is hard going at the moment... I am trying to get some "normal" back but then the waves of grief just overtake me. ..


Hopefully, the ache will subside soon & you can think of your cherished times together. Takes time.
Thinking of you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Just made a pair of mittens for each of the younger GSons .. .


How cute! I love those owls - really tempted to make something with them in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I found mine thru Craigslist. Does this operate in your neck of the woods?


I guess so. I am wary of that type of thing.


> ...it was designed for jewelry but has the neck and arms and hands.


Oh, nice - she can show off your mitts!
One of these days, I'll do a more widespread search than my regular sources.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I am losing it--posted about mannequins and now again...


I know how that happens - especially when trying to catch up. I had several things in my mind as I was moving through the posts & couldn't remember from one session to the next if I had already said it or not. Too difficult to try & find my posts. That would be a good feature here - you can search threads on Ravelry that way.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Re trying to sit on the mattress


linda09 said:


> Hope there are no ill effects, Jane.


Oh, no - just felt silly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, glad your visit with Michael was good, and how sweet that he told you he was glad you came. It must have made all the walking and traveling worth it!


Thank you, Caryn & everyone who commented on my trip with Michael. I was so glad that my knees never gave out although I know that I might have groaned a lot. I kept telling him to shut it out.
I met his roommate - cooked supper for them one night & took them out to an Indian restaurant another evening. Nick's first time eating Indian food. I told him that when he comes to visit, I'll cook our favourite Indian fare - including bhajias & pakoras - Michael loves those.
Michael gets along really well with him - so glad - & he seems very sensible. I brought Michaels's guitar up & they spent hours going through his repertoire & Nick has made up a list of songs for Michael to learn.


> Sure hope that blocking accident didn't hurt too bad. That was not a fun thing to do! Were you able to finish blocking?


It hurt my knees a bit because it is very painful to bend them to far, especially quickly, but I soldiered on. ;-)
The shawl is blocked but the weather hasn't cooperated for a photo shoot.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...my Doghouse shawl..


Looks soooo nice, Ronie!!
No worries about the larger needles. it will just make it lacier.
The last Susanna IC MKAL was done on needles much larger than I would normally use but it gave a lovely effect.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just saw some pics of GD:


What a cute little Minnie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> What a great idea. I am up for knitting lace socks!


Me, too


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Vanessa...


Very dramatic, Sue!!
Oh, darn - you re making me want to CO!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Doghouse Dkal shawl. I used the leftover yarn from my Advent Calendar scarf
> 
> Sue


Simply gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ...How on earth do you do it ? Wonderful shawls .
Ronie ..organising seems to take so much time and doesn't last long when flitting through projects ..that is my experience anyway .
Tanya ..sincerely hope you make a load of sales with little effort ! Just hope people don't expect things for virtually nothing and time is valued .
Toni ...glad you had a productive day .
Jane ...Indian food is so tasty .Having worked where many of the pupils were Asian ,also staff ,I picked up a few good recipes .Butter chicken being a fav.but so fattening with far too much butter .Not long before Michael will be home for Christmas I expect .Lovely knitting in amongst all your other activities .
Julie ... Enjoy your day out .good to spend time with friends but Ringo will miss you or does he also go ?
Doing a few sewing things .One is shortening a pair of pants for someone and mending a top for a neighbour .After this break from Voodoo will dig it out and try to progress with it later .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Well I was very busy.. I misplaced a needle and while looking for it I ended up cleaning my side table! and my craft desk  I also gathered all those patterns I wanted to make and put them in sleeve protectors. I still have more organizing to do but it is a great start. Oh and I found my needle


I better you feel good now, though. I thought I was the only one who did this


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for the support-really can use it. Yes, counting the days and getting more and more anxious but trying to stay positive and hold high expectations. Mainly just trying to stay open to good possibilities and marching along with the prep process.


We are marching with you, every step of the way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am doing the Doghouse shawl and it is coming along nicely. It is a great pattern. Certainly one that if I wanted a quick knit I would go to without hesitation


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue ...How on earth do you do it ? Wonderful shawls .
> Ronie ..organising seems to take so much time and doesn't last long when flitting through projects ..that is my experience anyway .
> Tanya ..sincerely hope you make a load of sales with little effort ! Just hope people don't expect things for virtually nothing and time is valued .
> Toni ...glad you had a productive day .
> ...


I am looking forward to it- but likely it may rain- don't yet know if Ringo can come- I have only her cell phone# and it costs a lot for her to read when roaming. Thanks, Ann!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, nice - she can show off your mitts!
> One of these days, I'll do a more widespread search than my regular sources.


Have gotten a few food things from Craigslist. For example a brand new Cusinart food processor for $25 or $30. It was missing one of the blades which I found on ebay for another $25. Still only about 25% of what it could have cost me and it works great. Both my mannequins, too. Couple of things bought and sold that way. Sold my 75 yr old cast iron sink and was able to afford a new 10" deep huge stainless one as a replacement. My couch was gotten free on Freecycle and could have sold it easily for $900 on Craigsllist but decided to keep it.

The difference betw freebies and for sale items is that people selling really want the money and are more motivated to be serious. Freecycle was great but some people were very undisciplined let's say. But got rid of 2 old furnaces from houses I was rebuilding on freecycle and it saved me the back pain of removing them and hauling them to the dump or metal recycling. I have gotten yarn, seeds, bulbs, beads, fencing, etc while getting rid of carpet, dead electronics, flower bulbs, etc. I am so frustrated that the freecycle group for my county seems to have closed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We are marching with you, every step of the way.


Love the company. None better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I better you feel good now, though. I thought I was the only one who did this


How great that you could turn adversity into a positive and also found the needle. Good feelings and all is right in the world.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I know how that happens - especially when trying to catch up. I had several things in my mind as I was moving through the posts & couldn't remember from one session to the next if I had already said it or not. Too difficult to try & find my posts. That would be a good feature here - you can search threads on Ravelry that way.


I posted Admin about not being able to remove double posts. He removed one of mine about the Craft Fair as it was a topic that showed up for him I guess. He suggested using the report a problem feature but that is not the same as being able to correct ourselves when the double post occurs. Think I will write him about that again. Others might also do that so maybe he will take notice and modify the program.

Agree that being able to search the threads for specific posts would be so valuable. It takes so much time to have go back even 4 or 5 pages in the middle of a discussion to find something. Easier to be a bore and ask the question again.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey, everyone.

I did made my hat braid crochet.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-368189-1.html

And my question

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-368707-1.html

And here is link of braid

http://www.freewebs.com/bethintx/cablecrochetsquares.htm


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Doghouse Dkal shawl. I used the leftover yarn from my Advent Calendar scarf
> 
> Sue


How very pretty.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hopefully, the ache will subside soon & you can think of your cherished times together. Takes time.
> Thinking of you.


Thank you, Jane.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

This is a story of ordinary people and great courage. In the village of Eyam (pronounced eeem) in the year 1665 a tailor received a parcel of clothing from London. He found them damp so dried them in front of the fire. Within in the week he was dead from the Black Death. The villagers wanted to leave but the Rector of the church persuaded them to isolate the village. People from surrounding areas brought them food and left it in at the parish boundary stones. 14 months later 260 people died leaving 90 left and that included the Rectors wife. It did save the north of England suffering a huge loss of life.
Today the village is very pretty but has a sense of sadness and is carrying a very mournful history
http://www.derbyshireuk.net/eyam.html

To commemorate their deliverance the villagers from round the area started to decorate their wells. Pictures are made by placing flower petals in wet clay. It is very skilled but I have helped with Buxtons wells dressing on occasion.
http://www.derbyshiredales.gov.uk/visit-the-dales/whats-on/well-dressings


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Leaving here for London on 27th, then on to Amsterdam on 1st for start of the cruise and flying back here on 9th.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> RE: WTLF
> 
> What are your trip dates again?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute mitts, Karen.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> Maybe my pair I made and demonstrated last year will help...done in Brown.
> 
> I'm currently on the hunt for a multi-pack of Milliners sewing needles. Have to have alternates for tatting needles...I have all of the quilting needles I could want for cross stitch.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. Yes, it is Tea Rose. I'll havebtomtake a look at their sale. I think there is a good sale usually around Thanksgiving, but will miss that.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> That is lovely, Sue.
> Remind me - Tea Rose? Although I think that I put some in my wish list for the big sale - hoping that they are having one this year. They have a 25% off sale at the moment.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, I didn't. Just walked with them.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> So cute!
> Did you dress up?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> This is a story of ordinary people and great courage. In the village of Eyam (pronounced eeem) in the year 1665 a tailor received a parcel of clothing from London. He found them damp so dried them in front of the fire. Within in the week he was dead from the Black Death. The villagers wanted to leave but the Rector of the church persuaded them to isolate the village. People from surrounding areas brought them food and left it in at the parish boundary stones. 14 months later 260 people died leaving 90 left and that included the Rectors wife. It did save the north of England suffering a huge loss of life.
> Today the village is very pretty but has a sense of sadness and is carrying a very mournful history
> http://www.derbyshireuk.net/eyam.html
> 
> ...


Thank you Norma for this beautiful sad story. . . .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris, you are very welcome.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got through ordering/paying for my 4 tatting needles (2 different sizes).

http://www.tatsall.ca is the main website
If paying with paypal...send your money to [email protected] )
Do NOT forget to include your order number and what you've ordered. She has some free patterns...which I'm about to look up through another tab. I would not have been able to send the money THIS soon but I don't delete previous payment information.

Happy drooling if you do look through her website.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thank you Norma for this beautiful sad story. . . .


Ditto from me, Norma.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> This is a story of ordinary people and great courage.


Great courage, indeed! Those wells are inspiring! Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks soooo nice, Ronie!!
> No worries about the larger needles. it will just make it lacier.
> The last Susanna IC MKAL was done on needles much larger than I would normally use but it gave a lovely effect.


Thank You Jane! I was going to take it off the mats lastnight but I want to block the rest of my stuff so I left it until I could do that  I have lost my model so I don't know how I will take a picture of it off the mats.  I'm inventive I'll figure it out!! I do have mannequins at work I could go there and take the picture LOL

In the book the Norma linked us too had fingering weight using size US10 needles!!! can you imagine?? I think a US6 and 7 are good sizes.. I'll give those 10's a try one of these days 

I'm glad you had such a nice visit with your son and his roommate! I have yet to try Indian food :roll: We love all cultures that we have tried so far.. Maybe we will get together with some friends and go out for some.. it will be quite a drive because I have no idea where the closest place is.. my boss does curry maybe she could teach me


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue ...How on earth do you do it ? Wonderful shawls .
> Ronie ..organising seems to take so much time and doesn't last long when flitting through projects ..that is my experience anyway .
> Tanya ..sincerely hope you make a load of sales with little effort ! Just hope people don't expect things for virtually nothing and time is valued .
> Toni ...glad you had a productive day .
> ...


It is funny that you say this..... when my son came home I said 'Quick go look!!! because it could be a matter of hours before it's a mess again' LOL Same with his room.. he has some unpacking to do and the room was set up for guests so now we need to move some of my stuff out for his to fit in 

Then I was telling him that if he got his pants together I could hem them for him.. poor thing has to roll them up.. he never got tall.. and at 22 I don't think he will grow much taller... I am in between pant sizes and will have to take mine in.. I like the style of womens jeans but I don't have a waist so I have to buy big and take in the hips  too much good eating I guess LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Watercolour said:


> Hey, everyone.
> 
> I did made my hat braid crochet.
> 
> ...


Love the hat!! you did a nice job with it.. I think that the only way to know if it would come into fashion is to make up a few and sell them.. If they sell and people want them then they will gain popularity.. I know those slouchy hats are very popular.. so maybe the style of the item is more important that the stitch design.. and thanks for the site.. I have it saved.. I will be looking more closely at it..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Norma! that is very sad but inspiring.. It is scary to think that a flea could cause such disaster.. There is a girl now who is hospitalized with the Plauge here in Oregon! she got it from a flea in Eastern Oregon  I do hope they find the source and put a end to it.. its the last thing we need to worry about now.. 

I love the well decorating. It is such a great way to keep the memory alive and to never forget what happened.. it brings beauty to such a sad situation too..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma- very touching story about the town and the plague and the ongoing remembrance of all those lost lives.

But need to add that in the US this kind of contamination was done intentionally. Native Americans were forcibly removed from their ancestral lands in the South and marched to the middle of what is now the USA. They were given blankets used by people with smallpox and over a million Native People succumbed to that disease. I forget the exact numbers of deaths but they were very high and it was a genocidal policy. I guess that is what was learned from disasters such as what happened in that small town in 1655. So while the tragedy of such losses are still being mourned and those people honored in Derbyshire, Americans celebrated the policy of Removal with ensuing massive loss of life here with the corresponding theft of the land and property of these Native people.io


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Watercolour said:


> Hey, everyone.
> 
> I did made my hat braid crochet.
> 
> ...


Way to go, Watercolour! I love the new cable stitch! I hope it does become popular now that you have brought it so many other's attention. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> This is a story of ordinary people and great courage. In the village of Eyam (pronounced eeem) in the year 1665 a tailor received a parcel of clothing from London. He found them damp so dried them in front of the fire. Within in the week he was dead from the Black Death. The villagers wanted to leave but the Rector of the church persuaded them to isolate the village. People from surrounding areas brought them food and left it in at the parish boundary stones. 14 months later 260 people died leaving 90 left and that included the Rectors wife. It did save the north of England suffering a huge loss of life.
> Today the village is very pretty but has a sense of sadness and is carrying a very mournful history
> http://www.derbyshireuk.net/eyam.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for that sad bit of history, Norma. A good reason to keep the rodent population in control. Those pictures, the ladies are making, are beautiful.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sounds like a very special visit with Michael, Jane. I am so glad you were able to go.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This isn't a freebie, but look how cute the red beads look in evoking the holly.
Mistletoe & Holly by Simone Kereit
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistletoe--holly


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You possibly know it as Swiss Chard- cooks up like Spinach.


Yes - I am familiar with that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Re: no mattress support


britgirl said:


> Sorry about that. Hope it's not bothering you at all.


No - it was just a little silly something that I thought that I'd share.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - I am familiar with that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't a freebie, but look how cute the red beads look in evoking the holly.
> Mistletoe & Holly by Simone Kereit
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistletoe--holly


It is rather lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I think if it doesn't happen this year, I will knit the 2012 one, as I printed that off a couple of years ago, but was too late to join. I would really like to continue knitting one each holiday season.


I have only managed a few "days" in the one that I started with your party. I love that yarn - looking forward to seeing how it will block. So why haven't I finished it?
Maybe I'll start it back up when you do yours.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Maybe my pair I made and demonstrated last year ...done in Brown.


Such cute owls, Karen


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...It is toddler size so maybe the mistakes ...
> Remember the true color is yellow.


Great work, Tricia!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Fancied some gradient yarn for some time.


Oh, that's pretty, Ann. Would make a lovely shawl for the spring!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, fabulous shawl. Lovely stitch defination.


Thank you, Norma
Interesting that the variegation in the yarn doesn't fight with the lace more than it does.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Re: Doghouse shawl


Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane. I've completed 2 repeats of chart B. Working on the Glacier MKAL and the 2015 beaded lace scarf and then ......


Thanks, Pam 
Right - gotta go put my Glacier in soak. I finished it 2 weeks ago but haven't gotten around to blocking it. My test knit has only 4 rows left so will be blocking tomorrow.
Oh, my - just remembered, tomorrow is the day that I had set for blocking my snowflakes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Your Doghouse DKAL looks so good, Jane! I really like that yarn you are using...


Thanks, Toni 
It is Red Heart Stardust. I bought up a pile of it for $2.50 when I struck a clearance sale. Bought what she had left.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RE Doghouse shawl


Lurker 2 said:


> I agree!


Thank you, Julie 
Nice & relaxing to knit- good for late night & tired eyes & mind. Some really beautiful FOs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RE: Doghouse shawl


linda09 said:


> Lovely stitch patterns.


Elizabeth really did a great job of putting this together - & so quickly, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...The 2 Cinnamon Grace Alpaca shawlettes are even longer....Will post pics later.


Looking forward to seeing them blocked!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...That is looking good Jane.. I'm not sure what page I posted mine on but you may be up to it by now


Thanks, Ronie 
Yes, I have caught up to where you posted it. Love it in the bare yarn. 


> Well I was very busy.. I misplaced a needle and while looking for it I ended up cleaning my side table! and my craft desk  I also gathered all those patterns I wanted to make and put them in sleeve protectors....


How industrious of you!
It generally goes the other way for me: I start out cleaning/organizing & then get distracted by something that I find ... no more cleaning.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...The Doghouse DKAL is such a rich design--all 3 that I have seen posted...Almost makes me feel I want to cast on for it.


It would be a great project to work on during the fair.


> Jane yours has a shimmery steely depth to it on my computer screen. Forgot what yarn you are using.


It is Red Heart Stardust - there is a fine gold filament in it. I had swatched it with gold beads, both 6/0 & 8/0, but it made it too glitzty which would make it less versatile. With the clear beads, it can go dressy or more casual.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't a freebie, but look how cute the red beads look in evoking the holly.
> Mistletoe & Holly by Simone Kereit
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistletoe--holly


Very pretty. I like the holly design and the yarn color is perfect.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't a freebie, but look how cute the red beads look in evoking the holly.
> Mistletoe & Holly by Simone Kereit
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistletoe--holly


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I posted Admin about not being able to remove double posts. ...


Whenever that happens to me, I just edit out what I already said & type in something else. Never at a loss for words. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Watercolour said:


> ...I did made my hat braid crochet.


That looks lovely - so nice & warm, I am sure.


> ...And my question...


I think that it is becoming more popular - the appearance of knitting with the ease of crocheting.


> And here is link of braid...


Thanks for that - will read more closely later when I have more time. 
(Who am I kidding? More time?!)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> This is a story of ordinary people and great courage. ...


A poignant story, Norma
What beautiful work of art they have used to commemorate it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I think there is a good sale usually around Thanksgiving, but will miss that.


This is the one that I am waiting for - sure hope that they repeat it this year.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...Happy drooling if you do look through her website.


Thanks for that link, Karen - just had a very quick look. Hope to get back to it later - very interesting.
Gotta block Glacier & get pics of Mountain Trails while the wind is relatively low.

ETA: YAY! I am caught up!!
I really rushed through (still took a lot of time) so apologies for anything that I missed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't a freebie, but look how cute the red beads look in evoking the holly.
> Mistletoe & Holly by Simone Kereit
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistletoe--holly


That is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought everyone would find the Eyam story poignant. The wells are a wonderful sight. Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a very pretty shawl Jane. I love the use of the red beads to look like berry's 

Well my Doghouse Shawl is off the mats and the sun is out so I took it outside to take pictures..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is a very pretty shawl Jane. I love the use of the red beads to look like berry's
> 
> Well my Doghouse Shawl is off the mats and the sun is out so I took it outside to take pictures..


It really is beautiful in white Ronie. Very light and airy. And it seems very you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ..Well my Doghouse Shawl is off the mats and the sun is out so I took it outside to take pictures..


Gorgeous, Ronie!!!
Lovely pics as well. They always look so much nicer outdoors - shows off the lace so well.
*My Stars!* Elizabeth has certainly designed a stunner with this one!!
;-)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Well my Doghouse Shawl is off the mats and the sun is out so I took it outside to take pictures..


This looks so light and delicate! Well done, Ronie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> *My Stars!* Elizabeth has certainly designed a stunner with this one!!
> ;-)


And the designing of this one went so fast that I hardly remember how I did it! I am so amazed at how lovely this shawl is turning out for everyone. I thought it would be kind of 'ho-hum', but the yarns, beads, and knitting expertise everyone is putting into the shawl make it quite a sight to behold.

:thumbup: to everyone who made it such a success! Yes, Sue, Toni, and Jane, I'm looking at you! I am nothing without my testers!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Watercolor--sorry for not welcoming you sooner but life is a bit harried right now. Am very happy to see you join us. I happen to like crochet a lot and will study the braid as soon as I can find a moment to breath. Hope you enjoy our chatter and banter and sharing here.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't a freebie, but look how cute the red beads look in evoking the holly.
> Mistletoe & Holly by Simone Kereit
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistletoe--holly


What a great idea! Thanks for sharing, Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous, Ronie!!!
> Lovely pics as well. They always look so much nicer outdoors - shows off the lace so well.
> *My Stars!* Elizabeth has certainly designed a stunner with this one!!
> ;-)


I totally agree!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are some pics of my Mountain Trails Shawl.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie ....what a magnificent piece of knitting .Looking at the FOs has made me want to try The pattern .
Jane ..that idea of holly and berries is certainly a good one .
Elizabeth ...must be a good feeling to design something which people find so beautiful .
Norma ...interesting stories .I knew there was well dressing but never knew why it was done and fancy you being part of that ...wonderful experience for you I am sure .
I finished all my sewing to day and it has been returned to the owners .So pleased I did needlework at school and am able to help people out .I am lucky to have a few brilliant neighbours .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jane ...must have been posting together .Love the new shawl and just lookat that lovely Tango ! I was afraid to ask if he was alright and you hadn't mentioned him .Purple is his colour and he has a regal appearance !


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, love how your toddler gansey turned out. The neck looked fine to me and I loved the way you did the sleeves.

Ann I love that gradient yarn you purchased. Do you have ideas for what you will make with it? I am still pondering what I will do with the ones I bought at the fiber fair.

Jane, Sue and Ronie, your Doghouse DKAL shawls all are looking so lovely. I just finished mine and it is blocking now. It always amazes me how different the yarns make each one look and I think they all take on a bit of the personality of the knitter as well  

Ronie, glad you found your needle and got all that organizing done as well! Good going. I am getting a very big pile next to my desk now of patterns I want to get to. I must get a notebook and sleeves for them!

I love how that hat looks, Watercolor. It seems like a knitted cable, so I don't know why it wouldn't catch on. 

Oh, Norma, that is a touching story about that town and how they remember the people who died. It is amazing that the pastor thought to isolate them and saved so many others from dying. THe well decorating is very beautiful as well.

That holly shawl is really sweet and does capture the real thing! thanks for sharing the link, Jane.

And just saw your Mountain Trails shawl. It is exquisite Jane! Such a wonderful color. Of course Tango looks marvelous in it!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are some pics of my Mountain Trails Shawl.


Elegant! Tango has his 'professional' pose on!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/

Just incase anyone wants to get mesmerized like I just was, there is a lot of wave action on Lake Superior today.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Elegant! Tango has his 'professional' pose on!


Another shawl well done, Jane!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/
> 
> Just incase anyone wants to get mesmerized like I just was, there is a lot of wave action on Lake Superior today.


Nice. Almost looks like the ocean. Bet it feels chilly out there.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> That is a very pretty shawl Jane. I love the use of the red beads to look like berry's
> 
> Well my Doghouse Shawl is off the mats and the sun is out so I took it outside to take pictures..


Gorgeous :thumbup: I love the bare look!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> And the designing of this one went so fast that I hardly remember how I did it! I am so amazed at how lovely this shawl is turning out for everyone. I thought it would be kind of 'ho-hum', but the yarns, beads, and knitting expertise everyone is putting into the shawl make it quite a sight to behold.
> 
> :thumbup: to everyone who made it such a success! Yes, Sue, Toni, and Jane, I'm looking at you! I am nothing without my testers!


It is great!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here are some pics of my Mountain Trails Shawl.


Stunning. Beautiful colour.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/
> 
> Just incase anyone wants to get mesmerized like I just was, there is a lot of wave action on Lake Superior today.


I am duly mesmerized. Even with a lot of wave action, the water has such a calming effect on me. Thanks!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/
> 
> Just incase anyone wants to get mesmerized like I just was, there is a lot of wave action on Lake Superior today.


I enjoyed watching that. It does look chilly..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ...must be a good feeling to design something which people find so beautiful .


It is a very good feeling!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It is great!!


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Nice. Almost looks like the ocean. Bet it feels chilly out there.


That might be why I am so fascinated with this lake. I LOVE the ocean.

I bet it is chilly out there today. I noticed that there were not any tourists venturing out on the pier when I was watching the cam, but it is a weekday. It could just be quiet there today.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I am duly mesmerized. Even with a lot of wave action, the water has such a calming effect on me. Thanks!


You are welcome!

(Your test knitter thanks you, too.  ) - I took some photos, but the wind is blowing and don't like any of them. I will try again tomorrow. Sorry!)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I enjoyed watching that. It does look chilly..


I'm glad you liked it, Norma. If I remember right, I think you were the one that told me about this camera. I didn't even know it was there and have wandered around, taking in the sights very unselfconsciously many times.  Sheesh!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't a freebie, but look how cute the red beads look in evoking the holly.
> Mistletoe & Holly by Simone Kereit
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistletoe--holly


That is great, Jane, and so clever.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have only managed a few "days" in the one that I started with your party.quote]
> 
> I have, too, Jane. Another WIP I need to get back to.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Re: Doghouse shawl
> 
> Thanks, Pam
> Right - gotta go put my Glacier in soak. I finished it 2 weeks ago but haven't gotten around to blocking it. My test knit has only 4 rows left so will be blocking tomorrow.
> Oh, my - just remembered, tomorrow is the day that I had set for blocking my snowflakes.


You'll be doing a lot of blocking. I'm going to get my Vanessa Ives blocked tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> RE: Doghouse shawl
> 
> Elizabeth really did a great job of putting this together - & so quickly, too!


I completely agree.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is a very pretty shawl Jane. I love the use of the red beads to look like berry's
> 
> Well my Doghouse Shawl is off the mats and the sun is out so I took it outside to take pictures..


It is absolutely lovely, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *My Stars!* Elizabeth has certainly designed a stunner with this one!!
> ;-)


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are some pics of my Mountain Trails Shawl.


Absolutely gorgeous, Jane!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't a freebie, but look how cute the red beads look in evoking the holly.
> Mistletoe & Holly by Simone Kereit
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mistletoe--holly


Isn't that festive - and pretty?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, just received a post about this year's Advent Scarf. It is lace and cables and no separate segments. Sounds very interesting. Some of you will probably get this post, too, as she sent to everyone who signed up last year whether you knit the scarf or not (like me).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is a very pretty shawl Jane. I love the use of the red beads to look like berry's
> 
> Well my Doghouse Shawl is off the mats and the sun is out so I took it outside to take pictures..


It is lovely, Ronie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hey, just received a post about this year's Advent Scarf. It is lace and cables and no separate segments. Sounds very interesting. Some of you will probably get this post, too, as she sent to everyone who signed up last year whether you knit the scarf or not (like me).


Do you have a link? I didn't get the posting. Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are some pics of my Mountain Trails Shawl.


I really like the tracks formed by the beads. A lovely shawl, Jane.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Do you have a link? I didn't get the posting. Thank you, Tanya!


No link Toni, but here is her post:

Hi All,

You are receiving this email because you participated in my advent scarf in 2014. If you are interested in joining in again this year, please respond to this email.

The theme this year is cables and Estonian lace. The twist that I mentioned, is that this is a continuous design. There will be no divider rows. You will receive 20 rows each day. This means that patterns will be broken in the sense that it will take you a few days or more to see the whole pattern in any given section. I have wanted to do a cable scarf for a while, that could include the cables with higher row repeats. This way you get a nice long cable and you wont have to panic about finishing it in one day.

Im using Elsebeth Lavold Silky Wool 192 yd/50grams. Im guesstimating that 3 skeins, which is 576 yards will be enough and a 3.5 mm needle. I would recommend a solid or a tonal yarn, but use what makes your heart sing.

Ill be sending out cast on information in the last week of November.If you dont receive the cast on instructions by the end of November, email, so I can double check. Like last year the daily clues will come out late the night before, to accommodate our European friends. I just havent figured out how to make this work for our down under friends.

Please not that I wont take any more joiners after the 6th of December. Thanks.

Tricia


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for that - will read more closely later when I have more time.
> (Who am I kidding? More time?!)


Thanks saying my hat.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

TLL said:


> Way to go, Watercolour! I love the new cable stitch! I hope it does become popular now that you have brought it so many other's attention. :thumbup:


Thanks tll.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> No link Toni, but here is her post:
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


How do we join this, Tanya?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--your Mountain Trails is elegant. I love the colors--each pic is a different color--lavendar to plum and it goes very well on Tango who seems to agree.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> That is a very pretty shawl Jane. I love the use of the red beads to look like berry's
> 
> Well my Doghouse Shawl is off the mats and the sun is out so I took it outside to take pictures..


Ronie, it is lovely. You did a great job.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> How do we join this, Tanya?


 With my technology disability, I am the last person to ask (lol). I imagine she will be sending more information as soon as she is ready. Will let you know when she sends me more info. Sue or Jane may know the designer's website better than I do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> With my technology disability, I am the last person to ask (lol). I imagine she will be sending more information as soon as she is ready. Will let you know when she sends me more info. Sue or Jane may know the designer's website better than I do.


Thank you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Jane ...must have been posting together .Love the new shawl


Thank you, Ann 


> and just lookat that lovely Tango ! I was afraid to ask if he was alright and you hadn't mentioned him .Purple is his colour and he has a regal appearance !


He does look good in purple - definitely regal. Notice his crossed paws. 
He seems to be doing okay. Still taking a pill every other day - soon every third day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...just saw your Mountain Trails shawl. It is exquisite Jane! Such a wonderful color. Of course Tango looks marvelous in it!


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Elegant! Tango has his 'professional' pose on!


Thank you, Elizabeth 
He certainly likes to put on airs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Another shawl well done, Jane!!!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning. Beautiful colour.


Thank you, Norma.
I am realizing that this yarn works better in all lace. There are irregularities which show up in the stocking stitch which aren't noticeable in the lace.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> You'll be doing a lot of blocking.


First I have to tuck in all of those ends. Why can't I remember that I should do it as I finish so as not to face it all now?


> I'm going to get my Vanessa Ives blocked tomorrow.


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hey, just received a post about this year's Advent Scarf. ...


This is the Sock Madness one - not Kristin Benecken's.
I think that this was one that Chris did but I am not sure that anyone else did it. Was that the chevron one? I might be misremembering.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I really like the tracks formed by the beads. A lovely shawl, Jane.


Thank you, Linda 
I think they are supposed to be stones on the path. I really like how those beads look with this yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, her group on ravelry is Sock Madness Forever and she wants people who want to do the scarf to email her at [email protected]


Thank you, Caryn, for the information.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--your Mountain Trails is elegant.


Thank you, Tanya 


> I love the colors--each pic is a different color--lavendar to plum


I thought that you would like the colour. ;-) The middle one might be the closest - a tad darker, maybe - it has a kind of faded look.


> and it goes very well on Tango who seems to agree.


He knows that he's gorgeous - with or without the shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

These are part of the Sustain the Sea initiaive
http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/sustain-the-sea

Biophilia by Mary-Anne Mace - designer of Lace Eater
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/biophilia

Ulva Lactuca shawl by Wei S. Leong
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ulva-lactuca-shawl

Empty Nets by Sonya Newstead
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/empty-nets

Orange roughy fingerless gloves by Wei S. Leong
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/orange-roughy-fingerless-gloves

Selachimorpha by Wei S. Leong
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/selachimorpha


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Pam, her group on ravelry is Sock Madness Forever and she wants people who want to do the scarf to email her at [email protected]


Thank you, Caryn! I found her group, joined, and emailed her!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Norma.
> I am realizing that this yarn works better in all lace. There are irregularities which show up in the stocking stitch which aren't noticeable in the lace.


Not on a galloping horse.  It really does look great!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This is the Sock Madness one - not Kristin Benecken's.
> I think that this was one that Chris did but I am not sure that anyone else did it. Was that the chevron one? I might be misremembering.


Pff! Well, I joined her group and look forward to the pattern. It sounded to me like it will be various cables and Estonian lace to make the scarf for this year.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> He knows that he's gorgeous - with or without the shawl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Not on a galloping horse.  It really does look great!!!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> He does look good in purple - definitely regal. Notice his crossed paws.
> He seems to be doing okay. Still taking a pill every other day - soon every third day.


I believe the "REGAL" look is having the extra bling in that shawl! I clearly see beads!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks really good, Tricia. You did well with this. You may be the only one to see mistakes in it!

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Don't look too close. While blocking I found mistakes in it. Should quit working detail when tired. It is toddler size so maybe the mistakes will not be to noticeable. The neck looks a little to high in front but I learned a lot. I'll work on the calculations a little more.
> 
> Remember the true color is yellow.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Jane. This is such a nice design.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my DogHouse DKAL shawl after a few reps of the last section.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. It worked out well with the black yarn, and I am glad that I had those beads, as they really added to the sparkle. I am glad I decided to,concentrate on finishing this before WTLF, as I have got all those increasing rows out of the way, and now it is decreasing rows with WTLF.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Very dramatic, Sue!!
> Oh, darn - you re making me want to CO!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry, Tanya, about the little pooch. Glad you could help the situation. Also, sorry about your computer woes. You have certainly had plenty. That mink scarf looks amazing!! As do the shawl and bamboo silk scarf!

Jane, you WTLF looks great!! Glad your time with Michael was sweet. Thanks for your comment on my cowl. 

Julie, how nice that your cleaning lady wanted to pay for your needles. It is good to know that she is the type of person to take responsibility for her actions. 

Tricia, do we get to see a picture of your gansey??

More pictures, Norma. Yay! Thank you for sharing this tour with us. I love those garden pictures and the bridge is wonderful. 

You are welcome, Linda. Hugs and prayers will continue.

Elizabeth, vent here any time. Hugs.

Beautiful work, Ronie. Sorry for the stress. Hugs!

All the GC in costumes look wonderful.

Lovely mitts, Ann.

We got back last night and I couldn't face 30 pages to catch up. So I started this morning.  We had an absolutely amazing time. We hiked 11 and 1/3 miles (approximately) in 4 days. The first and last day, being half days. All the trails are up and down. We even braved the creek bed and got lost and found the bottom of one of the waterfalls. But, man, the boulders we had to climb around to get there.

Here are some pictures of spider webs on a dying mum that I got one foggy morning this weekend.

page 50


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I had seen a proramme some years ago about the well dressing, maybe on BBC, but hadn't realized the significance behind it.

Suequote=Normaedern]I thought everyone would find the Eyam story poignant. The wells are a wonderful sight. Thank you all for your kind comments.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Bev. Thanks for sharing.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> So sorry, Tanya, about the little pooch. Glad you could help the situation. Also, sorry about your computer woes. You have certainly had plenty. That mink scarf looks amazing!! As do the shawl and bamboo silk scarf!
> 
> Jane, you WTLF looks great!! Glad your time with Michael was sweet. Thanks for your comment on my cowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my finished Vanessa Ives. I am really happy with how it turned out. I am surprised that I didn't have a problem working with the black yarn. Maybe having the sparkles softened the colour. I am glad that I had those Black Diamond beads which went so well with the sparkles.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry, Tanya, about the little pooch. Glad you could help the situation. Also, sorry about your computer woes. You have certainly had plenty. That mink scarf looks amazing!! As do the shawl and bamboo silk scarf!
> 
> Jane, you WTLF looks great!! Glad your time with Michael was sweet. Thanks for your comment on my cowl.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos. Glad you had a good time,Bev. Are you feeling fit and healthy and raring to go now?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, your nature pictures are stunning, as usual.  thanks for posting those gorgeous photos.

Jane, yes I did that chevron scarf last year of hers. And here is a link to her scarf from 2013. It is a fair isle or color work scarf knit in the round and appears to be joined as if a cowl. I want to knit this but don't have the time so I have not purchased yet.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stranded-advent-scarf-2013

Ronnie, your shawl is beautiful. I want to knit and have been toying with which yarn I should use. . .
But I am definitely going to join Zemy's cable and lace advent scarf for this year . . .so who knows when anything will get done.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Vanessa Ives. I am really happy with how it turned out. I am surprised that I didn't have a problem working with the black yarn. Maybe having the sparkles softened the colour. I am glad that I had those Black Diamond beads which went so well with the sparkles.
> 
> Sue


It is gorgeous. I will cast it on some time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I love your Vanessa Ives. Beautiful stitching.

Thanks, Sue, Linda and Chris. And, Linda, yes, we are raring to go. Man, we want to go hike somewhere, not go clean toilets.  We are really kind of proud of ourselves. At 64 and 63, we have exerted ourselves tremendously and recovered quite well. That area we got lost in, we were climbing boulders, slipping and sliding around. So glad that we did not fall. I'll put some pictures of that area up later today.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We had an absolutely amazing time. We hiked 11 and 1/3 miles (approximately) in 4 days. The first and last day, being half days. All the trails are up and down. We even braved the creek bed and got lost and found the bottom of one of the waterfalls. But, man, the boulders we had to climb around to get there.
> 
> Here are some pictures of spider webs on a dying mum that I got one foggy morning this weekend.
> 
> page 50


What a wonderfully scenic hike you had Bev! Such beauty in a spider's web.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Vanessa Ives. I am really happy with how it turned out. I am surprised that I didn't have a problem working with the black yarn. Maybe having the sparkles softened the colour. I am glad that I had those Black Diamond beads which went so well with the sparkles.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, wonderful, wonderful photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Vanessa Ives. I am really happy with how it turned out. I am surprised that I didn't have a problem working with the black yarn. Maybe having the sparkles softened the colour. I am glad that I had those Black Diamond beads which went so well with the sparkles.
> 
> Sue


It has worked out wonderfully well. A superb shawl as ever!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished my WTLF. Hope to get it blocked this afternoon. Really trying to finish some WIPs.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Elann.com sent this newsletter out this a.m. They have some very nice free patterns and their yarns are yummy from my limited experience.

This one caught my eye for its creation of complicated color work and simplicity of design. The technique can obviously be used on many projects.

http://international.elann.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Double-Garter-Triangular-Shawl.pdf


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Elann.com sent this newsletter out this a.m. They have some very nice free patterns and their yarns are yummy from my limited experience.
> 
> This one caught my eye for its creation of complicated color work and simplicity of design. The technique can obviously be used on many projects.
> 
> http://international.elann.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Double-Garter-Triangular-Shawl.pdf


I just checked my index/database on D: drive...I don't have it. Thanks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Bev!!! It sounds like you had a wonderful time! What beautiful photos of the spiderweb!!! Thank you for sharing!

Your Vanessa Ives is stunning, Sue! Those beads really do finish it off wonderfully!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my WTLF. Hope to get it blocked this afternoon. Really trying to finish some WIPs.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous, Sue!!! Those colors are perfect on that shawl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my WTLF. Hope to get it blocked this afternoon. Really trying to finish some WIPs.
> 
> Sue


It is beautiful and the colours blend together to enhance the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my WTLF. Hope to get it blocked this afternoon. Really trying to finish some WIPs.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful combination of pattern and colors! Well done, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--glad to see you back and fit. Isn't it wonderful to see your body able to take on physical challenges like boulder climbing? You do physical work for a living so your body is in good shape for such hiking experiences. That is terrific.

Your spider web photos are magnificent. You have a really good eye for such details and have learned to capture them so well. Thankx for sharing with us.

Sue--Vanessa Ives, in Black, and WTLF both finished this week! Your needles are on speed dial again. Both look fab! Like the quietness of the WTLF color changes. And always love Black. Perhaps you need a big holiday event where everyone comes wearing one of your magnificent shawls--a living display of your talents. It brings to mind this video of a German? woman who had a few hundred hand knit sweaters. There was a video made of a parade of towns people wearing all her sweaters. Did you see it? A real upbeat experience.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. I am glad you like the shawl.. Elizabeth sure did design a fun quick knit! I will be making this one again.. I wish I would get into the habit of writing down the date of when I start a project... I do know this went fast though 

I am on the last chart of my LE    it is hard to knit when there is someone wanting to talk! but I am enjoying the company too 

I blocked my Advent scarf and the darn thing is 8 feet long! I'll just have a nice warm scarf for those walks on the beach when the weather isn't so nice  

Love the Cam Toni!! I love that they are popping up in some amazing places.. This looks like a nice place for a walk


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that turned out so nice!! you can see right through it but the color is still so vibrant!! and Tango! wow he has really taken to his Modeling career  very pretty!! I love these large shawls.. but I get so impatient  

Sue I would say you are really working through those WIP's!!! two beautiful shawls.. the black one is stunning... and your so brave.. I think you are very lucky to have made this one.. it is such a hard color to work with.. and the other one is also very pretty... I wouldn't think the yarn would of worked out so well but it did!! YAY!!! Great Job!

Bev I'm glad you made it home safe and also glad that we didn't hear about a helicopter rescue!! of course you could of just called Melanie ... The pictures of the spider web are perfect for the season .. I am glad you had such a good time.. We need to start hiking again! My fall last year put a stop to it but I'm all healed up now and feeling like I need to stretch my legs.. and see the sites..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Elizabeth in regards to your Doghouse Shawl.. I wanted to say it was a fun and quick knit.. and I love the edging.. I thought for sure it would of rolled but it didn't.. I love the increase stitch too.. the 'K-YO-K' looks great!!! I'll be using it again


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your knees, but I am sure both you and Michael will have fond memories of this visit. Do you take anything for your knees? I have been doing jazzercise just over twenty years now, and had problem with my knees after about five years. I started taking Glucosamine and noticed an improvement within a matter of days. I made it part of my daily regimen and have never had any more problems.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> It hurt my knees a bit because it is very painful to bend them to far, especially quickly, but I soldiered on. ;-)
> The shawl is blocked but the weather hasn't cooperated for a photo shoot.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Ann. Well, let's say I have really been concentrating on finishing some.

Sue


annweb said:


> Sue ...How on earth do you do it ? Wonderful shawls .
> Ronie ..organising seems to take so much time and doesn't last long when flitting through projects ..that is my experience anyway .
> Tanya ..sincerely hope you make a load of sales with little effort ! Just hope people don't expect things for virtually nothing and time is valued .
> Toni ...glad you had a productive day .
> ...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Bev--glad to see you back and fit. Isn't it wonderful to see your body able to take on physical challenges like boulder climbing? You do physical work for a living so your body is in good shape for such hiking experiences. That is terrific.
> 
> Your spider web photos are magnificent. You have a really good eye for such details and have learned to capture them so well. Thankx for sharing with us.
> 
> Sue--Vanessa Ives, in Black, and WTLF both finished this week! Your needles are on speed dial again. Both look fab! Like the quietness of the WTLF color changes. And always love Black. Perhaps you need a big holiday event where everyone comes wearing one of your magnificent shawls--a living display of your talents. It brings to mind this video of a German? woman who had a few hundred hand knit sweaters. There was a video made of a parade of towns people wearing all her sweaters. Did you see it? A real upbeat experience.


Tanya, and all, the newest pattern from Mary-Anne Mace aka: the LaceEater, is out. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/biophilia

This is a free pattern. You have to read her comments in the shawl. I know that Tanya will appreciate them. there is more than what I am pasting below. 
'Biophilia is a term used to describe a hypothetically innate human tendency to feel an emotional attachment to the natural world. The idea that human wellbeing is utterly dependent upon our positive interactions with the natural world and its biological diversity makes conservation of the planets ecological systems imperative. This decades old theory is even more relevant today as we continue to transform the planet in our quest for perpetual economic growth.'


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Can you just squeeze it in with them?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Re: Doghouse shawl
> 
> Thanks, Pam
> Right - gotta go put my Glacier in soak. I finished it 2 weeks ago but haven't gotten around to blocking it. My test knit has only 4 rows left so will be blocking tomorrow.
> Oh, my - just remembered, tomorrow is the day that I had set for blocking my snowflakes.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, that is so beautiful in that colour. It looks so light and airy.

Sue


Ronie said:


> That is a very pretty shawl Jane. I love the use of the red beads to look like berry's
> 
> Well my Doghouse Shawl is off the mats and the sun is out so I took it outside to take pictures..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It really is a stunner, isn't it?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous, Ronie!!!
> Lovely pics as well. They always look so much nicer outdoors - shows off the lace so well.
> *My Stars!* Elizabeth has certainly designed a stunner with this one!!
> ;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It really did go fast, didn't it? I really enjoyed testing it for you and seeing it coming together.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> And the designing of this one went so fast that I hardly remember how I did it! I am so amazed at how lovely this shawl is turning out for everyone. I thought it would be kind of 'ho-hum', but the yarns, beads, and knitting expertise everyone is putting into the shawl make it quite a sight to behold.
> 
> :thumbup: to everyone who made it such a success! Yes, Sue, Toni, and Jane, I'm looking at you! I am nothing without my testers!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl, Jane. Tango really looks quite regal in this royal colour.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here are some pics of my Mountain Trails Shawl.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, it is not the same designer as the ones I have knit. I will keep watching to see if Kristen will do one this year. If not, I will probably do the 2012 one. That was when I first learned about them, but it was too late for that one, but I have it printed somewhere.

Sue 


tamarque said:


> Hey, just received a post about this year's Advent Scarf. It is lace and cables and no separate segments. Sounds very interesting. Some of you will probably get this post, too, as she sent to everyone who signed up last year whether you knit the scarf or not (like me).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry, Tanya, about the little pooch. Glad you could help the situation. Also, sorry about your computer woes. You have certainly had plenty. That mink scarf looks amazing!! As do the shawl and bamboo silk scarf!
> 
> Jane, you WTLF looks great!! Glad your time with Michael was sweet. Thanks for your comment on my cowl.
> 
> ...


Love those spider's webs! 
Heather is very kind to me- she is well aware of how tight my budget is- because she sees the shopping I can afford each two weeks. One day she brought me three little cans of Salmon. We are not very different in age- but she is very slight and has not the same problem with the Arthritis that I have, I will see the doctor next week, to see about pain management, when I run out of the Glucosamine/chondrointin, and the Deer Velvet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Vanessa Ives. I am really happy with how it turned out. I am surprised that I didn't have a problem working with the black yarn. Maybe having the sparkles softened the colour. I am glad that I had those Black Diamond beads which went so well with the sparkles.
> 
> Sue


Black is a traditional Shetland colour- goodness knows, though whether it could be knitted through a winter when the light would be so limited.
It is looking really good, Sue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, I love your Vanessa Ives. Beautiful stitching.
> 
> Thanks, Sue, Linda and Chris. And, Linda, yes, we are raring to go. Man, we want to go hike somewhere, not go clean toilets.  We are really kind of proud of ourselves. At 64 and 63, we have exerted ourselves tremendously and recovered quite well. That area we got lost in, we were climbing boulders, slipping and sliding around. So glad that we did not fall. I'll put some pictures of that area up later today.


I must have missed that post, Bev- glad you are safe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my WTLF. Hope to get it blocked this afternoon. Really trying to finish some WIPs.
> 
> Sue


They look like really subtle shifts of colour on this one, Sue. Good work as always!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I believe the "REGAL" look is having the extra bling in that shawl! I clearly see beads!!!


The beads show up nicely. I really like that grey with the purple.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RE: Doghouse shawl


britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane. This is such a nice design.


Thank you, Sue 
I agree - great design.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...now it is decreasing rows with WTLF.


I have the last 2 charts left to do on that now - should get at least one done tonight as I am about to do the BO on my test knit. If I run out of yarn, it will mean at least 2 weeks (usually 3) before I can get more. I have been keeping tabs on the % & I was really close all along but with the last chart, I am seem to have used more. :-(
Oh - wait maybe it was less - I'll recheck my interpretation of the numbers. It was late night when I checked that. I might have reversed them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, Bev - fantastic photos!!


eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, you WTLF looks great!! Glad your time with Michael was sweet. ...


Thank you on both counts, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Vanessa Ives. ...


Stunning, Sue!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, yes I did that chevron scarf last year of hers...


So my memory hasn't failed me entirely - yet.
;-)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, and all, the newest pattern from Mary-Anne Mace aka: the LaceEater, is out.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/biophilia
> 
> This is a free pattern. You have to read her comments in the shawl. I know that Tanya will appreciate them. there is more than what I am pasting below.
> 'Biophilia is a term used to describe a hypothetically innate human tendency to feel an emotional attachment to the natural world. The idea that human wellbeing is utterly dependent upon our positive interactions with the natural world and its biological diversity makes conservation of the planets ecological systems imperative. This decades old theory is even more relevant today as we continue to transform the planet in our quest for perpetual economic growth.'


Isn't this shawl beautiful?! I snagged it and downloaded it and....no, I have not cast on yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RE: Vanessa Ives


linda09 said:


> It is gorgeous. I will cast it on some time.


Me, too, Probably when I finish the Doghouse shawl - I have too much going on with the snowflakes at the moment to think about it. I was supposed to start blocking today but I still haven't tucked in the ends. I can't believe that I have held off on casting on a new project!

I had a couple of setbacks yesterday:
1.) I had hoped to finish my test knit last night. On the 2nd last row, I realized that I should have purled the previous row instead of knitting it. After screaming - silently so as not to wake Gerard & our house guest - I finally decided that I would just fix each stitch as I came to it - 400+ stitches. I can't believe how *long* that took. I had to be careful not to disturb the lace on the previous row. At least 2 hours!

2.) When I went to go to bed, I discovered the door ajar to the room where the Glacier scarf was lying in pins. I - stupidly, can't believe it - didn't securely latch the door. Tango had hauled up the works. I hope that he never stuck himself with the pins.

Anyway, instead of blocking my test knit - which still isn't BO - have to re-block Glacier before I can start on those flakes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Someone mentioned doing a Sock-KAL. This one has cables & lace. It would be interesting to do something like this because there is a built in pacing guide. With 5 clues, we could set a clue for every two days - that would make it more mangeable.
Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. by Heidi Nick
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2

Here are her other free patterns - more nice socks.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Heidi%20Nick&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free

Here is a current Sock MKLA - that starts in a few days
Free for the duration of the MKAL
Themae by Letipanda
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/themae

Free for this week only
Woodland Winter Mittens by Kerin Dimeler-Laurence
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55777220&intmedid=12WeeksOfGifting--1104&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my WTLF. ...


Ohh, Sue - gorgeous already - even not blocked! All those textures stitches help keep it from bunching up & hiding the design.
This is going to be spectacular when blocked - no surprise, of course. You have a lot of spectacular shawls under your belt.

Such a nice colourway, too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have the last 2 charts left to do on that now - should get at least one done tonight as I am about to do the BO on my test knit. If I run out of yarn, it will mean at least 2 weeks (usually 3) before I can get more. I have been keeping tabs on the % & I was really close all along but with the last chart, I am seem to have used more. :-(
> Oh - wait maybe it was less - I'll recheck my interpretation of the numbers. It was late night when I checked that. I might have reversed them.


I meant to ask before Jane and Sue, what size WTLF did you make? I'm trying to decide - very tempted by the largest.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:



> ...I wish I would get into the habit of writing down the date of when I start a project...


I have found creating Ravelry project pages really good for keeping tack of things.


> I am on the last chart of my LE


WAY TO GO! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
You'll be finished in no time. You got through those last sections pretty quickly!


> I blocked my Advent scarf and the darn thing is 8 feet long!...


I'll bet that you have a big smile on your face having made all of this progress!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> RE: Vanessa Ives
> 
> Me, too, Probably when I finish the Doghouse shawl - I have too much going on with the snowflakes at the moment to think about it. I was supposed to start blocking today but I still haven't tucked in the ends. I can't believe that I have held off on casting on a new project!
> 
> ...


Oh, ouch, on both counts and doesn't always happen when you are under time pressure? Hope all goes smoothly from now on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that turned out so nice!! you can see right through it but the color is still so vibrant!! and Tango! wow he has really taken to his Modeling career  very pretty!!


Thank you so much, Ronie 
Tango looks pretty good in this royal colour.


> I love these large shawls.. but I get so impatient


This is a very generous size - the shape gives it really good coverage. It really isn't a long project to knit considering that there is a fair bit of st st. All rows have at least a bit of lace to keep them more interesting, though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Someone mentioned doing a Sock-KAL. This one has cables & lace. It would be interesting to do something like this because there is a built in pacing guide. With 5 clues, we could set a clue for every two days - that would make it more mangeable.
> Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. by Heidi Nick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2
> 
> ...


I'm up for socks. like the Earl Grey.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Do you take anything for your knees? ...I started taking Glucosamine...


No - I am really bad about taking care of myself. Several years ago, a number of people recommended the Glucosamine but I never did try it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Can you just squeeze it in with them?


Not sure what you meant here, Sue. I was talking about getting things blocked... Can you help me? God knows, I need help.
;-)

ETA: In this case, I meant help understanding what you meant but you can also help me block my flakes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> What a beautiful shawl, Jane. Tango really looks quite regal in this royal colour.


Thank you, Sue 
This shape drapes really well.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Someone mentioned doing a Sock-KAL. This one has cables & lace. It would be interesting to do something like this because there is a built in pacing guide. With 5 clues, we could set a clue for every two days - that would make it more mangeable.
> Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. by Heidi Nick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2
> 
> ...


I have downloaded the Woodland Winter Mittens. Someday . . . . I may knit them. LOL

Here is another free sock pattern that I found on the Sock Knitters Anonymous group. Of course several have already finished clue 1 and it is looking gorgeous.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jedi-mind-trick-socks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--great shawl--copied that to files. You do have my number--totally agree with the designer. We all have personal responsibility for the world around us, just as much as we do for our personal selves and family. Human survival was always been tied intrinsically to the natural world and our spirituality developed from that connection. She is also correct that we have power in numbers and do not create change alone and in isolation. All our societal developments that create better living conditions came from popular collective gathering. All our social losses occur when people give up that power to those who would abuse us and nature. Thanks.

Toni--have been meaning to note that your video did not seem to work for me. So I was unable to enjoy it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I meant to ask before Jane and Sue, what size WTLF did you make? I'm trying to decide - very tempted by the largest.


I did the medium because I wanted to use up some leftover yarn & it looked Like I had just a bit more than I would need. We'll see about that now, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Oh, ouch, on both counts and doesn't always happen when you are under time pressure? Hope all goes smoothly from now on.


I think that we cause things like this to happen under time pressure because we aren't taking the same time as usual to be sure we've done it right.
I hope it goes smoothly, too.
;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> RE: Vanessa Ives
> 
> Me, too, Probably when I finish the Doghouse shawl - I have too much going on with the snowflakes at the moment to think about it. I was supposed to start blocking today but I still haven't tucked in the ends. I can't believe that I have held off on casting on a new project!
> 
> ...


Oh dear! At least he obviously has not done too much damage.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! At least he obviously has not done too much damage.


Well, I don't know - I haven't examined it yet - because I can't seem to get away from this blasted computer!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Caryn, for the information.


Oops, guess this isn't the same designer of the advent scarf that Sue and Jane talked about. But it does sound intriguing and I did join the group and sign up for the clues.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> These are part of the Sustain the Sea initiaive
> http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/sustain-the-sea
> 
> Biophilia by Mary-Anne Mace - designer of Lace Eater
> ...


I never made a project page for lace eater and when I wore it the other day, someone asked me what it was. Of course I could not remember the name! So now I can write it down so I will know for next time. And this new design is lovely as well. Thanks


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry, Tanya, about the little pooch. Glad you could help the situation. Also, sorry about your computer woes. You have certainly had plenty. That mink scarf looks amazing!! As do the shawl and bamboo silk scarf!
> 
> Jane, you WTLF looks great!! Glad your time with Michael was sweet. Thanks for your comment on my cowl.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Bev. Sounds like you had a wonderful adventure and got plenty of exercise. Your pictures of the spider webs are wonderful- look like it beaded the bushes!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Vanessa Ives. I am really happy with how it turned out. I am surprised that I didn't have a problem working with the black yarn. Maybe having the sparkles softened the colour. I am glad that I had those Black Diamond beads which went so well with the sparkles.
> 
> Sue


Just beautiful Sue! It sure did work out perfectly, yarn and beads.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my WTLF. Hope to get it blocked this afternoon. Really trying to finish some WIPs.
> 
> Sue


I think you are accomplishing your mission of finishing wips. This is another beauty and the subtle variegation of the yarn is so perfect for the pattern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I don't know - I haven't examined it yet - because I can't seem to get away from this blasted computer!


I certainly hope not! There might be some pithy words spoken if he has- but pointless mentioning it to him, by now!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--glad to see you back and fit. Isn't it wonderful to see your body able to take on physical challenges like boulder climbing? You do physical work for a living so your body is in good shape for such hiking experiences. That is terrific.
> 
> Your spider web photos are magnificent. You have a really good eye for such details and have learned to capture them so well. Thankx for sharing with us.
> 
> Sue--Vanessa Ives, in Black, and WTLF both finished this week! Your needles are on speed dial again. Both look fab! Like the quietness of the WTLF color changes. And always love Black. Perhaps you need a big holiday event where everyone comes wearing one of your magnificent shawls--a living display of your talents. It brings to mind this video of a German? woman who had a few hundred hand knit sweaters. There was a video made of a parade of towns people wearing all her sweaters. Did you see it? A real upbeat experience.


I remember seeing that video. It was really a wonderful tribute to that woman and all her many beautiful sweaters modeled by her neighbors. She did some incredible work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A couple of photos from yesterday's trip


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone.. I am glad you like the shawl.. Elizabeth sure did design a fun quick knit! I will be making this one again.. I wish I would get into the habit of writing down the date of when I start a project... I do know this went fast though
> 
> I am on the last chart of my LE    it is hard to knit when there is someone wanting to talk! but I am enjoying the company too
> 
> ...


Good progress on your LE Ronie. Glad you are sticking with it. The advent scarf sounds like it turned out super. Nice to have a long scarf to wrap up in.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. I enjoyed knitting it and seeing the beads tie in with the sparkles.

Sue


linda09 said:


> It is gorgeous. I will cast it on some time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I certainly hope not! There might be some pithy words spoken if he has- but pointless mentioning it to him, by now!


Not his fault - entirely mine.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> RE: Vanessa Ives
> 
> Me, too, Probably when I finish the Doghouse shawl - I have too much going on with the snowflakes at the moment to think about it. I was supposed to start blocking today but I still haven't tucked in the ends. I can't believe that I have held off on casting on a new project!
> 
> ...


Oh my Jane. That is frustrating. And it does seem to be true, that the more we try to get things done quickly the more things seem to work against us. Guess Tango just wanted to help. Probably thought it was ready for him to model. Hope he didn't eat any pins!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from yesterday's trip


I hope you had a nice outing. Did Ringo get to go?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Elizabeth.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Hope he didn't eat any pins!


Me, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I am really happy with it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> It has worked out wonderfully well. A superb shawl as ever!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not his fault - entirely mine.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni

Sue


TLL said:


> Your Vanessa Ives is stunning, Sue! Those beads really do finish it off wonderfully!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> Gorgeous, Sue!!! Those colors are perfect on that shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is not a well composed photo, but the evidence that he was with us- and he behaved pretty much impeccably


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. I was hoping that the colours would work with this pattern.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> It is beautiful and the colours blend together to enhance the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Someone mentioned doing a Sock-KAL. This one has cables & lace. It would be interesting to do something like this because there is a built in pacing guide. With 5 clues, we could set a clue for every two days - that would make it more mangeable.
> Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. by Heidi Nick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2
> 
> ...


That is a great idea. I have saved it and the latest MKAL


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not a well composed photo, but the evidence that he was with us- and he behaved pretty much impeccably


Love the pictures of those big puffy clouds. Looks like it was a glorious day. How nice that Ringo was able to come along and was well behaved!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks a good day for a trip! Did you have avoid time?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is my Doghouse dkal shawl. No beads in this one. Tried to get a better picture, but it just wasn't happening. I really enjoyed this one too- it was a fun adventure from beginning to end. Thanks for the fun Elizabeth and for your ambition to get such a pretty design worked up so quickly!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not a well composed photo, but the evidence that he was with us- and he behaved pretty much impeccably


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn that is really pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Elizabeth in regards to your Doghouse Shawl.. I wanted to say it was a fun and quick knit.. and I love the edging.. I thought for sure it would of rolled but it didn't.. I love the increase stitch too.. the 'K-YO-K' looks great!!! I'll be using it again


I am so happy you like the shawl! I decided I like that K-YO-K so much that there are two more shawls being tweaked right now with that same stitch.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from yesterday's trip


The mist hasn't lifted here for 3 days; I'm so envious of that beautiful blue sky.
Hope you had a good day, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is my Doghouse dkal shawl. No beads in this one. Tried to get a better picture, but it just wasn't happening. I really enjoyed this one too- it was a fun adventure from beginning to end. Thanks for the fun Elizabeth and for your ambition to get such a pretty design worked up so quickly!


Lovely - light and airy.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It really did go fast, didn't it? I really enjoyed testing it for you and seeing it coming together. Sue


It went super fast considering there were two abortive attempts prior to getting it going.  I'm still working on those to get them working properly. Thanks for putting up with two weeks of me biting my nails! :roll:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry, Tanya, about the little pooch. Glad you could help the situation. Also, sorry about your computer woes. You have certainly had plenty. That mink scarf looks amazing!! As do the shawl and bamboo silk scarf!
> 
> Jane, you WTLF looks great!! Glad your time with Michael was sweet. Thanks for your comment on my cowl.
> 
> ...


You are almost there, p56.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Someone mentioned doing a Sock-KAL. This one has cables & lace. It would be interesting to do something like this because there is a built in pacing guide. With 5 clues, we could set a clue for every two days - that would make it more mangeable.
> Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. by Heidi Nick
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2


I definitely want to knit Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. I was going to do the MKAL, but, well, something got in the way. :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from yesterday's trip


Looks like it was a beautiful day for you, Julie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not a well composed photo, but the evidence that he was with us- and he behaved pretty much impeccably


So nice that he got an outing, too!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Here is my Doghouse dkal shawl. No beads in this one. Tried to get a better picture, but it just wasn't happening. I really enjoyed this one too- it was a fun adventure from beginning to end. Thanks for the fun Elizabeth and for your ambition to get such a pretty design worked up so quickly!


What a lovely, soft blue! Be sure to post a pic in the Completed Shawls thread on Ravelry so everyone can enjoy your beautiful work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Love the pictures of those big puffy clouds. Looks like it was a glorious day. How nice that Ringo was able to come along and was well behaved!


A little windy still- but pretty good weather none-the-less. We may be going out again on Friday, this time to the West Coast. Ringo has settled down to maturity, in some ways I miss the puppy, but in others it is good that he is a quiet fellow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

woops , double post!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looks a good day for a trip! Did you have avoid time?


I am assuming you mean me, Norma? Yes it was lovelyb to get right out of town!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is my Doghouse dkal shawl. No beads in this one. Tried to get a better picture, but it just wasn't happening. I really enjoyed this one too- it was a fun adventure from beginning to end. Thanks for the fun Elizabeth and for your ambition to get such a pretty design worked up so quickly!


I am thinking I have to be one of the world's slowest knitters. How much everyone else accomplishes! I love this design, and it is a super colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The mist hasn't lifted here for 3 days; I'm so envious of that beautiful blue sky.
> Hope you had a good day, Julie.


It is nice to think that the weather has to be sunny, somewhere! Mist sounds like cold and damp to me. The only dampener was the very slow trip home - we got caught in the 5-30pm rush hour home from the city.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Looks like it was a beautiful day for you, Julie!


It was a lovely spring afternoon! It had been raining in the morning, but cleared as you can see. Anne, my friend is very much a dog lover, and is working towards living in New Zealand again- Sydney is very large, fast and rather a lonely experience for her. The city has 3/4 of the total population of the whole of New Zealand.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> RE: Vanessa Ives
> 
> Me, too, Probably when I finish the Doghouse shawl - I have too much going on with the snowflakes at the moment to think about it. I was supposed to start blocking today but I still haven't tucked in the ends. I can't believe that I have held off on casting on a new project!
> 
> ...


Whew! Aren't you glad for new days to get fresh starts? :thumbup:

I hope you have enough yarn for that test knit.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Toni--have been meaning to note that your video did not seem to work for me. So I was unable to enjoy it.


Hmm. It was the link to the webcam page. You might want to try it again. I have noticed that it will stall/freeze on occasion. http://glensheen.wp.d.umn.edu/lake-cam/


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I don't know - I haven't examined it yet - because I can't seem to get away from this blasted computer!


Maybe Tango is letting you know this is the one he wants for himself.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is my Doghouse dkal shawl. No beads in this one. Tried to get a better picture, but it just wasn't happening. I really enjoyed this one too- it was a fun adventure from beginning to end. Thanks for the fun Elizabeth and for your ambition to get such a pretty design worked up so quickly!


That is beautiful, Caryn!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A little windy still- but pretty good weather none-the-less. We may be going out again on Friday, this time to the West Coast. Ringo has settled down to maturity, in some ways I miss the puppy, but in others it is good that he is a quiet fellow.


Those puppies are stinkers, but they sure are fun.  I am glad he got to go with you yesterday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is my Doghouse dkal shawl....


So pretty, Caryn!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe Tango is letting you know this is the one he wants for himself.


He's trying to tell you that he is ready for his next modeling gig.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a lovely spring afternoon! It had been raining in the morning, but cleared as you can see. Anne, my friend is very much a dog lover, and is working towards living in New Zealand again- Sydney is very large, fast and rather a lonely experience for her. The city has 3/4 of the total population of the whole of New Zealand.


That would be so nice for the both of you if she could be closer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I definitely want to knit Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. I was going to do the MKAL, but, well, something got in the way. :roll:


Wouldn't be designing the DKAL, would it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those puppies are stinkers, but they sure are fun.  I am glad he got to go with you yesterday.


It was really nice to take him along!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That would be so nice for the both of you if she could be closer.


I am looking forward to having her around more!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Whew! Aren't you glad for new days to get fresh starts? :thumbup:


YES 


> I hope you have enough yarn for that test knit.


I've got lots for the test knit - it is WTLF that is uncertain.
Test knit is finished now, actually. I hope to show you all soon - it is really interesting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those Earl Grey socks are lovely!!! I'm in! 

Who would like to lead the sock knitting adventure? 

We don't have any dates open until March 13! That one probably needs to be a WIP, as we don't have one during the 6 weeks prior.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I've got lots for the test knit - it is WTLF that is uncertain.
> Test knit is finished now, actually. I hope to show you all soon - it is really interesting.


 :thumbup: Sorry! I got them mixed up.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue...love the VI shawl and Wtlf .
Caryn ..beautiful and delicate blue .
Bev ...sounds as if you had an adventurous break and took some fascinating pics.
Jane ..saved the Earl Grey Socks but hate the tea .
TLL ..totally agree about puppies .Having had an excellent well behaved Westie the shock of Hector is hitting me !
Julie ...what a great day you had and so pleased Ringo was part of the excursion .He sounds as if he is doing well as an adult !Hope your friend comes again on Friday and you get another fine day out .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...We don't have any dates open until March 13! ...


What do we have lined up exactly?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry, Tanya, about the little pooch. Glad you could help the situation. Also, sorry about your computer woes. You have certainly had plenty. That mink scarf looks amazing!! As do the shawl and bamboo silk scarf!
> 
> Jane, you WTLF looks great!! Glad your time with Michael was sweet. Thanks for your comment on my cowl.
> 
> ...


So glad you had such a great getaway, Bev. Love those pictures of the spider webs!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Vanessa Ives. I am really happy with how it turned out. I am surprised that I didn't have a problem working with the black yarn. Maybe having the sparkles softened the colour. I am glad that I had those Black Diamond beads which went so well with the sparkles.
> 
> Sue


It's really very lovely, Sue - and those beads are perfect with it. I'm blocking mine now and also my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. So, two WIPs are now FOs.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> But I am definitely going to join Zemy's cable and lace advent scarf for this year . . .so who knows when anything will get done.


I'm going to do that one, too. Looking forward to it and hopefully will have more of WIPs finished by the time this one begins.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my WTLF. Hope to get it blocked this afternoon. Really trying to finish some WIPs.
> 
> Sue


Looks great, Sue. I'm working on finishing up my Glacier MKAK scarf (only 4 more repeats of the pattern to go) and then will get back to this one and my Doghouse DKAL shawl and also my Mountain Trails. Slowly but surely, I'm getting through these WIPs.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Elann.com sent this newsletter out this a.m. They have some very nice free patterns and their yarns are yummy from my limited experience.
> 
> This one caught my eye for its creation of complicated color work and simplicity of design. The technique can obviously be used on many projects.
> 
> http://international.elann.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Double-Garter-Triangular-Shawl.pdf


Thanks, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Isn't this shawl beautiful?! I snagged it and downloaded it and....no, I have not cast on yet.


I did, too, and will wait awhile to cast it on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> RE: Vanessa Ives
> 
> Me, too, Probably when I finish the Doghouse shawl - I have too much going on with the snowflakes at the moment to think about it. I was supposed to start blocking today but I still haven't tucked in the ends. I can't believe that I have held off on casting on a new project!
> 
> ...


Oh, Jane, so sorry you had to deal with both of those things! I hope today is going better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm up for socks. like the Earl Grey.


Me, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oops, guess this isn't the same designer of the advent scarf that Sue and Jane talked about. But it does sound intriguing and I did join the group and sign up for the clues.


That's what I understand, too, but this does look interesting and I joined the group and signed up for it, too. Should be fun.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of photos from yesterday's trip


Nice photos, Julie, and I'm glad you had a good outing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Jane, so sorry you had to deal with both of those things! I hope today is going better.


Thanks, Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not a well composed photo, but the evidence that he was with us- and he behaved pretty much impeccably


That's great, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is my Doghouse dkal shawl. No beads in this one. Tried to get a better picture, but it just wasn't happening. I really enjoyed this one too- it was a fun adventure from beginning to end. Thanks for the fun Elizabeth and for your ambition to get such a pretty design worked up so quickly!


It's really beautiful, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am so happy you like the shawl! I decided I like that K-YO-K so much that there are two more shawls being tweaked right now with that same stitch.


It's a fun stitch to use for the increases.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I've got lots for the test knit - it is WTLF that is uncertain.
> Test knit is finished now, actually. I hope to show you all soon - it is really interesting.


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue...love the VI shawl and Wtlf .
> Caryn ..beautiful and delicate blue .
> Bev ...sounds as if you had an adventurous break and took some fascinating pics.
> Jane ..saved the Earl Grey Socks but hate the tea .
> ...


It was really good, being able to include him, and he was no problem in the car. He just adores new people, hopeless with other dogs though, when I'm around. But as he was 5 months when I got him, a lot of that behaviour was already set. It would be good if I can get away again on Friday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Nice photos, Julie, and I'm glad you had a good outing.


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I made the Large one, as I had plenty of yarn. I think Imhavevenough left over for a scarf, or maybe pair of socks.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I meant to ask before Jane and Sue, what size WTLF did you make? I'm trying to decide - very tempted by the largest.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, now I am catching up so I can catch up. 

Thanks, Elizabeth and Tanya and Ronie for the lovely thing said about my pictures.  Thanks, Julie.  Thanks, Jane. Thanks, Caryn.  Thanks, Ann.  Thanks, Pam. 

Sorry, Jane, for your troubles last night. Tango was just trying to get a jump on the modeling.  

Lovely photos, Julie. Where did you go? I am sure you have already said, but I am missing page 50-67. Not gotten to them yet, but I will.  Love the picture of Ringo.

Caryn, your Doghouse is gorgeous!

Here are some pictures of when we got off the trail. We were going upstream on the creek and missed a turn off.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, now I am catching up so I can catch up.
> 
> Thanks, Elizabeth and Tanya and Ronie for the lovely thing said about my pictures.  Thanks, Julie.  Thanks, Jane. Thanks, Caryn.  Thanks, Ann.  Thanks, Pam.
> 
> ...


Those are wonderful photos, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Some more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, now I am catching up so I can catch up.
> 
> Thanks, Elizabeth and Tanya and Ronie for the lovely thing said about my pictures.  Thanks, Julie.  Thanks, Jane. Thanks, Caryn.  Thanks, Ann.  Thanks, Pam.
> 
> ...


None-the-less lovely shots. We went to Snell's Beach and Sandspit. on the east coast. Roughly in the direction of Warkworth.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam and Julie. I tell you all the rest of the hiking we did was tame to what we did on that stretch of creek. We were sore that night-felt like someone pummeled the lower half of our bodies. The next day was pretty good sorenesswise, unless we sat down for longer than 5 min.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn that is really pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. I love how it feels wearing it too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Lovely - light and airy.


Thanks Linda. It feels that way too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the mitten pattern! I got in a email this morning and just now downloaded it.  

I like the sock idea.. I normally do toe up 2 at a time but will join in with whatever everyone else does.. I just really hate short socks LOL I am pulling them up all the time!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some more.


Stunning scenery, Bev. I can see why you enjoy going there.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> What a lovely, soft blue! Be sure to post a pic in the Completed Shawls thread on Ravelry so everyone can enjoy your beautiful work!


Thanks Elizabeth. It is posted there now. There are so many beauties posted there.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am thinking I have to be one of the world's slowest knitters. How much everyone else accomplishes! I love this design, and it is a super colour!


Thanks Julie. It was a pattern that was easily memorized and I think being part of the dkal was inspiring and motivating to keep on knitting! I certainly do not think of you as a slow knitter- those Ganseys grow very quickly to my eyes!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Jane it sounds like you had a day like I had a few days back!! I really hope that he didn't ruin it  I guess if you find a pin on the ground you will now how that happened.. just be careful and watch your step until you are sure they are all there 


Julie those are nice blue sky's .. I wish we could see Ringo's face... but he looks like he is happy and content to be out and about with you


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a lovely spring afternoon! It had been raining in the morning, but cleared as you can see. Anne, my friend is very much a dog lover, and is working towards living in New Zealand again- Sydney is very large, fast and rather a lonely experience for her. The city has 3/4 of the total population of the whole of New Zealand.


How great that would be if she moves nearbye to you. That is quite a comparison of population between Sydney and all of NZ. What a shock that must be for her to be living in such a big city.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wouldn't be designing the DKAL, would it?


What is a DKAL I got the KAL part its the D that stumps me.. 

Caryn that turned out beautiful!! I love the blue.. isn't is a nice size.. just right to keep the chill off the shoulders and also to dress up a outfit


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I am trying! Next is Cuerda Seca and a pair of socks, and of course Lace 2015, and I should try and resurrect Dancing Bees. I was just about to start the border when I went to England. I am trying not to start anything new before I leave at the end of the month as a couple of weeks away can really set you back.

Sue


sisu said:


> I think you are accomplishing your mission of finishing wips. This is another beauty and the subtle variegation of the yarn is so perfect for the pattern!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is beautiful, Caryn!!!


Thank you Toni.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Wouldn't be designing the DKAL, would it?


Um, well, actually, yes. :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So pretty, Caryn!!


Thanks Jane.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really very lovely, Sue - and those beads are perfect with it. I'm blocking mine now and also my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. So, two WIPs are now FOs.


WOW! You finished your scarf already? Your needles must have been spitting sparks!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I've got lots for the test knit - it is WTLF that is uncertain.
> Test knit is finished now, actually. I hope to show you all soon - it is really interesting.


Looking foward to seeing the test knit. Who were you test knitting this one for?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Some more.


Well worth missing that left turn to see the falls! Lovely pics, Bev!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue...love the VI shawl and Wtlf .
> Caryn ..beautiful and delicate blue .
> Bev ...sounds as if you had an adventurous break and took some fascinating pics.
> Jane ..saved the Earl Grey Socks but hate the tea .
> ...


Thanks Ann. I do like blue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev your pictures are great! It looks like a rough hike but I am sure well worth it.. doesn't it feel great to get a good nights sleep after such a workout ? You two should find a place close to home that you can explore so you can keep in shape. 

I am going to finish up my WIP's before Jane's snowflake's I want to make some of them up to decorate the house with.. I do like the idea of putting them on my windows! They could stay up all winter


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really very lovely, Sue - and those beads are perfect with it. I'm blocking mine now and also my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf. So, two WIPs are now FOs.


Yay Pam. Looking forward to seeing them both!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really beautiful, Caryn!


Thank you Pam. I am very happy with it.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> What is a DKAL I got the KAL part its the D that stumps me..


The D stands for Design. We did a Design and KAL where everyone who wanted could vote on every aspect of the design, then I had to work within those parameters to design it. We started with what it would be: hat, cowl, scarf, mitts, socks, etc. They chose shawl. Then what shape for the shawl, then one-color or multi-colored, then lace or texture or both, then what yarn weight, and so on. So I ended up having to design a crescent-shaped, fingering weight, shawl that was one color and incorporated both lace and texture.

Now that they have the pattern and see what it looks like, they are suggesting names for the shawl. We will be voting on the top 20 and then from those the top 5 names to get the winning name. It has been quite the adventure.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, now I am catching up so I can catch up.
> 
> Thanks, Elizabeth and Tanya and Ronie for the lovely thing said about my pictures.  Thanks, Julie.  Thanks, Jane. Thanks, Caryn.  Thanks, Ann.  Thanks, Pam.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev.
Those pictures are so beautiful. I love the ones of the waterfall. Must have been great to see irl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. It was a pattern that was easily memorized and I think being part of the dkal was inspiring and motivating to keep on knitting! I certainly do not think of you as a slow knitter- those Ganseys grow very quickly to my eyes!


At the moment it seems to be going very slowly to me!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. It was a pattern that was easily memorized and I think being part of the dkal was inspiring and motivating to keep on knitting! I certainly do not think of you as a slow knitter- those Ganseys grow very quickly to my eyes!


I agree, Julie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> What is a DKAL I got the KAL part its the D that stumps me..
> 
> Caryn that turned out beautiful!! I love the blue.. isn't is a nice size.. just right to keep the chill off the shoulders and also to dress up a outfit


Thanks Ronie. Yes it is the perfect size for a nice accent with just about anything. I see that Elizabeth answered your question about the D.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Jane it sounds like you had a day like I had a few days back!! I really hope that he didn't ruin it  I guess if you find a pin on the ground you will now how that happened.. just be careful and watch your step until you are sure they are all there
> 
> Julie those are nice blue sky's .. I wish we could see Ringo's face... but he looks like he is happy and content to be out and about with you


It was a little bit awkward taking the photos- I was using the phone- I must remember not to grumble when the weather gets really hot- so far spring has been warmer this year than last- but they say it is a very intense El Nino system forming- so could be very hot and dry again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:



> Well I am trying! Next is Cuerda Seca and a pair of socks, and of course Lace 2015, and I should try and resurrect Dancing Bees. I was just about to start the border when I went to England. I am trying not to start anything new before I leave at the end of the month as a couple of weeks away can really set you back.
> 
> Sue


Oh, that's right - I still need to finish my Dancing Bees border and also get back to my Lace Eater.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> How great that would be if she moves nearbye to you. That is quite a comparison of population between Sydney and all of NZ. What a shock that must be for her to be living in such a big city.


She has really relied on being able to phone me, and others of her friends- it has been a tough couple of years for her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> WOW! You finished your scarf already? Your needles must have been spitting sparks!


I did! And, I'll have my Glacier finished tonight and hopefully get it blocked tomorrow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I made the Large one, as I had plenty of yarn. I think Imhavevenough left over for a scarf, or maybe pair of socks.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, now I am catching up so I can catch up.
> 
> Thanks, Elizabeth and Tanya and Ronie for the lovely thing said about my pictures.  Thanks, Julie.  Thanks, Jane. Thanks, Caryn.  Thanks, Ann.  Thanks, Pam.
> 
> ...


You must have had a real scramble. Great photos.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some more.


Really interesting rock formations.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Elizabeth, Pam and Linda. I hope I didn't miss anyone.  Yes, Linda, scramble is the operative word.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--those rocks hurt me just to look at them. Definitely a workout for you and DH but such a good challenge. Great pics of the falls.

Jane--that day of mishaps sounds like mine. Those are the days I want to run out of the house or just climb into bed and forget everything. I do commiserate with you. However, we strong women have our 5" temper tantrums and then get back on our hobby horses and gallop on, collecting little war stories along the way. 

Knees: please do not ignore them. Like you, I ignore the coat tail pulling of my body as it seems so annoying to have to stop life and deal with it. However, those tugs are part of our life, too, and knees don't get better on their own like a cold. I speak from long and sorry experience and the allopaths have no solution other than surgery which often fails. One thing I have been looking into is the relation of other soft tissue stresses to knees. One idea is that the hip flexors and psoas ligament are critical in preventing knee wear and tear. Another is the tightening up of the quads and the connective tissue that supports the knees. Nutritionally, sugar is literally a killer--in all its forms, particularly in processed foods and grains, pastries, desserts, etc. Krill oil and other Omega-3 sources are very helpful. Making bone broth using the cartilage joints of the animals is very helpful in nurturing the joints. So do think about loving the knees a bit more so they can do better service in your life.

Caryn--gorgeous work. That light blue seems to fit your environment perfectly.

Toni--thanx for sending the lake link again. This time it opened but w/o sound. Always a something with computers.

Know I am missing several things but reading too fast and trying to get too much done. Computer crap slowing me down like crazy. Yesterday my report which takes only about 1.5 hours ate up 7 hours due to computer refusing to cooperate at every step of the way. Having a time limit to get it in just added to the stress of it all. Then trying to get a flyer for the Craft Fair done was another 3 hours or more today, again because the computer would not do what was needed. I was working on both the PC and MAC simultaneously to even get anything done. Talk about crazy making!!!!!!! Each computer would do some things and not others and trying to get it all together. Then called PayPal to figure out how to use the account online to take credit cards and that turned into a drawn out fiasco with the last support person finally being able to tell me I could have changed my password on line very easily and he showed me how to take the cards. I spare you the gruesome details of that effort.

So taking a few minutes now and then to check in here so I only have 8-10 pp to read instead of 20.

Love the Earl Gray Tea socks. Don't know how well that decorative heel will hold up on wear, but it sure is pretty and challenging looking. Saved all of them and the strand knitted mittens.

Sent my Craft Flyer out to about 40-50 people and almost immediately got some responses. One friend wrote that she could not come due to daughter commitments and other things. She made me laugh as she lives in Sue's region and I had no expectation of her coming up here; just wanted to touch base and let her know what I was doing. Wish I a lot of the email addresses that got lost during crashes. 

Okay back to other things still not done today. Happy to see everyone's cont'd progress on all these great patterns.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I did! And, I'll have my Glacier finished tonight and hopefully get it blocked tomorrow.


Go, Pam! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya. A very busy and frustrating few days for you and so little time before your craft sale. Hoping things go well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Go, Pam! :thumbup:


It's off the needles. Will be blocked tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Jane...I really hope that he didn't ruin it ...


Well, I am not 100% pleased with the edges now - I should have taken it off the wires & re-soaked it. Instead, I left it on the wires, thoroughly spayed it & stretched it out again.
If I am not satisfied when it's released, I might do a crochet edging.

ETA: arrgh - I'd have to get more yarn, though - I only had the 2 50g skeins.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's off the needles. Will be blocked tomorrow. :lol:


WooHoo! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> What is a DKAL I got the KAL part its the D that stumps me.. ...


Well - I just coined it because it wasn't a Mystery exactly but a Design-along so the D is for Design.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Looking foward to seeing the test knit. Who were you test knitting this one for?


Leedra Scott - she designed Mountain Trails. I test knit Alaska Blue, as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am going to finish up my WIP's before Jane's snowflake's...


Right - so everyone should make sure that they have the yarn/cotton/whatever they are going to be using. 
I didn't do any in wool - just #10 cotton. For a couple, I doubled it. 
I didn't use any colour, either - just white because I prefer them white but I saw some nice coloured ones. 
Also - don't forget beads. Again, I just used icy looking ones but coloured beads look nice, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I am not 100% pleased with the edges now - I should have taken it off the wires & re-soaked it. Instead, I left it on the wires, thoroughly spayed it & stretched it out again.
> If I am not satisfied when it's released, I might do a crochet edging.
> 
> ETA: arrgh - I'd have to get more yarn, though - I only had the 2 50g skeins.


That's frustrating! I hope it's ok when you take it off the wires.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What do we have lined up exactly?


Well, this isn't exactly "exactly" complete. There are question marks by some and very few WIP's on the schedule. Anything can be modified if needed.

Next up:

November 8-22 Jane/snowflakes

November 22 - December 6 Toni/cowls

December 6 - 20 Tanya

December 20 - January 3, 2016 WIP's

January 3 - 17 Jane/ MMario's Uhura*?*

January 17 - 31 WIP's

January 31 - February 14 Sue/simple crochet shawl*?*

February 14 - 28 Elizabeth/steeking

February 28 - March 13 Sue/Spring Wood Shawl

March 13 - 27 WIP's

March 27 - April 10 Earl Grey Sock KAL*?*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam and Julie. I tell you all the rest of the hiking we did was tame to what we did on that stretch of creek. We were sore that night-felt like someone pummeled the lower half of our bodies. The next day was pretty good sorenesswise, unless we sat down for longer than 5 min.


*WOW!!!* What an awesome hike!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> *WOW!!!* What an awesome hike!!!


Yes, it was, Toni. We had an awesome weekend. 

Here's a picture of my Breaking Heart sock. Just finished it tonight. This is what I worked on this weekend, when I wasn't hiking.  I am casting on the second sock tonight, getting it ready for the car.  Then I will be working on my gansey again. I want to get the gansey done before I cast on again.  Wish me luck on that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Well, this isn't exactly "exactly" complete. There are question marks by some and very few WIP's on the schedule. Anything can be modified if needed.
> 
> Next up:
> 
> ...


Toni--you may have forgotten I will do something on grafting particularly with lace.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, it was, Toni. We had an awesome weekend.
> 
> Here's a picture of my Breaking Heart sock. Just finished it tonight. This is what I worked on this weekend, when I wasn't hiking.  I am casting on the second sock tonight, getting it ready for the car.  Then I will be working on my gansey again. I want to get the gansey done before I cast on again.  Wish me luck on that.


OOh, like the way that 'braid' runs down to the bottom of the heel. And great color way. What yarn did you use?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's a picture of my Breaking Heart sock....


Now that is one festive looking sock!

Love the cable (?) down the side.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just done the first increase for the gusset, on the green Guernsey!


Woohoo! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Karen, love your mitts. 

Tricia, your gansey is great. Love the color. 

Jane, love your Doghouse shawl. Elizabeth, I am loving that pattern. 

Sue, love your too. Looks great!

Watercolor, very interesting. Thanks for the link.

Norma, more lovely pictures and interesting history (pg 59). 
Thank you.

Thanks, Karen, for the tatting link.

(pg 60)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love your Doghouse shawl. ...


Thank you, Bev ;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your sock. Such nice bright colours.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Yes, it was, Toni. We had an awesome weekend.
> 
> Here's a picture of my Breaking Heart sock. Just finished it tonight. This is what I worked on this weekend, when I wasn't hiking.  I am casting on the second sock tonight, getting it ready for the car.  Then I will be working on my gansey again. I want to get the gansey done before I cast on again.  Wish me luck on that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> OOh, like the way that 'braid' runs down to the bottom of the heel. And great color way. What yarn did you use?


Thanks, Tanya. It is Knit picks Stroll Fingering.

Thanks, Jane. The braid is supposed to be a line of hearts.

Night all. Very tired. Got a tooth capped today and it's a bit achy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...The braid is supposed to be a line of hearts.


Okay - I can see hearts.


> Got a tooth capped today and it's a bit achy.


Nothing worse than an achy tooth. I hope it subsides soon.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished a sock this evening. I am going to lunch with a friend tomorrow before going to my DD's to babysit and spend the night, so I just cast on the second sock and hopefully will get some more knit tomorrow evening after trying little ones go to bed. This is just a plain sock done with self striping yarn, but I am hoping to do another one of Elizabeth's sock designs next.

Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Know I am missing several things but reading too fast and trying to get too much done. Computer crap slowing me down like crazy. Yesterday my report which takes only about 1.5 hours ate up 7 hours due to computer refusing to cooperate at every step of the way. Having a time limit to get it in just added to the stress of it all. Then trying to get a flyer for the Craft Fair done was another 3 hours or more today, again because the computer would not do what was needed. I was working on both the PC and MAC simultaneously to even get anything done. Talk about crazy making!!!!!!! Each computer would do some things and not others and trying to get it all together. Then called PayPal to figure out how to use the account online to take credit cards and that turned into a drawn out fiasco with the last support person finally being able to tell me I could have changed my password on line very easily and he showed me how to take the cards. I spare you the gruesome details of that effort.


I feel your pain! I had to open the window and cool this room down last night/this morning and do a little software tuning of the hard drive data before it would cooperate! Unless this baby stays around 70-73 Fahrenheit (or less)...forget about multitasking!

*TLL* --> So I have to finish what I have and scan/send it to jscaplen before this Sunday. Good to know!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, it was, Toni. We had an awesome weekend.
> 
> Here's a picture of my Breaking Heart sock. Just finished it tonight. This is what I worked on this weekend, when I wasn't hiking.  I am casting on the second sock tonight, getting it ready for the car.  Then I will be working on my gansey again. I want to get the gansey done before I cast on again.  Wish me luck on that.


That looks great, Bev. I need to get back to working on mine and this is great inspiration.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished a sock this evening. I am going to lunch with a friend tomorrow before going to my DD's to babysit and spend the night, so I just cast on the second sock and hopefully will get some more knit tomorrow evening after trying little ones go to bed. This is just a plain sock done with self striping yarn, but I am hoping to do another one of Elizabeth's sock designs next.
> 
> Sue


Well done. I really like that colorway, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--you may have forgotten I will do something on grafting particularly with lace.


Sorry, Tanya. I couldn't remember what it was you were going to talk about. I will get the lace grafting on the schedule. Do those dates in December still work for you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There are some very fine socks being knitted, meanwhile I plug away on the Guernsey.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are some very fine socks being knitted, meanwhile I plug away on the Guernsey.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a a beautiful sock, Bev!!! That texture is really something special!

I like your sock, too, Sue. It is a very practical style. Someone has requested socks from me. That pattern looks like just the one he would like.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished a sock this evening. ...


Nice colourway - these yarns are fun to knit with.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bev....what a rough terrain you walked !Good pics .Love the multi coloured sock .
Sue ..good luck getting other sock done .Hope the little ones have an early night .
Pam.. Look forward to seeing your Glacier .
Julie ..sure the Gansey is progressing well .Do you do socks ?
While talking of socks has anyone tried to download the Tea pattern?it is in 5 parts .You knit with 2 circulars so would you knit from one circular to the other ?Never seen this idea before and would need two circulars the same I know it is a bit early but thought better to mention it now than leave it to the last minute ..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bev....what a rough terrain you walked !Good pics .Love the multi coloured sock .
> Sue ..good luck getting other sock done .Hope the little ones have an early night .
> Pam.. Look forward to seeing your Glacier .
> Julie ..sure the Gansey is progressing well .Do you do socks ?
> While talking of socks has anyone tried to download the Tea pattern?it is in 5 parts .You knit with 2 circulars so would you knit from one circular to the other ?Never seen this idea before and would need two circulars the same I know it is a bit early but thought better to mention it now than leave it to the last minute ..


I have several socks floating around somewhere- when I put the Gansey to one side, I hope to tackle the remaining sacks that have to be emptied and decisions made as to whether the contents should be kept or not. It is Guy Fawkes night here- and the neighbourhood has gone crazy- Ringo and I could not settle with all the rockets and cannons etc- it has been going for over two hours now- hopefully it will quiet down soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Looks great, Sue. I'm working on finishing up my Glacier MKAK scarf (only 4 more repeats of the pattern to go) and then will get back to this one and my Doghouse DKAL shawl and also my Mountain Trails. Slowly but surely, I'm getting through these WIPs.


Ditto! Exactly my plan. I have six repeats. Great minds think alike.......


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those photos are beautifully rugged :thumbup: I loved the waterfall.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your sock is lovely, Bev. I love the colours :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just finished a sock this evening. I am going to lunch with a friend tomorrow before going to my DD's to babysit and spend the night, so I just cast on the second sock and hopefully will get some more knit tomorrow evening after trying little ones go to bed. This is just a plain sock done with self striping yarn, but I am hoping to do another one of Elizabeth's sock designs next.
> 
> Sue


Lovely sock and have a wonderful day :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have several socks floating around somewhere- when I put the Gansey to one side, I hope to tackle the remaining sacks that have to be emptied and decisions made as to whether the contents should be kept or not. It is Guy Fawkes night here- and the neighbourhood has gone crazy- Ringo and I could not settle with all the rockets and cannons etc- it has been going for over two hours now- hopefully it will quiet down soon.


I do hope it settles for you. I dread it for the animals sake. Some idiot started at 10.30pm at Halloween. Grrrrr :evil:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane, the tooth is much better this morning and it was not achy enough to keep me from sleeping. Yay!  Still trying to get used to the time change. I keep waking up close to 5, which used to be 6. This morning was a bit better, so I am adjusting. 

Sue, I love your sock. I have not tried a self stripping yarn yet. I may have to soon. 

Thanks, Pam. I would love a picture when you get one done. It is so fun to see the same pattern done in a different colorway. The color can make quite a difference. 

Oh, Julie, socks are a flash in the pan, compared to a gansey. Yours will be a work of art when you finish. 

Thanks, Toni. I have found that between the texture and the colorway, you do not notice ANY mistakes. 

Thanks, Ann, for the kind words on the sock. And yes, it was pretty rough hike, but it was good for DH and I to do it together. We really worked together and CAREFULLY plotted our route. Many times we just sat down and looked at it, thinking, before we moved forward.

Julie, I hope that the celebration has settled around you and Ringo now. We cleaned a house once, where the boys were home from school and the parents at work. The boys decided to put off fireworks from the second story. They have two sweet dogs and one was so upset, he practically plastered himself to DH and DH could not work. Animals have such a time with those things. And it's hard on veterans also. Too close to what they lived through.

Thanks, Norma. It was a hard scramble, we often used hands, feet and butt to get through places, but the pictures and the adventure were worth it.  Thanks on the sock also.

Off to see if I can catch up my missing pages.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ....has anyone tried to download the Tea pattern?it is in 5 parts .


This was one reason why I thought it would be a good one for us to do - since it is already broken into nice manageable sections.


> You knit with 2 circulars so would you knit from one circular to the other ?...


I have done this technique before but ended up just using the one long circular - I found it less complicated.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...It is Guy Fawkes night here...Ringo and I could not settle with all the rockets and cannons etc- ...


Remember, remember the 5th of November...
Tango doesn't like the fireworks much either. Here there aren't so much fireworks as bonfires - especially along the beaches.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, it was, Toni. We had an awesome weekend.
> 
> Here's a picture of my Breaking Heart sock. Just finished it tonight. This is what I worked on this weekend, when I wasn't hiking.  I am casting on the second sock tonight, getting it ready for the car.  Then I will be working on my gansey again. I want to get the gansey done before I cast on again.  Wish me luck on that.


Very cheerful and warm looking, Bev.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope it settles for you. I dread it for the animals sake. Some idiot started at 10.30pm at Halloween. Grrrrr :evil:


We have had them since the 1st November- illegal to sell them earlier- but of course it won't die down now till well into the New Year- people obviously stockpile they can only be sold for 5 days.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished a sock this evening. I am going to lunch with a friend tomorrow before going to my DD's to babysit and spend the night, so I just cast on the second sock and hopefully will get some more knit tomorrow evening after trying little ones go to bed. This is just a plain sock done with self striping yarn, but I am hoping to do another one of Elizabeth's sock designs next.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Jane, the tooth is much better this morning and it was not achy enough to keep me from sleeping. Yay! Still trying to get used to the time change. I keep waking up close to 5, which used to be 6. This morning was a bit better, so I am adjusting.
> 
> Sue, I love your sock. I have not tried a self stripping yarn yet. I may have to soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement Bev! The Arthritis is creeping into my fingers, so I will give them a rest today.
What a poor frightened puppy that has to have been- boys will be boys as they say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Remember, remember the 5th of November...
> Tango doesn't like the fireworks much either. Here there aren't so much fireworks as bonfires - especially along the beaches.


I used really enjoy the bonfires for Guy Fawkes as a child in Scotland especially the blackened fire cooked potatoes!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bev....what a rough terrain you walked !Good pics .Love the multi coloured sock .
> Sue ..good luck getting other sock done .Hope the little ones have an early night .
> Pam.. Look forward to seeing your Glacier .
> Julie ..sure the Gansey is progressing well .Do you do socks ?
> While talking of socks has anyone tried to download the Tea pattern?it is in 5 parts .You knit with 2 circulars so would you knit from one circular to the other ?Never seen this idea before and would need two circulars the same I know it is a bit early but thought better to mention it now than leave it to the last minute ..


I would just use my normal method - dpns for me but you could still probably do magic loop - which I don't get on with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I would just use my normal method - dpns for me but you could still probably do magic loop - which I don't get on with.


I have tried Magic loop, but I don't find it easy, despite what people say- for me DPN's in preference any day!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have tried Magic loop, but I don't find it easy, despite what people say- for me DPN's in preference any day!


I can do magic loop but it irritates the life out of me - can't settle into a proper rythmn. The dpns are almost as fast as knitting on straights after the first couple of rows so dpns for me too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have tried Magic loop, but I don't find it easy, despite what people say- for me DPN's in preference any day!


I enjoy using DPNs but I'd much rather do both socks at once. I always use the DPNs to start, though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, love the Mistle Toe shawl with the green color and red beads. Definitely Christmasy.  Jane, I love your Mountain Trails. Great Stitching. Love those beads.  Tango looks quite handsome!

Ronie, I love your Doghouse shawl. Great pictures of it outside. 

All caught up now. Yay! Off to start my day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I love your Mountain Trails. Great Stitching. Love those beads.  Tango looks quite handsome!...


Thank you, Bev 
He does look pretty fine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I enjoy using DPNs but I'd much rather do both socks at once. I always use the DPNs to start, though.


I got in awful muddles when I tried to do that- could never remember where I was!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Re: socks

Thanks, Linda. 

blackened fire cooked potatoes=YUM!! It sounds so delish, Julie. Sorry to hear about the arthritis. 

I learned on DPNs, tried magic loop once (changed back to DPNs in the middle), but I know DPNs and I can do it without ladders, so why bother to change.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I enjoy using DPNs but I'd much rather do both socks at once. I always use the DPNs to start, though.


I don't suffer from second sock syndrome so have never tried that. i suspect I would find even more irritating though. I use the first sock to work out what the pattern is doing and size etc then I can just race through the second sock in a couple of evenings.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, it was, Toni. We had an awesome weekend.
> 
> Here's a picture of my Breaking Heart sock. Just finished it tonight. This is what I worked on this weekend, when I wasn't hiking.  I am casting on the second sock tonight, getting it ready for the car.  Then I will be working on my gansey again. I want to get the gansey done before I cast on again.  Wish me luck on that.


Bev, that is a darling sock pattern! Love it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...especially the blackened fire cooked potatoes!


Did you ever cook beets in the fire like that? We found them in the market in France - yummy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my WTLF in blob form. It will be a couple of days before I will be able to block it, though.
Lily described it as a triangle but mine seems to want to be a crescent.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> February 14 - 28 Elizabeth/steeking


Toni, since steeking does not take any time at all...well, it depends on how much wine you need to drink before you are brave enough to cut the knitting, I suppose...why don't we do a WIP finishing session along with the steeking. Would that work?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A rainy day here, so for now, here are some indoor pics of WTLF, before I trimmed the ends. Hopefully the weather will be nicer when I get back tomorrow so I can get outdoors to take some pics showing its true colours.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my WTLF in blob form. It will be a couple of days before I will be able to block it, though.
> Lily described it as a triangle but mine seems to want to be a crescent.


Maybe it will block into more of a faroese shape. It is going to be stunning whatever..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are some very fine socks being knitted, meanwhile I plug away on the Guernsey.


And all your plugging away is creating a sweater of beauty!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Jane. Mine looked a little like that until I blocked it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my WTLF in blob form. It will be a couple of days before I will be able to block it, though.
> Lily described it as a triangle but mine seems to want to be a crescent.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A rainy day here, so for now, here are some indoor pics of WTLF, before I trimmed the ends. Hopefully the weather will be nicer when I get back tomorrow so I can get outdoors to take some pics showing its true colours.
> 
> Sue


Now you've done it - I have to cast on. A lovely shawl, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...here are some indoor pics of WTLF, before I trimmed the ends...


Totally scrumptious, Sue !
I get yarn envy every time that I see it.
I guess that I am not the only one that realizes the ends are trailing as I am in the middle of taking pics. 
Did you block yours as a regular triangle?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my WTLF in blob form. It will be a couple of days before I will be able to block it, though.
> Lily described it as a triangle but mine seems to want to be a crescent.


How come my blobs look like blobs, but your blobs look so awesome? A trick of the light? If your blob looks this good in blob form, it will be exquisite when blocked!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Bev, that is a darling sock pattern! Love it!


 Thanks, Elizabeth. It's on Ravelry. I think I paid money for it, but I love the pattern. She has a chart do that you can do the pattern down the toe, but I decided not to do that.

Jane, I love your WTLF. That is going to be gorgeous blocked. Take your time. Your plate seems to be quite full right now. 

Sue, your WTLF is stunning. I love the colorway. It seems to showcase the pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Maybe it will block into more of a faroese shape. It is going to be stunning whatever..


Yes - you're right - not a crescent.
I am looking forward to getting it blocked.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> A rainy day here, so for now, here are some indoor pics of WTLF, before I trimmed the ends. Hopefully the weather will be nicer when I get back tomorrow so I can get outdoors to take some pics showing its true colours.
> 
> Sue


So beautiful in that colorway! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane. Mine looked a little like that until I blocked it.


Thank you, Sue.Seeing yours blocked, I am noticing motifs in the pattern that never stood out before.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> How come my blobs look like blobs, but your blobs look so awesome?...


Well, thank you so much, Elizabeth, but in this case it comes down to the yarn & the design. I think all of those twisted stitches make it less likely to draw in on itself.
I have had some pretty blobby blobs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Now you've done it - I have to cast on. A lovely shawl, Sue.


You were wondering what size to make... I saw some large shawls in the FOs - pretty big!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I love your WTLF. That is going to be gorgeous blocked....


Thanks, Bev


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sorry, Tanya. I couldn't remember what it was you were going to talk about. I will get the lace grafting on the schedule. Do those dates in December still work for you?


Yes, I still think so. Craft Fair done this weekend, Thanksgiving at the end of the month and a hopefully big community forum I am committed to held on Dec 2 (I think). So the next week will be fine and I will have some time to focus on the grafting along the way. How did life get so overwhelming!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

It is just a basic pattern that I got from a book many years ago. It covers a range of sizes from child through adult. I have used it for DH and the GKs. I think I have memorized it. It is good for the self striping yarns.

Sue


TLL said:


> That is a a beautiful sock, Bev!!! That texture is really something special!
> 
> I like your sock, too, Sue. It is a very practical style. Someone has requested socks from me. That pattern looks like just the one he would like.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had them since the 1st November- illegal to sell them earlier- but of course it won't die down now till well into the New Year- people obviously stockpile they can only be sold for 5 days.


On no! :twisted:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, WTLF is lovely blocked. It does show the pattern upso well :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have done Magic Loop, which was fine until I hitter heel and went back to dpns for that. It has been a couple of years since I used it, so would have to read up on it again, but really I find dpns fine. Magic Loop is good when knitting in the car as you don't have to worry about dropping a needle and groping around down between the seats to locate it.

Sue [=linda09]I can do magic loop but it irritates the life out of me - can't settle into a proper rythmn. The dpns are almost as fast as knitting on straights after the first couple of rows so dpns for me too.[/quote]


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bev....what a rough terrain you walked !Good pics .Love the multi coloured sock .
> Sue ..good luck getting other sock done .Hope the little ones have an early night .
> Pam.. Look forward to seeing your Glacier .
> Julie ..sure the Gansey is progressing well .Do you do socks ?
> While talking of socks has anyone tried to download the Tea pattern?it is in 5 parts .You knit with 2 circulars so would you knit from one circular to the other ?Never seen this idea before and would need two circulars the same I know it is a bit early but thought better to mention it now than leave it to the last minute ..


Not having finished reading, apologize if someone answered your question. The idea of using 2 circular needles is that you knit half the stitches on one needle and the other half on the next. You keep the needles separate but the yarn from one half is used on the other half so there is no seam. The trick of doing this is to not confuse the needles and get all the stitches on one needle. Some people use 2 different color needles and some use magic marker or nail polish to mark one needle to keep form picking up the wrong needle as you go around. It strikes me as a version of the Magic Loop technique. There must be some Youtube videos on this technique.

I used to do this when first using circular needles. It is pretty easy once you understand what you are doing. Picking up the wrong needle just means tinking back to redo the half row with the correct needle. The good thing is that if you make this mistake it jumps at you by the end of the row as you can't go further w/o correction. Sometimes I could just rearrange the stitches appropriately w/o tinking as I recall.

But why not just do one circular needle and avoid this confusion? It is only when doing the heel of a sock that I found the need to use a second needle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

How do people keep their stitches on the DPN's. I am always finding my needles slipping out which is the main reason I don't like working with them. I use them mainly for doing small swatches to test stitch patterns, gauge, yarn performance.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You do have to keep your eye on those stitches and adjust where they are occasionally. But I have a lot less problem of dropping stitches than I did when I started using DPNs. I am now knocking on wood!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Linda. I enjoyed knitting it. Her shawls are always such a delight to knit.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Now you've done it - I have to cast on. A lovely shawl, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane.

No, it wasn't as a triangle, but not as a true crescent either. I am not familiar with the Faroese shape. Mine blocking did look like Lily's pic. I just seemed to naturally go to that shape. Since I didn't correct the bead placement on the cast on, I didn't try to pull out points using the beads, but sort of between them. Gives a slightly different look to the edge.

Sue

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Totally scrumptious, Sue !
> I get yarn envy every time that I see it.
> I guess that I am not the only one that realizes the ends are trailing as I am in the middle of taking pics.
> Did you block yours as a regular triangle?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - you're right - not a crescent.
> I am looking forward to getting it blocked.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You were wondering what size to make... I saw some large shawls in the FOs - pretty big!


I have decided to do the largest. I've got plenty of yarn and am in no hurry.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How do people keep their stitches on the DPN's. I am always finding my needles slipping out which is the main reason I don't like working with them. I use them mainly for doing small swatches to test stitch patterns, gauge, yarn performance.


I haven't had a problem with them slipping out apart from the first couple of rows so I usually knit them straight then divide between the dpns and join. Do you knit unusually loosely perhaps? I am not a tight knitter except for the first stitch on each needle which I tug to prevent ladders.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am back. I had a great time and got some good lessons done. There are over fifty pages to read to get caught up so it will be a while. I did get some knitting done on WTLF - I am almost halfway through clue 3.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


This is the runway at the private air park, I also flew to the local municipal airport which has big runways. I took this while out on my bike. No photos from the helicopter itself as I am way too busy, lol. Although there is a video from one of the lessons which I want to watch.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Toni, since steeking does not take any time at all...well, it depends on how much wine you need to drink before you are brave enough to cut the knitting, I suppose...why don't we do a WIP finishing session along with the steeking. Would that work?


That is a great idea, Elizabeth! We can do that.  (I might need a lot of wine. This whole idea is as scary as all get out for me!  )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Magic Loop is good when knitting in the car as you don't have to worry about dropping a needle and groping around down between the seats to locate it....


Or on the plane - really tight quarters!
I don't use the Magic Loop - I think that Tanya calls what I do continuous loop - something like that.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> This is the runway at the private air park, I also flew to the local municipal airport which has big runways. I took this while out on my bike. No photos from the helicopter itself as I am way too busy, lol. Although there is a video from one of the lessons which I want to watch.


This looks really scary having to land on that tiny strip of pavement between houses. Great that you have the courage! Hope the video shows you in good form!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am back. I had a great time and got some good lessons done. There are over fifty pages to read to get caught up so it will be a while. I did get some knitting done on WTLF - I am almost halfway through clue 3.
> 
> Hope all have a good day,
> 
> ...


How cool!!! Is this like where you want to build eventually?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... until I hitter heel and went back to dpns for that....


I used to do that too but now with a really long Chiaogoo cable - I have managed to just use the circ.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my WTLF in blob form. It will be a couple of days before I will be able to block it, though.
> Lily described it as a triangle but mine seems to want to be a crescent.


It is going to be so beautiful no matter what shape it ends up!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I didn't try to pull out points using the beads, but sort of between them. Gives a slightly different look to the edge...


I really like how you did the edge. I haven't looked at what Lily did with hers yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I have decided to do the largest. I've got plenty of yarn and am in no hurry.


The pattern is lovely, too, so that much more time to enjoy it. 
It will probably be as big as a blanket!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> That is a great idea, Elizabeth! We can do that.  (I might need a lot of wine. This whole idea is as scary as all get out for me!  )


No worries! It will be fun and easy. You can do this!

Wine will help, though. LOL!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Toni.
> 
> It is just a basic pattern that I got from a book many years ago. It covers a range of sizes from child through adult. I have used it for DH and the GKs. I think I have memorized it. It is good for the self striping yarns.
> 
> Sue


The guy that requested the socks is the one that shears the sheep that I get the fleece from. He wears size 14. I would love to figure out how to do two at a time, but maybe I need to learn how to knit socks first.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am back.


Missed you 
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> No worries! It will be fun and easy. You can do this!
> 
> Wine will help, though. LOL!


Lead on, Fearless Leader!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is going to be so beautiful no matter what shape it ends up!!!


Thanks, Toni ;-)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Lead on, Fearless Leader!


Fearless only in steeking, not in flying, though. Did you see where MissMelba had to land???????? Talk about scary! I would have been like a demolition force knocking down all the houses while trying to land! YIKES!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I would love to figure out how to do two at a time, but maybe I need to learn how to knit socks first.


Size 14 is a big sock to start on! ;-)
You won't have any trouble, I am sure.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am back. I had a great time and got some good lessons done. There are over fifty pages to read to get caught up so it will be a while. I did get some knitting done on WTLF - I am almost halfway through clue 3.
> 
> Hope all have a good day,
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good time, Melanie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my WTLF in blob form. It will be a couple of days before I will be able to block it, though.
> Lily described it as a triangle but mine seems to want to be a crescent.


Very pretty, Jane. Looking forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a great idea, Elizabeth! We can do that.  (I might need a lot of wine. This whole idea is as scary as all get out for me!  )


Me too but I am keen to have a go.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A rainy day here, so for now, here are some indoor pics of WTLF, before I trimmed the ends. Hopefully the weather will be nicer when I get back tomorrow so I can get outdoors to take some pics showing its true colours.
> 
> Sue


It looks great, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a great idea, Elizabeth! We can do that.  (I might need a lot of wine. This whole idea is as scary as all get out for me!  )


Not if you use a throw away sweater. I am thinking if using an old or used sweater, it can be steeked several times: front, back and perhaps the side seams. Maybe even the sleeves which can be cut off the body, unceremoniously of course.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Or on the plane - really tight quarters!
> I don't use the Magic Loop - I think that Tanya calls what I do continuous loop - something like that.


I have heard it called the travelling loop - I prefer that to magic loop - not so very different from dpns.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Fearless only in steeking, not in flying, though. Did you see where MissMelba had to land???????? Talk about scary! I would have been like a demolition force knocking down all the houses while trying to land! YIKES!


Oh, that looks like so much fun to me!!!!  No wine needed. 

edit: and no need to worry about side winds with the trees blocking them!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The pattern is lovely, too, so that much more time to enjoy it.
> It will probably be as big as a blanket!


I love them that size - great for meditation at the end of a yoga session or instead of a cardigan in summer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am back. I had a great time and got some good lessons done. There are over fifty pages to read to get caught up so it will be a while. I did get some knitting done on WTLF - I am almost halfway through clue 3.
> 
> Hope all have a good day,
> 
> ...


Glad you had a great time away, Melanie. Wonderful photo of the runway. The airpark looks nice!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Size 14 is a big sock to start on! ;-)
> You won't have any trouble, I am sure.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The D stands for Design. We did a Design and KAL where everyone who wanted could vote on every aspect of the design, then I had to work within those parameters to design it. We started with what it would be: hat, cowl, scarf, mitts, socks, etc. They chose shawl. Then what shape for the shawl, then one-color or multi-colored, then lace or texture or both, then what yarn weight, and so on. So I ended up having to design a crescent-shaped, fingering weight, shawl that was one color and incorporated both lace and texture.
> 
> Now that they have the pattern and see what it looks like, they are suggesting names for the shawl. We will be voting on the top 20 and then from those the top 5 names to get the winning name. It has been quite the adventure.


I remember when we were all voting on this... maybe I should go and put a picture of my finished shawl on there  I kind of thought that the D standed for design but I haven't seen it before 

Edit: Ok I made a project page and added my photo ... I guess the more I do this the easier it gets.. I never know from one step to the other if I did it right...LOO


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Elizabeth - that is the plan; not to knock anything down, lol. You should see the taxi back to the hangar. I call it the taxi of terror. It's a tunnel between the trees and houses, along some roads, and with turns. Someone mentioned the runway trees, they create a sort of wind tunnel and once you are above them you get the cross winds so a bit of knocking about, but all good for training.

Toni - Yes, we plan to build in a similar environment but we have only one grass strip and shorter trees.

Thanks Jane, glad to be back.

I see the steeking subject has come up again. Steeking with wine, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad you had a great time, learnt a lot and are back home :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Right - so everyone should make sure that they have the yarn/cotton/whatever they are going to be using.
> I didn't do any in wool - just #10 cotton. For a couple, I doubled it.
> I didn't use any colour, either - just white because I prefer them white but I saw some nice coloured ones.
> Also - don't forget beads. Again, I just used icy looking ones but coloured beads look nice, too.


That is great I have lots of that!! I will look for some clear beads this week..  I think clear or a silver lining bead would add sparkle to a snow flake also a pearly bead 

Bev Great looking sock!! It worries me to do one at a time.. I am not good at making them the same size  I loose count so quickly with all the activity in this house.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bev....what a rough terrain you walked !Good pics .Love the multi coloured sock .
> Sue ..good luck getting other sock done .Hope the little ones have an early night .
> Pam.. Look forward to seeing your Glacier .
> Julie ..sure the Gansey is progressing well .Do you do socks ?
> While talking of socks has anyone tried to download the Tea pattern?it is in 5 parts .You knit with 2 circulars so would you knit from one circular to the other ?Never seen this idea before and would need two circulars the same I know it is a bit early but thought better to mention it now than leave it to the last minute ..


it is actually quite easy you will knit all the stitches on one side (one needle) then turn the work and knit the other side.. with socks you would split them up.. one needle works the back side with the heel.. and the other needle would work the front.. just like using DPN's only you are just using 2 needles and they stay connected.. no seaming up the side  ... I would look up some youtube videos to see how they do it.. 
two at a time socks on two circular needles I have not watched this video.. since I am in a time crunch but there are others too if this one isn't clear


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Some pics of the cinnamon graces blocked. Found the seam betw the garter edge and the SS is remaining relatively flat--Yea!

My neighbor loaned me 3 heads with hair. How do you like them sitting on the swift? I have 3 wigs to use or not depending on how the hats fit over them

I also was horrified to see 2 holes in the brown alpaca Grace where the strands had separated and only one of gossamer wt was holding the column together. Tried to do a duplicate stitch betw 3 columns for a repair. Thank goodness for the multiple colors and halo of the yarn. Also missed a garter row on the edge which became so visible. Am sharing with you the repair I attempted to make to minimize the 'hole' in the pattern.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How do people keep their stitches on the DPN's. I am always finding my needles slipping out which is the main reason I don't like working with them. I use them mainly for doing small swatches to test stitch patterns, gauge, yarn performance.


It could be your needles.. the first pair of socks I did were on some very slick metal needles.. Susan Bates I think.. and I was so frustrated.. then someone mentioned bamboo needles.. I picked up some Clover's and used them and was in love with them!!! now I have a full set of bamboo DPN's... if you have to use the metal ones they have stoppers for the ends.. Or if you buy produce with those thick rubber bands just cut up some and put a small slit in the middle of it and slide that over your needle... this helps when knitting too.. unfortunatly then you have to remove the stopper and replace it everytime you come to it and that slows you down.. 

I am glad we are a bunch that loves our DPN's I also never got the hang of magic loop... I can still feel getting slapped in the face with that long cable...LOL I also do more of a traveling loop when I am working on something large.. I find it the easiest or using 2 circulars..

Jane love your shawl.. it turned out amazing.. Love the red!! perfect for Christmas and Valentines 

Sue I love it... it turned out great... also your hubby's 'little pile' mine has one just like it!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya those turned out great!!! love the curly hair too.. I remember when my hair was like that..  artificially of course! now living in this damp air my hair curls on its own.. but not pretty like that so I blow dry it flat .. silly I know.. 

Your fix is perfect too.. I couldn't see it anyway


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, those are great. I love the heads! Repair, what repair?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It could be your needles.. the first pair of socks I did were on some very slick metal needles.. Susan Bates I think.. and I was so frustrated.. then someone mentioned bamboo needles.. I picked up some Clover's and used them and was in love with them!!! now I have a full set of bamboo DPN's... if you have to use the metal ones they have stoppers for the ends.. Or if you buy produce with those thick rubber bands just cut up some and put a small slit in the middle of it and slide that over your needle... this helps when knitting too.. unfortunatly then you have to remove the stopper and replace it everytime you come to it and that slows you down..
> 
> I am glad we are a bunch that loves our DPN's I also never got the hang of magic loop... I can still feel getting slapped in the face with that long cable...LOL I also do more of a traveling loop when I am working on something large.. I find it the easiest or using 2 circulars..
> 
> ...


I have used metal as well as bamboo DPN's and have to say how much I dislike them. Besides being fiddly, they do fall out all too often. And I don't think you can work with stoppers on them: the whole point (pardon the pun) is to have 2 free points to work round the row. Stoppers work only when you put the work down and you can do that for all work when you stop knitting. We truly are different on this facet of knitting.
I think magic loop or even working flat goes so much easier on cables. It is a matter of getting used to using them and choosing the right length of cable for the project. One of the reasons why interchangeables are so helpful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad to see the repair doesn't show. Thanx for the feedback on that and the heads.

Ronie--you like that curly wig? I am a straight haired, never curly headed person. My mother was always trying to turn me into a Shirley Temple with nightly curlers (ouch) and the curls flopping down in humid weather. I rebelled and decided my straight heir is what I had and I needed to live with it. Better straight hair than a sore and soft scalp from those curlers. The torture only stopped when I was too big for my mother to physically control. Can't believe I am recalling that and it makes my stomach sick tight to just think of that time. Well, maybe the general public will like that curly head with a hat on it and a scarf around the neck.

Melanie--did not want to ignore your great flying trip. Sounds like it was busy and lots of learning and sharing with others. So fortunate that you can do such ventures.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Very pretty, Jane. Looking forward to seeing it blocked.


Thanks, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I have heard it called the travelling loop...


That's probably what Tanya called it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I never know from one step to the other if I did it right...LOO


You can always edit. 
Just yell if you need help.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Some pics of the cinnamon graces blocked. Found the seam betw the garter edge and the SS is remaining relatively flat--Yea!
> 
> Also missed a garter row on the edge which became so visible. Am sharing with you the repair I attempted to make to minimize the 'hole' in the pattern.


Tanya, I love these little shawlettes! Beautifully done!

I cannot see where you missed the row or that you fixed it, so you did a really great job with it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Some pics of the cinnamon graces blocked....Repair of missed garter row--not too shabby I think ...


Looking good! I especially like the first one.
That repair looks perfect from here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane love your shawl.. it turned out amazing.. Love the red!! perfect for Christmas and Valentines ...


Thank you, Ronie 
It is really kind of a dark salmon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have used metal as well as bamboo DPN's and have to say how much I dislike them. Besides being fiddly, they do fall out all too often. And I don't think you can work with stoppers on them: the whole point (pardon the pun) is to have 2 free points to work round the row. Stoppers work only when you put the work down and you can do that for all work when you stop knitting. We truly are different on this facet of knitting.
> I think magic loop or even working flat goes so much easier on cables. It is a matter of getting used to using them and choosing the right length of cable for the project. One of the reasons why interchangeables are so helpful.


When I started and only had the metal ones I did have to put the stoppers on each time I finished with a needle.. it was fiddly and I hated it but I got through those socks and they are still in my drawer.. the legs were too short and loose for my liking... the next pair I used bamboo and loved ever minute of it and have loved my DPN's ever since.. I think it has to do with great experiences to enjoy something...

I also remember those curlers... and the crying and fits over my hair being pulled.. I swore that if I had a daughter she would not be a tender head like I was.. so I fussed with her hair from an early age... and she never had a crying jag while I did her hair.. I have no idea if what I did helped or if she was just not as sensitive as me.. LOL I also wore my hair in long braids down my back and when I went to bed my mom would braid one long one for sleeping in.. this way there were less tangles in the morning.. I think the curlers were for Church.. my sister and I both suffered through this.. it could of been a 60's thing.. LOL


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tanya - looks like a few more nice items for your craft table. 

I like my DPN's but agree the metal ones can be too slick. I use the stoppers when putting my work down for the day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's probably what Tanya called it.


Sounds about right.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> When I started and only had the metal ones I did have to put the stoppers on each time I finished with a needle.. it was fiddly and I hated it but I got through those socks and they are still in my drawer.. the legs were too short and loose for my liking... the next pair I used bamboo and loved ever minute of it and have loved my DPN's ever since.. I think it has to do with great experiences to enjoy something...
> 
> I also remember those curlers... and the crying and fits over my hair being pulled.. I swore that if I had a daughter she would not be a tender head like I was.. so I fussed with her hair from an early age... and she never had a crying jag while I did her hair.. I have no idea if what I did helped or if she was just not as sensitive as me.. LOL I also wore my hair in long braids down my back and when I went to bed my mom would braid one long one for sleeping in.. this way there were less tangles in the morning.. I think the curlers were for Church.. my sister and I both suffered through this.. it could of been a 60's thing.. LOL


My mom put my hair in pin curls. Never used curlers. I could never get those pin curls to hold. She curled my hair around a finger used a bobby pin to hold it flat to my head. When I tried, my hair would slip out of the bobby pins and the pins would all fall out. When I started working and had some money I kept it cut short in what was known as blow dry.

Anyone ever dry their hair with a vacuum? In winter mom would put a milk pail over my head, put the hose on the exhaust of the vacuum and I had to sit and hold the other end under the pail. Poor man's hair dryer. 
If she didn't do that my hair was so thick it wouldn't dry. Same reason my hair was kept short, about 1 1/2 to 2 inches long and pin curls. She cut it with a double edge razor blade. I often wondered how she kept from nicking her fingers. A single edge razor would have been safer.

The dpn we had were some white substance. Original ones were bone but these would bend and eventually become curved.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> When I started and only had the metal ones I did have to put the stoppers on each time I finished with a needle.. it was fiddly and I hated it but I got through those socks and they are still in my drawer.. the legs were too short and loose for my liking... the next pair I used bamboo and loved ever minute of it and have loved my DPN's ever since.. I think it has to do with great experiences to enjoy something...
> 
> I also remember those curlers... and the crying and fits over my hair being pulled.. I swore that if I had a daughter she would not be a tender head like I was.. so I fussed with her hair from an early age... and she never had a crying jag while I did her hair.. I have no idea if what I did helped or if she was just not as sensitive as me.. LOL I also wore my hair in long braids down my back and when I went to bed my mom would braid one long one for sleeping in.. this way there were less tangles in the morning.. I think the curlers were for Church.. my sister and I both suffered through this.. it could of been a 60's thing.. LOL


I think you were born a little later than I was so may not remember the Shirley Temple, Susan Haywood and Judy Garland phase. I can recall call classes with numerous kids with those names. And my mother thought Shirley's curls were the cat's meow and by golly she was going to have one of those kids. After years of sleeping, nightly, in those curlers my head actually developed a soft spot which I am sure was not there pre-curler torture. I learned to do my own hair pre-teens and could do a fairly good job but fine, straight hair was not going to stay coifed. By the time I walked from bedroom to kitchen it all sagged no matter how much of that toxic spray was used. Gag!!!!!! Can't believe I am fessing up to this (LOL).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My mom put my hair in pin curls. Never used curlers. I could never get those pin curls to hold. She curled my hair around a finger used a bobby pin to hold it flat to my head. When I tried, my hair would slip out of the bobby pins and the pins would all fall out. When I started working and had some money I kept it cut short in what was known as blow dry.
> 
> Anyone ever dry their hair with a vacuum? In winter mom would put a milk pail over my head, put the hose on the exhaust of the vacuum and I had to sit and hold the other end under the pail. Poor man's hair dryer.
> If she didn't do that my hair was so thick it wouldn't dry. Same reason my hair was kept short, about 1 1/2 to 2 inches long and pin curls. She cut it with a double edge razor blade. I often wondered how she kept from nicking her fingers. A single edge razor would have been safer.
> ...


I do recall the pin curls. Thought people looked strange walking around with those things all over their head. But people would go out with their hair curlers and a scarf and all other kinds of weird looking stuff. I recall spit curls that used bobby pins to hold them in place. Another energy wasting thing to do as it turned out.

That homemade hair dryer definitely showed some creativity.

It always seems that no matter what you are born with, Hollywood deems it unacceptable and industry figures out how to make fortunes trying to get women to buy into a standard that just doesn't fit our body's. Remember Twiggy? The smallest and skinniest thing. Girls would stand on the street corner comparing their measurements to hers. Mine were on another planet so it often felt humiliating. Taught me to learn to be me and reject those artificial standards of beauty and desirability.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I think you were born a little later than I was so may not remember the Shirley Temple, Susan Haywood and Judy Garland phase. I can recall call classes with numerous kids with those names. And my mother thought Shirley's curls were the cat's meow and by golly she was going to have one of those kids. After years of sleeping, nightly, in those curlers my head actually developed a soft spot which I am sure was not there pre-curler torture. I learned to do my own hair pre-teens and could do a fairly good job but fine, straight hair was not going to stay coifed. By the time I walked from bedroom to kitchen it all sagged no matter how much of that toxic spray was used. Gag!!!!!! Can't believe I am fessing up to this (LOL).


Remember when they used strips of cloth to curl hair? That is how Shirley Temple curls were created. At least they would be softer to sleep on.

Bobby pins weren't bad but I had to search the bed for them next morning. Bobby pins and combs were used to arrange hair and hold it in place.

Ever hold your hair with tooth picks? During WWII the women who worked in some plants could not wear metal so toothpicks were used to hold their hair.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have heard it called the travelling loop - I prefer that to magic loop - not so very different from dpns.


Just saw this post. These are two variations of using cables: one you divide the cable into 2 loops and the other you pull the cable to one side with the stitches bunched at the beginning and work your way around with only one loop. This is my favorite altho sometimes when working in tight circles, like the crown of a hat, the cable just naturally want to be divided in two so that is what I do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Tanya - looks like a few more nice items for your craft table.
> 
> I like my DPN's but agree the metal ones can be too slick. I use the stoppers when putting my work down for the day.


Thank you Melanie. I am hoping they sell at decent prices.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Remember when they used strips of cloth to curl hair? That is how Shirley Temple curls were created. At least they would be softer to sleep on.
> 
> Bobby pins weren't bad but I had to search the bed for them next morning. Bobby pins and combs were used to arrange hair and hold it in place.
> 
> Ever hold your hair with tooth picks? During WWII the women who worked in some plants could not wear metal so toothpicks were used to hold their hair.


You really are dredging up history Tricia (haha). I do recall the cloth and the bobby pins. Not the toothpicks but why not. The Chinese used 'chopsticks' which became very popular here when those French Rolls became popular. I think combs have been used throughout the ages for keeping hair in place for different styling. Think of all the antique combs in museums and books from so many cultures. In Africa bones, combs, etc were used for hair styles as well as decoration.

I have to stop this and get back to work, but fun to share these old memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Re: socks
> 
> Thanks, Linda.
> 
> ...


They are the best potatoes I've ever had- especially as one's hands always needed to be warmed up- November can be very cold in Scotland. The Arthritis is something I just have to learn to live with I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Did you ever cook beets in the fire like that? We found them in the market in France - yummy.


Can't say I ever have- but I can imagine they are yummy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Maybe it will block into more of a faroese shape. It is going to be stunning whatever..


I agree! re Jane's 'blob' WTLF


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> And all your plugging away is creating a sweater of beauty!


You are very kind, Elizabeth- I'm also getting a repetitive stress issue in my fingers!- which is why I am taking a bit of a break.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> On no! :twisted:


It can be very annoying when it is 2 and 3 in the morning- I am known to ring 'Noise Control'.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad you had a good time, Melanie. Welcome back.  That is a small runway. >8-0

Great repair job, Tanya! Cinnamon Grace One and Two look great! Nice dress form. Love the heads on the swift. 

Had to get through the pages so I would not have an hour on the computer tonight just to stay up with you guys. 

Happy afternoon!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree! re Jane's 'blob' WTLF


Thank you, Julie 
Actually, I was thinking afterwards that the beets were probably cooked in a barbecue - although not what I think of as a barbecue. In France, they barbecue over wood. Here it is mostly gas now - some still use the briquettes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie
> Actually, I was thinking afterwards that the beets were probably cooked in a barbecue - although not what I think of as a barbecue. In France, they barbecue over wood. Here it is mostly gas now - some still use the briquettes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Glad you had a good time, Melanie. Welcome back.  That is a small runway. >8-0
> 
> Great repair job, Tanya! Cinnamon Grace One and Two look great! Nice dress form. Love the heads on the swift.
> 
> ...


Yeh, I was feeling pretty hysterical about the error in the garter st border. The holes were an annoyance but I knew they could be fixed reasonably well with some patience. But missing a row in garter sticks out like a sore thumb so I feel my little running stitch in two directions was a major success as you now have to look closely to see it in person. Maybe someone else has a better solution and I would love to hear it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, your WTLF is stunning. I love the colorway. It seems to showcase the pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda

Sue


linda09 said:


> Now you've done it - I have to cast on. A lovely shawl, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Elizabeth.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> So beautiful in that colorway! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. It was a fun knit. I love all those twist stitches.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, WTLF is lovely blocked. It does show the pattern upso well :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I use the bamboo dpns and have not had a problem with them.

Sue


tamarque said:


> How do people keep their stitches on the DPN's. I am always finding my needles slipping out which is the main reason I don't like working with them. I use them mainly for doing small swatches to test stitch patterns, gauge, yarn performance.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't imagine flying a plane, not the flying part itself. But trying to judge when landing.
Sue


MissMelba said:


> I am back. I had a great time and got some good lessons done. There are over fifty pages to read to get caught up so it will be a while. I did get some knitting done on WTLF - I am almost halfway through clue 3.
> 
> Hope all have a good day,
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That repair looks pretty good.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Some pics of the cinnamon graces blocked. Found the seam betw the garter edge and the SS is remaining relatively flat--Yea!
> 
> My neighbor loaned me 3 heads with hair. How do you like them sitting on the swift? I have 3 wigs to use or not depending on how the hats fit over them
> 
> I also was horrified to see 2 holes in the brown alpaca Grace where the strands had separated and only one of gossamer wt was holding the column together. Tried to do a duplicate stitch betw 3 columns for a repair. Thank goodness for the multiple colors and halo of the yarn. Also missed a garter row on the edge which became so visible. Am sharing with you the repair I attempted to make to minimize the 'hole' in the pattern.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I can't imagine flying a plane, not the flying part itself. But trying to judge when landing.
> Sue


Actually landing a plane is easier for me, lol. These lessons are landing a helicopter (and other related tasks). Lots more going on in that last 200 feet in the helo than in the plane. But a lot more fun too


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Actually landing a plane is easier for me, lol. These lessons are landing a helicopter (and other related tasks). Lots more going on in that last 200 feet in the helo than in the plane. But a lot more fun too


Glad your lessons were fun Mel.

Tricia, definitely used to use pin curls but never heard of toothpicks.

Nice work for your craft fair Tanya. Good luck


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Actually landing a plane is easier for me, lol. These lessons are landing a helicopter (and other related tasks). Lots more going on in that last 200 feet in the helo than in the plane. But a lot more fun too


One thing I always wanted to do was to go up in a helicopter. Planes bore me--so uncomfortable and not much to see most of the ride, but copters? they look so much more exciting and flying low can give you so much more of a view. I can see the landing being a challenge but fun, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Glad your lessons were fun Mel.
> 
> Tricia, definitely used to use pin curls but never heard of toothpicks.
> 
> Nice work for your craft fair Tanya. Good luck


Thanks Chris. So much still to do. Just cleaned out most of the truck. What a wet muck of a mess. Blew out a bunch of the dry leaves but lots of wet ones underneath. Hoping this overcast gray-that-threatens-rain passes over and lets the truck dry out for loading it up tomorrow. Spent a bit of time blowing leaves today while there was still a bit of sun and warmth. Really nice day--till now. Hope my back and knee calm down for all the work to do tomorrow and then 2 days of lots of standing. Hope I have enough time to price tag everything. It all needs to be competed by tomorrow evening as I need to leave about 7 or 7:30 on Saturday morning. It takes about 2 hours to set up a booth I find but this venue will require more to move things into the building. Hope there is the help to do it that they promised. I know there are other people with disabilities that require help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That repair looks pretty good.
> 
> Sue


Thanx. Am feeling pretty proud of it. It challenged me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I use the bamboo dpns and have not had a problem with them.
> 
> Sue


I realize I like to work with wood, eat with wood (chopsticks), cook with wood, heat with wood, but do not like knitting with it. I recently purchased a set of Knit Pick wood tips when my #6 tips went missing. Hated working with them, just hated it. The yarn didn't move along the needles and it felt like we were fighting all the way thru. I guess they are okay if using very slick yarn, but just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya those turned out great!!!
> 
> Your fix is perfect too.. I couldn't see it anyway


I completely agree, Tanya!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Glad your lessons were fun Mel.
> 
> Tricia, definitely used to use pin curls but never heard of toothpicks.
> 
> Nice work for your craft fair Tanya. Good luck


The girls that worked at the airbase could not use/wear metal. The toothpicks may have been something some of the local girls/ladies figured out. Maybe not a wide spread thing. They built and repaired aircraft for military use. Cloth covered the frames. Not much protection from those bullets.

Melanie, imagine flying one of those planes. 
Tanya, good luck at the show/craft fair.
Bev, loved your pictures.
I know I am missing a lot but time is short and precious. 
Love everyone's projects. 
If you see any sparks or smoke signals, my needles are busy. Have 9 stocking caps, 3 scarves, the 2 jackets finished. I think I will make as many headband/ear warmers as I can and call it good for this year. I think I can make a couple of headbands a day (depending on schedule).

Oh, love those socks Earl Grey tea, hot (?) Maybe the steps will help, little incentives as each step is finished until I master making them.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I do recall the pin curls. Thought people looked strange walking around with those things all over their head. But people would go out with their hair curlers and a scarf and all other kinds of weird looking stuff. I recall spit curls that used bobby pins to hold them in place. Another energy wasting thing to do as it turned out.
> 
> That homemade hair dryer definitely showed some creativity.
> 
> It always seems that no matter what you are born with, Hollywood deems it unacceptable and industry figures out how to make fortunes trying to get women to buy into a standard that just doesn't fit our body's. Remember Twiggy? The smallest and skinniest thing. Girls would stand on the street corner comparing their measurements to hers. Mine were on another planet so it often felt humiliating. Taught me to learn to be me and reject those artificial standards of beauty and desirability.


That came later. I remember dad saying "who thinks that is sexy? It looks more like depression era starvation." Being short, large boned, muscular I had no hope of toothpick Twiggy looks. Good thing I could make my own clothes. Store bought didn't have enough curves


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tricia. Glad you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Some pics of the cinnamon graces blocked. Found the seam betw the garter edge and the SS is remaining relatively flat--Yea!
> 
> My neighbor loaned me 3 heads with hair. How do you like them sitting on the swift? I have 3 wigs to use or not depending on how the hats fit over them
> 
> I also was horrified to see 2 holes in the brown alpaca Grace where the strands had separated and only one of gossamer wt was holding the column together. Tried to do a duplicate stitch betw 3 columns for a repair. Thank goodness for the multiple colors and halo of the yarn. Also missed a garter row on the edge which became so visible. Am sharing with you the repair I attempted to make to minimize the 'hole' in the pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The girls that worked at the airbase could not use/wear metal. The toothpicks may have been something some of the local girls/ladies figured out. Maybe not a wide spread thing. They built and repaired aircraft for military use. Cloth covered the frames. Not much protection from those bullets.
> 
> Melanie, imagine flying one of those planes.
> Tanya, good luck at the show/craft fair.
> ...


Thanx Tricia

You must be knitting almost full time for all that production. Your speed must be increasing geometrically! And you still have farm duties, too.

What do you mean by cloth covered frames at the airbase. What kind of planes were they. Am assuming we are talking about WWII, correct? There must have been some kind of metal sensitive equipment being used/installed to ban the woman from wearing any metal. That would mean no metal hair pins, watches, jewelry, etc.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree, Tanya!


Thanx Pam and Ronie. I hope no one notices IRL. We always see our errors as looming faux pas when they are barely pin holes. But the garter error was pretty noticeable. The holes were a weakness in the fabric and needed to be reinforced. There is something very satisfying about SS knitting with its super regular and even stitching. However, boo boos do tend to show.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Some pics of the cinnamon graces blocked. Found the seam betw the garter edge and the SS is remaining relatively flat--Yea!
> 
> My neighbor loaned me 3 heads with hair. How do you like them sitting on the swift? I have 3 wigs to use or not depending on how the hats fit over them
> 
> I also was horrified to see 2 holes in the brown alpaca Grace where the strands had separated and only one of gossamer wt was holding the column together. Tried to do a duplicate stitch betw 3 columns for a repair. Thank goodness for the multiple colors and halo of the yarn. Also missed a garter row on the edge which became so visible. Am sharing with you the repair I attempted to make to minimize the 'hole' in the pattern.


You are going to have the most amazing table, Tanya!!!

I like the idea of steeking old sweaters - nothing to loose if it goes wrong - gasp! I didn't say that!!! Our fearless leader will prevent anything going wrong, I'm sure!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It has been fun reading your hair stories. I remember going to bed with bobby pins a few times also. My mom was pretty busy with four little ones under five years old. I don't think the hairpins were a very high priority for very long. That sure didn't bother me any!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--I think you will find steeking a lot less harrowing than you expect once you get going. The think about it that concerns me is getting the vertical lines to the side of the cut straight.

And thanx for the support for the craft table. Began going thru the inventory and pricing things. Discovered I had 24 new items -my goal was at least 20. So that was a surprise. Then went thru one bucket of items and counted about 30 pieces. Some of them were much earlier pieces: would never make them again. However was surprised to see how many pieces with lace stitching there were, all of them in worsted or dk weight. Didn't think I had done much lace till a DFL workshop. Tomorrow have to go thru a large bag with hats, mitts, and market bags and another large tub with some baby things and some dishcloths. Pricing takes so much time and has its own anxiety level. I priced a little high I think to give me room for customers haggling. Altho I was told by someone who once had a shop that I should lower my prices to sell. Not sure about that tactic.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--I think you will find steeking a lot less harrowing than you expect once you get going. The think about it that concerns me is getting the vertical lines to the side of the cut straight.
> 
> And thanx for the support for the craft table. Began going thru the inventory and pricing things. Discovered I had 24 new items -my goal was at least 20. So that was a surprise. Then went thru one bucket of items and counted about 30 pieces. Some of them were much earlier pieces: would never make them again. However was surprised to see how many pieces with lace stitching there were, all of them in worsted or dk weight. Didn't think I had done much lace till a DFL workshop. Tomorrow have to go thru a large bag with hats, mitts, and market bags and another large tub with some baby things and some dishcloths. Pricing takes so much time and has its own anxiety level. I priced a little high I think to give me room for customers haggling. Altho I was told by someone who once had a shop that I should lower my prices to sell. Not sure about that tactic.


Thanks for the encouragement, Tanya. No doubt, steeking is just about like anything else that is new, scary until you do it. 

That is great that you have so many new items and have found so many others for your table.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck with your craft table. It's great that you have more things than you realized.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Toni--I think you will find steeking a lot less harrowing than you expect once you get going. The think about it that concerns me is getting the vertical lines to the side of the cut straight.
> 
> And thanx for the support for the craft table. Began going thru the inventory and pricing things. Discovered I had 24 new items -my goal was at least 20. So that was a surprise. Then went thru one bucket of items and counted about 30 pieces. Some of them were much earlier pieces: would never make them again. However was surprised to see how many pieces with lace stitching there were, all of them in worsted or dk weight. Didn't think I had done much lace till a DFL workshop. Tomorrow have to go thru a large bag with hats, mitts, and market bags and another large tub with some baby things and some dishcloths. Pricing takes so much time and has its own anxiety level. I priced a little high I think to give me room for customers haggling. Altho I was told by someone who once had a shop that I should lower my prices to sell. Not sure about that tactic.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think you were born a little later than I was so may not remember the Shirley Temple, Susan Haywood and Judy Garland phase. I can recall call classes with numerous kids with those names. And my mother thought Shirley's curls were the cat's meow and by golly she was going to have one of those kids. After years of sleeping, nightly, in those curlers my head actually developed a soft spot which I am sure was not there pre-curler torture. I learned to do my own hair pre-teens and could do a fairly good job but fine, straight hair was not going to stay coifed. By the time I walked from bedroom to kitchen it all sagged no matter how much of that toxic spray was used. Gag!!!!!! Can't believe I am fessing up to this (LOL).


You are right about the phase of time.. but I remember those pin curls, and Mom would make rags our of old sheets and curl my hair that way too.. LOL so funny .. I must of looked a fright.. and I too had that straight as a board hair that would never hold a curl.. I think mine actually made it to the Picture taking time! for school pictures but I have not idea how tightly wound my head was so that some limp curls made it into the actual pictures LOL My sister had worse hair than me.. and my poor Mom had even less hair.. My daughter was lucky she got a nice thick head of hair that had lots of body in it 
I am so glad we are out of the 'Over Sprayed' hair styles.. I hate the stuff myself


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Good luck with your craft table. It's great that you have more things than you realized.
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me, Tanya.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Julie
> Actually, I was thinking afterwards that the beets were probably cooked in a barbecue - although not what I think of as a barbecue. In France, they barbecue over wood. Here it is mostly gas now - some still use the briquettes.


We use briquettes still! I don't think we will ever go with a gas BBQ hubby enjoy's his different woods..  and the flavors it gives the food!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni--I think you will find steeking a lot less harrowing than you expect once you get going. The think about it that concerns me is getting the vertical lines to the side of the cut straight.
> 
> And thanx for the support for the craft table. Began going thru the inventory and pricing things. Discovered I had 24 new items -my goal was at least 20. So that was a surprise. Then went thru one bucket of items and counted about 30 pieces. Some of them were much earlier pieces: would never make them again. However was surprised to see how many pieces with lace stitching there were, all of them in worsted or dk weight. Didn't think I had done much lace till a DFL workshop. Tomorrow have to go thru a large bag with hats, mitts, and market bags and another large tub with some baby things and some dishcloths. Pricing takes so much time and has its own anxiety level. I priced a little high I think to give me room for customers haggling. Altho I was told by someone who once had a shop that I should lower my prices to sell. Not sure about that tactic.


This person might have a point. I will look through booths and if all I see is more than I want to spend then I will glance through and keep on going.. But if I see items well in the 'Bargain' price then I am more than likely to stop and shop.. Not meaning all items at bargain prices but at least some..

I think you will have an amazing table and I hope your do very well .. it certainly sounds like you have enough inventory to make a nice chunk of change


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Tricia
> 
> You must be knitting almost full time for all that production. Your speed must be increasing geometrically! And you still have farm duties, too.
> 
> What do you mean by cloth covered frames at the airbase. What kind of planes were they. Am assuming we are talking about WWII, correct? There must have been some kind of metal sensitive equipment being used/installed to ban the woman from wearing any metal. That would mean no metal hair pins, watches, jewelry, etc.


The frames of the WWII planes were covered with cloth and canvas. I think the cloth was painted or varnished or both. No metal was allowed and the women were searched going in/out so not even a bobby pin got in. No safety pins, snaps, etc. Wonder what was done about glasses, maybe those who wore them were not allowed to work there. Maybe the fumes were explosive. It was dangerous work. Maybe there were explosives in the plant too. I don't remember. I do remember the tools were special treated to not spark.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> This person might have a point. I will look through booths and if all I see is more than I want to spend then I will glance through and keep on going.. But if I see items well in the 'Bargain' price then I am more than likely to stop and shop.. Not meaning all items at bargain prices but at least some..
> 
> I think you will have an amazing table and I hope your do very well .. it certainly sounds like you have enough inventory to make a nice chunk of change


I agree. Will not haggle, ever. Just look at prices and pass quickly by if more than I would pay.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Discovered I had 24 new items -my goal was at least 20. ...Then went thru one bucket of items and counted about 30 pieces....Tomorrow have to go thru a large bag with hats, mitts...


Sounds like you will have a full display. The more variety, the more interest it should foster, I would think.

Pricing is always a touchy issue. Unless haggling is expected, I would be inclined to price the items with that final price that you have in mind. When I am browsing at the local annual craft fair, (that reminds me, that is probably this weekend), I go by the price indicated - if it's too high, I move on & probably won't spend any time looking more closely at the merchandise. 
Good luck!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> We use briquettes still! I don't think we will ever go with a gas BBQ hubby enjoy's his different woods..  and the flavors it gives the food!


In France, they also throw fresh herbs onto the embers. We were out to a barbecue supper one evening & our friend reached into the bay tree & threw a few leaves in there for seasoning. Lovely aroma.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...the women were searched going in/out so not even a bobby pin got in....Maybe the fumes were explosive. It was dangerous work. Maybe there were explosives in the plant too...


I recall watching a serious on Netflicks about this. I found it quite interesting - security was very tight because a slip up could cause a very serious accident. It might have been "Land Girls."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE until 21 November 2015 
One Step Ahead Beanie by Fiona Oliver
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-step-ahead-beanie

Quick to do in worsted weight - something to work on at the fair, Tanya 
Basic fingerless mitts by adKnits
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/basic-fingerless-mittens/132640?_ct=rbew&_ctp=190444

Lisa's Shawl from The Blue Brick By Shireen Nadir 
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/accessory/lisas-shawl/6185?_ct=rbew&_ctp=190444

Gusto by Laura Nelkin
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf14/PATTgusto.php

Entomology by Laura Nelkin
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer09/PATTentomology.php

Allegro Lace Seaside Shawlette by Gail Tanquary
http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsA-G/allegroLace-SeasideShwl.html

ETA: In my previous post - I meant a *series* on Netflicks, obviously, not a serious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention, I collected the needles Ros sent me today, I have a very lazy postie who uses the technicality that it is a long driveway not to deliver parcels, I had to go 10k to Manukau to pick them up, but fortunately I was out with Anne again, and that was the first thing we did- no pictures today- but Ringo came again and apart from trying to take out every dog we saw, behaved well again. We went to Helensville, Kumeu, Orewa and Hobsonville, so that Anne could get an idea of each place and where she might buy her next house.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have a very lazy postie....


We don't have door-to-door delivery here - always have to go to the post office. 
However, in France, they deliver to your door - well to your roadside box, including Saturdays. If they have a parcel, they will often stop by your gate & blow the horn so you can come out & collect it. They'll put it in the box if it is small enough. The box is sizeable maybe a cubic foot - or more . Otherwise, they'll stick a card in & you have to go to the post office. 
However, in the case of some older people, I have seen them drive up to a window - if the house borders the road (a lot of them do since originally these roads were only paths leading between the family farm houses) & give a toot so that the person just leans out the window to get their mail.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This year's John Lewis ad
http://www.johnlewis.com/christmas-advert?tmad=c&tmcampid=81&s_emcid=JLE1806_RTADHOC_20151106&S_emuid=SH_1BB092562360482AADDCB4A86CA9589F

I loved last year's - the little boy &his penguin...





Can't watch it without crying - big sook!

(Sorry for posting this so long ahead of Christmas but I just came across it.)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> You are right about the phase of time.. but I remember those pin curls, and Mom would make rags our of old sheets and curl my hair that way too.. LOL so funny .. I must of looked a fright.. and I too had that straight as a board hair that would never hold a curl.. I think mine actually made it to the Picture taking time! for school pictures but I have not idea how tightly wound my head was so that some limp curls made it into the actual pictures LOL My sister had worse hair than me.. and my poor Mom had even less hair.. My daughter was lucky she got a nice thick head of hair that had lots of body in it
> I am so glad we are out of the 'Over Sprayed' hair styles.. I hate the stuff myself


Amazing how ignorant we were of the poisons being foisted on us. I hated the smells but that is what we were given/taught to promote "feminine beauty." What saved me was that I was always questioning 'why' and the answer was always 'because that is the way it is.' Never accepted this and if there was no 'why' that made sense to me, then my answer was 'why should I,' and i threw out the so-called wisdom that turned out to be very unwise. By my late teens I got rid of everything--no sprays, no chemicals, no make-up (which I had worn only minimally), no girdles, no heels, no stockings, and definitely no noxious home permanents or curlers at nite. I looked at men's costumes and saw they were all about simplicity, comfort, and longevity and they fit my body much better until very recently. In the past few yrs my body shape has actually changed in ways that let some women's pants with elastic waists fit me but they never last very long so still prefer elasticized men's knit and sweat pants.

I was so glad to get rid of all these things that made my life uncomfortable and toxic. And so thankful for my maverick ways that let me question and reject what never made sense or felt safe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The frames of the WWII planes were covered with cloth and canvas. I think the cloth was painted or varnished or both. No metal was allowed and the women were searched going in/out so not even a bobby pin got in. No safety pins, snaps, etc. Wonder what was done about glasses, maybe those who wore them were not allowed to work there. Maybe the fumes were explosive. It was dangerous work. Maybe there were explosives in the plant too. I don't remember. I do remember the tools were special treated to not spark.


There was a lot of welding going on and women were doing it. But can't think of why a bobby pin would be a problem around welding especially if the women wore hats and head scarves which they tended to do. Wonder if there was concern or metal falling into the welding and compromising the joints or bolts? Or maybe there would be a chemical reaction between the toxic chemicals used for the plane sheathing that would reaction to other metals in the environment?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We don't have door-to-door delivery here - always have to go to the post office.
> However, in France, they deliver to your door - well to your roadside box, including Saturdays. If they have a parcel, they will often stop by your gate & blow the horn so you can come out & collect it. They'll put it in the box if it is small enough. The box is sizeable maybe a cubic foot - or more . Otherwise, they'll stick a card in & you have to go to the post office.
> However, in the case of some older people, I have seen them drive up to a window - if the house borders the road (a lot of them do since originally these roads were only paths leading between the family farm houses) & give a toot so that the person just leans out the window to get their mail.


Same system for mail around here except for leaning out the window for it. My mail person will get out of his vehicle and deliver a large package to my door very often. He has been on my route for many years now and has treated me very well. There is also no mail delivery for people living in the center of the village here which is really quite small.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I appreciate the feed back on pricing. It truly is a ticklish issue as we have no real standards other than how we value out own work. I have sold some hats in the past for $40-55.00 and mitts for $25-38.00. One concept is that anything around $25 sells but selling that mink scarf for $25 would be a total insult to me. The yarn alone cost more. So I am thinking to go with what pricing I have and see what Saturday brings. For Sunday I can put up a sign for a 5-10% holiday discount. Will also have to see what the rest of the fair is doing and see who else has finer and pricier items. Who they have me next to will also have something to do with it. It is all a learning.

My daughter used to say I should haul down to NYC where they have many outdoor fairs this time of year and people spend a lot more money. But that is a daunting thought especially if the weather is bad. There are indoor venues but they require very early registration. I probably need to go down to the City and spend some time browsing these markets to see what might be a good try for me but that is time and money in itself, so..........


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, love that Gusto cowl. Gonna make that one.  

Tanya, good luck this weekend. Sounds as if you are going to have a wonderful table.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love that Gusto cowl. Gonna make that one.  ...


She did t with a magic ball, I think. Good way to use leftovers.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I remember the one from last year. Really touching.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> This year's John Lewis ad
> http://www.johnlewis.com/christmas-advert?tmad=c&tmcampid=81&s_emcid=JLE1806_RTADHOC_20151106&S_emuid=SH_1BB092562360482AADDCB4A86CA9589F
> 
> I loved last year's - the little boy &his penguin...
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This year's John Lewis ad
> http://www.johnlewis.com/christmas-advert?tmad=c&tmcampid=81&s_emcid=JLE1806_RTADHOC_20151106&S_emuid=SH_1BB092562360482AADDCB4A86CA9589F
> 
> I loved last year's - the little boy &his penguin...
> ...


yes, a bit soppy, but very sweet. good sentiment anytime of the year.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto. Love the look of it.

Sue



eshlemania said:


> Jane, love that Gusto cowl. Gonna make that one.
> 
> Tanya, good luck this weekend. Sounds as if you are going to have a wonderful table.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> FREE until 21 November 2015
> One Step Ahead Beanie by Fiona Oliver
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-step-ahead-beanie
> 
> ...


Your so good Jane thinking of everyone else. Those mitts are a good craft fair item. I actually use that basic pattern with some minor variations. Bernat makes that Alpaca Blend yarn. It used to come in some very nice colors and made a very soft mitt that needed no adornment. Have only one of them left in inventory. Have a few others from last year that are have a bit of embellishment like a single cable or the red ones done in Alpaca Love with one side ribbed. It is a very good pattern and these can be done quickly and sold for about $25-35 depending on the yarn used.

I am hoping this year's fair will give me a better idea for what will sell in this venue. The beanie hats should be a good seller and there are about a dozen of them. They are so easy to vary with varietal yarns, simple cables, different rims. Keeps the knitter from getting bored, too.

BTW--is anyone else having a problem downloading Lisa's shawl on Crafty's site?

Also very impressed with Laura Nelkin--knitting only 4 yrs and already having a design business and website working well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tricia - my DH and I hope to own one of those WWII planes someday, although the one we want is metal. We do plan to make a Fokker DR1 (the red baron tri-plane) so will learn all about fabric and wood planes. 

Good luck with your table Tanya. I am with Tricia and Ronie as I don't haggle. Some people love it though so you have to know your audience. 

Hope all have a good day. I leave you with this bit of wisdom (source unknown): Better to have too many curves than not enough.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for today Friday Nov 6 only
Herbstlaub by Christa Brenner
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herbstlaub-3

Autumn Spice Mandala Doily By Elizabeth Ann White
http://bellacrochet.blogspot.ca/2015/11/autumn-spice-mandala-doily-free-crochet.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...We do plan to make a Fokker DR1 (the red baron tri-plane) so will learn all about fabric and wood planes. ...


What an interesting projet!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Up to page 50

Great tour Norma! I am enjoying all the beautiful scenery.

I see Tricia and Ronie both have had needles on fire. I hope a photo of the Gansey shows up in the next 30 or so pages.

Glad your trip was a success Jane. So nice to hear Michael is doing well.

Nice pics of the grands at Halloween Sue and Tanya. Love the kid costumes, they are so much fun. I was the only one but I did wear a witch hat to the helicopter gathering dinner (BBQ at host's house). Some people could not believe that I made the hat and were sure I paid $70 or $80 for it, lol. It's made from dark purple satin fabric with flocked moons and stars. I added a long train veil and a black rose around the crown, you know, just a plain hat won't do . I also have a floor length hooded cloak to match but just took the hat with me. I had to duck going through doorways the pointy bit was so tall, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Tricia - my DH and I hope to own one of those WWII planes someday, although the one we want is metal. We do plan to make a Fokker DR1 (the red baron tri-plane) so will learn all about fabric and wood planes.
> 
> Good luck with your table Tanya. I am with Tricia and Ronie as I don't haggle. Some people love it though so you have to know your audience.
> 
> Hope all have a good day. I leave you with this bit of wisdom (source unknown): Better to have too many curves than not enough.


Well, I never lacked for curves--that's for sure (lol)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Up to page 50
> 
> Great tour Norma! I am enjoying all the beautiful scenery.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say you had some drama in your life now, hmmmm?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful videos, Jane. I can see how they tugged at your heart strings. Pretty sweet.

Happy Knitting, all! Have a great day!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a great idea Jane.. I have a Rosemary bush that is very well established and needs trimmed all the time.. I bet it would be great with chicken or even pork.. I just hope I remember this tip when the BBQ season comes back around.. (who am I kidding.. hubby has been known to cook in the snow )

Tanya I think the Bobby pins issue had to do with they needed all the metal they could get their hands on.. remember the movies where the kids went door to door collecting rubber and metal scraps?? Women also had to wear makeup on their legs because they couldn't get real stockings.. there was a shortage of a lot of other things too!
I would think going to the city at Christmas time would have my pinching myself all the time.. I remember S.F at the holiday time.. so amazing!!! everything dripping in holiday decorations.. it is what we did for entertainment when we were younger.. all of us would pile into the station wagon and my Dad would drive us around for blocks and blocks to see the decorations.. for me that is what the holidays are all about... everyone getting into the spirit and just thoroughly enjoying it all!!! Plus I think your finer items would sell well there too!!! and you do deserve the better prices! It might be something to look into for next year if this year is too late!

Jane thanks for the videos.. I love that the penguin found love too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Amazing how ignorant we were of the poisons being foisted on us. I hated the smells but that is what we were given/taught to promote "feminine beauty." What saved me was that I was always questioning 'why' and the answer was always 'because that is the way it is.' Never accepted this and if there was no 'why' that made sense to me, then my answer was 'why should I,' and i threw out the so-called wisdom that turned out to be very unwise. By my late teens I got rid of everything--no sprays, no chemicals, no make-up (which I had worn only minimally), no girdles, no heels, no stockings, and definitely no noxious home permanents or curlers at nite. I looked at men's costumes and saw they were all about simplicity, comfort, and longevity and they fit my body much better until very recently. In the past few yrs my body shape has actually changed in ways that let some women's pants with elastic waists fit me but they never last very long so still prefer elasticized men's knit and sweat pants.
> 
> I was so glad to get rid of all these things that made my life uncomfortable and toxic. And so thankful for my maverick ways that let me question and reject what never made sense or felt safe.


you sound like my sister! she was the same way.. also with the food she ate... she would be excused from the dinner table so many times when we were kids! She refused to eat it if it had ground beef in it  but it upset her tummy and Mom had a huge household to feed.. in these days we cater to those kids but back then you ate was was in front of you or you didn't eat at all.. she also tossed the girdle and makeup.. those were just before my time and I never got 'old enough for a girdle' but then I was a string bean too.. didn't need one.. sure could use one now 

Our parcels are delivered to our house too... and left either at the door or in our mail box. Some drivers are lazy and they will leave a note to go pick it up but that isn't very often. Now watch me get a note today...LOL

Well I am flying through the last chart on my LE!! YAY you all were right.. I just need to get off this computer and start knitting


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well I am flying through the last chart on my LE!! YAY you all were right.. I just need to get off this computer and start knitting


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> We do plan to make a Fokker DR1 (the red baron tri-plane) so will learn all about fabric and wood planes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is a great idea Jane.. I have a Rosemary bush that is very well established and needs trimmed all the time.. I bet it would be great with chicken or even pork.. I just hope I remember this tip when the BBQ season comes back around.. (who am I kidding.. hubby has been known to cook in the snow )
> 
> Tanya I think the Bobby pins issue had to do with they needed all the metal they could get their hands on.. remember the movies where the kids went door to door collecting rubber and metal scraps?? Women also had to wear makeup on their legs because they couldn't get real stockings.. there was a shortage of a lot of other things too!
> I would think going to the city at Christmas time would have my pinching myself all the time.. I remember S.F at the holiday time.. so amazing!!! everything dripping in holiday decorations.. it is what we did for entertainment when we were younger.. all of us would pile into the station wagon and my Dad would drive us around for blocks and blocks to see the decorations.. for me that is what the holidays are all about... everyone getting into the spirit and just thoroughly enjoying it all!!! Plus I think your finer items would sell well there too!!! and you do deserve the better prices! It might be something to look into for next year if this year is too late!
> ...


Yes, lots of shortages and war efforts promoted then. Britain had lots of rationing but there was some of that here too. And people gardened a lot. They were Victory Gardens back then and considered a patriot thing to do. We should have such an effort these days but the health food movement has settled for Eating Local.

NYC is beginning to have their Craft Fairs now. Want to go to the one at a community college which is very big and more expensive than the one in my county this weekend. And then need to check dates of fairs in NYC. This month is nuts for me so may not get down there this year.

I just finished doing price tags on everything. Heard what several of you said and lowered the prices on all the kids things and market bags. People always love them but don't buy!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> you sound like my sister! she was the same way.. also with the food she ate... she would be excused from the dinner table so many times when we were kids! She refused to eat it if it had ground beef in it  but it upset her tummy and Mom had a huge household to feed.. in these days we cater to those kids but back then you ate was was in front of you or you didn't eat at all.. she also tossed the girdle and makeup.. those were just before my time and I never got 'old enough for a girdle' but then I was a string bean too.. didn't need one.. sure could use one now
> 
> Our parcels are delivered to our house too... and left either at the door or in our mail box. Some drivers are lazy and they will leave a note to go pick it up but that isn't very often. Now watch me get a note today...LOL
> 
> Well I am flying through the last chart on my LE!! YAY you all were right.. I just need to get off this computer and start knitting


Even skinny girls wore girdles back then. It used to get to me when they virtually bragged about their girdle problems. It was the thing. The idea was that no part of a woman's body should show any life--no jiggles, no panty lines, no butt movement. Cannot believe how Victorian people were about such things--of course it only applied to females. Food, too. There was no pandering to such individual tastes at a given meal. Meals could be prepared with a specific person in mind, but not the high level pandering that I see today. But my friend in Boston, with her 5 kids did pander to the developing food idiosyncrasies that they developed. And of course there were those who had allergies and needed to be accommodated.

Actually, backtracking on what I wrote--there were very few allergies when I grew up. Allergies did not start to show up majorly till after the number of vaccines were increased from birth along with many more chemicals and drugs coming into people's life.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> There was a lot of welding going on and women were doing it. But can't think of why a bobby pin would be a problem around welding especially if the women wore hats and head scarves which they tended to do. Wonder if there was concern or metal falling into the welding and compromising the joints or bolts? Or maybe there would be a chemical reaction between the toxic chemicals used for the plane sheathing that would reaction to other metals in the environment?


Maybe it was only those in the electrical departments. A bobby pin falling in the wrong place would be bad and what if it caused a short during a mission?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Funny, Elizabeth 
I thought of Snoopy, too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I love it Elizabeth!! And yes, I will make some period clothing to wear while flying it


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I love it Elizabeth!! And yes, I will make some period clothing to wear while flying it


Looking forward to plane and flying costume! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe it was only those in the electrical departments. A bobby pin falling in the wrong place would be bad and what if it caused a short during a mission?


Yes, same kind of idea as I posted.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, I would love to see your hat and long cape. 

Elizabeth, love your Snoopy flying for Melanie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Such a creative bunch, you are!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We don't have door-to-door delivery here - always have to go to the post office.
> However, in France, they deliver to your door - well to your roadside box, including Saturdays. If they have a parcel, they will often stop by your gate & blow the horn so you can come out & collect it. They'll put it in the box if it is small enough. The box is sizeable maybe a cubic foot - or more . Otherwise, they'll stick a card in & you have to go to the post office.
> However, in the case of some older people, I have seen them drive up to a window - if the house borders the road (a lot of them do since originally these roads were only paths leading between the family farm houses) & give a toot so that the person just leans out the window to get their mail.


In Scotland it is literally to your front door, in my opinion we have a pretty lousy service now. They are predicting it will eventually be Couriers only.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Such a creative bunch, you are!!! :thumbup:


Agree, wonderful creative energy here and lots of adventurousness.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Agree, wonderful creative energy here and lots of adventurousness.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

More pics.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Elizabeth, Melanie,s fabulous project deserves a fabulous cartoon :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> More pics.


Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have finished Glacier and it is being blocked :thumbup: It is a very pretty and the yarn has blocked much better than I dared hope


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> More pics.


Great pics, again, Bev. Especially love the middle one showing the creative destruction in nature.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love Snoopy -VS- The Red Baron... I could hear the song now as we speak.. At work we have Pandora Radio and one of the ladies only likes the '60's station and they play that song from time to time 

And Ms. Melanie I would love to see that flying costume 

I have no clue about the girdles except that in the 6 years that are between my sister and I there was some kind of movement to burn bra's and get rid of the girdles... lucky for me.. My sister is also plagued with allergy's.. she was a childs baby.. Mom was only 16 when she was born.. Mom felt like she was the cause of all of them.. because she was so young. But back then lots of women fot married young and had children at a very young age.. difference now is that they don't get married!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> More pics.


These are awesome, Bev! Thanks!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I love Snoopy -VS- The Red Baron... I could hear the song now as we speak.. At work we have Pandora Radio and one of the ladies only likes the '60's station and they play that song from time to time
> 
> And Ms. Melanie I would love to see that flying costume
> 
> I have no clue about the girdles except that in the 6 years that are between my sister and I there was some kind of movement to burn bra's and get rid of the girdles... lucky for me.. My sister is also plagued with allergy's.. she was a childs baby.. Mom was only 16 when she was born.. Mom felt like she was the cause of all of them.. because she was so young. But back then lots of women fot married young and had children at a very young age.. difference now is that they don't get married!!


That sounds like the women's rebellion in late '60s or early '70s. I know in home ec the teacher I had taught all females should wear bra and girdle, ladies walked sedately without wiggling the hips and never took long strides. One foot was placed no more than the length of the foot in front of the other. One did not slouch, but stood, walked or sat erect. But women did not normally work outside the home, were dependent on their husbands, looked well dressed at all times. The image of June Cleaver comes to mind or Ozzie and Harriet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning :thumbup:


I agree, re: Bev's last lot of photos!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have good and bad news...

Good --> my Dritz loop threaders have arrived. And I've posted two more completed items to jscaplens' email.

Bad --> I have to wait until next week to find out what else in possible tax I may have to pay for my 4 smallest tatting needles. If I didn't already have the package of size 3, 5, 7, and 8 already...I'd be VERY impatient!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, this was a double post.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

After I got home from my DD's this afternoon, I managed to take some pics outside of WTLF.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> After I got home from my DD's this afternoon, I managed to take some pics outside of WTLF.
> 
> Sue


It looks good Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It looks good Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...More pics.


Wow, Bev - you are really being creative with your picture taking!
Lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> After I got home from my DD's this afternoon, I managed to take some pics outside of WTLF.


Oooh - the daylight does it justice, Sue.
It looks really nice on you against that purple top. Works well with jeans but will look lovely dressed up as well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely WTLF Sue. Beautiful stitching.

Great photos Bev. You are doing so well with your photography. 

Congrats on freeing up some needles Norma. Looking forward to seeing your Glacier.

For Bev: no photo of the hat but the cape was still on the server. The lining was done in a coffin style (sort of tucked).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was looking to find some yarn to repair a blanket I made for my GD a few years ago. Of course, the leftover yarn wasn't where I thought it was, but I did find this placemat that I must have crocheted a few years ago. Is this a single or double crochet? I really would like to be able to identify some of the crochet stitches like I can with knitted ones. 

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie.

That is a beautiful costume. You must have a lot of patience making all these costumes. I am sure you find it very satisfying too.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Lovely WTLF Sue. Beautiful stitching.
> 
> Great photos Bev. You are doing so well with your photography.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, WTLF is very special. I just love the colour way :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma. Looking forward to seeing your Glacier. 

Thanks, Tanya, Elizabeth, Pam, Jane and Sue for your kind words. 

Sue, I really love your WTLF. It looks great on you!

Thanks, Melanie. And thanks for posting a picture of that gorgeous cape. You are definitely a seamstress. 

Sue, I really couldn't see the stitches well enough to tell what they were. There should be an on line crochet stitch dictionary.

Try this link:

http://crochet.about.com/od/crochet-pictures/tp/crochet-pictures.htm


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, you look wickedly beautiful. It is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> After I got home from my DD's this afternoon, I managed to take some pics outside of WTLF.
> 
> Sue


That looks terrific, Sue!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> For Bev: no photo of the hat but the cape was still on the server. The lining was done in a coffin style (sort of tucked).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> After I got home from my DD's this afternoon, I managed to take some pics outside of WTLF.
> 
> Sue


You certainly have the perfect setting for this shawl which is beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue-- looks like a double crochet due to the length of the stitch. Hard to be sure as cannot see the details as in real life. Half double crochet has a wrap in the middle of the stitch, too, but it is blocky kind of stitch which makes me think it is a double crochet that you have there.

Melanie--Stunningly evil of you!

Ronie--Too bad you missed the height of the women's movement. It was a great time full of hope and excitement and feelings liberation and empowerment. Women were doing their own research and analysis of our condition within a male supremacist society and beginning to write our own history. As was true for the Civil Rights Movement, Native American Movement and Puerto Rico Liberation Movement, women were publishing their own books which meant the information was not being censored by mainstream publishers. There was a major movement to write children's books, too, with more realistic situations and much better art for the younger ones. Even I wrote a children's story which the kids loved. Unfortunately it burned in my fire and there were no other copies. The Women's Movement had some serious impact on the country in numerous ways. Professions such as law and mediciine were forced to open up to women. Women were creating their own businesses and demanding banks lend them money without the signature and approval of their husbands. There was a big childcare development with women forming collectives to provide the sorely needed childcare. It was understood that women's economics and freedom was greatly limited when there was no childcare so women could work. I organized one with another woman when my daughter was 4 months old. That movement got coopted as soon as some women went after grants. Bad move and I fought it in my day care group. As a consequence we lasted somewhat longer than most others. But that piece of history is an entire story unto itself. The bra burning and rejection of uncomfortable clothing and fake images of women was presented in the press as very superficial as they tried to trivialize women's efforts. I will fess up that my bras went the way of hair spray and never returned. Despite the co-optation of the Movement, there have been long term impacts, including the pressure on men to face up to their controlling and repressive behavior towards women. The goal was to change the power relationships that existed for those with equity. Far from a perfect change, the consciousness is better even when men are so defensive about it. What had even more profound effect, I think, it the concept that holding secrets is unhealthy and disempowering. Many issues got put on the table such as incest and rape. Our right to control our own body was a major issue. Women fought hard for the right to have access to birth control as well as abortion without permission from a man. It was a big fight won but unfortunately still being fought over today. Today it is seen as very important that people not sit on traumas suffered regardless of the issue and the Women's Movement distinctly did that. These are just some general highlights of that Movement and it is tragic that that era is so glossed over in schools, ofttimes downright trivialized.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my, I seem to be very behind after being awol for a day! I was sick again, with stomach virus this time -ugh, but mostly all better now.

Bev, love the happy socks you made and Sue, yours looked nice and comfy and love the self striping yarn you used.

I mostly knit socks with dpns. I have done the magic loop thing and did like doing both socks together, but it took me a while to remember to pull the correct cable for each round. I also use a 12" circular which goes really fast, but my hands tend to get cramped after a while using them. Have never tried 2 circulars.

Julie, I feel for you and Ringo with those fireworks. We went through that in July and poor Sisu goes crazy. I did buy her a thunder jacket, which seemed to help some.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, your WTLF looks super even as a blob. Looking foward to it revealing all its beauty when blocked.

Sue, yours is gorgeous all blocked. And I have many little piles next to my chairs just like your DH has.  

Oh my Melanie, that runway sure does look short. Glad your helicopter lessons were fun and all went well.

Tanya, the cinamon grace scarves look super. Love the head with hair - really sets off the hat so nicely. As for the repair, you did a great job as I can't find it at all. Sure seems like you have things ready to go now and all will look super. And my wishes for you is that it will all sell well too. Remember to relax and have a good time.  

Julie, so glad that you were able to pick up the needles that Ros sent. It was good that your friend was there and you had a ride. 

Jane, those videos were so heartwarming. Both brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures, Bev. That one leaf looks like a lace design. 

That is great Norma, that Glacier blocked well. Looking foward to seeing it.

Sue, that shawl is so beautiful and looks super on you - it is a nice size.

Wow, Melanie. That is an incredible costume. You do great work!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

caryn--thank you so much for the support. I am pretty much packed up. Wanted to load the truck today so I could just take off in the a.m. but it has been so gray and muggy with 30% chance of rain so thought to put everything up by the door for a quick get-away early in the morning. Still lots of finishing touches that can be done but I have 2 days so can always get that together Saturday nite. I keep thinking of the pics of Belle's goodie table last year and feel quite deficient in getting that level of pizzazz and professionalism. But as the old song says Que sera, que sera!

Sorry that you were ill again. Hope this round of well-being holds. Are you having some of the good weather that we have up here? Warmth always makes me feel better and energized.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Oh my, I seem to be very behind after being awol for a day! I was sick again, with stomach virus this time -ugh, but mostly all better now.


Caryn, I hope you feel all better by tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh my, I seem to be very behind after being awol for a day! I was sick again, with stomach virus this time -ugh, but mostly all better now.
> 
> Bev, love the happy socks you made and Sue, yours looked nice and comfy and love the self striping yarn you used.
> 
> ...


I am sorry Sisu reacts so badly- Ringo was pretty good this year, apart from disappearing under my dressing table- but he wasn't shivering or shaking as he did when he was a puppy. I think he enjoyed being with me yesterday, rather than being left at home- we gave him drinks while we were out- but he likes his own water pot, and drank lustily when we got home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jane, your WTLF looks super even as a blob. Looking foward to it revealing all its beauty when blocked.
> 
> Sue, yours is gorgeous all blocked. And I have many little piles next to my chairs just like your DH has.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was good to have the ride- saved me the pain of walking there- not very good on hills any longer. 
I've just put a loaf in the oven to bake- a mix of rye, millet, coconut, amaranth, buckwheat and potato starch- I will be interested to see how it works out- I have been craving bread, but just had not got around to baking any- it is such a lovely smell that goes through the house, when the bread is in the oven. Ringo will share some with me.
Also hoping the 'lergy clears up- no good to be sick.,


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> caryn--thank you so much for the support. I am pretty much packed up. Wanted to load the truck today so I could just take off in the a.m. but it has been so gray and muggy with 30% chance of rain so thought to put everything up by the door for a quick get-away early in the morning. Still lots of finishing touches that can be done but I have 2 days so can always get that together Saturday nite. I keep thinking of the pics of Belle's goodie table last year and feel quite deficient in getting that level of pizzazz and professionalism. But as the old song says Que sera, que sera!
> 
> Sorry that you were ill again. Hope this round of well-being holds. Are you having some of the good weather that we have up here? Warmth always makes me feel better and energized.


Thanks Tanya. It has been very warm here also. Very beautiful day today and it did make me feel better. I sat outside in the sun for awhile. Remember to bring your camera and take some pics of your set up!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Caryn, I hope you feel all better by tomorrow.


Thanks Elizabeth, me too!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I was looking to find some yarn to repair a blanket I made for my GD a few years ago. Of course, the leftover yarn wasn't where I thought it was, but I did find this placemat that I must have crocheted a few years ago. Is this a single or double crochet? I really would like to be able to identify some of the crochet stitches like I can with knitted ones.
> 
> Sue


Sue, it looks like what is called double crochet in the US terms. It could be half double. Hard for me to tell from a picture.

Bev, great pictures.

Great costume, Melanie.

Sue, lovely shawl. The colors work well with the design.

Jane, is Tango in trouble or forgiven? Did he cause any damage?

Headbands work a lot faster than hats. Instead of 2 days for a hat, headbands are about 2 or 3 a day using super bulky yarn and US 13 needles. I was lucky and got a few skeins for $1.00 each in a clearance sale. Not my first choice for colors but warm.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, it was good to have the ride- saved me the pain of walking there- not very good on hills any longer.
> I've just put a loaf in the oven to bake- a mix of rye, millet, coconut, amaranth, buckwheat and potato starch- I will be interested to see how it works out- I have been craving bread, but just had not got around to baking any- it is such a lovely smell that goes through the house, when the bread is in the oven. Ringo will share some with me.
> Also hoping the 'lergy clears up- no good to be sick.,


Thanks Julie. It isn't fun to be sick. I am glad to be feeling better. 
It is good that Ringo doesn't react as badly to the noise now as when he was a pup. That bread sounds very yummy. I love how fresh warm bread makes the house smell. The problem is, I also love how fresh bread tastes, especially with butter, and I can eat a whole loaf  Lucky Ringo, getting to share!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya. It has been very warm here also. Very beautiful day today and it did make me feel better. I sat outside in the sun for awhile. Remember to bring your camera and take some pics of your set up!


Lucky you to have had sun. We only got about an hour of it but at least it was warm and felt very comforting to be out in it.

Will do. I am to be in a smaller room with about a dozen booths. Not sure if being in a smaller venue or the larger room with about 30-40 booths is better but will find out. Some people like being on the 2nd floor where there are far fewer vendors. There are over 100 vendors signed up so a pretty big venue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Sue, it looks like what is called double crochet in the US terms. It could be half double. Hard for me to tell from a picture.
> 
> Bev, great pictures.
> 
> ...


Tricia--have you looked into getting yarn from places like Freecycle (totally free) or from mftrs who might donate to a charity. Since you are working thru the church you can probably get some letterhead stationary and their tax exempt number to send in your request for donations. I have done this with numerous venues and many stores or suppliers will donate. It is tax deductible for them and makes for free publicity. My daughter used to get masses amounts of free supplies when she was doing youth programs under the auspices of non-profits. I would think people in the church would have some experience doing this. Otherwise I can send you more info on how it works.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I spent last night at my DD's. Here are a couple of pics of my GKs playing on the playground after Alexandra got out of preschool. It was glorious weather here today, nearly 80 degrees. Jackson was having a great time.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops, sorry....a double post.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That will be a must to see.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I love it Elizabeth!! And yes, I will make some period clothing to wear while flying it


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> More pics.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I have finished Glacier and it is being blocked :thumbup: It is a very pretty and the yarn has blocked much better than I dared hope


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. It isn't fun to be sick. I am glad to be feeling better.
> It is good that Ringo doesn't react as badly to the noise now as when he was a pup. That bread sounds very yummy. I love how fresh warm bread makes the house smell. The problem is, I also love how fresh bread tastes, especially with butter, and I can eat a whole loaf  Lucky Ringo, getting to share!


At the moment it is so hot he is having to wait! I like a really dark bread, with molasses. I have learned to limit myself to a slice at a time! (Fale could easily demolish a breadmaker size loaf in a day.)
Mind you he is sitting here begging and drooling, I better go get him the crust I cut.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I am really happy with it, but Lily Go's designs are always superb.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oooh - the daylight does it justice, Sue.
> It looks really nice on you against that purple top. Works well with jeans but will look lovely dressed up as well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. I am really happy how it turned out with that yarn.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, WTLF is very special. I just love the colour way :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I spent last night at my DD's. Here are a couple of pics of my GKs playing on the playground after Alexandra got out of preschool. It was glorious weather here today, nearly 80 degrees. Jackson was having a great time.
> 
> Sue


Alexandra has very dark hair- my two were dark and light- I was even asked if they had the same father (which they did). I am feeling comfortably warm at 68*F (20*C) 80 is a bit much for me!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I really enjoyed knitting it and love how it turned out.

Thanks too for the link. I think it is double crochet. Wish I could remember when I knit it, and whether I worked from a pattern or was just practicing the stitch.

Sue



eshlemania said:


> Sue, I really love your WTLF. It looks great on you.
> 
> Sue, I really couldn't see the stitches well enough to tell what they were. There should be an on line crochet stitch dictionary.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Elizabeth.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> That looks terrific, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. It was such a beautiful day here today. I think that being outside really shows off the shawls.

Sue


tamarque said:


> You certainly have the perfect setting for this shawl which is beautiful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am thinking the same. I do wish I could remember when I did it and if I used a pattern. Every now and then I get the urge to have a go at crochet.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue-- looks like a double crochet due to the length of the stitch. Hard to be sure as cannot see the details as in real life. Half double crochet has a wrap in the middle of the stitch, too, but it is blocky kind of stitch which makes me think it is a double crochet that you used.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, I do hope you are feeling better soon.

Sue


sisu said:


> Oh my, I seem to be very behind after being awol for a day! I was sick again, with stomach virus this time -ugh, but mostly all better now.
> 
> Bev, love the happy socks you made and Sue, yours looked nice and comfy and love the self striping yarn you used.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. I am really happy with it.[

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, that shawl is so beautiful and looks super on you - it is a nice size.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's what I am thinking too.

Thanks, I really like this shawl.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Sue, it looks like what is called double crochet in the US terms. It could be half double. Hard for me to tell from a picture.
> 
> Sue, lovely shawl. The colors work well with the design.
> 
> /quote]


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, thanks for the comments on my socks and pictures. Hope you will feel tip top soon and will stay that way for a while. So glad you got to sit in the sun. That always makes me feel better.

Thanks, Tricia and Sue, for your comments on my pictures. 

Sue, lovely pictures of the GKs. They are so cute.

Julie, that bread sounds quite yummy. Would you mind sharing the recipe? It sounds low carb and I have most of those flours. Ringo knows whats good, sitting there begging.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... the cape was still on the server. The lining was done in a coffin style (sort of tucked).


Another great creation - you seem to play the evil parts quite well! ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Is this a single or double crochet? ...


Looks like double crochet from here - but in US terminology.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I was sick again...


You've been having a hard time, Caryn.
I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, your WTLF looks super even as a blob. ...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--wonderful pics of the GKs. Who gave Alexandra her gorgeous black hair?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, thanks for the comments on my socks and pictures. Hope you will feel tip top soon and will stay that way for a while. So glad you got to sit in the sun. That always makes me feel better.
> 
> Thanks, Tricia and Sue, for your comments on my pictures.
> 
> ...


I started with 200g of coarse rye, and made up the other flours to a total of 500g- I mix it around according to how I feel- no exact formula. I sometimes use Quinoa flour too. 1 teaspoon salt, 1 tablespoon (heaped) molasses, a splash of Apple Cider Vinegar (or Lemon juice) to 500g flour I add 400ml warm water and two teaspoons yeast. Put it to prove in a bread pan this will take at least an hour normally- bake 15minutes at 420*F, then reduce to 320* and leave for about 45 minutes- needs about an hour in total. Sorry for the metrics it is roughly two small cups rye, and would be about three of the other flours combined. I just mix it together with a spoon, making sure you've worked in all the molasses. It is a very dense bread- low Gluten rather than low carb. I always line the bread pan with baking paper- just avoids sticking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Jane, is Tango in trouble or forgiven? Did he cause any damage?...


It was my fault for not double chcking that the door was secure - so he isn't in trouble.
The edges were stretched out in places. I should have taken it off the wires completely & re-soaked it but needed to get it done. I might crochet an edging.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I spent last night at my DD's. Here are a couple of pics of my GKs playing on the playground after Alexandra got out of preschool...


They look to be having fun. Did you?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn - glad you are better and hope for complete normalcy tomorrow.

Sue - good to see the grands out and climbing things. 

Tanya - good luck this weekend. 100 vendors is a nice turnout.

Julie - I agree that the smell of baking bread makes a house smell wonderful.

I missed the Tango incident but still have quite a number of pages to get caught up on. 

Off to bed, well maybe a row of Vanessa Ives then bed, lol.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks good Sue!


Ditto from me, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, you look wickedly beautiful. It is gorgeous :thumbup:


I completely agree, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I spent last night at my DD's. Here are a couple of pics of my GKs playing on the playground after Alexandra got out of preschool. It was glorious weather here today, nearly 80 degrees. Jackson was having a great time.
> 
> Sue


Wonderful photos and beautiful children!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here are my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf (thank you, Elizabeth, for another great pattern) and my Vanessa Ives (another fun knit).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I missed the Tango incident ...


He hauled up my Glacier scarf while it was blocking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf (thank you, Elizabeth, for another great pattern) and my Vanessa Ives (another fun knit).


Two lovely creations, Pam.
Love the colours, great knitting!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free through Saturday, November 7, 2015
WHEATandCHAFF by Katrin Schubert
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wheatandchaff

FREE through Sunday, Nov 8Th
Isabel cowl by Alexandra Davidoff
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/isabel-cowl-2


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Two lovely creations, Pam.
> Love the colours, great knitting!


Thank you, Jane.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf (thank you, Elizabeth, for another great pattern) and my Vanessa Ives (another fun knit).


And both are lovely!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Missed a few posts sorry .
Mel ...what a devilish costume .It is wonderful.
Pam ...two beautiful pieces .
Sue ...lovely children .Have they inherited your slim build ?
Tricia...banks are often keen to donate to charitable organisations which would go some way to buying yarn if not for yourself but others in the group.
Julie...pleased your pal managed another visit and that Ringo is getting a treat of your baking .Hector has no idea of human food ...lkeeping that secret from him !
Post here varies with often getting letters for others .They keep changing the postman so it depends who is on the round .Many different carriers are now used for parcels .They will often put a card through saying you have to collect and will not give you time to get to the door .In the main ,though,post is delivered to your front door .The Royal Mail driver who delivers parcels now knows I will take in parcels for neighbours who are at work so it saves them a trip to collect .
Hope the day goes well for Tanya ,that Caryn is feeling better and all have a good day .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Caryn, I hope you feel all better by tomorrow.


So do I, Caryn. Do get well soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I spent last night at my DD's. Here are a couple of pics of my GKs playing on the playground after Alexandra got out of preschool. It was glorious weather here today, nearly 80 degrees. Jackson was having a great time.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous :thumbup: They look as if they are having a wonderful time!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, both of those are scrummy! Beautiful work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Missed a few posts sorry .
> Mel ...what a devilish costume .It is wonderful.
> Pam ...two beautiful pieces .
> Sue ...lovely children .Have they inherited your slim build ?
> ...


I did not have much hope of keeping my food secret, with Ringo begging and looking soulfully at me- of course that completely reinforced the behaviour, but it is a bit late now to change him. Still a few pops and bangs going on, but not nearly as bad as two nights ago!
And I understand Royal Mail has been contracted out, or is that just in Wales and Scotland?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, we still have our daily delivery from Aled of the Royal Mail. There are a lot of other carriers but they tend to deliver the big stuff.
I am glad it was quieter for Ringo. Trixie was appalling last year so when she went for her yearly injections I talked to the vet. She recommened a cd with noises such as gun shot, cannons, thunder and fireworks. We worked with it for quite awhile with treats of course. I had my doubts but it worked and she didn't bother at all :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is Let It Snow aka as Glacier MKAL. I loved the pattern but the yarn was a trial. It was Siide-Quirlig. 70% silk 30% sea cell. I found it difficult to have an even tension. Sloooow going.
Photos taken after a very heavy rain storm :thumbdown:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Enjoy your bread. It sounds delicious. I love home made bread.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> At the moment it is so hot he is having to wait! I like a really dark bread, with molasses. I have learned to limit myself to a slice at a time! (Fale could easily demolish a breadmaker size loaf in a day.)
> Mind you he is sitting here begging and drooling, I better go get him the crust I cut.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I think it is double crochet too, the more I look at it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looks like double crochet from here - but in US terminology.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. Definitely from her father, both dark hair and dark eyes. Jackson's colouring comes from Kat.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--wonderful pics of the GKs. Who gave Alexandra her gorgeous black hair?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, they are a lot of fun to be around.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> They look to be having fun. Did you?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. They are adorable children. I'm very fortunate to live fairly close and see them on a regular basis.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos and beautiful children!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful, Norma. It looks so light and airy.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here is Let It Snow aka as Glacier MKAL. I loved the pattern but the yarn was a trial. It was Siide-Quirlig. 70% silk 30% sea cell. I found it difficult to have an even tension. Sloooow going.
> Photos taken after a very heavy rain storm :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, lovely beaded scarf. Love it.  And your Vanessa Ives is great!! Love the color. 

Jane, love that Wheat and Chaff pattern. I will be downloading it later today. It's the first pattern to tempt me to Biroche knitting.  Besides I love a cowl that you can pull down over your shoulders. 

Norma, love your Glacier. That is the perfect color for the name. 

Thanks, Julie, for the recipe.  And the approximations.  I think I can use what you have and do a bit of substituting for a low carb version. Calls for experimentation.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev,


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely scarves Pam. I like the color of both of them. The beaded one reminds me of Sue's Advent scarves - lots of interest.

Jane - Gasp! I see by your posts that you will be able to effect repairs but what a horror to find. My kitties got into a box of straight pins while I was away. Sadly they seem to think pins are food, but won't eat human food. I must put the pins in the sewing box next time.

Your Glacier looks so nice draped across the chair.

See y'all later


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, those are both beautiful.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Here are my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf (thank you, Elizabeth, for another great pattern) and my Vanessa Ives (another fun knit).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks all for your well wishes.

Sue, looks like you had a beautiful day to be with the gks. How nice for you me them to be able to spend time together. 

Both creations are lovely Pam. Bet you feel super having all these finished projects. My beaded scarf is also done and blocking. I love how each design opens up with the blocking. 

That cd idea is interesting Norma. I will have to look into finding one to try with Sisu. 

Julie, thanks for the bread recipe. I saved it, just in case. 

Norma, Glacier looks so pretty. Seems like you did get the tension very even with the yarn. Bet it feels lovely with all that silk!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> More pics.


*WOW!*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have good and bad news...
> 
> Good --> my Dritz loop threaders have arrived. And I've posted two more completed items to jscaplens' email.
> 
> Bad --> I have to wait until next week to find out what else in possible tax I may have to pay for my 4 smallest tatting needles. If I didn't already have the package of size 3, 5, 7, and 8 already...I'd be VERY impatient!


Hang in there, Karen! You can do it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni. It was such a fun weekend. So many pictures. I am trying to pick and choose. 

{quote=Toni]Hang in there, Karen! You can do it!!! [/quote]


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, WTLF is stunning!

Melanie, your attention to detail on your costumes is amazing!

Caryn, I am so glad you are feeling better again!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Norma, Glacier looks so pretty. Seems like you did get the tension very even with the yarn. Bet it feels lovely with all that silk!


It does feel lovely but I wouldn't rush out and use it again.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, your bread sounds sooooo good, Julie! I can imagine Ringo sitting there and drooling! 

Your grands look like they are enjoying the park, Sue. How fun!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

For our last day trip we are going to Castleton and to visit some caves. We cant go by the main road as it is closed due to landslips on Mam Tor. There are frequent landslips because of the shale that it is composed of and earns it its name of Shivering Mountain. One took the main road away.
We have to go via Winnants Pass. The cyclists say that to bike up it is harder than the Alps on The Tour de France.
This is going down by car:




This is going up by bike:




On the way down we pass some mine/caves. Some are lead mines like Speedwell and are flooded. You go down on a boat which is very exciting for the children.
http://www.peakcavern.co.uk/
The most interesting to my mind is Trek Cliff as it where they have just found a new vein of Blue John. This is a mineral only found in Castleton. It is highly prized and expensive. Do have a look at the shop and the prices of the bowls!
http://www.bluejohnstone.com/
We are now in the village which is dominated by Peveril Castle which was built by a Norman lord. It is mentioned in the Doomsday Book but the keep was built in 1176. The village is very pretty with lots of tourist shops including ones that sell Blue John.
http://www.derbyshireuk.net/castleton.html
I am sure we need some refreshment. This is a good place and do read why they had to leave the doors open.
http://www.fancyacuppa.co.uk/reviews/2012/04/06/rose-cottage-cafe-castleton/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf (thank you, Elizabeth, for another great pattern) and my Vanessa Ives (another fun knit).


Gorgeous, Pam!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Still trying to catch up from yesterday. I think I am on p.97. 

Have a great day, all!!! We are off and running again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Let It Snow aka as Glacier MKAL. I loved the pattern but the yarn was a trial. It was Siide-Quirlig. 70% silk 30% sea cell. I found it difficult to have an even tension. Sloooow going.
> Photos taken after a very heavy rain storm :thumbdown:


It's lovely, Norma! Got mine blocked yesterday and will take some photos today.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I spent last night at my DD's. Here are a couple of pics of my GKs playing on the playground after Alexandra got out of preschool. It was glorious weather here today, nearly 80 degrees. Jackson was having a great time.
> 
> Sue


Such sweeties!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> For our last day trip we are going to Castleton and to visit some caves. We cant go by the main road as it is closed due to landslips on Mam Tor. There are frequent landslips because of the shale that it is composed of and earns it its name of Shivering Mountain. One took the main road away.
> We have to go via Winnants Pass. The cyclists say that to bike up it is harder than the Alps on The Tour de France.
> This is going down by car:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Norma, for all these great photos and all the other information. It is so great to see other parts of the world.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Julie, Ann, Norma, Bev, Sue, Melanie, Caryn, and Toni for all your kind comments about my projects. So glad to have at least three of my WIPs completed (the Glacier MKAL will be photographed and posted later today). All were really fun projects to work on.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf (thank you, Elizabeth, for another great pattern) and my Vanessa Ives (another fun knit).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Let It Snow aka as Glacier MKAL. I loved the pattern but the yarn was a trial. It was Siide-Quirlig. 70% silk 30% sea cell. I found it difficult to have an even tension. Sloooow going.
> Photos taken after a very heavy rain storm :thumbdown:


Your tension difficulties do not show at all in your beautiful scarf! Lovely!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your shawl turned out beautiful.. a perfect one to go with jeans..  as far as the placemat goes I know it is not single crochet but could be half double or double.. (US terms) You would need to make a small swatch to see and its good that you have the picture here to compare it too... sometimes with a picture ot is easier to see the stitches.

Melanie that looks great!! do you make these elaborate costumes each year? or do you ever wear the same one twice? They are great!! and look like so much fun to be out and about in..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> For our last day trip we are going to Castleton and to visit some caves.


I checked out the videos going up and down and my legs hurt within 30 second of the 'up' video. What a workout!

Lovely tour, Norma! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I didn't miss the womens movement.. I was born in 1956 What I said was I missed the fad of wearing girdles.. Mom thought I was thin enough and didn't need one... I was a string bean back in high school and she was not about to spend good money on something that wasn't needed... LOL I was also in the S.F Bay Area and trust me there was alot going on back in the 60's!! and 70's!!! My Gramps was a Security Guard for Stanford University..and did he ever have some engaging story's around the dinner table!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your GrandKids are so cute!! he looks like he is about to jump off the top! but I am sure he is just getting ready to slide down.. and the little girl is going to be quite the looker!! she has such pretty brown hair.. In our family there is 2 with very blond hair.. toe heads they were called when very little.. and 3 of us with dark hair.. people can see the family resemblance but we think we look totally different.. Funny but true story.. when I was born my Mom said they must of brought her the wrong baby... she said all her babies were blonds.. and the nurse assured her that I was hers.. she just cried. saying finally one who looks like me  and I do look just like her.. and sound like her.. my daughter looks and sounds just like me..LOL no denying the heritage there!

Julie we are the same.. we almost have to make two loaf's of bread! for the longest time I was making bread all the time.. buying my flour in 25lb bags but I have not done it in so long.. there are times I think I should start in again.. your dark bread sounds yummy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely, Norma! Got mine blocked yesterday and will take some photos today.


Thanks, Pam. I was grabbing photos whilst it was dry!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Your tension difficulties do not show at all in your beautiful scarf! Lovely!


Thank you so much. I am pleased my struggles don't show :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful Pam! Love the beaded scarf! it will be so much fun to wear... and your shawl is beautiful... it was lucky to get a picture between storms.. yesterday was beautiful here and today the rain is suppose to come back.. it does look a bit dark out there over the ocean.. we are going up the coast to Coos Bay for some shopping today, at least we won't have to fight the sun in our eyes.. and we are going to take a look at our 'Beached Blue Whale' there is a 80 ft whale on the beach about 5 miles out of town.. I would hope the wind would blow from east to west but that won't happen.. I just hope the storm will take it back out to sea where the other sea creatures can feast on it!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma I love this scarf... was it the pattern or the yarn that made it go so slow! I find that I get board with scarf patterns after about 4ft.. LOL but I love the Advent style ones with different stitch patterns along the way.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> More pics.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> After I got home from my DD's this afternoon, I managed to take some pics outside of WTLF.
> 
> Sue


It is beautiful - love it. Gave in and cast mine on - that is down to you and Jane, Sue. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely WTLF Sue. Beautiful stitching.
> 
> Great photos Bev. You are doing so well with your photography.
> 
> ...


Admire your skill and creativity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, we still have our daily delivery from Aled of the Royal Mail. There are a lot of other carriers but they tend to deliver the big stuff.
> I am glad it was quieter for Ringo. Trixie was appalling last year so when she went for her yearly injections I talked to the vet. She recommened a cd with noises such as gun shot, cannons, thunder and fireworks. We worked with it for quite awhile with treats of course. I had my doubts but it worked and she didn't bother at all :thumbup:


I am so glad it has not been totally dismantled- after all I believe they were the first postal system- Just that Jean in Strontian no longer has Royal Mail- but that might be because they are so remote.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Let It Snow aka as Glacier MKAL. I loved the pattern but the yarn was a trial. It was Siide-Quirlig. 70% silk 30% sea cell. I found it difficult to have an even tension. Sloooow going.
> Photos taken after a very heavy rain storm :thumbdown:


The scarf does look lovely- rain or no rain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Enjoy your bread. It sounds delicious. I love home made bread.
> 
> Sue


It is the best I reckon- no unwanted additives! Ringo and I are enjoying it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, lovely beaded scarf. Love it.  And your Vanessa Ives is great!! Love the color.
> 
> Jane, love that Wheat and Chaff pattern. I will be downloading it later today. It's the first pattern to tempt me to Biroche knitting.  Besides I love a cowl that you can pull down over your shoulders.
> 
> ...


I would be interested to know how you get it to be low carb, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks all for your well wishes.
> 
> Sue, looks like you had a beautiful day to be with the gks. How nice for you me them to be able to spend time together.
> 
> ...


It is one that really needs to cool before cutting- it crumbles badly when cut hot- and coats the breadknife too- I must go have some for breakfast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, your bread sounds sooooo good, Julie! I can imagine Ringo sitting there and drooling!
> 
> Your grands look like they are enjoying the park, Sue. How fun!


I like it a lot, Toni, and so does he!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue your GrandKids are so cute!! he looks like he is about to jump off the top! but I am sure he is just getting ready to slide down.. and the little girl is going to be quite the looker!! she has such pretty brown hair.. In our family there is 2 with very blond hair.. toe heads they were called when very little.. and 3 of us with dark hair.. people can see the family resemblance but we think we look totally different.. Funny but true story.. when I was born my Mom said they must of brought her the wrong baby... she said all her babies were blonds.. and the nurse assured her that I was hers.. she just cried. saying finally one who looks like me  and I do look just like her.. and sound like her.. my daughter looks and sounds just like me..LOL no denying the heritage there!
> 
> Julie we are the same.. we almost have to make two loaf's of bread! for the longest time I was making bread all the time.. buying my flour in 25lb bags but I have not done it in so long.. there are times I think I should start in again.. your dark bread sounds yummy.


I, at one stage used to buy flour in 10 kg bags- we went through so much- not any longer though- and I don't want to rick my bag carrying them, either. For years I would make a loaf for Fale everyday- it is one of the reasons I got into the habit of getting up so early- and I really enjoy the process- I started at 18.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> It was my fault for not double chcking that the door was secure - so he isn't in trouble.
> The edges were stretched out in places. I should have taken it off the wires completely & re-soaked it but needed to get it done. I might crochet an edging.


I think I would soak and block it again before adding the crochet to it unless you were planning to anyway.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--have you looked into getting yarn from places like Freecycle (totally free) or from mftrs who might donate to a charity. Since you are working thru the church you can probably get some letterhead stationary and their tax exempt number to send in your request for donations. I have done this with numerous venues and many stores or suppliers will donate. It is tax deductible for them and makes for free publicity. My daughter used to get masses amounts of free supplies when she was doing youth programs under the auspices of non-profits. I would think people in the church would have some experience doing this. Otherwise I can send you more info on how it works.


I'll give that some thought. Thanks. I know we could get discounts from WalMart for purchases made for adopt-a-family for Salvation Army Christmas at one place I worked. We adopted several families every year.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Two weblinks to tempt all y'all for this coming Sunday...I have enough solid #10 through 40 to work my part of the tatting/crochet...but there's a special leaf that I know jscaplen will want to drool over:
http://www.hhtatting.com
http://www.hhtatting.com/docs/Lizbeth%20July%202015.pdf


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Norma I love this scarf... was it the pattern or the yarn that made it go so slow! I find that I get board with scarf patterns after about 4ft.. LOL but I love the Advent style ones with different stitch patterns along the way.


It was the yarn. Tricky to knit with :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The scarf does look lovely- rain or no rain!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful Pam! Love the beaded scarf! it will be so much fun to wear... and your shawl is beautiful... it was lucky to get a picture between storms.. yesterday was beautiful here and today the rain is suppose to come back.. it does look a bit dark out there over the ocean.. we are going up the coast to Coos Bay for some shopping today, at least we won't have to fight the sun in our eyes.. and we are going to take a look at our 'Beached Blue Whale' there is a 80 ft whale on the beach about 5 miles out of town.. I would hope the wind would blow from east to west but that won't happen.. I just hope the storm will take it back out to sea where the other sea creatures can feast on it!!


Thanks, Ronie. Yes, we had a break in the weather yesterday so I was able to get an outside photo. Back to wind and rain for awhile today. Have a fun trip up the coast. I hope that poor whale can get back into the sea.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Caryn, hope you are better soon.
Pam, the 2015 scarf is lovely. VI is pretty, too. It is on my list of projects to do.
Bev, I would like to know how to make low carb bread too. I miss a nice warm slice every once in a while. The good thing is I don't care for the store bought breads except the marble rye.

Oh, I remember Handy Hands from my late teen, early adult years. Always wanted to tat but could not get the shuttle through my fingers, keep the thread looped correctly and was so clumsy and impatient. But oh, those pretty, delicate edgings on handkerchiefs, collars and pockets. Not practical for my lifestyle but so pretty and dressy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I guess I must get down to experimenting with your recipe, Julie. I have been craving some bread also.

Have a great day, all.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I think I am about 40 pages behind...having a nice vacation, but wanted to say how beautiful everyone's work is. I have finished two cowls...a sweater for my Grandaughter, half way finished with an elephant lovey blanket and still working on figuring out a good edging adaptation for Fuschia..take care all


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

What is WTLF?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

When The Leaves Fall shawl.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> What is WTLF?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Let It Snow aka as Glacier MKAL....


Well, it might have been difficult to work with but you did a great job, Norma. Is there a slight tonal change in the colourway?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane - Gasp! I see by your posts that you will be able to effect repairs but what a horror to find. My kitties got into a box of straight pins while I was away....


The pins are the big worry. I hope your kitties are okay!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> For our last day trip we are going to Castleton and to visit some caves. We cant go by the main road as it is closed due to landslips on Mam Tor. There are frequent landslips because of the shale that it is composed of and earns it its name of Shivering Mountain. One took the main road away.
> We have to go via Winnants Pass. The cyclists say that to bike up it is harder than the Alps on The Tour de France.
> This is going down by car:
> 
> ...


Just finished looking at all these links. What a beautiful part of the world you live in Norma. Thank you so much for sharing. I definately would not want to ride my bike up that mountain (maybe Melanie would love the challenge  ). The car ride down was exciting enough for me, especially since all the cars were on the wrong side of the rode :lol: 
Those bowls made out of bluestone were so pretty, but yes, very pricey as well. 
I have done caves before, but I think I am a bit claustrophobic and never really could take time to enjoy the beautiful formations.
I did find out why they leave the doors open - that must be quite a startle as you are relaxing and drinking your tea!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Caryn, hope you are better soon.
> Pam, the 2015 scarf is lovely. VI is pretty, too. It is on my list of projects to do.
> Bev, I would like to know how to make low carb bread too. I miss a nice warm slice every once in a while. The good thing is I don't care for the store bought breads except the marble rye.
> 
> Oh, I remember Handy Hands from my late teen, early adult years. Always wanted to tat but could not get the shuttle through my fingers, keep the thread looped correctly and was so clumsy and impatient. But oh, those pretty, delicate edgings on handkerchiefs, collars and pockets. Not practical for my lifestyle but so pretty and dressy.


THank you Tricia. I am all better today. 
I love that marble rye bread as well!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I think I am about 40 pages behind...having a nice vacation, but wanted to say how beautiful everyone's work is. I have finished two cowls...a sweater for my Grandaughter, half way finished with an elephant lovey blanket and still working on figuring out a good edging adaptation for Fuschia..take care all


Well it sure sounds like you are keeping busy DFL and getting lots accomplished as well. Would love to see those cowls and sweater, if you get a chance.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie - I have a closet full of them. I have loaned a couple out but not very often as they usually come back in disrepair and stained. I enjoy making them. 

Norma - I could not tell that your yarn was difficult, the result is beautiful.

Kitties seem to be ok Jane, whew.

Julie, you are making me want to get out my loaf pans, lol.

Enjoy your vacation DFL.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Oh, I remember Handy Hands from my late teen, early adult years. Always wanted to tat but could not get the shuttle through my fingers, keep the thread looped correctly and was so clumsy and impatient. But oh, those pretty, delicate edgings on handkerchiefs, collars and pockets. Not practical for my lifestyle but so pretty and dressy.


Would all y'all believe (other than jscaplen) that I'm a self-taught needle-tatter? I'm going to have the most amazing collection this Christmas of tatted ornaments...even without the teensy thread gauge tatting needles. I now have the spare Dritz loop threaders in with my other tatting needles (yarn gauge) and am thinking strongly of the mill hill and other glass beads. Mill Hill is more even...and I want to show off some more *BLING* this coming Fortnight with jscaplen.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I spent last night at my DD's. Here are a couple of pics of my GKs playing on the playground after Alexandra got out of preschool. It was glorious weather here today, nearly 80 degrees. Jackson was having a great time.
> 
> Sue


Another cute Jackson. Lovely gks, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At the moment it is so hot he is having to wait! I like a really dark bread, with molasses. I have learned to limit myself to a slice at a time! (Fale could easily demolish a breadmaker size loaf in a day.)
> Mind you he is sitting here begging and drooling, I better go get him the crust I cut.


Sounds yummy. i'm afraid I would be greedy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Well, it might have been difficult to work with but you did a great job, Norma. Is there a slight tonal change in the colourway?


Yes, very subtle one. Thank you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf (thank you, Elizabeth, for another great pattern) and my Vanessa Ives (another fun knit).


Beautiful work, Pam.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, it am glad you enjoyed it. I have had lunch in that cafe many times :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad you liked the scarf, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free through Saturday, November 7, 2015
> WHEATandCHAFF by Katrin Schubert
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wheatandchaff
> 
> ...


Like the Wheat ad Chaff - brioche, I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is Let It Snow aka as Glacier MKAL. I loved the pattern but the yarn was a trial. It was Siide-Quirlig. 70% silk 30% sea cell. I found it difficult to have an even tension. Sloooow going.
> Photos taken after a very heavy rain storm :thumbdown:


Lovely,Norma. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> For our last day trip we are going to Castleton and to visit some caves. We cant go by the main road as it is closed due to landslips on Mam Tor. There are frequent landslips because of the shale that it is composed of and earns it its name of Shivering Mountain. One took the main road away.
> We have to go via Winnants Pass. The cyclists say that to bike up it is harder than the Alps on The Tour de France.
> This is going down by car:
> 
> ...


It is a very beautiful area but it can be a bleak beauty, especially in the winter. Great links, thank you, Norma.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, I forgot to mention how much I enjoyed your last links and pictures. Thank you so much for sharing some of your country with us. It has been a wonderful peek into your life there.

Karen, can't wait to see pictures of your bling!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Would all y'all believe (other than jscaplen) that I'm a self-taught needle-tatter? I'm going to have the most amazing collection this Christmas of tatted ornaments...even without the teensy thread gauge tatting needles. I now have the spare Dritz loop threaders in with my other tatting needles (yarn gauge) and am thinking strongly of the mill hill and other glass beads. Mill Hill is more even...and I want to show off some more *BLING* this coming Fortnight with jscaplen.


Another familiar name. I used to use Mill Hill beads in embroidery work. Very small seed beads.

I have tried needle tatting but was too busy to stay with it. Need to find my needles and books and try again . . . maybe after Christmas. I see there are larger needles to work with some yarns. I think only the small needles were available when I bought mine - back in the "dark ages." Back when 00 was the largest crochet hook and size 10 or finer thread was used.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Another familiar name. I used to use Mill Hill beads in embroidery work. Very small seed beads.
> 
> I have tried needle tatting but was too busy to stay with it. Need to find my needles and books and try again . . . maybe after Christmas. I see there are larger needles to work with some yarns. I think only the small needles were available when I bought mine - back in the "dark ages." Back when 00 was the largest crochet hook and size 10 or finer thread was used.


Actually 000 is the largest Boye/Wright size in the steels. I can provide a pre-tip right now...only join on your spool side. No knots can pass through the eye of the tatting/doll needle at all! Yes, I've only lightly tried. Why do you think I had to order the 2 different smaller sizes...frustration!!?

Only Lacis has the .4 and .5 mm crochet hooks in the U.S. http://www.createforless.com/buying-guides/crochet,-knitting-and-other-needlework/crochet-hooks.aspx

I have to admit that not ALL brands of crochet hooks are cited in the immediate article above. It is difficult to navigate through the Lacis catalog...but it can be done.

Also, don't try to use beading needles as the eye *WILL* snap off either during threading or when you try to pull the thread through the circle or chain. I didn't damage the new pack ($.88 USD) but I did mess up 1 older needle. Happily I was only trying out different needles...Quilting needles are nice but VERY short --> only for edgings really. Milliner's I'd LIKE to try...but don't want to invest more than I've spent on tatting needles. Just under 15 USD so far this year (not counting the loop threaders by Dritz).

I don't mind trying out various needles to see if they will work...so if you have some Milliner's (and have my mailing address, or not PM me). I can't afford to pay for shipping but I can report on if the needles will work. Embroidery and Quilting basting don't.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen - I know all about the beading needle eye problem. Most of my bead work has been with seed beads for my dance costumes so the skinny needles are necessary. I have to work on getting a yarn friendly (i.e. big hole) bead stash.

Which leads me to my next comment. Jane might fall off her chair laughing but I have decided to do an extra section of the lavender (beaded) charts on my Dancing Bees once I finish the lattice section. I was looking at the finished projects (Ravelry) and I think another bit of lavender will help balance the shawl. I am doing the full square so my border will be quite the time consumer, LOL. I think I have filled my knitting dance card for next year with the current WIP's. I just ordered more beads as my stash does not have enough of my chosen bead.

I am almost done with Clue 3 of Vanessa Ives, yippee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, I guess I must get down to experimenting with your recipe, Julie. I have been craving some bread also.
> 
> Have a great day, all.


It is extremely easy, but the result is always dense, not light- it keeps well, I find.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ronie - I have a closet full of them. I have loaned a couple out but not very often as they usually come back in disrepair and stained. I enjoy making them.
> 
> Norma - I could not tell that your yarn was difficult, the result is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Nothing nicer than fresh baked bread with real butter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sounds yummy. i'm afraid I would be greedy.


I have learned to limit my intake!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful work, Pam.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Some more pictures-raindrops


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some more pictures-raindrops


Wonderful!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Karen - I know all about the beading needle eye problem. Most of my bead work has been with seed beads for my dance costumes so the skinny needles are necessary. I have to work on getting a yarn friendly (i.e. big hole) bead stash.
> 
> Which leads me to my next comment. Jane might fall off her chair laughing but I have decided to do an extra section of the lavender (beaded) charts on my Dancing Bees once I finish the lattice section. I was looking at the finished projects (Ravelry) and I think another bit of lavender will help balance the shawl. I am doing the full square so my border will be quite the time consumer, LOL. I think I have filled my knitting dance card for next year with the current WIP's. I just ordered more beads as my stash does not have enough of my chosen bead.
> 
> I am almost done with Clue 3 of Vanessa Ives, yippee!


You might consider the quilting needle...I couldn't find my old Dritz loop threader and one of my "cross stitch" supply quilting needles was quite nice!....Which leads me to figuring out jscaplen's email request...PM message forthcoming!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Some more pictures-raindrops


I love seeing an entire world encased in a raindrop! Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

What a nice site for supply's Karen! I can't wait to see your collection of bling for the Holiday's. I also found that doll needles as long as they are the style that is straight.. as opposed to the ones where the eye flares a little is the easiest to work with 

Bev those rain pictures are amazing. They are real pieces of art 

Well we were gone all day.. I'm pooped! You would think that whale was Disneyland the way everyone is out there gawking at it.. I hear it really stinks! I'm not sure what they are doing with it but the whole process has a steady audience even with pouring down rain.. I imagine if the tides get high enough then it could be washed out to sea. 

I have 4 more rows to go.. on my LE I didn't get any knitting done today  and I'm too tired to get any done now.. I did the most stupidest thing today. My allergy medicine wasn't picked up at the pharmacist so I got some decongestant at the dollar tree!! opened it and took it.. then read the box. 'Compare to Nyquil' it was nightime formula.. I fought sleep all through the shopping.. we did get some great deals at Macy's though.. The original price for my top and the blanket should of been $100 and we only paid 25.  I love unexpected discounts like that... we knew they were both on sale but still expected to pay closer to 40! and we were able to get the type of blanket I wanted! all we could find in other stores including "The Blanket" store were more like throws and comforters!! So it was a very successful trip


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

About the party for tomorrow:
I might not get the link up until early afternoon.

Also, if anyone has a pattern to share, I would rather that you propose it to me via PM in case it is one that I have scheduled - which would upset my plans. At the end, I will post any others that you have to share. I hope that's okay with everyone.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nothing nicer than fresh baked bread with real butter.


Bread I will make, but butter is too much work with all that churning, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful Bev. Have you entered any photography contests? You could win!

Ronie - I had a good shopping day too  Went to lunch with a girlfriend and got a couple of bargains in our walk of the shops.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some more pictures-raindrops


That camera and you do a lovely job, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Bread I will make, but butter is too much work with all that churning, lol.


Haven't you ever done it with whipped cream in a mixer- it turns to butter in an instant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Haven't you ever done it with whipped cream in a mixer- it turns to butter in an instant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Especially if you've started at Refrigerator temperature...SWEET butter is not what I intended!

Turns out you need egg white and Cream of Tartar...with a little sugar later after foam is started.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I think I would soak and block it again before adding the crochet to it unless you were planning to anyway.


I think you're right. I was looking at it today & figured that the blocked yarn would be stretched out & finer than the added yarn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the lovely comments on my pictures. I appreciate them all. It is developing into a passion, almost as much as knitting.  Thank you for letting me share them with you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... Jane might fall off her chair laughing but I have decided to do an extra section of the lavender (beaded) charts on my Dancing Bees ...


Still on my chair but you might like to check on the size of the FOs. Mine is huge. A square would fit differently, though. You are right, that border will take forever and a day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Some more pictures-raindrops


Beautiful!! Breathtaking!!
The droplets on the leaves in the middle one look just like someone did a beaded edging on it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Still on my chair but you might like to check on the size of the FOs. Mine is huge. A square would fit differently, though. You are right, that border will take forever and a day.


Yep, huge. Mine is around 42 inches across unblocked and I have barely started the lattice section so it is still growing. But I have lots of yarn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Especially if you've started at Refrigerator temperature...SWEET butter is not what I intended!
> 
> Turns out you need egg white and Cream of Tartar...with a little sugar later after foam is started.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for the lovely comments on my pictures. I appreciate them all. It is developing into a passion, almost as much as knitting.  Thank you for letting me share them with you.


Now you know why I downloaded the PDF for my camera. Having the ability to change the "focus" will influence my skills with the digital Canon Powershot. I don't have a problem with my 35mm Minolta SLR.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Some more pictures-raindrops


These are so pretty. Love how the water beads up.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Norma...very many thanks for the enlightening tour of somewhere so close but mostly unexplored and all the lovely pictures.
Pam...look forward to seeing your scarf .
Ronie...when in America I took a brief look at some clothes and found most things were not as good value as we can get here but glad you found a good deal. Perhaps Sue has a view .
Julie...is it possible for on line food shopping where you live?
DFL ...hope you continue to enjoy your holiday.
Mel...Wonder why anyone would return dirty or damaged items .The least action would be to have the item cleaned .Sure they don't apprciate the effort going into the making of the costumes .
I have quite a stash of Mill Hill beads .What a shame they are too small for the knitting projects .I am gathering a selection now but never seem to have the right one .Isn't that always the case ?
Bev ...pretty effects of the rain in nature .
Wonder how Tanya went on .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Lovely,Norma. :thumbup:


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> It is a very beautiful area but it can be a bleak beauty, especially in the winter. Great links, thank you, Norma.


Most definately. People often asked why I didn't live in Buxton. In a word, snow!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, I forgot to mention how much I enjoyed your last links and pictures. Thank you so much for sharing some of your country with us. It has been a wonderful peek into your life there.


It has been a pleasure. It is such a varied area within a short distance. We have travelled only about 30 miles.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your photos are fabulous. I just love looking at raindrops.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I am glad you enjoyed the tour. I can recommend a day trip :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Norma...very many thanks for the enlightening tour of somewhere so close but mostly unexplored and all the lovely pictures.
> Pam...look forward to seeing your scarf .
> Ronie...when in America I took a brief look at some clothes and found most things were not as good value as we can get here but glad you found a good deal. Perhaps Sue has a view .
> Julie...is it possible for on line food shopping where you live?
> ...


I just don't have enough in the food budget to warrant online- delivery costs are around $15 - $20- and that would often be nearly half of what I have to spend, on a good week about 1/4 to 1/3 of my total. I have tried it when I've been more affluent- back when Fale was with me- the Supermarket that offers that service is a good 10 k away, hence the cost of delivery. Hopefully things will ease a little when the changes I have made to my telephone plans come in, in about 4 days time. I had a real wind fall this morning- when I went up to the road to wait for my ride to Church, I found a $20 note. I plan on spending it at the new Bulk Bin shop over in Takanini- my friend Eva is going to take me, when we go for my doctor's appointment tomorrow.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some more pictures-raindrops


Lovely photos, especially that first one.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Most definately. People often asked why I didn't live in Buxton. In a word, snow!


I've enjoyed your party, Norma and it has made me decide to arrange a day out in Bakewell, preferably on a Monday market day early in December; with luck the Salvation Army brass band will be playing Christmas carols.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, Julie. Talk about pennies from heaven :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, enjoy your day out!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow, Julie. Talk about pennies from heaven :thumbup:


It really felt like it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Quickly touching base.

Pam--great scarf and shawl. love them

Norma--happy for your review of the sea cell yarn. Have 1 skein and was wondering how it was to work with. Was the difficulty because it was too slick? or did it split? or what?

So enjoyed your tour these past 2 weeks. The car trip down the mountain was great. Reminds me of driving the mountains around her and watching the mountain rise up around you as you descend--such a dramatic feeling. Your views though are so unique to your region.

Bev--more beautiful photos. There is something so special about capturing dew/rain drops on camera.

Jane--how did the scarf fare from Tango's venture with it? I assume you have salvaged it.

Tricia--Good place to find low carb/glycemic recipes is with Paleo receipts. Here is a pumping bread recipe that came in this a.m.

http://blog.paleohacks.com/paleo-pumpkin-bread-recipe/

Lots of good info an recipes online these days. Probably some in the libraries, too.

Anyone download the Wheat & Chaff brioche pattern yesterday? Would you be willing to share it with me? I missed the freeby.

Ann--thanx for asking about yesterday and everyone else for their support.
The Fair was disastrous yesterday for me. Lots of people and buying but not at my booth. Besides dealing with my depression over it, trying to figure out the why's of it all. Saw a couple of other booths with some pricing in my range. Most of things tho were much cheaper, at least right around my booth. Even the table with al this amber jewelry was very cheap--less than $25. Real cheap, glitzy things, too. Saw some better quality things in the main gym but not enough time to talk with vendors and check out their wares and prices compared to sales. Saw one booth with some lace shawls selling at $100 and a simple, bulky yarn hat at $60. The vendor said it wasn't her knitting but a few pieces sold. Am thinking to go in early today and move the booth tables around and remove the wigs from the heads. Not one person looked at the hats not the heads. It was like window dressing that no one pays any attention. Some people loved the mink and cashmere scarves but wouldn't buy altho they were very complimentary. One woman said lace caught in her drop earrings and pulled the lace so she didn't want to buy.
One 10 yr old loved a hat but her grandmother had such a stoney look on her face and practically pulled the kid away. The grandfather could have succumbed.

What was good was the organization of the Fair. They had students there to help load and unload vehicles. They were very good. The wi-fi worked and office people helped get it set up (of course I needed help: it was technology!).

What was nice is my DIL came with my GD and brought me a new school pic taken recently. It really made my day. My GD went around playing with the wigs and then rubbing her face on all the scarves laid out on the table. She went from one scarf to the next with a sublime look on her face over the softness of them. Wish I had gotten a pic of her doing it. Then 2 other women came to the Fair to see me/my work. One of them has been downright hostile to me for several years so was very surprised she came which was a good thing. Another woman came with one of her daughters and grandchildren. She has a daughter that knits but very rudimentary type work. This woman said she would decide what she wanted me to make her and tell me at our meeting on Monday. We shall see. So it was nice to have a bit of a support network.

Will post pics tonite or tomorrow when I am calmer and have a bit more time.
Am trying to take everyone's well wishes with me today as I am having a very hard time getting it together to even go back.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://blog.paleohacks.com/divine-sweet-potato-recipes/

Here are 7 Paleo Sweet Potato recipes (not all vegetarian). Include 1 muffin recipe and some interesting dishes that look pretty easy.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Karen, looking foward to seeing more of your tatted ornaments. 

Wow Bev, those photos are professional. You really should print them and get them framed and have a show somewhere. Thanks so much for sharing this beauty of nature that you see, with us. 

Melanie, your DB shawl sounds like it is going to be a magnificent work! You do take on challenges. Nice progress on your Vaness Ives too. 

Ronie, glad you got some good deals on your shopping trip. Sure hope that whale gets back out to sea. Nice progress on your LE. You are almost at the finish line now!

Julie, what luck to find a 20 on the street! Someone's watching over you  

Jane, your plan sounds fine. Looking foward to making snowflakes! 

Tanya, that is so disappointing. I sure hope today is a better day for you. It is great the you got to spend time with your gd though and had some cheer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Karen, looking foward to seeing more of your tatted ornaments.
> 
> Wow Bev, those photos are professional. You really should print them and get them framed and have a show somewhere. Thanks so much for sharing this beauty of nature that you see, with us.
> 
> ...


Means I can get a few more groceries! I vaguely wondered about handing it to the police- but there was absolutely nothing it could be identified by! Manna from Heaven!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, so sorry about yesterday. And after all your hard work in preparation. How disappointing for you! I understand your struggle this morning. Hopefully today will go better. 

Those sweet potato recipes look great!! We love sweet potatoes.

Julie, that is so great that you found that note. God provides.  

Thanks again for all the lovely comments on the pictures. Karen, isn't it fun to play with the camera and find new and different ways to take pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, so sorry about yesterday. And after all your hard work in preparation. How disappointing for you! I understand your struggle this morning. Hopefully today will go better.
> 
> Those sweet potato recipes look great!! We love sweet potatoes.
> 
> ...


I do believe that to be true!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Caryn, thank you. I really wouldn't know how to start. But what a lovely thought. And all, Pam, Elizabeth, Ronie, Julie, Jane, Tricia, Ann, Norma, Karen and Tanya. Thank you all again. You have made my day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Karen - I know all about the beading needle eye problem. Most of my bead work has been with seed beads for my dance costumes so the skinny needles are necessary. I have to work on getting a yarn friendly (i.e. big hole) bead stash.
> 
> Which leads me to my next comment. Jane might fall off her chair laughing but I have decided to do an extra section of the lavender (beaded) charts on my Dancing Bees once I finish the lattice section. I was looking at the finished projects (Ravelry) and I think another bit of lavender will help balance the shawl. I am doing the full square so my border will be quite the time consumer, LOL. I think I have filled my knitting dance card for next year with the current WIP's. I just ordered more beads as my stash does not have enough of my chosen bead.
> 
> I am almost done with Clue 3 of Vanessa Ives, yippee!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck in your Dancing Bees. You are very brave considering enlarging it even more. I am doing the triangle version, but aside from one repeat Imdid on the border after I came back in Seotember, it has been languishing, as it keeps being relegated lower and lower on my list of WIPs. One day, hopefully Imwill pick it up again.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Which leads me to my next comment. Jane might fall off her chair laughing but I have decided to do an extra section of the lavender (beaded) charts on my Dancing Bees once I finish the lattice section. I was looking at the finished projects (Ravelry) and I think another bit of lavender will help balance the shawl. I am doing the full square so my border will be quite the time consumer, LOL. I think I have filled my knitting dance card for next year with the current WIP's. I just ordered more beads as my stash does not have enough of my chosen bead.
> 
> I am almost done with Clue 3 of Vanessa Ives, yippee!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Bev. isn't it fun just trying to get the right shot?

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Some more pictures-raindrops


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, enjoy your day out!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue!  Yes, it is.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Quickly touching base.
> 
> Pam--great scarf and shawl. love them
> 
> ...


Oh, Tanya. So sorry your work didn't sell - what do people want? Your work is gorgeous. Don't give up - see it through, you never know what will happen. So glad people turned up to support you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Means I can get a few more groceries! I vaguely wondered about handing it to the police- but there was absolutely nothing it could be identified by! Manna from Heaven!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh Tanya so sorry Sat was a depressing day for you .Have you ever tried selling on KP ? I have seen a few things which have sold .Hope today will be better 
Linda ...I presume you know there is a bead shop in Belper .Might be useful if you are going to Derbyshire .Hope life is getting better for you.
Norma ...When my first husband was alive we went into Derbyshire a few times and both sons went to study in Sheffield so we mainly drove through .
Julie ...very fortuitous trip through the gate ! Extremely pleased for you but know it will soon be spent . 
Cold here to-day and as I couldn't get to sleep last night I am now ready for a nod so will get warm and off I shall go !


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to admit that I nearly always buy some clothes whilst in England. The prices have gone up a lot in the time I have been over here, But I always go to Marks and Spencer's to look at their classic "woollies", although they are not wool necessarily. I have a drawerful that I have collected over the years. I love the range of colours that are offered. On my last visit I actually got a lovely simple winter dress at Tesco's. I am surprised to find that a supermarket that sells clothes too. I believe that is now owned by Walmart, but, if so, the quality is definitely better than than at Walmart here. I am sure we will look at clothes when we go over in a couple of weeks, but it will just be a "look, don't buy visit" as we are heading on farther afield, and want to leave room for purchases at the Christmas markets.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, so sorry yesterday was a disappointing day for you. Hope that today will be better. I know it must be hard after the time and effort you have given to it.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, thanks so much for a very interesting fortnight of discovering Derbyshire and the Peak District.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, it am so sorry you had such a disappointing day. The sea cell was very slick so I had to be very careful to tension evenly. It is beautifully soft and looks glorious.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Would all y'all believe (other than jscaplen) that I'm a self-taught needle-tatter? I'm going to have the most amazing collection this Christmas of tatted ornaments...even without the teensy thread gauge tatting needles. I now have the spare Dritz loop threaders in with my other tatting needles (yarn gauge) and am thinking strongly of the mill hill and other glass beads. Mill Hill is more even...and I want to show off some more *BLING* this coming Fortnight with jscaplen.


I would believe it. Way to go, Karen!!! I am looking forward to seeing your "bling".


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, you're very welcome.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your Dancing Bees is going to be amazing when you are done, Melanie!!!

Bev, those raindrops/photos are incredible!!! No wonder you are having a hard time picking out the best. 

I LOVE fresh bread and butter!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on a successful shopping trip, Ronie, even if groggy. 

Manna from Heaven for sure, Julie!!! 

I hope today goes better for you, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Norma, for a wonderful two weeks. It is so fun to see where people live. Thank you for sharing!!! 

Jane, your plan for the snowflakes sounds just right. I look forward to seeing your projects.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I am sorry!!! My heart sinks when thinking of all the work put into this craft fair and then to have such poor sales... I do hope today is better.. I would love to see you put your items online! I am sure they would do better.. and if not online then maybe in a bigger market!

We have second hand stores here who have such high prices that very few go into them.. they just don't realize that in our area we most all are seasonal workers.. They could get the prices they want and deserve in a larger more affluent area.. it might be the same for you.. not saying your prices are too high...it could just be what they want and how much they have to spend.. In a larger venue it might be easier to sell.. I do wish you all the best  and you need to know it has nothing to do with your quality of work or the pieces that you have.. it has to do with a fickled economy. Just think of how much you won't have to do next year if you have a nice inventory this year... not very encouraging I know..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations on a successful shopping trip, Ronie, even if groggy.
> 
> Manna from Heaven for sure, Julie!!!
> 
> I hope today goes better for you, Tanya.


I bet someone somewhere is feeling a bit fed up about losing it though!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is fine with me... I was hoping I would not get tempted with some items to cast on before I finished these last few rows of my LE.. I have my scarf to steam and take off the mats too... so this afternoon sounds perfect!! 

WOW Julie that is really great! We were very broke one day and decided to take the dogs for a walk.. there was a bag on the ground so we picked it up and there was a sweatshirt and 20 dollars in it!! lets just say we had a better dinner than intended


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is fine with me... I was hoping I would not get tempted with some items to cast on before I finished these last few rows of my LE.. I have my scarf to steam and take off the mats too... so this afternoon sounds perfect!!
> 
> WOW Julie that is really great! We were very broke one day and decided to take the dogs for a walk.. there was a bag on the ground so we picked it up and there was a sweatshirt and 20 dollars in it!! lets just say we had a better dinner than intended


$20 can make a real difference!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am pleased to host, Toni. I am glad you enjoyed it :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well here I am, 11:30 in the morning. Sitting here at the fair watching the very few people wander around, looking and not buying. Took a quick run around the building this morning before the fair opened to see what others were selling and how they did yesterday. One woman said she did very well and on pushing a bit got her to tell me she sold $250.00 on Saturday. She did some kind of painting work. Another woman who did knit said she sold 3 pieces and one of her written patterns. Her prices are like mine. She felt okay making about $200 for the day. So the standard of success is pretty low it seems Of course that was only 3 people out of 100+ vendors. This is a very large fair but the public attending, generally, does not have sophisticate tastes and many do not have a lot of income. I got here early today and decided to redo my booth in hopes that it would encourage buyers. Removed the Snowdrop and the Mink scarf and featured one of the Cinnamon Grace shawls and an acrylic crochet scarf. Removed the yarn swift and put out a few baby things. I think it is a better arrangement but still no buyers. Lots of interest especially in the market bags. So decided to play with you to keep from going nuts. Also, seem to have lost my camera between the truck and the booth so cannot photo the new booth layout or take photos of other booths to which I am paying attention. Am hoping the camera turns up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I do hope things pick up for you AND you find your camera.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Where is the new Lace Party, please. I know it has started, but cannot find it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I went to Group activities,looked down the list and found it but sorry can't do a link .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Where is the new Lace Party, please. I know it has started, but cannot find it.


Sorry - took me a while to get things set up - still tweaking...
Here is the new Lace Party: Snowflake Time
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-370959-1.html#8204075

If anyone spots something that needs to be fixed, please let me know.

Also, please PM me if you want to add a pattern in case it is in my schedule. I have each day planned with specific designs & if someone posts it before I have then I will have to find & prepare a replacement. I will make sure all patterns are added at the end. There are a lot that I won't be able to post samples for.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh please ignore my PM Jane .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Found it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... when I went up to the road to wait for my ride to Church, I found a $20 note. ...


What fun - your reward for going to church. ;-)
I hope you find an extra special bargain to make your windfall go even further!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What fun - your reward for going to church. ;-)
> I hope you find an extra special bargain to make your windfall go even further!


I am going to be very careful, how I spend it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--how did the scarf fare from Tango's venture with it? I assume you have salvaged it....


I should have gone back to scratch with the blocking & soaked it again but I had a lot of stuff going on & tried to save time by just spraying it & restretching. It isn't to my liking so I will have to do something about it later on when I have time & space.

I hope that today goes better for you. When I go to a large fair, I often make the rounds of everything before I make any purchases. Then I go back to the things that I liked best.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Wow Bev, those photos are professional. You really should print them and get them framed and have a show somewhere....


They definitely warrant being mounted, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so much, Toni.  And thank you, Jane 

Oh, no, Tanya. So sorry you lost your camera. I do hope that you find it AND that you have some sales today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Many thanks to Norma for a wonderful tour of Derbyshire- the Guernsey progresses well!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is fine with me... I was hoping I would not get tempted with some items to cast on before I finished these last few rows of my LE...


Most of the snowflakes are pretty quick to do & are a nice break from other things that require more concentration.
Even one a day at the end of two weeks will give you 14 snowflakes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I do hope things pick up for you AND you find your camera.


Same from me, Tanya


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for your interesting & informative tour, Norma 
:thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, Norma, for the lovely tour of your country. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Many thanks to Norma for a wonderful tour of Derbyshire- the Guernsey progresses well!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

You all are very welcome. It is my way of saying thank you for all the fun and friendship I find here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--you did a great job of touring us around your region. Some really beautiful countryside and history.

Bev--Your photos do deserve more professional treatment and presentation. They are quite 

One hour and 15 minutes to go before breaking down today. Happy to report I made 3 sales: a custom ordered pair of baby mitten, a pair of acrylic mitts and an acrylic crochet scarf, both older pieces that I made. Hope I have photos of them in the file. Am really hoping my memory is ad and the camera got left at home, maybe with my box of tea. It is making me nuts. Several people have promoted other craft fairs around here, mainly in the churches and schools. But there are other secular venues, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, it's so true that there is always the other side to the story. So I guess we have to think when we are the ones who lose something that hopefully we are helping another. Glad to hear your Guernsey is progressing. 

Tanya, sure hope things have picked up for you and that you locate your camera. 

Thanks again from me too Norma. I thoroughly enjoyed these travels around your home for the past 2 weeks, plus I got some things completed and made progress on others.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, it's so true that there is always the other side to the story. So I guess we have to think when we are the ones who lose something that hopefully we are helping another. Glad to hear your Guernsey is progressing.
> 
> Tanya, sure hope things have picked up for you and that you locate your camera.
> 
> Thanks again from me too Norma. I thoroughly enjoyed these travels around your home for the past 2 weeks, plus I got some things completed and made progress on others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, it's so true that there is always the other side to the story. So I guess we have to think when we are the ones who lose something that hopefully we are helping another. Glad to hear your Guernsey is progressing.
> 
> Tanya, sure hope things have picked up for you and that you locate your camera.
> 
> Thanks again from me too Norma. I thoroughly enjoyed these travels around your home for the past 2 weeks, plus I got some things completed and made progress on others.


It is indeed true one man's sorrow is another man's joy.
It won't be that long and I will be taking another photo of the Guernsey- around about the transition to the yokes.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

up to pg 55 - only 27 to go 

Jane - I see you had a great trip to visit Michael. It is wonderful to hear that he is doing well. 

Julie - good progress on the green Gansey. 

Sue - your Vanessa Ives will be wonderful after blocking (it's pretty good now but we all know the before and after blocking effect).

Karen - cute owl mitts


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> up to pg 55 - only 27 to go
> 
> Jane - I see you had a great trip to visit Michael. It is wonderful to hear that he is doing well.
> 
> ...


I just completed the easiest row(round) so fast I could hardly believe- 9 1/2 rounds and I will be onto the second graph!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie - hope you find some stuff on sale for your found $20 

Tanya - sorry that Saturday did not go well for sales but see that visitors did bring you cheer. Sunday seems to be going better. Question: do you knit while tending your booth? You know, to make it 'obvious' that you made your wares? It's a craft fair so that should be the norm, but I have purchased items at a craft fair only to get home and find a 'made in China' sticker. Very disappointed that I was tricked, the items were fine and the price was good, but I thought I was helping a local crafter. Oh well. She made a profit anyways.

I have started the final clue of Vanessa Ives and plan to take this one with me to work as my lunch break project. I am up to game 6 of the scoreboard cowl. Came 8 is being played today. The cowl is all knit in the round so it makes a good TV watching project.

See y'all in the next LP


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just completed the easiest row(round) so fast I could hardly believe- 9 1/2 rounds and I will be onto the second graph!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, you are flying now!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie - hope you find some stuff on sale for your found $20
> 
> Tanya - sorry that Saturday did not go well for sales but see that visitors did bring you cheer. Sunday seems to be going better. Question: do you knit while tending your booth? You know, to make it 'obvious' that you made your wares? It's a craft fair so that should be the norm, but I have purchased items at a craft fair only to get home and find a 'made in China' sticker. Very disappointed that I was tricked, the items were fine and the price was good, but I thought I was helping a local crafter. Oh well. She made a profit anyways.
> 
> ...


I'll find out what I can do with it later today!
It is a bit insidious this made in China stuff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, you are flying now!!


Yea! fellow Gansey knitter!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, I hope things pickup for you this afternoon - and you find your camera!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've enjoyed your party, Norma.


Me, too, Norma! It's been a wonderful tour!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, so sorry about yesterday. And after all your hard work in preparation. How disappointing for you! I understand your struggle this morning. Hopefully today will go better.


Me, too, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Good luck in your Dancing Bees. You are very brave considering enlarging it even more. I am doing the triangle version, but aside from one repeat Imdid on the border after I came back in Seotember, it has been languishing, as it keeps being relegated lower and lower on my list of WIPs. One day, hopefully Imwill pick it up again.
> 
> Sue


Mine has been languishing as well, Sue. I've manage to do about a third of the border, but have set it aside for these other WIPs. Will get back to it soon, though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!!!! It's Done!! I just cast off on my LE!! whew! I will block it either tomorrow or maybe even today. It seems much later than it really is! 

Tanya I am glad that you made a few sales today. It may be worth it to go to all the fairs and markets you can to at least get your yarn money back 

Thank you Norma for a great 2 weeks.. I have completly enjoyed the tour of your home land.. I love the pictures and articles.. I would be so nice to visit and really get a feel for the country


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oh Tanya so sorry Sat was a depressing day for you .Have you ever tried selling on KP ? I have seen a few things which have sold .Hope today will be better
> Linda ...I presume you know there is a bead shop in Belper .Might be useful if you are going to Derbyshire .Hope life is getting better for you.
> Norma ...When my first husband was alive we went into Derbyshire a few times and both sons went to study in Sheffield so we mainly drove through .
> Julie ...very fortuitous trip through the gate ! Extremely pleased for you but know it will soon be spent .
> Cold here to-day and as I couldn't get to sleep last night I am now ready for a nod so will get warm and off I shall go !


Thanks for the info, Ann. I think I will be more settled after my brother's funeral on Wednesday.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I do hope things pick up for you AND you find your camera.


Me too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--making the sales was good, however, it is very costly doing these fairs if you don't sell. I sold $95 but it cost me, conservatively, $150. Every fair has a booth fee, some more than others. I was asked to participate in a small 20 vendor church venue this month by the woman who bought 2 items. However, the booth cost is a low $40 but the traffic will be small and I doubt the spending will be any different. Further, she wanted someone like me there because my work was truly handmade and about 1/2 the vendors are pyramid project sales people. Not a great venue. Another one coming up in in my immediate area but I know these people--they don't spend money.

One woman who has a partner in these ventures asked if I wanted to participate in a Beltane Fair in May. It is on the county fair grounds which is quite large. However, I don't have a lot of summery things to sell and my experience is that community is not financially well endowed. Items sold are small and very inexpensive so I would, again, be out of character for that venue. I will stay open to explore things but so far have not found any venue that worked for me. Even the two juried fairs I worked where all products were high quality things craft did not sell and everyone went home feeling dissatisfied. I am finding just how rough this business can be.

I think I am learning that to sell my kind of work, a venue will cost me more money and it needs to be one that attracts people with higher incomes who are willing to spend. Good luck, right?! I also spent some time looking at booth set ups and learned a few things here, too. First, location at a fair is important. The lighting needs to be good and who your neighbors are is also important. I was surrounded by people selling things that made my work look out of place. One woman with very similarly priced knitted items was directly opposite an entry and in a highly lit lobby. She was content with her sales which I assume, brought her about $2-300/day. She also had better props for hanging hats and scarves--something else very important in selling. But it is more investment which is hard when finances are in the pits to begin with. However, I did like the booth much more today after I moved the tables around and changed the items shown and how they are being shown.

Thanks for your thought, though. I do appreciate you for making them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!!! It's Done!! I just cast off on my LE!! whew! I will block it either tomorrow or maybe even today. It seems much later than it really is!
> 
> Tanya I am glad that you made a few sales today. It may be worth it to go to all the fairs and markets you can to at least get your yarn money back
> 
> Thank you Norma for a great 2 weeks.. I have completly enjoyed the tour of your home land.. I love the pictures and articles.. I would be so nice to visit and really get a feel for the country


Yay! Looking forward to seeing your LE,


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Still thinking of you, Linda, and your family. Hugs.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!!! It's Done!! I just cast off on my LE!! whew! I will block it either tomorrow or maybe even today. It seems much later than it really is!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see your LE, Ronie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks for the info, Ann. I think I will be more settled after my brother's funeral on Wednesday.


Hopefully the ritual will help.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yay! Looking forward to seeing your LE,


Me, too, Ronie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, you and yours are still in my prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am so sorry all that work didn't pay off. It seems so unfair.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am so sorry all that work didn't pay off. It seems so unfair.


It does feel very unfair. However, I am also the kind of person who always feels I didn't do enough, or didn't do things right, or missed the mark somehow. One woman vendor told me I needed to do cheaper items. Another said I needed to have lead loss items. I did notice that people felt more comfortable 'rummaging' in a little round basket where I put a bunch of mitts. Then they would also look at the ones laid out on the table. They also seemed more comfortable going thru the clothes rack that had some scarfs hung up but they were very timid even touching the ones that were hanging on the table. The scarf that finally sold was put not the dress form I have but the girl was very timid about touching it. People also would actually touch and move the market bags on the coat hanger pole. I don't know, but I grew up with people that went shopping and touched everything. If cautious we would ask to see the item and expect the sales people to take it down for us to handle. It seems that items lying on a table make people resistant to pick them up or try them on even when offered the option.

People also felt more comfortable picking up the few baby things I laid out on Sunday. Why baby things and not an adult hat?????????? Does that make any sense.

I saw the woman who knit and did some sales had several hanging trees for scarves and hats. She reported selling several beanie hats. Maybe I need to 'go shopping' in smaller select stores and ask sales people what gets people to buy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, it seems you have gotten some insights, Tanya. While I was reading what you said about people picking things up, I was reminded of the Blueberry Festival that we go to each fall. Most of the booths there with clothing are set up around the edges, with minimal tables, so that people are drawn into the space. Yes, it seem easier to touch things that are hanging, then lying on the table-I don't know why? Maybe not wanting to mess up the display? But I remember walking into those booths with things hanging on the edges, touching things as I go. Maybe picking things up will zero in an over zealous sales person on you?? Don't know. Shopping research seems reasonable.

Did you find your camera?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Still thinking of you, Linda, and your family. Hugs.


Thank you, Norma. Much appreciated.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully the ritual will help.


I hope so too. thank you, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Norma. Much appreciated.


I've done it again, haven't I - confused you, Bev with Norma. So sorry, my mind wasn't focused. But thank you both whole heartedly for your support.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I've done it again, haven't I - confused you, Bev with Norma. So sorry, my mind wasn't focused. But thank you both whole heartedly for your support.


  :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

No problems, Linda.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, it seems you have gotten some insights, Tanya. While I was reading what you said about people picking things up, I was reminded of the Blueberry Festival that we go to each fall. Most of the booths there with clothing are set up around the edges, with minimal tables, so that people are drawn into the space. Yes, it seem easier to touch things that are hanging, then lying on the table-I don't know why? Maybe not wanting to mess up the display? But I remember walking into those booths with things hanging on the edges, touching things as I go. Maybe picking things up will zero in an over zealous sales person on you?? Don't know. Shopping research seems reasonable.
> 
> Did you find your camera?


Thank you Bev. I need a good book or mentor on selling me thinks. I am not good at marketing myself. Just called one church and one school about their craft fairs coming up. They are all small--about 25 vendors. One was candid and told me exactly who the knitters were that participated in past years. One of them sells scarves at $8 and beanies at $5. She must be one of those people who knits only basic K/P with the cheapest yarns. One woman, she said, did blankets at $150 @ and is a return vendor. But for the most part items sold are inexpensive things even if they are good quality--little things like custom paper or Xmas decorations at under $15. I don't think that would be a good venue for me.

I also think I do need to sell only lower priced items and keep the cashmere and mink off the tables. Even the Alpaca shawls are too high end for these little fairs. I need to get into Woodstock where people have more money and do spend it on artful things.

And I finally found the camera this morning after looking in the truck 6 times. I remembered taking the camera in the fair on Saturday but forgot I took it home for the evening and forgot that I tossed it onto the seat in the morning where it got tucked into the back of the seat. Grrrrrrrr! such frustration but glad it got found.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I am glad you found your camera!! I agree with the lead in pieces.. something that only costs a dollar or two would get them buying and might consider a higher price item.. My boss is all about marketing and she shows us what works.. she has been at this for over 20 years though.. and most likely learned from a very talented person as well.. She will put items out front that she can sell for half price and we also pull out a cart that is $5.00 or less.. that brings people in.. then she has another sale rack and a tiny little room that is called the clearance corner.. between those 4 spots she has people going from one end to the other and lots of merchandise in between... Then she has amazing sales.. It might be worth putting a few items on sale.. even if you just priced it higher then cut the price by 70% to make it look like you drastically reduced them! Just trying to help... I know this is a tough business.. maybe look online for practical strategy's to sell hand made items.. 

My sister has a few shops around where she lives that carry's her items and they do ok.. she also made a website that she sells from. In our shop my boss carry's as many 'Made in Oregon' items that she can.. You might want to push the 'Made in New York' label on your things.. people are really not interested in $30 hat made in China but would probably love one made locally... I wish you the best with this.. and am so sorry that the growing pains are so painful


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I am glad you found your camera!! I agree with the lead in pieces.. something that only costs a dollar or two would get them buying and might consider a higher price item.. My boss is all about marketing and she shows us what works.. she has been at this for over 20 years though.. and most likely learned from a very talented person as well.. She will put items out front that she can sell for half price and we also pull out a cart that is $5.00 or less.. that brings people in.. then she has another sale rack and a tiny little room that is called the clearance corner.. between those 4 spots she has people going from one end to the other and lots of merchandise in between... Then she has amazing sales.. It might be worth putting a few items on sale.. even if you just priced it higher then cut the price by 70% to make it look like you drastically reduced them! Just trying to help... I know this is a tough business.. maybe look online for practical strategy's to sell hand made items..
> 
> My sister has a few shops around where she lives that carry's her items and they do ok.. she also made a website that she sells from. In our shop my boss carry's as many 'Made in Oregon' items that she can.. You might want to push the 'Made in New York' label on your things.. people are really not interested in $30 hat made in China but would probably love one made locally... I wish you the best with this.. and am so sorry that the growing pains are so painful


Very good information Ronie. This year was very hard for me for a lot of reasons. I didn't get focused on craft fair knitting till late summer and then did mainly hats and scarves, then mitts. Someone told me not make sale prices at these events which is the opposite of what you are saying. But I think you are more correct. There is definitely a mentality that thinks they are getting a great bargain when they see a price slashed.

And even separately items seems to draw people so the mitts in a basket drew most people. There seemed to be a feeling that there was something special about them being in this straw basket. And people do like natural fiber containers. The rolling hanging rack also drew people, but not a single buyer, but maybe is there was a sign for these being sale items it would help. Of course if people only want the $1 items, they won't want me. If I start after Jan, then there will be time to make a line of cheaper items like dish cloths. Also, thinking of jewelry because people will spend money on that. Earrings which can be crocheted very fast can sell for $25 easily--that seems to be an acceptable price for such an item. Need to go back in history and wrap my mind around doing a line of them. I certainly now have enough hats and mitts in stock unless I can sell them on Etsy.

thanks again


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very good information Ronie. This year was very hard for me for a lot of reasons. I didn't get focused on craft fair knitting till late summer and then did mainly hats and scarves, then mitts. Someone told me not make sale prices at these events which is the opposite of what you are saying. But I think you are more correct. There is definitely a mentality that thinks they are getting a great bargain when they see a price slashed.
> 
> And even separately items seems to draw people so the mitts in a basket drew most people. There seemed to be a feeling that there was something special about them being in this straw basket. And people do like natural fiber containers. The rolling hanging rack also drew people, but not a single buyer, but maybe is there was a sign for these being sale items it would help. Of course if people only want the $1 items, they won't want me. If I start after Jan, then there will be time to make a line of cheaper items like dish cloths. Also, thinking of jewelry because people will spend money on that. Earrings which can be crocheted very fast can sell for $25 easily--that seems to be an acceptable price for such an item. Need to go back in history and wrap my mind around doing a line of them. I certainly now have enough hats and mitts in stock unless I can sell them on Etsy.
> 
> thanks again


That is a great way to look at it!! look through pinterest too and see what people like! who knows there might even be a 'Craft Fair' board LOL It is true you have lots of beautiful hats and scarfs.. I'm not sure what the deal is with the basket but I think they feel it is a 'bargain' basket LOL anything to get them feeling your items!! once they know they are not cheap acrylic but a fiber that feels great.. (some cheap acrylic feels amazing some not so much )


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sounds like there are several positives that resulted from your weekend, Tanya. I am glad.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Grrrrrrrr! such frustration but glad it got found.


Glad that you found your camera, Tanya but very sorry about the difficulty finding the right venue.
If you opt to go for selling only the lower priced items, I think that it would be a shame not to display *some]* of your nice higher end pieces. They might attract attention & draw customers. If someone showed interest in them, you could have pics of other projects to show on your tablet (or whatever you have been using to chat here) & perhaps make a sale that way - without having to pack it all up & lug it around.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad that you found your camera, Tanya but very sorry about the difficulty finding the right venue.
> If you opt to go for selling only the lower priced items, I think that it would be a shame not to display *some]* of your nice higher end pieces. They might attract attention & draw customers. If someone showed interest in them, you could have pics of other projects to show on your tablet (or whatever you have been using to chat here) & perhaps make a sale that way - without having to pack it all up & lug it around.


Believe it or not, displaying the Cashmere and Mink actually scared people away from the table. People thought them beautiful but immediately left the table. It scared them. I think they felt they could not afford anything. I removed both of them for Sunday and featured a red acrylic scarf and the blue Cinnamon Grace alpaca. The red scarf is the one that sold to a teen age girl. Her mother bought what I would consider a lower end acrylic set of mitts. Very soft but not a luxury fiber. She liked a wool set but it was a bit snug on her hands and I couldn't guarantee finding that yarn again. Fit was more important for her than her personal aesthetic.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is a great way to look at it!! look through pinterest too and see what people like! who knows there might even be a 'Craft Fair' board LOL It is true you have lots of beautiful hats and scarfs.. I'm not sure what the deal is with the basket but I think they feel it is a 'bargain' basket LOL anything to get them feeling your items!! once they know they are not cheap acrylic but a fiber that feels great.. (some cheap acrylic feels amazing some not so much )


That is exactly how I feel about the basket plus that baskets are 3 dimensional and are open and seem to draw people in to see what is there. As for acrylics, I really try to work with those that feel very soft and people seem to like them a lot because of that. And that is what sold.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> That is exactly how I feel about the basket plus that baskets are 3 dimensional and are open and seem to draw people in to see what is there. As for acrylics, I really try to work with those that feel very soft and people seem to like them a lot because of that. And that is what sold.


Tanya, I am sorry that you didn't do better at the fair. But glad you found your camera. And you are right, people will probably have no problem spending money on crocheted jewelry. I always seem to gravitate to a jewelry display before anything else, even if I'm not buying. There are jewelry patterns on Ravelry I know.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I am sorry that you didn't do better at the fair. But glad you found your camera. And you are right, people will probably have no problem spending money on crocheted jewelry. I always seem to gravitate to a jewelry display before anything else, even if I'm not buying. There are jewelry patterns on Ravelry I know.


I have been sitting here all day trying to assess the experience this weekend. It is too late for me to get my focus on jewelry but I do have some patterns and, yes, so does revelry. I would need to get some nice semi-precious stone beads and more jewelry findings so too much for this month. But maybe for the Spring. Someone asked me if I would be interested in their Beltane festival in May. Now jewelry would be good at that kind of a venue. Maybe I need to completely shift gear.

Thanks


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I have been sitting here all day trying to assess the experience this weekend. It is too late for me to get my focus on jewelry but I do have some patterns and, yes, so does revelry. I would need to get some nice semi-precious stone beads and more jewelry findings so too much for this month. But maybe for the Spring. Someone asked me if I would be interested in their Beltane festival in May. Now jewelry would be good at that kind of a venue. Maybe I need to completely shift gear.
> 
> Thanks


It sure sounds like something to seriously think about.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sure sounds like something to seriously think about.


I was discouraged by someone from doing jewelry a while back because there was too much of it. But it can be a great money maker as items can be done in so little time that you can actually keep prices low and make a profit--what a unique idea!!!!

Have really been thinking about things to make that would look a cut above the rest and still be small and quick to do. I can only come up with earrings or cowls in gossamer type yarn on super large needles. I have seen some vests made with high end yarns but also on super large needles in an very open simple lacey stitch. Maybe like a ****** lace used in my market bags.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I was discouraged by someone from doing jewelry a while back because there was too much of it. But it can be a great money maker as items can be done in so little time that you can actually keep prices low and make a profit--what a unique idea!!!!
> 
> Have really been thinking about things to make that would look a cut above the rest and still be small and quick to do. I can only come up with earrings or cowls in gossamer type yarn on super large needles. I have seen some vests made with high end yarns but also on super large needles in an very open simple lacey stitch. Maybe like a ****** lace used in my market bags.


Those sound like great ideas, Tanya. Have fun.


----------

